# James Llewellin's 'Arnold Classic' preparation thread



## supercell

This thread is now taking over from the '2007 Contest Preparation' thread as my prep has already begun for this show at the end of Feb 2008.

I outlined the plan in my last thread but for continuity's sake I will copy and paste it into this one regarding my diet up to and including xmas.

The 'proper' diet will start (I have been informed!) the day after Boxing daymg:, which will give me around 7-8 weeks to really dial it in. I will stay in condition that could get me ready in 6 weeks with the extra week or 2 for fine tuning.

The plan is to attempt to put on a couple of lbs between now and then, and with a slight surplus of cals and heavier training for the next 8-10 weeks this is very possible.

The last 12 weeks have seen very moderate training with no 'real' intensity, more of a maintainance phase due to calorie restriction and the rigours of twice daily cardio sessions.

Cardio is still an integral part of this short 'off season' phase and will help keep me lean and metabolise the food I will be eating.

The diet is very simple and relies very heavily on fats as the primary energy source but at the same time unlike most 'keto' diets, carbs will still be very much present, freeing up the protein to do its work of repair and growth and enabling the carbs to replenish glycogen stores.

The diet differs very slightly on training and non-training days, utilising more carbs on training days and slightly higher fats on non training days, keeping the cals identacle on both days. The diet is set out below.

*TRAINING DAYS*

*
*

*
**300g carbs* (derived from oats, pots, rice and wholewheat pasta, wholewheat breads, vitargo)

*330g protein* (derived from chicken, salmon, whole eggs and occassional steak, pro peptide, whey isolate)

*130g fats* (derived from virgin olive oils, natural peanut butter, fish oils and egg yolks)

*Total calories = 3690 k/cals*

*NON TRAINING DAYS*

*250g carbs* (derived from the same sources without the vitargo)

*330g protein* (derived from the same sources without the whey isolate)

*150g fats* (derived from the same sources)

*Total calories = 3670 k/cals*

*
*

On both days I will have 6 meals spread approximately 3 hours apart. The only liquid meal will be my PWO drink on training days which will be the only meal NOT to incorporate any fats for obvious reasons. Every day I will incorporate 1 whole egg meal; normally meal 2 on non-training days and meal 4 on training days.

Although carbs will be present in every meal, I may well borrow carbs for certain meals and then put them back into other meals. I always like to start the day on 100g of oats. This yields around 60g of carbs so on a non-training day I will cut my carbs in other meals to reach the daily 250g total. These will normally be taken from meals 3,4 and 5 and then I will finish the day with 50g of carbs from 80g of oats. As long as the daily totals all add up, the distribution of carbs is really at my descretion. Fats and proteins will remain fairly constant through all meals at 55g protein and 25g fats per meal (except PWO where NO fats will be present)

Below is an explaination of the theory behind the diet from Paul B, who as always is my guid and 'mentor' through to the show.

"The basic idea is that following a pre contest diet, your body has become very efficient at utilising dietary & stored fats for energy, so we just keep this ball rolling. The carbs eaten are sufficient to replenish blood sugar & glycogen stores (though not all glycogen stores) & then the body uses fats for the shortfall. It confuses some because they think that eating a lot of fats will make them fat, but this is about as true as saying eating chicken will make you grow a beak. If you look at James' macros, his calorie intake is right where it needs to be, there's just been a slight shift in the ratios. By James' own admission, he used to pile weight on like crazy after a show, but he seems to be staying tight this way. I know a week is not much of a gauge, but he could easily have put a stone on during this period using the old method.

It just seems to have kept me much, much leaner in the offseason & as a result my 'fat pants' that usually end up having the top button left undone are still falling off me at a bodyweight where I used to be carrying a sh1tload more fat than I am now. I'd never advocate a high fat/protein & low carb approach. The method James is using is far more moderate as carbs are still an integral part of the equation, just ever so slightly less than before. All the fats eaten are 'clean' sourced fats from oily fish, olive oil, nuts, eggs etc & naturally occuring saturated fats in red meat & other nuts (which we do still need in certain quantities). Virtually none of the fats have suffered heat degeneration & so will be readily utilised by the body."

*Supplementation*

My supplementation will remain fairly basic in this particular phase (up to christmas). I will however use the following:-

Peptide bonded glutamine

CEE

Vit C

Multivit/min

Whey Isolate (fast release)

Pro peptide/Muscle milk (slower release)

Waxy Maize Starch/ Vitargo (post workout)

*Training*

From the analysis of the British, Paul, Wade and Myself all agreed where my weaknesses lie.

1. Back width

2. Chest thickness

3. Hamstring separation and size (rear poses)

4. Quad sweep (bottom of list but still could do with more)

Now Rome wasn't built in a day as they say but there ARE improvements that can (and WILL) be made in these areas.

For back, out go narrow rowing movements and in come more wide grip work

For chest more advanced methods such as pre exhaustion, negatives, forced reps, partials and isolation exercises.

For hamstrings more stretching, peak contraction, negatives and partials.

Quads will remain fairly similar to what I do now as I have made good improvements with a combo of hacks, ext and lots of lunges with occassional leg press.

As a result of my weaknessess and also my strengths (arms and shoulders), training will be limited to 3 days a week.

*Day 1* AM Cardio/Back and Rear delts

*Day 2* AM Cardio/Rest

*Day 3* AM Cardio/Hams and quads (calves will be trained every 3rd week)

*Day 4* AM Cardio/Rest

*Day 5* AM Cardio/Chest

*Day 6* AM Cardio/Rest

*Day 7* Rest (complete rest)

Although I have made improvements all round, my chest is still my 'nemesis' so I have put this at the end of the week allowing 2 full days rest to recouperate and repair before hitting back on mondays.

Cardio is to be performed 6 days a week for 30-40 mins at a failry low intensity on a combination of cross trainer and tread pre meal 1 on an empty stomach.

My weight today at 6am was 13st 12lbs (88kgs)

This pic shows my current condition taken this morning 8 days after the show and 7 days after starting the 'off season' diet as outlined above. Pics will be taken weekly and over the next few weeks condition will fade a little but is to be expected with the regime that I have in place.


----------



## Captain Hero

awesome James, I dont understand everything in your training plan but I have no doubt that you know what you are doing and will do well in the arnold, good luck to you.


----------



## Fantom

Congrats James for your invite to the Arnold, I have been many times and it is what bodybuiding shows shuld all be like, all atheletes are treated like stars and well looked after, I may just come and give you some support, if you need any photos done there then my matewho is editor of Flex Australia will do some training shots etc or whateva you need, just let me know and i will arrange it for you.

Keep up the good work, your training and diet is very methodical, i've learnt a few new things already,

All the best mate

Si


----------



## Tinytom

I've stickied this James.

Not being judgemental cos I dont really have long breaks either and obviously the time constraint is on you and you know the Yanks will be on pretty much year round anyway.

Would you agree that when you get to the level you're at now there's some sacrifice to be made in terms of off periods to be competitive?

I'll see you in 2 weeks for some food, seeing as you'll be on your clean diet Nic and I will eat your puddings lol.


----------



## Tinytom

Thats exactly my thoughts Paul.

Theres a major difference between how a recreational bber might structure there courses and pCT and how a comp bber does.

And in perspective, We dont smoke, we dont drink (to excess), we dont use other recreational drugs and we eat well and train. The only bad thing is the gear.


----------



## Nine Pack

True, our lifestyle is squeaky clean & the impact the gear has on us is actually quite small compared to someone out on the lash every weekend, using recreational drugs, eating takeaways & smoking. If I had a long run of shows, I'd worry far less about my health than I would if I were a 'bar room bodybuilder' (you probably see these guys all the time on the doors Tom). That's when the AAS issue unfairly gets bad press. Someone doing every drug under the sun, drinking, smoking etc *and* taking AAS is bound to run into trouble eventually. But what always gets the blame, the AAS. Surprise.

Anyway, sorry James, back on topic. I reckon he'll be staying very lean indeed right through to the start of his Arnold prep. So much so in fact, that I'm hoping we can maybe even postpone the start of the 'diet' to a slightly later date, but we still have the Dec 27th as a safety net date set for now.


----------



## Nytol

Looks very good James.

I think you will do very well with the training split you have out lined.


----------



## RACK

I'll keep my eye on this one seen as I joined too late to follow the last one.


----------



## ajfitness

this is gonna be a another sh*t hot thread to follow. good luck james


----------



## Fivos

Nice one James..i maybe going to this show..

Fivos


----------



## Nytol

Who is sanctioning the show at the Arnold? It would be a nice idea to make it an international pro qualifier.

I would not worry at all about not coming off mate.


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> It may well be, due to my competing early next year, I may give the British a miss. We (my wife and I) have a lot planned for next summer so it maybe that I make my assualt on the title in 2009 instead....Time will tell tho.
> 
> J


Yeah I've heard that before.

I'll see you on stage next october mate.


----------



## PRL

Wicked news for you and Shaun.

I might look at coming out for the weekend. I know Nathan DeAsha was going and I did meantion it to DRED a while back.

Good Luck James.


----------



## rightyho

supercell said:


> It may well be, due to my competing early next year, I may give the British a miss. We (my wife and I) have a lot planned for next summer so it maybe that I make my assualt on the title in 2009 instead....Time will tell tho.
> 
> J


Tell me I didn't read what I think I just read? :boohoo:

Us little competitors cannot survive without a JL British contest prep thread for inspiration.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

loved your old journal James, looking forward to reading this one.

These prep journals are what has attracted me to this site and encouraged me to recommend it to my other friends.

Good luck and go for shock and awe :lift:


----------



## gym rat

hey james just seen you in this months flex, its near enough a full page picture and blog about your achievements and going on to the arnold classic, goodluck bigman


----------



## BIGGA

Yeah i saw that too, congrats mate and good luck at the AC, will be following this thread. =)


----------



## DRED

PRL said:


> Wicked news for you and Shaun.
> 
> I might look at coming out for the weekend. I know Nathan DeAsha was going and I did meantion it to DRED a while back.
> 
> Good Luck James.


yes mate i would be up for the arnold classic.....have to meet up soon and have a chat about it


----------



## supercell

As delighted Nic is that I have been asked to do the amateur Arnold, there is of course a bit of her (OK a lot of her) that is thinking 'Oh no, not more dieting'.

Anyone would think it was her that had to do the 2 hours of cardio a day, 40 mins of high intensity weights workouts 3 times a week and eating 6 meals a day of chicken/fish and rice/spuds. When I put it like that she became unsuprisingly quiet.

In all seriousness tho, we all know the immense pressures dieting puts on the most solid of relationships. There will be a time when I just have to say enough is enough. Competing is great, even dieting is ok but my relationship is worth the world to me. In the scheme of things BBing is a hobby and my relationship and Nic are my life.

I wont say never to next year but I have to draw the line somewhere. I have still got another 4kgs worth of growth in the light heavies. Standing on stage at 90kgs peeled will probably have to wait till 2009.

James


----------



## supercell

Today is Tuesday 23rd Oct 2007

I awoke this morning down a little in weight at 13st 10.5lbs.

Very vascular this morning. I drank a lot of fluid yesterday and this had a diuretic effect during the overnight period. I feel SO much better when I drink a lot of fluid during the day. The only downside are the frequent visits to the toilet.

I had a day off training today after I hammered back yesterday with Wade. I love training back with Wade as he always pulls me up for not fully utilising my back. Phil also trained with us yesterday and gave me some lifting straps. These made a huge impact on my ability to pull with my back and not my arms. Today my back feels battered!!! And that i like.

Every week Wade and I will train together; back at Castles gym and chest at the Ministry gym. Both are good strong body parts for him so he is part of the plan as far as improving these 2 areas on my physique.

Cardio today was performed for 40 mins at a very moderate pace with my heart rate at around 120-125bpm on the cross trainer and tread.

I am working late both today and tomorrow after starting at 6.30am with a little time off in the day then back and finishing about 9.30pm. All my meals have been cooked and are ready to go. It feels weird having 100g of slamon and 150g of chicken mixed and then still adding around 10g of olive oil....Its an oil fest and I love it. All my afternoon meals today are around 32g of carbs to allow for my big breakfast and nice feed before bed!!

Tomorrow is a weights day and then on thursday I am going to go through the proofs from my shoot last week. I also got the shots that Eric took of Wade and myself yesterday and there are some great shots there too, so I will post a few up when I have time. We both look like something out of a GASP ad as we were both wearing their clothing and were doing some fairly corney poses!!!

J


----------



## Fivos

James do you know who else is doing the show from the Finals winners?

Fivos


----------



## Kevin1436114510

supercell said:


> In all seriousness tho, we all know the immense pressures dieting puts on the most solid of relationships. There will be a time when I just have to say enough is enough. Competing is great, even dieting is ok but my relationship is worth the world to me. In the scheme of things BBing is a hobby and my relationship and Nic are my life.
> 
> James


Hi James, spoke to you briefly back stage at the British (I was in the lightweight class). Your last thread was inspirational! I am looking forward just as much to following this one!

Well said in respects to competitive bodybuilding and getting the right balance with your relationship. This is something that has always played in the back of my mind while I'm dieting & training for a show. I think it's so easy to become so focused that you can sometimes forget the people around you who really matter.

As you quite rightly said bodybuilding is a hobby for most of us and its should always come second place behind your family & your partner.

I always take my partner out after a show and make a point of thanking her for all her support and just being there for me when it matters.

Good luck for the AC show mate, be good to see lots of quality british beef go and stir things up over the far side of the pond.


----------



## Tiger81

Good luck with the Arnolds, you are an inspiration to many and i just think its great we have someone like yourself who is so open and honest with regard to diet etc..so many top boys keep things close to the chest which is dissapointing imo to guys like me who want to follow in their footsteps.

I sometimes actually wish i was a few inches shorter so i could someday acchieve mass like yours haha

Your awesome dude, all the best.


----------



## supercell

Fivos said:


> James do you know who else is doing the show from the Finals winners?
> 
> Fivos


Hi Fiv,

Hope you've stopped eating....I didn't have time to fcuking start due to the AC!!! Oh well small price to pay esp when Paul has got me slopping either 45g of peanut butter in my porridge or pouring 25g of olive oil on my chicken and rice..Lovely!!

The 3 guys doing it are myself, Shaun 'the gift' Tavernier and Tony 'the shredder' Bailey.

J


----------



## supercell

Thankyou Kevin, it was nice to speak to you back stage and nice to know you guys enjoy reading what i do in my prep. I find it just as fascinating knowing what everyone else does too. Well done for getting to the Brits, you accomplished something that many BBers can only dream of.

Thankyou to you too Tiger81. I believe in telling people like it is. If I didn't people would think it was a breeze prepping for a show!!

Stay lean!!

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Wednesday 24th October 2007

My weight this morning was 13st 9.75lbs.

Looked really lean again this morning WTF...150g of fat a day!!!!

I trained chest today and for the first time I pushed myself in about 12 weeks. I even did negatives today and partials. My chest actually looked good for about an hour after the workout and even now feels pumped. However I trained it only 10 hours ago and already it is getting sore. It is going to kill tomorrow!!

These are methods I havent used before (negs and partials) and I think they will have a profound effect. I will limit the use of these as it does take a lot out of your nervous system, so perhaps only twice a month for any given bodypart.

Tonight I am getting a cold. I have been sniffing and sneezing all day...Just in time for my hols next week.

Tomorrow will be the last day I post for around 10 days as I will be in Wales, chilling (literally) by the beach in our cottage. I went there in late July and had a fantastic relaxing time.

I am meeting up with Flex and his fiancee for a meal at some point and will also see Tom on my way back in Bristol for a training session and some fodder. There will be the usual family visiting that takes place and plenty of hearty farmers food, so expect a difference in how I look when i come back!!!!!

J


----------



## Robsta

Have a nice break mate, you've earn't it...


----------



## Fivos

supercell said:


> Hi Fiv,
> 
> Hope you've stopped eating....I didn't have time to fcuking start due to the AC!!! Oh well small price to pay esp when Paul has got me slopping either 45g of peanut butter in my porridge or pouring 25g of olive oil on my chicken and rice..Lovely!!
> 
> The 3 guys doing it are myself, Shaun 'the gift' Tavernier and Tony 'the shredder' Bailey.
> 
> J


Hey James na i love my fooooood:lift:, Thats a good team and i think you and the rest will suprise the yanks! Like i said i maybe going to this show as ive heard the whole weekend is probabaly "the one to goto" out of the whole year..Speak soon..

Fivos


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> There will be the usual family visiting that takes place and plenty of hearty farmers food, so expect a difference in how I look when i come back!!!!!
> 
> J


Don't you *dare* go getting fat!! The clean fats are doing the trick it seems so if you do have a few cheats, try to be sensible with it.


----------



## supercell

I'll just go fat free on sunday as its a big gathering. That will save me about 1100-1200 cals which I can use elsewhere.

Dont worry Paul, do you honestly think I would let it all go......NO WAY my friend.

I like you border on having an eating disorder when a show is looming.

Tomorrow we are going out for a meal when we get there with parents and thats a steak pots and veg meal for me and sunday....Well all I know is it will be a meat fest with lots of saturated fat!!! LOVE IT.

Cardio on the beach every morning worked a treat earlier in my prep in July and being so chilly I'll just have to walk faster!!!! And the dog will get leaner too so its a win win situation!

Speak soon bud. Have you taken your new boots off yet. They are so light I end up climbing into bed with them on, saves putting them on in the mornings.

J


----------



## Nine Pack

I know you won't let it slide. It's just the 'diet nav' nagging away in the background again!

Love the boots, thanks again. :beer1: I have an old pair of otomix that I thought were light till I got these. They are ridiculously comfortable.

I must admit that even I'm amazed at how lean I'm getting on this regime, and I'm not doing anywhere near the amount of cardio as you. I had 170g fats yesterday (my hand slipped a bit with the olive oil on a couple of meals) & woke up this morning 2lb lighter...? I think you'll hit the stage having grown quite a bit since the British.

Do you know as yet how they are going to run the amateur line up? Is it normal weight classes, or simply an 'under' & 'over' (eg under & over 85kg)?


----------



## Tinytom

Dont worry Paul if James even thinks about ordering any pudding when we meet up I will wrestle it away from him and eat it myself to remove the temptation.


----------



## Nine Pack

Hee hee. Me & John were discussing the gym plans the other day & we thought about having a warm weather training facility somewhere in years to come. While discussing this I reckoned we should have a diet camp for Bbers where they could be essentially 'prisoners' with no external temptations & forced to do cardio! Think there's maybe a few legal issues that need to be ironed out there (illegal imprisonment etc) but a good idea non the less!


----------



## Tinytom

Nine Pack said:


> Hee hee. Me & John were discussing the gym plans the other day & we thought about having a warm weather training facility somewhere in years to come. While discussing this I reckoned we should have a diet camp for Bbers where they could be essentially 'prisoners' with no external temptations & forced to do cardio! Think there's maybe a few legal issues that need to be ironed out there (illegal imprisonment etc) but a good idea non the less!


Yes and punishment beatings for those that dont lose the required amount in a week.

What about cardio on hot coals to increase output lol.


----------



## supercell

Photo shoot with Eric Guy can be found here:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/25317-james-llewellins-photo-shoot-eric-guy-oct-2007-a.html


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> Yes and punishment beatings for those that dont lose the required amount in a week.
> 
> What about cardio on hot coals to increase output lol.


Again, a slight legality issue but I'm sure if we have the camp in a country that permits torture & illegal imprisonment then sure, why not?!!

Those shots of James that Eric did look great by the way. Looking sharp there buddy. Any of Wade?


----------



## Nytol

Nine Pack said:


> Again, a slight legality issue but I'm sure if we have the camp in a country that permits torture & illegal imprisonment then sure, why not?!!


Maybe see if the US Govt has any space in Guantanamo Bay, they don't seem to give a $hit what they do to people over there.


----------



## _GM_

the pics look amazing

im looking forward to seeing the more arty ones


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Another great thread, can't wait!


----------



## Nine Pack

James asked me to say he will be away till Monday 5th November but will post again then. he's gone away for a well earned rest with his wife & his barmy jack russell.

He asked me to thank everyone for thier continued support & will be back soon.


----------



## 2manytoyz

James i have been reading your threads for a long time but i can't remember one thing. When dieting for a show do you take a cheat meal, cheat day or nothing? If you do what would it be?

I have read its good to have a cheat meal/day to shock the system every week. Any truth to this?


----------



## Nine Pack

James has one cheat meal per week during prep, but not a cheat *day*. he has single handedly doubled Nandos profits in the Kent area for the last 2 years!


----------



## 2manytoyz

Thanks for the quick answer. Would either of you consider Nandos a semi clean meal if I ate it with rice or is the skin and sauce very bad for you when dieting? Is it bad to have a cheat meal on Saturday but have Nandos for lunch on Sunday. Mon-fri is very clean.


----------



## Nine Pack

Nandos can be described as a 'clean-cheat' if you order the right things. A half chicken & a portion of spicy rice is fine, but I'd be leaving the skin if I were you. If you have the chips, or a white pitta/bun then you are heading down the 'cheat-cheat' trail so decide what you want to have as your real cheat.


----------



## chris jenkins

I wish you the very best at the Arnold James.


----------



## jjb1

nandos rice is pre fried im sure, so not much better than a dry pitta i would think as a cheat anyway

tastes lush i know that ;-)


----------



## 2manytoyz

Nine Pack said:


> Nandos can be described as a 'clean-cheat' if you order the right things. A half chicken & a portion of spicy rice is fine, but I'd be leaving the skin if I were you. If you have the chips, or a white pitta/bun then you are heading down the 'cheat-cheat' trail so decide what you want to have as your real cheat.


thanks nine pack


----------



## Nine Pack

jjb1 said:


> nandos rice is pre fried im sure, so not much better than a dry pitta i would think as a cheat anyway
> 
> tastes lush i know that ;-)


I'm not sure it's fried, just oiled a little afterwards. If this is the case it's still better than the pitta as the fats will reduce the GI of the white rice. It's all relative but as cheats go, it's still pretty clean.


----------



## Biggerdave

James,

Not sure if this is the place for questions or if you would rather a new thread was started?

What i'm interested in is the reasoning and aims behind the high fat med carb approach that you are using at the moment??

It is intriguing me.

Dave


----------



## megatron

All thes best mate, you look fantastic as usual.


----------



## rightyho

Biggerdave said:


> James,
> 
> Not sure if this is the place for questions or if you would rather a new thread was started?
> 
> What i'm interested in is the reasoning and aims behind the high fat med carb approach that you are using at the moment??
> 
> It is intriguing me.
> 
> Dave


All here bud - near the bottom (3 up?) - post by ninepack.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/21915-james-llewellins-2007-contest-preparation-thread-48.html


----------



## Biggerdave

rightyho said:


> All here bud - near the bottom (3 up?) - post by ninepack.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/21915-james-llewellins-2007-contest-preparation-thread-48.html


Ta very much like!

Dave


----------



## rayvonn

good luck james saw you in flex didnt realise you had qualified for arnolds til i saw that go show them yanks whos boss cheers ash


----------



## supercell

Hi Guys,

Lots to talk about from my 10 days away so I'll leave that till I feel human again!!!

On the way home we popped into see Flex and Shina in Llanelli (S Wales) and then on to Bristol to see Tom and Casse for a spot of food later this afternoon.

After setting off at 9.45am we got in at 8pm tonight but it was great to see them.

Thanks to Paul B for 'holding the fort' so to speak while I was away.

Full update tomorrow.

J


----------



## flex-lewis

supercell said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> On the way home we popped into see Flex and Shina in Llanelli (S Wales).
> 
> J


James you beat me to it, it was great to see you both today, its a shame you didnt have more time to stay down, we should of planned it and you could of stop the night and broken up the journey.

As our girls are now fully aware, start us talking and thats the end of it, the intention to leave gets delayed and delayed, with a new topic, that was my doing im sure. 

Shina said next time her and Nicki are gonna do there own thing (probably shop) leave us to it!

Either way thanks again for popping down on your way home, i dont think i can make it up on the 17Th, but im waiting on confirmation on something which maybe leading us in your direction at the end of this month, so maybe if that pans out then we will pick up where we left off mate!

If not then im sure we will most certainly will have a few phone conversations prior to us leaving,

Again best wishes and thank you for the Engagement Card.

Best wishes

Flex and Shina


----------



## supercell

Flex,

Thanks for your email mate, inspirational stuff AS ALWAYS. Its always great to hear and speak to you. Yesterday was the first time we had a good chat but we really didn't even scratch the surface. Its great bouncing ideas around and I know we can both learn a lot from our methods.

Yet again its good to see you are like myself in that we keep it mind numbingly simple in our prep and off season with our nutrition and I reckon you would give Paul B and myself a genuine run for our money on the meticulous, calorie counting, weighing food thing. Great to know we are not alone!!

You have shown great kindness to me over the last few months and I wanted to personally thank you in an open forum such as this. Without wanting to sound really old and condecending, you have a very wise head on your shoulders that will take you far. You have never once sat around and expected things to happen, you are pro-active all the time and your mind never rests, looking for the next opportunity.

You have a great women in Shina and both Nic and I know its the 'real deal' and you will both be really happy together.

Take it easy my friend and as always stay in touch.

J


----------



## martzee

congrats on your invite to the arnold classic james and all the best.just got back from florida training in golds florida past 2 weeks was awesome some guys were preparing for nationals there so very comp oriontated! make sure you kick some ass, all the best


----------



## supercell

Today is Monday 5th Novemeber 2007.

My weight this morning was 13st 13lbs and not looking too shabby (even if I say so myself)

Over the last 10 days I have had a great time away in almost sunny (at times) Wales. The weather was really kind and allowed me to have my 6.30am walk every morning in the dry. This is how every morning was started and it set the day up really well.

I got up every day between 5.30 and 6am and practiced my posing whilst supping a hot cup of coffee before heading out for a 30-40 min walk with the dog.

I trained 4x whilst away. Firstly on the sat and then on mon, weds and fri. This was done early in the day to allow the rest of the day to go visiting relatives, places of interest and shops (obviously for Nic) We had 3 meals out whilst away, 2 of which were at a lovely restaurant close to where we were staying. Welsh Black fillet steak on the first visit and Welsh Lamb shank on the second. I have eaten in a lot of great places but this one was right up there and very reasonable at around £50 for the 2 of us.

If any of you go to Pembrokeshire get yourselves down to the Stackpole Inn in Stackpole (not far from Pembroke), it really is worth the trip.

On the second visit I bumped into Flex's mentor and very good friend Neil Hill. We both kept glancing over at each other and eventually he came over and said hi after realising it was me but with a slightly rounder face!!! We had a quick chat just after Nic and I had finished our meal...its a small world. He invited me to his gym next time I am down in Tenby which I will definately take him up on...Proper hardcore!

My training was definately stepped up a gear whilst away with the calories distinctly higher than pre contest I had a lot of energy and my strength (altho not great) was coming along nicely. The DOMS told the story after each session, so I know I hit them hard but not too hard at this stage just 3 weeks after the show.

I have also been taking a multi vit and 2-3g of vit c a day. PWO I have been adding 10g of peptide bonded glutamine and 5g of CEE to my shake.

My diet (except the 3 meals out) has been bang on altho I did do a quick total up of the cals I was having on training days and it was around 4300K/Cals!!!! I was shocked but as Paul said if I am still lean then keep them coming. They were all from clean sources too. Its the clean fats that are really running away with the calories and I am getting thru 1kg of peanut butter every 5 days as well as the olive oil and whole eggs added every day!!!

After careful consideration I will not be posting up weekly photos as before but I will post up photos from yesterday to show you where I am now. The next ones will be as I start my diet at the end of December and then depending on what I decide I will post some 1 week out for those that will not be making the trip over.

Photos are an integral part of my prep and weekly photos say so much to me about where I am at. Talking to Flex yesterday I realised he does the same and also daily photos in the last 10 days as he depletes and than loads coming into the show.

I have now nipped my cardio back to 30 mins 6x a week having sundays off. Weights as before will be mon/weds/fri with the weekends off. This has worked well for the last 3 weeks so I have no reason to change it. The diet too will reamain as it was including my meal at 2am every morning. My cheat meal will be once a week but I will also be having my weekly roast meat, boiled pots and veg (no pud) on a sunday as this is just another clean meal IMO.

On the way home as I mentioned Nic and I met up with Flex (see above post) and also Tom and Casse.

It was great to see Tom but he hasn't been very well for the last week or so and battled to eat yesterday (very unlike Mr Blackman) Obviously I had to polish off his chips as well as Nicki's too.....Well I am a growing lad...Slowly!!

When he is fit we will meet again for a train whether that be here or in London as I know he will be making regular trips up this way over the coming months.

Anyway get well soon mate, it seems that post show viruses are rife as I have had a nasty cold and cough whilst way but seem to be well on the mend now I am back at work...Typical!!

Anyway, thats the update so far and I will try to post daily and reply to any questions that get fired my way.

Here are the photos. These were taken in Wales yesterday morning before we left after a 3 course meal of extreme indulgence on the sat night!!! My tan has all but faded now, back to my white/blue hue.

The last one is me and Flex outside his house in sunny Llanelli.


----------



## Tinytom

was good to chat to you and Nic yesterday mate

definately meet up in a few weeks next time i go to see Harold.

I only saw your arms last night but you are still looking massive from what i saw.


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> was good to chat to you and Nic yesterday mate
> 
> definately meet up in a few weeks next time i go to see Harold.
> 
> I only saw your arms last night but you are still looking massive from what i saw.


Keep me in the loop Tom and when you are down we'll hook up. I wouldn't mind going down to forest gym myself, been an age since I trained there plus it means you dont have to travel quite as far.

Speak soon

J


----------



## supercell

For anybody who is interested in the schedule for the Arnold this year, here is the link to the Amateur comp.

www.arnoldclassicamateurbodybuilding.com


----------



## Delhi

James when is the show date?

i know its probs been posted before, but I am in the states a few times soon. Might be able to go............


----------



## Kezz

The 2008 Second Annual Arnold Amateur Championships expands to 3 days and goes worldwide. The newly named Arnold Amateur IFBB International Bodybuilding, Fitness & Figure Championships will include IFBB Amateur Competitors from throughout Europe, Asia, and Canada as well as USA's NPC, the governing body for amateurs in America. Bob Lorimer and Mike Davies, co-directors of the event, and the Arnold Sports Festival announces the new international competitions to be held at Veterans Memorial and the Greater Columbus Convention Center in Columbus, Ohio on Thursday through Saturday, February 28, 29 & March 1, 2008.


----------



## Kezz

ah wrong one , Doh!!


----------



## supercell

Delhi said:


> James when is the show date?
> 
> i know its probs been posted before, but I am in the states a few times soon. Might be able to go............


click on the link dude


----------



## Delhi

supercell said:


> click on the link dude


Ha ha I tried but because i am at work the content blocker stops me.........I will do it tonight when i get home.


----------



## supercell

Today is Sat 1oth Novemeber 2007

Weight this morning was 13st 13lbs.

Sorry for not updating as much as I would have liked this week but after the hols I have been pretty much flat out. Today and tomorrow are slightly less frantic so I thought I'd leap on the computer before breakie.

This week has gone very well, not only with my siet but also with my training.

Everything is slotting into place nicely.

Wade came down on thursday and we hit back. It was quite possibly the best back session I have ever had and after 2 exercises I was so pumped I couldn't grip any more, even with the lifting straps!!!

I have been trying the new 'superpump' from Gaspari Nutrition as flex gave me a bag full of sachets. It tasted great and the effect is quite awesome.

I likened the pump to that of after one of my early shows when I dieted on about -100g of carbs a day and then ate like a pig for a week afterwards.

My back sitting here today is well and truly battered also helped by the guidance of Wade and making sure my form was spot on.

My conditioning has remained fairly constant now for the last 2 weeks which I am happy about, meaning that I have found my calorie intake to maintain size which is around 3800-4000k/cals a day.

I have now been on this 'high fat' protocol for around 4 weeks and would estimate that my conditioning is that of around 3-4 weeks of a strict cardio routine. As I am now only doing 30 mins a day it means that with an increase in output I would be burning bodyfat fairly easily.

This week sees a slight change to my diet and I am now ready to crank the carbs up very slightly on training days by adding another meal, making a daily total of 7. As a result my fats will almost be halved so the calories, altho slightly higher, will remain fairly constant. I will keep a careful eye on my weight and conditioning over the next week or so to see if any small tweaks need to be made.

The values for the 3 training days are now as follows (Non-training days stay the same, 4 days a week)

Carbs 400g

Protein 350g

Fats 75g


----------



## chem1436114520

glad you had a good time away bro , good protcol on the diet i am pasteing it and doing it myself if you dont mi nd m8 , i am looking into going to the arnold t5o support you with a few guys from my gym , threads like teese keep me going on the ex bike on theese dark and windy mornings up here in damp old cumbria , take care bro

chem


----------



## jjb1

i notice you use alot of pro peptides do you find this good then?

also whats the values of pro peptides like protien ect


----------



## supercell

chem said:


> glad you had a good time away bro , good protcol on the diet i am pasteing it and doing it myself if you dont mi nd m8 , i am looking into going to the arnold t5o support you with a few guys from my gym , threads like teese keep me going on the ex bike on theese dark and windy mornings up here in damp old cumbria , take care bro
> 
> chem


Hey Chem,

Good to see you are giving it a try. Thats what these threads are for mate, for people to have a go and see what they think. There maybe a bit of tweaking here and there but I am sure you will be pleased with the results. Be good to see you over there at the Arnold, some familier faces will go down a treat!!

J


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> i notice you use alot of pro peptides do you find this good then?
> 
> also whats the values of pro peptides like protien ect


Pro peptide is a formula by CNP and its approx breakdown is as follows.

70% protein, 10% carbs and a very small amount of fat ( about 4%)

It contains a number of goodies that are beneficial for anabolism and its a great addition before bed with a good slow release action.

But perhaps the most important thing is that it tastes fantastic.

For a full insight into how it was developed you can look on the CNP website or give John Hodgson a call on the technical helpline. There isn't much he doesn't know about propep!!

OR just wait until Paul B posts again, I still hold him fully responsible for getting me hooked on it and believe me once you have tasted it all others seem to pale into insignificance. I am currently undergoing therapy to reduce my daily dose but the cold turkey is just too intense.

Mixing ProPep with Musclemilk is another story for another day but lets just say its risky, dangerous business!

J

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Sunday 11th November 2007

Awoke this morning at 14st 1lbs. Read on to find out why!!

A lot fuller today after the higher carbs of yesterday. Ok maybe not just carbs.

I trained with Wade at Castles in the morning (he was late as normal) but I let him off because he is S. African but to be fair he copes OK with the affliction!!

My legs feel like my back did/does....battered, but all in the right places. No sore aductors or glutes just deep soreness in my inner and outer quads and around the teardrop.

We started with hacks, then ext then lunges for quads. Then for hams we did leg curls very slow and controlled with a nasty drop set plus the lunges before and then I thought I'd do calves as haven't hit them for a couple of weeks so did slow standing in 2 phases with a double squeeze at the top and then some standing single leg calf raises with dumbell.

There really isn't a part of the leg that has escaped. I forgot how much I enjoy training legs and now that I am back in 'full swing' with my leg training after 2 light sessions, it feels great!

After training and our PWO shake it was off to a restaurant in Windsor called 'Tre'

It is an Italian place and it was chosen by Wade. 6 of us went and we were greeted by a guy called Joe who ran the place but also was the chef. He also trains at Castles and as soon as we came in he was giving Wade and me options of what we could have.

He persuaded us to have sirloin with some freshly caught Monkfish with some pasta and pesto with some 'just baked' rosemary and sun dried tomato bread, drizzled with olive oil.....How could we resist.

It was incredible. A chef that knew what foods we needed and was willing to cook us anything whether it was on the menu or not...My kind of place. The steak was HUGE and the Monkfish was amazing. In fact I am dribbling now!!!

Anyway after it was time to say goodbye but not before calling into GNC to get another tub of peanut butter. Nic and I then headed home and got ready to go to Shelley's wedding reception. Again it was good fun and the buffet was not your average....smoked salmon, king prawns, mixed veg, new pots, chicken, I honestly had to pinch myself. I did try to guestimate portion size but when i went back for seconds I thought 'whatever'!!!

Today has been far more 'normal' with the non training day diet adhered to, to the nearest calorie. After clients this morning I went to collect my photos from Becka and the CD she had done of the shoot the week after the british (arty images to follow)

This afternoon it was time for the weekly shop and a visit to my mum and dad in laws in Maidstone and also to see my sis in laws and my niece and nephew.

Tonight has been spent relaxing and I actually had time to watch some tele (wife swap would you believe?)

So all in all another nice relaxing affair this weekend with no dashing around and driving 200 miles with nice early nights....Yeah right.

Oh well I am back at work tomorrow for a week of rest.

Training chest tomorrow and I am not holding back. I am more fired up than ever at the moment so i know it will join my back and legs in how it feels tuesday morning.

J


----------



## jjb1

so your pro peptides are done as a blended shake with oats and nuts and water??

cheers for that its something ive been thinking of for a while as pre work out meal esp


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> so your pro peptides are done as a blended shake with oats and nuts and water??
> 
> cheers for that its something ive been thinking of for a while as pre work out meal esp


I cook my porridge with the peanut butter in, let it cool a little, add the propep and a little mixed spice, stir in and add a little more cold water. On training days I add 50g of banana too.

I then leave for about 5 mins (if I can bear it) just so a nice fatty skin starts to form on the top and then tuck in. So good I have it twice a day; once at 8am and once at 10pm before bed..Yum!:beer1:

J


----------



## Magic Torch

supercell said:


> I cook my porridge with the peanut butter in, let it cool a little, add the propep and a little mixed spice, stir in and add a little more cold water. On training days I add 50g of banana too.
> 
> I then leave for about 5 mins (if I can bear it) just so a nice fatty skin starts to form on the top and then tuck in. So good I have it twice a day; once at 8am and once at 10pm before bed..Yum!:beer1:
> 
> J


I want a You Tube vid of the preperation of the snack James! In the style of Gordon Ramsey's The F word! lol


----------



## Captain Hero

supercell said:


> I cook my porridge with the peanut butter in, let it cool a little, add the propep and a little mixed spice, stir in and add a little more cold water. On training days I add 50g of banana too.
> 
> I then leave for about 5 mins (if I can bear it) just so a nice fatty skin starts to form on the top and then tuck in. So good I have it twice a day; once at 8am and once at 10pm before bed..Yum!:beer1:
> 
> J


Porridge is awesome with peanut butter  Fills me up a treat too for a good few hours, gotta add some protein in so I can make it a more complete breakkie meal. Any reason for the nana James? for flavour or you just like it?

another good one is porridge with a teaspoon or 2 of cinammon and some chopped apple mixed in, nice


----------



## supercell

Today is wednesday 14th of November 2007.

Weight this morning was around 14st dead. (89kgs)

Nice and full and vascular this morning. Been sleeping SO much better recently. Still jump out of bed at 5.30am looking forward to my cardio at 6.30...Nutter!

Over then last 5 days I have had a reoccurrance of the nose bleeds I suffered last year and the beginning of this year. As some of you know it kind of got in the way of my WABBA World comp as I was in hospital the morning of the show.

After having a cold for 2 weeks after the Octobers show and continuously blowing my nose it has weakened the area that was treated and the artery has split again. Every day this week I have had a bleeding episode lasting from 15 mins up to 2 hours and believe me its not nice; murder in the bathroom springs to mind. As quick as Nic clears it I replace it!!

Yesterday saw a fairly bad bleed happen at work whilst in the gym (not training) which went down well with the squeemish!!

Anyway its OK at the moment but can only breathe down one nostril as the other is somewhat blocked.

It was fine today training back and I decided to train at Beef's Gym which is run by James and Nicole, Nicole being our very own Olympian who competed in the recent Miss O figure class.

The equipment there is fantastic for back and as its one of my weaker areas its worth the trip. The pump was astonishing again, just like last week except my grip held out this week. Pre workout I tried a mixture of No Explode and Dorians NOX Pump, which if you haven't tried it is the worst tasting product on the market. and that's coming from someone who can stomach anything; I actually think that proGF is nice!!!

The combo was in one word (sorry two words) fcuking 'orrible but in its defence I was like a man possessed. Training on my own as I do for 2 thirds of my workouts, I sometimes find it hard to really push the boundaries but today I was crying like a baby.

I have been using the 'superpump' from Gaspari but have run out of the samples that Flex gave me, which I also really rate big time, perhaps not so much for focus but certainly up there for muscle pumps and fullness....You can always use ephie for focus (altho you aren't meant to use with NO products as they allegedly cancel each other out) Well the combo works for me!

So I started with wide grip B.O Rows and went up to 120kgs for 10 reps then dropped to 100kgs for 10 reps and finished off with 60kgs for 10 reps, so a 30 rep last set.

I actually could have walked out of the gym happy after that as i was SO pumped right around my rhomboids and inner trapezius.

It was then onto the plate loaded pull down. Straight in at my working weight which was 3x20kgs each side for 10-12 reps, then on the last set a triple drop (3, 2.5, 2 plates a side) for 30 reps total.

It was then onto the plate loaded seated lever row machine using the horizontal grips again to hit the rhomboids and t.minor and major. The knack on this one is to keep the elbow fairly high and away from the body minimising the trapezius and really rotating and squeezing the lat as you contract and draw back. 3 sets on each arm, 3x20kg each side. For the last set I did just 1x20kg each side but with both arms together and really concentrated on super slow reps and a hard and prolonged contraction. It was light but could only manage 10 good reps.

The last exercise was straight arm pullovers with a 40 kgs dumbell for 3 sets of 15. I find this works not only the lats but also the serratus and streches my chest out from mondays workout. Its an old school exercise but under utilised IMO and really thickens the upper body.

So after that I was suitably wasted, but felt great. One of those workouts when you feel on cloud nine as there is so much blood in the trained area that you feel invincible. I posed a little after (just cant help myself) and the thickness in my lower lats was just stupid. Each lat was just hanging with a deep channel in the middle where my xmas tree was very evident. It was actually hard to hit a lat spread as they were so pumped but when I finally managed i was pleased with the results.

I sent pics to Paul a few days ago and one thing he commented on was how much my torso had filled out giving a far more balanced appearance. For the first time my arms dont look too out of place on my physique, however once dieted down on stage it will be interesting to see if there is actually any difference, I personally think there should be.

At 14st I still have striated glutes and quads as well as striated tris and veins thru the stomach. Yes I have put on some fat but not a lot and it would be interesting to see where i would be with a drying out phase and a carb up. About 3-4 weeks out I reckon but you can never really tell.

The higher carbs on training days are really helping and the fluctuation of macros each day is keeping my body guessing and my metabolic rate high.

Cardio is still at 30 mins 6x a week.

I am really pleased with how things are progressing but its frightening how quickly time is flying past. I know being flat out every day helps this but i know the start of my diet will be on top of me before I know it. I actually cant wait.

My mood and general well being has been very good since the show and the 1 shot of test a week is keeping everything where it should be.

I went to the docs on monday to have my flu jab and also to talk about my nose bleeds. Not the greatest doc in the world and because I am at a practice I can see 1 of 4 each time I go so there is no continuity. My original doc who is at the practice is fantastic but you have a 2 week waiting time to see him which isn't practical.

Anyway, ironically where he has done the flu jab it has swollen up and gone red. I am also interested to see what my cholesterol is this year as this time last year it was V.V Low (both HDL and LDL) Total cholesterol was around 3. My HDL was 0.2 which is very low and which is why he checked my thyroid which as it was, was spot on. In fact my cholesterol was in the 'throw yourself off a bridge' range as low HDL has been correlated to high incidences of suicide. I actually feel better than I ever have done so not sure about that theory!

Well we will find out the results in a couple of weeks.

So thats what's been going on in my world over the last few days and i have the weekend to look forward to and meeting up with a few guys (Paul B, Del, Martin B, Simon Fan, Troy, Lee powell etc) so it should be a weekend filled with BBing.....Just what Nic loves, poor love!

J


----------



## anabolic lion

james that oats recipie sounds lush . Could u give an explanation of each stage of makin it .

CHEERS PAL


----------



## jjb1

i just tried it with just whey not pro pept and it was nice warming to in the winter

i think ill get use to the amount of micro wave time on oats and how much water as it was a bit dodgy to start but lush


----------



## Nine Pack

anabolic lion said:


> james that oats recipie sounds lush . Could u give an explanation of each stage of makin it .
> 
> CHEERS PAL


I think I'm partially responsible for the OCD porridge prep. James has seen me turn making porridge into an art form over the last couple of years!


----------



## supercell

anabolic lion said:


> james that oats recipie sounds lush . Could u give an explanation of each stage of makin it .
> 
> CHEERS PAL


I thought I did?

*I cook my porridge with the peanut butter in, let it cool a little, add the propep and a little mixed spice, stir in and add a little more cold water. On training days I add 50g of banana too.*

*
I then leave for about 5 mins (if I can bear it) just so a nice fatty skin starts to form on the top and then tuck in. So good I have it twice a day; once at 8am and once at 10pm before bed..Yum!:beer1:*

*
*

J


----------



## supercell

And yes Paul is to blame.

J


----------



## Nine Pack

What you can do when the skin forms is pour a smidge of udo's on & spread it around gently, then a very light dusting of splenda/sweetner on top of that. Fresh ground flax seed in porridge is nice too.

I'm a dull boy................


----------



## anabolic lion

So you add the peanut butter to your oats in water and cook in microwave b4 doing the rest ?

Ialso notice you have the same meal b4 bed , i allways thought to avoid carbs b4 bed ? What is the reasoning behind this ?

Also any other 'secret' recepies that r quick n easy like this .

Cheers in advance


----------



## Kezz

i put strawberry muscle milk in mine but dont micro it just boil the kettle and pour it on, bloody lovely, i am hooked on muscle milk!!!


----------



## Kezz

anabolic lion said:


> So you add the peanut butter to your oats in water and cook in microwave b4 doing the rest ?
> 
> Ialso notice you have the same meal b4 bed , i allways thought to avoid carbs b4 bed ? What is the reasoning behind this ?
> 
> Also any other 'secret' recepies that r quick n easy like this .
> 
> Cheers in advance


if you have an allotted amount of carbs for the day, i dont think it matters what time of day you have them


----------



## supercell

^^^^ Yep, pretty much the answer.

If you carry a load of fat then, yes, it probably is best to steer clear if you are in a dieting phase.

During my prep for the British this year I had around 50-60g of carbs right before i went to bed. What it does do is allow the protein that is taken with it, to be freed up to do its job of tissue repair. Taking just protein on it own is OK but some of it will be utilised to replenish glycogen stores. Let the carbs do thier job and protein do its job during the overnight phase, that way you stay in the main anabolic and in positive nitrogen balance.

This is excentuated even more by the fact that I also take in 25g of protein and carbs along with 10g of fat at about 1-2am, this way I never fast overnight and my metabolic rate is always whizzing along nicely.

And yes, cook the peanut butter in with the oats, it kind of melts with a bit of stirring.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> This is excentuated even more by the fact that I also take in 25g of protein and carbs along with 10g of fat at about 1-2am, this way I never fast overnight and my metabolic rate is always whizzing along nicely.
> 
> And yes, cook the peanut butter in with the oats, it kind of melts with a bit of stirring.
> 
> J


Your middle of the night feeding is this from a shake or whole food ?

PB


----------



## supercell

I know I said no more pics but I think that during the off season phase it will be interesting to track my condition/weight visually.

Things are going well. My weight in this picture is around 14st 2lbs and this evening I am around 14st 4lbs or 91kgs. I am feeling full all the time and my clothes are beginning to feel tight across my chest and shoulders. My quads have also filled out my jeans.

This is the best condition I have been in at this bodyweight and altho it may only be a lb or 2 come the Arnold, I think some visible improvements will be noted.

My strength is as high as it has ever been now at this low bodyfat (sub 8%) and isn't far off what it was 'on' cycle at 16%BF. So overall I am happy.

Just the one pic tonight, kind of a self pic. Set the camera up and then run into position before the shutter goes, making sure the camera doesn't fall off the ab bench which it is finely balanced on!!


----------



## anabolic lion

whoa the only thing i can say u r defo gonna b a pro soon


----------



## Fivos

James you continue to get better and better and also your phsyqiue for me is getting more pleasing to the eye..keep going pal..

Fivos


----------



## dawes

Hi guys new hear looks a great site who is your fav bb of all time my is Tom huge legs man a true legend, I managed to get hold of some of his memobillia and his new dvd which is fantastic, it has to be the best bb dvd I have seen, he also has a new forum as well at TOMPLATZ.COM.


----------



## chrisj22

dawes said:


> Hi guys new hear looks a great site who is your fav bb of all time my is Tom huge legs man a true legend, I managed to get hold of some of his memobillia and his new dvd which is fantastic, it has to be the best bb dvd I have seen, he also has a new forum as well at TOMPLATZ.COM.


That's lovely to hear & all that, but what does that have to do with this thread?


----------



## dawes

sorry did not know where to post new here sorry


----------



## chrisj22

I'm sure James doesn't mind, infact I'm sure he really admires Mr Platz, but post it in the general conversation section, mate. You'll also get more responses about this subject in there.


----------



## Captain Hero

Awesome Pic there James!


----------



## TaintedSoul

supercell said:


> This is excentuated even more by the fact that I also take in 25g of protein and carbs along with 10g of fat at about 1-2am, this way I never fast overnight and my metabolic rate is always whizzing along nicely.
> 
> J


Mate, you need to change your name to Freakycell! Keep up the work!

It's been asked already but this early morning shake where is the protein coming from, the carb and the fats?

I used to have a protein shake for 3am and I dont think I really noticed much difference. Think it only has it's place when on a course?


----------



## Nytol

Excellent stuff, I like the fact you included a few of the weights you use, I know they are not always relevant, but I like to see what people are using,


----------



## supercell

TaintedSoul said:


> Mate, you need to change your name to Freakycell! Keep up the work!
> 
> It's been asked already but this early morning shake where is the protein coming from, the carb and the fats?
> 
> I used to have a protein shake for 3am and I dont think I really noticed much difference. Think it only has it's place when on a course?


Protein from whey, carbs from oats and fats from peanut butter all mixed into a slop and spooned in!!

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Tuesday 20th November 2007

My weight at 6am today was 14st dead.

I am still feeling full with my current diet and peptide protocol. My strength is also on the up and my energy levels are great. I realised today that it is just 14 weeks till I step on stage...scary but exciting thought!!

Last week saw a few more 'cheats' than I would have liked but due to socialising and travelling up to Birmingham I had no choice LOL.

The weekend was great (see other thread for leg session and 'meet and greet' day)

After speaking to Lee P I got a few good tips for when I train chest. These were implemented on monday when i trained chest and all I can say is that I have never experienced muscle sorness like it and the pump was something else. It felt kind of weird at first but I think I got the hang of it and will be implementing this with every chest workout.

He has also invited me to train at his gym in Gloucester, so Nic and I will go and stay for the weekend in the not too distant future and I will have the chance for him to look at my training and correct where necessary as well as being pushed to the brink of a nervous breakdown. He trains hard but at the moment he is having a little time away so to speak and giving his body a little rest. This probably still means he's training hard in most peoples opinions!!

I am also going to try and get back up to Temple gym at some point before the show and train either back or chest. Again great gym and great guys in Simon and Martin, both only know one way to train and thats 'balls to the wall' style.

I will aslo take a trip up to Manc too once Pauls gym is up and running and be put thru my paces by the 'mad men from the north!'

This is one area I know I can improve on and will try to train with someone as often as is possible.

This week I am going up to train at 'The Gallery' in Windsor on thursday with a friend called Phil Barrett who competes as a middleweight. We always have a good workout when we train.

As far as my diet goes I am still following the higher carbs on workout days and lower carbs/higher fats on non training days. This is still working well and maintaining my bodyweight well.

Cardio remains the same at present at 30 mins 6x a week.

I have added in ProGF NOX both on training and non training days as I mentioned in an above post. This gives me a little extra carbs and protein on top of my current total.

After speaking with Paul, I will continue what I am doing diet wise until xmas.

At the start of the diet (which will be around 8 weeks in length) Paul wants me to dip the cals by just a couple of hundred but up the cardio to 1 hour daily. I am maintaining my bodyweight at around 3800-4000kcals a day so this change should elicit a good response.

So all in all things are chugging along very nicely indeed and I am delighted with how I am feeling and looking. I feel relaxed and confident that I can bring improvements to the Arnold and the fire in my belly is burning brightly....For now!!

I have also now heard from the private hospital regarding my nose and will be hopefully seeing the consultant in the next few weeks. Lets hope this time it will result in a successful outcome and put a stop to the inconvenient bleeds.

J


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

James sorry but just want to know when do you train your abb's as they seem pretty good from the pics, also i met you in leisurelee and i have got to say you look awesome i just hope i can get as huge and toned and be as successful as you m8!


----------



## martzee

hi james did not know you suffered from inconvinient nose bleeds.I to used to and they would last for a good twenty minutes both during training and just stood around,very annoying and this went on for a few yrs.I to went to the hospital on more than one occasion looking like a complete mess covered in bood.They finally stopped after three sessions of quarterized (very painfull!!) but fingers crossed i dont get them any more!!


----------



## supercell

Chris4Pez said:


> James sorry but just want to know when do you train your abb's as they seem pretty good from the pics, also i met you in leisurelee and i have got to say you look awesome i just hope i can get as huge and toned and be as successful as you m8!


Hi there,

Thanks for the compliment. Sorry to disappoint, I haven't trained my abs for around 3.5 years now. I have prominant abs anyway. Even at 18% BF I can still see them!!

Remember that success in this sport is all about *consistency*, not only with your training but more importantly your *diet and supplementation*. Set yourself small goals every couple of months and go for it!!

J


----------



## supercell

martzee said:


> hi james did not know you suffered from inconvinient nose bleeds.I to used to and they would last for a good twenty minutes both during training and just stood around,very annoying and this went on for a few yrs.I to went to the hospital on more than one occasion looking like a complete mess covered in bood.They finally stopped after three sessions of quarterized (very painfull!!) but fingers crossed i dont get them any more!!


Have suffered since I was a kid but last year (on the morning of the World Champs) I had a really bad bleed and ended up in a Greek hospital. I had it sorted last feb but recently the small artery has ruptured again. Its right at the back of the nose so when it goes it comes out of both nostrils and my mouth,...not pleasant!!

I have been ok for the last 5 days now but have an appointment very soon to get sorted so it doesn't happen at the Arnold!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Wednesday 21st November 2007

Weight today was 13st 13lbs.

Today I thought I would train shoulders as I haven't trained them for around 7 weeks and altho i am not training them along with arms i thought 1 session will keep my mind on an even keel. As it is, my shoulders have actually grown since NOT training them which tells me I am not training my other body parts correctly esp chest (which after speaking to Lee has now been rectified)

So I thought I would start with some dumbell press as i always see this as a good indicator of strength and as I am bridging I was intrigued to see how my strength was. Along with legs I see shoulder strength as a good indicator to my overall body strength.

I warmed up with around 3 sets pyramiding up and got 8 reps out with the 50kg dumbells, something which i have only ever once done 'on cycle' and that was for 6, so I was well chuffed and it spurred me on to have a great workout.

I followed that with very strict side laterals (14kg dbells), 3 sets total and just 2 sets of forward raises (again very strict) with 16kg dbells. That was it.

The pump I got was insane, my shoulders looked the size of my head ( I have a very small head!!) and I could hardly raise my arms up to shoulder height after. I stretched out after and slowly the blood subsided.

I was really encouraged by the session and I know tomorrow I will blitz my back with all I have.

More news.....

I have just signed a 12 month contract with a large UK based supplement company which i am really excited about. More to follow once it all goes up on their site.

I will post a link to my profile hopefully tomorrow.

Unlike many athletes, I wasn't looking for a company that will really promote me ( as i can do that myself) but rather a company with a huge range of supplements that I have used and can trust. For me improving my physique was paramount and I know my relationship with them will help me enormously.

It means I now have access to everything I need for the forthcoming competition in Feb and also sees me through to the British next Oct. I am also hoping to work closely with their R&D team to develop new products that athletes want and need to help give them an edge over the competition. So any ideas from you guys will be put forward.

So thats it for today. I am going wine tasting tonight with my dad, little did I know that it clashes with the footy tonight when i said 'yes I'd go' a few weeks ago.

The last one i went to in Feb I got carried away with the 50 or so wines to taste. The guy who runs it is a client at the gym, so I feel duty bound to go. I'll just nod approvingly and then gob it out quickly. I do like wine but know if any passes my lips I will forget I'm driving and have to get Nic to pick me up so I'm staying dry, plus it doesn't go that well with porridge and propep!

J


----------



## jjb1

cnp by any chance ?

just cause you always say ya love there pro peptides lol! and i seen shaun t on there web site im sure

i had nose bleeds last cycle towards the end but i put it down to the ro accutane i had used to clear some acne off my back.

if it happenes again ill look towards having it quarterized. i hated it it was bad enough getting looks from guys anyways but with my blood coming out my nose after pressing heavy it didnt look nice and really phased my training sessions while i waited for it to stop

didnt last to long and ive never had it before so hopefully im ok


----------



## supercell

^^^^WRONG!


----------



## jjb1

well who ever it is youll be a benifit to each other

well deserved too imo


----------



## Robsta

I put my nose bleeds down to the fact I shove spoonfuls of charlie up it once a month....


----------



## Nytol

robsta9 said:


> I put my nose bleeds down to the fact I shove spoonfuls of charlie up it once a month....


PMSL :lol:

Very impressive lifting there James.


----------



## supercell

robsta9 said:


> I put my nose bleeds down to the fact I shove spoonfuls of charlie up it once a month....


 :nono: :smokin:


----------



## helder07

I would say you getting sponsored by dorian Yates!!!!


----------



## supercell

^^^^^read thread below the sticky section helder. Hope you are well my friend.

J


----------



## supercell

Today is friday 23rd November 2007.

Weight today 13st 13lbs.

AAArrrgh, I ran out of peanut butter yesterday so I thought I would leave it out from my first and last meal for the next week to see if it actually made any difference. What I have done instead tho is raise my carbs up a little to compensate so they are now sitting at around 300g on non training days and still 400g on training days.

With around 13 weeks left until 1 week out I have just raised my cardio by 15 mins on non training days to 40 mins on a mon, weds, fri and sat with sunday off.

This was started today.

Yesterday saw me travelling up to train at 'The Gallery' health club in Windsor. The gym is owned by a well known and seasoned competitor, Mark Cullimore.

Mark has consistently competed at the UKBFF finals and is about to do the UKBFF Stars of Tomorrow in Hayes this weekend.

It was a real pleasure to meet Mark and I would personally like to thank him and his staff for making me feel so very welcome and also his generosity in supplying me with food and also clothing.

The gym is something else and has a fantastic atmosphere. He has worked really hard to create a gym not only that caters for the serious BBer and strength athlete but also for those just wanting to get fit, tone up etc.

The shop is very well stocked with all the latest offerings inc supps, clothing etc and the 'cafe' will cook meals to order (and even weigh the food out for you----How good is that Paul?) as well as offering a large selction of 'specials' as well as an all day breakfast ( must remember when come back again, off season!!)

The equipment is first class too with the majority being Hammer Strength and a huge selection of free weights and cardio equipment. There are also studios too for classes which seemed very popular with attractive ladies yesterday!!

The changing fascilities were clean and spacious too and the showers were toasty

They also have decks in the middle of the gym with neon funky lighting throughout. The decks are played each week as a DJ mixes your fave tunes as you train (how cool is that?!)

I trained back and going on how sore I am today it was a very productive session.

We started with reverse grip hammer strength pulldowns, then onto the hammer Strength pullover machine, then the single arm lever row (again hammer strength) then finsihed with narrow grip pulldowns.

I felt battered when we finished. I had my PWO shake then soon after I was cooked cajun chicken (loads, must have thought I needed feeding up!) with salad and a nice crispy baked spud. Obviously I had salad cream on the spud and dressing on the salad too ( all low or no fat I hasten to add)

So after trying on some clothes and chatting with Mark, I headed off into the nightmare known as the M25 in rush hour. Anyway I had another meal with me (2 in fact) so I stopped at the services and ate my chicken and rice as I was starving. I got home to a meal cooked by Nic; Lamb loin fillet and a baked spud....Lovely.

It was then back out again in the eve to see some clients.

So after getting up at 5.30 I think I finally sat down and relaxed at 10.30 pm not before having my last meal of course.

I awoke in the night to eat again at around 2 am as I was really hungry. I have managed to miss this snack for the last few nights but it tasted good and I slept really well after until my alarm woke me at 5.30 today.

I am working (looking after a gym) up until 2 then I am being taken xmas shopping by Nic this afternoon to Bluewater and we'll probably hit Nando's or TGI's. This will be my cheat meal this week.

So another week slips by and the show gets ever closer as does Xmas.

Sunday i will be at the 'Stars' on my lonesome as I have no friends. Wade's away and my wife cant stomach another show so is seeing a friend in Windsor and probably going shopping or something. I text Big Troy and also Shaun T and both will be there sunday. So come and say hi, I'll be the shy one in the corner...eating!

Have a good weekend

J


----------



## Nytol

Gallery is a very nice gym, too bad about having to use the M25 to get there though,


----------



## Magic Torch

James I'll be there on Sunday, i'll pop over and say 'ello


----------



## TaintedSoul

robsta9 said:


> I put my nose bleeds down to the fact I shove spoonfuls of charlie up it once a month....


PMSL - I donno why but that made me chuckle!!


----------



## Kevin1436114510

Hi James,

I'm competiting this Sunday so I'll come over and say hi, have a chat as you need some friends, company for the day!

p.s may be get a few pointers for next years diet!

By the way - congrats on the MyProtein sponsorship, I've just recently tried some of their supplements, very good I thought.

Good to see the Arnold prep is going well for you.

~Kevin


----------



## supercell

Today is Monday 26th November 2007.

Weight today was 14st 2lbs.

After the adjustment to my diet and my increase of carbs/reduction of fats I am gaining like nobody's business.

I am up around 4 lbs in the week and the look of my physique has changed quite markedly.

My workouts are really taking off too. I have renewed vigour and purpose and seeing my physique grow is very inspiring.

I trained chest yesterday at Castles Gym with a good friend who I have competed with (not against) and after the workout I stripped off (well not completely) and showed him where I was at. His only comment was 'there will be a point when you are just too big' Now that is the type of comment I like to hear. :beer1:

I again used the new technique for chest and got the pump from hell and today the soreness all over my pecs (from top to bottom) is immense.

I feel pumped all of the time, there is never I time that I feel flat or depleted. Cals have not changed, if anything they have decreased a little with the slashing of the fat and a modest increase of carbs but things are now really starting to happen.

The show yesterday was great. I didn't see much of it (just 2 classes) as I was gassing for most of the 7 hours I was there, outside. I caught up with loads of people and it was great to spend a day talking about BBing.:lift:

I got home at about 1am and was then up this morning at 5.30am as normal. I feel ok. Last client is at 8.30pm so I'll be tired come tonight.

Today was a non training day so i performed my 45 mins of cardio today at a moderate pace.

I took this pic this afternoon at home. I can see how much I have filled out in the last week whilst still maintaining a good level of conditioning. My weight here was bang on 91kgs after a few meals and fluid. I know I said no more pics but I just cant help it 

Sorry for being SO pale too!!! mg:

J


----------



## martzee

looking very full there james with nice condition keep on pushing it mate!!


----------



## supercell

Cheers Martin, hope you are well and those legs are growing!!!!

Today is 27th November 2007

My weight this morning was unchanged.

I was going to train back back today but its still just a little sore from thursday!!!!

Trained a little shoulders with some pressing and rear delts with dbells.

Up again on the Dbell press today from last week. 50kg dumbells for 10 reps this week so 2 up from last week.

Pump was silly again today so much so that I had to rest my arms on the back of a bench to stop the pain from it.

I started using my MP supplements today.

Just going on taste a lot better than I was expecting. The 'Total Protein' is very similar to propeptide in consistency and mixes very well in shaker and in my porridge this morning.

I had the whey isolate PWO today too. I have some vitargo left so I am using that along with it at the moment and some peptide bonded glutamine too. Again mixing was good and taste was good even tho I am not a fan of isolate taste. I had this one unsweetened and LOADS better than the normal sweet taste associated with isolate.

All protein powders and WMS I had flavoured with the Chocolate Smooth.

Pre workout I had the 'Pulse' which is a N.O product and the taste of the berry blast is up there with NO Explode and the like. Great tingle too from the beta alanine in it.

Started the 'Total Performance' too today which is a multi vit/min formula split into AM and PM format like a very well known brand.

Used the ZMA last night too, first time I have used this type of product in 4 years. Had a good nights kip too except for getting up to eat!!!

I used the 'sida codifolia' (standardised to approximately 30mgs ephedra per capsule) and the 'caffeine pro' (200mgs). Although tired when I woke I soon perked up ready for my cardio.

So all in all impressed. Cant comment on the results yet (obviously) but taste was good and a lot better than I was expecting (didn't really know what to expect TBH)

Apart from the WMS, some vits/mins, ultra fine oats and amino acids I hadn't tried any of the other products that I am using now from MP. I know Tom uses the activated barley and rates that.

Tomorrow I will have another day off the weights and then hit back on thursday by which time it will be ready. Legs will be hit on sat this week instead of sunday.

Talking to Troy on sunday he has already started his diet for the Ironman which is 2 weeks prior to the Arnold. It really hit home how close it is and with time rushing by it will be no time before I am on stage again, hopefully showing a little improvement from the British.

I will then have a proper off season and altho eating clean and staying lean I will push for a little more mass and improvements before the British in Oct. It certainly is a nice feeling knowing that this year I dont have to worry about qualifying again.

I picked up another 3 clients today (all BBers looking to compete) so next spring will be a busy time for me, helping me keep motivated for later in the year. I have decided that next year I wont be prepping anyone in the lead up to the British, I just want to concentrate on ME; time to be a little selfish for once!!

Next year will be equally tough as this years LH class so I dont want any unnecessary distractions....I want to win and will be doing everything I can to realise that goal.

J


----------



## TaintedSoul

James, some nights you only have about 4 1/2 hours sleep?

I would normally ask how do you find this impacts your growth but clearly that is not an issue!! how about energy during the day and training?

Otherwise you looking excellent mate, keep it up.


----------



## squat_this

James, you really are a freak...in a good way of course! Congratulations on the MP sponsorship, hope this helps you reach all your goals.

Apologies if you have answered this else where, but how were you training your chest "wrong" and what is involved in your new method which you feel is working it better?


----------



## supercell

TaintedSoul said:


> James, some nights you only have about 4 1/2 hours sleep?
> 
> I would normally ask how do you find this impacts your growth but clearly that is not an issue!! how about energy during the day and training?
> 
> Otherwise you looking excellent mate, keep it up.


Hi,

No, EVERY night I have between 4-5 hours sleep. I have never needed much sleep, I find it gets in the way of eating.

Energy is good and feel great. Training is flat out.

Most people sleep too much and as a result feel tired and lethargic throughout the day.

J


----------



## supercell

squat_this said:


> James, you really are a freak...in a good way of course! Congratulations on the MP sponsorship, hope this helps you reach all your goals.
> 
> Apologies if you have answered this else where, but how were you training your chest "wrong" and what is involved in your new method which you feel is working it better?


Hi,

Thanks.

I was using my front delts and triceps to extreme.

With the new method I am using it goes against everything you teach to a beginner.

I now arch my back, press my shoulder blades together and keep my shoulders back and down as far as possible into the bench. This has the effect of making your chest do all the work whilst pressing.

The effect is quite dramatic and I have found the following day or 2 I am slightly sore in the centre of my trapezius, between the shoulder blades and my chest is battered for 4 days after.

it takes some getting used to and weights have been reduced slightly in order to get the mind/muscle connection that I found so hard to achieve in the past.

Over the last 2 weeks my chest has become fuller and i am looking forward to seeing the results 6 months down the line.

J


----------



## Kezz

i dont know if its an illusion but your legs seem to be a lot bigger in that picture, do you have one particular excercise for adding thickness to them, or is it a combination of stuff, as your look mighty impressive !!


----------



## supercell

Kezz said:


> i dont know if its an illusion but your legs seem to be a lot bigger in that picture, do you have one particular excercise for adding thickness to them, or is it a combination of stuff, as your look mighty impressive !!


It may suprise you but my legs only measure around 26 inches cold.

I think staying in condition whilst filling out has meant they look bigger at the moment.

I have now trained my legs 4 times since the British, twice being heavy (last 2 weeks) and its had a big impact on their size.

Last week I did hacks, lunges and ext then lying leg curls and standing leg curls. My legs were so pumped I couldn't bend them. By training them I am now storing more glycogen within them and this is compounded by the use of the peptides. The pumps in all muscle groups have been something I have never experienced before (almost painful but satisfying).

I am also taking my N.O product first thing in the mornings (after cardio and before meal 1) and this too is keeping me pumped all day long as my body is super receptive on an empty stomach after fasting for 5-6 hours (last meal 2am).

So there are many factors that are resulting in a fuller appearance and last but not least my training which has been heavier and more intense than anything I have done in the last 3-4 years!!!

J


----------



## Kezz

I would have said your legs were a lot bigger than 26, but then again bodybuilding is like an illusion as your body looks about 3 stone heavier than 14 stone, i also use pro gf after morning cardio and feel the pump for most of the day....... i have started doing a lot more hack squats now in an attemp to add nthickness to my legs, as i have a short body and super long legs, a bit like a stork lol,i cant do normal back squats at all with any weight as my knees are very sore, so i am hoping hacks and leg press combined with super intense training will help me somewhat ........


----------



## gunit

James lookin awesome mate,rebounded awesome from the brits aint ya mate!!!Anyway i heard a little rumour that u mite b hooking up wit an ex british middle weight champ/ifbb pro soon 4 a workout!!Well mate if its true i can assure u that u wil hit it off big time and cause carnage in the gym between u!!

Anyway hope it goes well my friend,love ur ideas and progress

Gary Farr


----------



## thestudbeast

If your getting the MP stuff for free, then the myprotein board members will no doubt have valuable info on the products available to you. Not to doubt your knowledge on supps. Just they've all been tried and tested 

Wow I could not get by on that little sleep, less than 8 hours and I start to look rough. Still I know what your saying about getting in the way of eating......... just not enough hours in the day.


----------



## supercell

gunit said:


> James lookin awesome mate,rebounded awesome from the brits aint ya mate!!!Anyway i heard a little rumour that u mite b hooking up wit an ex british middle weight champ/ifbb pro soon 4 a workout!!Well mate if its true i can assure u that u wil hit it off big time and cause carnage in the gym between u!!
> 
> Anyway hope it goes well my friend,love ur ideas and progress
> 
> Gary Farr


Just really about 1.5-2 lbs per week, a nice steady increase. A rebound for me is gaining 20+ lbs in 5 days but got fed up with not seeing my ankles and relying on my wife to put my socks and shoes on!!

Rumours, rumours eh?  :lift:

J


----------



## supercell

Kezz said:


> I would have said your legs were a lot bigger than 26, but then again bodybuilding is like an illusion as your body looks about 3 stone heavier than 14 stone, i also use pro gf after morning cardio and feel the pump for most of the day....... i have started doing a lot more hack squats now in an attemp to add nthickness to my legs, as i have a short body and super long legs, a bit like a stork lol,i cant do normal back squats at all with any weight as my knees are very sore, so i am hoping hacks and leg press combined with super intense training will help me somewhat ........


Hacks and lunges for me all day long as far as mass goes nowadays, one legged leg press isn't too shabby either. Used to squat then realised my ass was bigger than Anne Widdecombe's. Not a good look! mg:

J


----------



## maccer

Nice work James - I use the MP pulse as a pre-workout stimulant and I really like it. GIves a good pump, when I first used it I thought the tingly feeling was wrong and I was having an allergic reaction lol!!


----------



## supercell

thestudbeast said:


> If your getting the MP stuff for free, then the myprotein board members will no doubt have valuable info on the products available to you. Not to doubt your knowledge on supps. Just they've all been tried and tested
> 
> Wow I could not get by on that little sleep, less than 8 hours and I start to look rough. Still I know what your saying about getting in the way of eating......... just not enough hours in the day.


Great idea. Gonna start a thread over on MP forum. I'm helping them with my q's and a's over there, now they can repay the favour!!!:beer1:

My brother needs at least 9 hours to be human any less and he's useless. Having a baby (not him, his wife)18 months ago put pay to the human bit tho, he's constantly knackered and ill poor basta*d. 

J


----------



## supercell

maccer said:


> Nice work James - I use the MP pulse as a pre-workout stimulant and I really like it. GIves a good pump, when I first used it I thought the tingly feeling was wrong and I was having an allergic reaction lol!!


LOL.

Taste aint too shabby either eh?:beer1:

May have contributed to the 'pump from hell' today whilst doing a pathetically small number of sets for shoulders then!? 

J


----------



## TaintedSoul

supercell said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, EVERY night I have between 4-5 hours sleep. I have never needed much sleep, I find it gets in the way of eating.
> 
> Energy is good and feel great. Training is flat out.
> 
> Most people sleep too much and as a result feel tired and lethargic throughout the day.
> 
> J


WTF!!! Ok will someone officially change this guys name to SuperFreak!!

I donno how you make such awesome gains and get such little sleep mate.

Man.... life begins at 8hours sleep for me. I have tried less but Thursday/Friday I am ready to kill people!!

Lucky you for gaining extra hours in the day!


----------



## gunit

thats what i ment by good rebound james,think every one who has competed has done the whole ankles like ballons and sock line as deep as the grand canneon!!very easy to do but u look awesome in that pic mate and u can see the quality steady gains.Nice one

Gary

ps Got to love them rumours aint ya!!


----------



## maccer

supercell said:


> LOL.
> 
> Taste aint too shabby either eh?:beer1:
> 
> May have contributed to the 'pump from hell' today whilst doing a pathetically small number of sets for shoulders then!?
> 
> J


Yes I am a fan of the taste. You are taking it twice a day - I only take it 3-4 times a week - should I try more often do you think? Cheers


----------



## ProPowell

squat_this said:


> James, you really are a freak...in a good way of course! Congratulations on the MP sponsorship, hope this helps you reach all your goals.
> 
> Apologies if you have answered this else where, but how were you training your chest "wrong" and what is involved in your new method which you feel is working it better?


Hi James,

Hope you and Nicky are well, looking spot on in the latest pic mate.

To everyone else reading this I just thought I would expand on how to actually use your chest when training it. If you dont mind James?

I would guess almost everyone on this board trains chest wrong! Even those who are genetically gifted in the chest. The reason I say this is simple, take a look in the BEEF and just look how many guys have fantastic front delts, poor back development and poor chests (front and side poses).

Firstly are you a bodybuilder or weightlifter? A weightlifter requires 'functional muscle' and 9 times out of 10 you can see it in their physique. A bodybuilder (competitive) is someone whose physique is developed purely for cosmetic reasons. (That is what it is being judged on anyway, the judges don't give a **** how much you can bench or lift anything else for that matter).

Once you have decided what road you want to take the you must apply the correct method of training i.e. for bodybuilding purposes we concentrate on 'Hypertrophy' or an increase in size and appearance of the muscle.This means checking the ego at the door and relearning how to work the desired muscle you want to grow/improve.

Running my own gym and having trained virtually all over the world in the past 10 years, most people who train chest, use predominantly the front deltoids, triceps and lower pec's and to some extent the lat's, plus go far to heavy. WHY? It is only natural. The body will always find the easiest route to lift a weight, to limit damage and basically conserve energy. This is why we walk instead of run evreytime we go somewhere, use remote controls for neary everything etc we are incredibly lazy bastards, especialy bodybuilders:rolleyes:

So with bodybuilding you have to do what doesn't feel natural e.g. saying no to cheese cake when dieting when your mind is trying to convince you that you need it.

Training is exactly the same, when training chest the body must be 'contorted' in such a way that as much stress is put on the chest as possible. This is the exact opposite of what the body wants you to do.

How to you contort the body in such a way? Well having trained with Milos Sarcev this year, this man is the master at isolating the muscle to be trained, doesnt give a f***k about weight and values every second spent in the gym not be wasted but to constantly improve.

To train the chest properly here are a few tips:

1. Pull the shoulder blades back as far as possible then lock them down. ( keep this position through the entire set).

2. Arch the back when on the bench keeping the ass on the bench and the traps fixed solidly at the top of the bench.

3. Breathe in and expand the chest as much as possible trying to lift the chest to the bar without coming off the bench.

4. Use a thumbless grip.

5. Go very slow on the negative and dont push from the bottom just simply contract the Pecs hard so the bar will automatically begin to rise, then at the top squeeze the pecs as hard as possible.

6. Lower the bar to either the bottom of the neck or if that is too uncomfortable then the middle of the chest will be ok.

7. Do between 10 to 15 reps to failure and put the mind in the muscle - concentrate.

But most of all train F****n hard like your life depends on it or don't train at all.

Hope this helps.

By the way anyone who wants to come and learn more for no charge then pay a visit to my gym and I'll show the techniques to isolate the muscle being trained.

One last tip if you do compete then admit your weaknesses then design a program to suit YOU and turn them into strengths.

Lee

www. severnsidegym.com


----------



## supercell

Hey Lee.

We are both well and I trust your family is too.

Great post. This is why threads like this are so damn good. Here we have the country's top pro giving free advice in order for us all to benefit.

I will be calling very soon to come and visit.

I hope every now and again you have time to post on here. I know everyone, including myself, welcomes advice from a man that has been in the iron game for the best part of 20 years and has a wealth of experience.

Thankyou my friend

J


----------



## supercell

maccer said:


> Yes I am a fan of the taste. You are taking it twice a day - I only take it 3-4 times a week - should I try more often do you think? Cheers


No, Just 30g prior to meal 1, 7 days a week.

J


----------



## Captain Hero

Nice post Lee


----------



## Nine Pack

Lee, wise words there & a great way of explaining it too. James has a strange chest (no offence bud, read on) in as much as it actually looks bigger when he's relaxed, as in that pic eric took of him in the vest recently on the Leisurlee Fitness thread). He was no doubt powering through with his ridiculously powerful delts & triceps as me & John told him a while ago & he already knew it. It's taken him a while, but hopefully the changes you mention will help him recruit more chest muscle & less arms/delts.

The chest (pec major for this purpose) is one of those muscles with more than one point of origin. It originates mainly from the sternum, but also has a small portion coming from the medial portion of the clavicle (collar bone) with both parts attaching on the humerus. The small portion originating from the clavicle is often the part responsible for the upper chest thickness & needs a slightly varied approach IMHO. As the *secondary* function of this muscle is to medially rotate the arm (rotate inwards), it helps to utilise this motion at the point of contraction after the primary function has been used (adducting the arm).

It's easily executed on cable crossovers & dumb bell work but nigh on impossible with a bar. On cable crossovers for example, at the midpoint (point of contraction), rotating the hands so the palms are facing the floor & thumbs inwards will force more fibres in this portion to be used (even though the cable crossover is virtually a decline flye movement).


----------



## TaintedSoul

ProPowell said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Once you have decided what road you want to take the you must apply the correct method of training i.e. for bodybuilding purposes we concentrate on 'Hypertrophy' or an increase in size and appearance of the muscle.*This means checking the ego at the door and relearning how to work the desired muscle you want to grow/improve.*


This is a statement I try to say to myself numerous times. Unfortuantely the ego is stronger than the mind most times!! 

Brilliant post Lee. See you and James mention that same technique in points 1,2 you mention.

Where is your gym located?


----------



## maccer

Thanks James!!

Lee that was an awesome description - something I will apply - many thanks


----------



## supercell

Today is friday 30th November 2007.

Weight today is 14st 1.5lbs

Looking leaner today. I am now 4 days into my 45 mins a day, 6x a week cardio. Its only an increase of 90 mins a week but its already having an effect, which is good to know.

You always wonder how your body is going to react after 'dieting' for so long and also doing cardio (maintainance) for so long.

My eating has settled into some kind of a rhythm now.

*Non-training day diet*

6.30am CARDIO 45 mins combo of xtrainer and incline tread (5%, 6kph)

7.30am 30g 'Pulse'

8.00am Meal 1 60g Total protein, 80g oats, 10g peanut butter, Splenda to taste, mixed spice.

10.30am Meal 2 3 whole eggs, 2 slices of wholewheat toast, 30g total protein

1.00pm Meal 3 225g chicken, 60g white basmati rice, mixed veg, 10g olive oil

4.00pm Meal 4 60g oats, 65g total protein, 20g peanut butter, splenda (blended into shake)

7.00pm Meal 5 Same as meal 3

10.00pm Meal 6 80g oats, 65g total protein, 10g peanut butter, splenda to taste

2.00am Meal 7 40g oats, 35g Total protein, 10g peanut butter

Approx totals 320g carbs, 320g protein, 90g fats Total approx k/cals= 3370

*Workout/training day*

6.30am CARDIO 45 mins (see above)

7.30am 30g 'Pulse'

8.00am Meal 1 100g oats, 65g Total protein, 10g peanut butter, splenda and mixed spice to taste

TRAIN

11.30am Meal 2 60g WMS, 60g Impact whey isolate, 10g peptide boded glutamine

1.00pm Meal 3 70g white basmati rice, 225g chicken, mixed veg

3.00pm Meal 4 80g oats, 65g Total protein, 10g peanut butter (blended)

5.00pm Meal 5 Same as meal 3

7.00pm Meal 6 350g white boiled potatoes, 200g steak, selection of veg

10pm Meal 7 Same as meal 1

2am Meal 8 40g oats, 35g total protein, 10g peanut butter

Approx totals 450g carbs, 400g protein, 60g fat. Total approx kcals= 3940 kcals

I will carry on in this vane until christmas and then after I will up my cardio to 45 mins pre meal 1 (as now but do 7 days a week) and also add in 30 mins post workout or late in afternoon depending if training day or not, so a total of around 1h 15mins daily.

I will also cut my protein and carbs back on training days to around 350g each (50g pro and 50g carbs each meal over 7 meals) and on non training days I will knock them down to 300g each (50g pro and 50g carbs each meal over 6 meals)

The extra meal on training days will be my PWO shake

On top of those figures I will have around 25g of protein during the night when I wake mixed with 5g glutamine peptide, so the carbs I have in here presently will be dropped.

I will follow this until the time comes to reassess when i will drop my PWO shake in favour of a solid meal and the carbs will be lowered (if necessary)

With now just 12 weeks to go (until 1 week out) its time to really get serious and even if I come in condition early I am not bothered. The earlier the better really.

My knees, esp my right knee is now aching when rested/sitting down with the leg flexed (bent). I have a little tendonitis in the patella tendon in both kness and is, I am sure, a result of resuming heavy leg training. All the time I was training light and infrequently I had no problems at all.

It's rather strange in that there is absolutley no pain when walking or even when I train, it is only when I am sitting. In a way that is good because i dont sit much anyway (except typing this) and when i relax its mainly in a horizontal position (asleep!!)

Yesterday I trained legs and decided to do leg press. I did a lot of high rep work with as heavy weight as possible. I did 6 sets of 20 reps then on the 6th set I did 15 reps with 400kgs. Then on the 7th and final I did this again but then dropped the weight 3 times doing a total of around 40 reps. I was somewhat fcuked after that but then went onto hacks and did 5 sets total and worked up to 200kgs for a total of 12 reps and then dropped and did another 10.

I then moved onto hams and did a total of 10 sets, 5 on lying and 5 on seated leg curl and went heavier than I ever have keeping the reps in the 8-12 range, on the lying curls. The seated curls were done with a lighter weight but the emphasis here was to slow the movement right down and concentrate on squeezing hard at the point of contraction.

My legs were battered after and by yesterday evening they were begining to tighten up. Cramp is now very infrequent indeed after being very common during and after the first couple of leg workouts. I have suffered no cramping at all this week.

Today they feel tight, not too sore but I know I have trained them hard.

Tomorrow Tom is coming down to London so we will be hitting back and probably some calves and then obviously Nandos afterwards. It will be good to see Tom again and train as the last time we trained was around 11 weeks out from the British this year.

Today I am just chilling and relaxing whilst running a few errands which makes a nice change.

J


----------



## Tinytom

Excellent Chest advice from Lee Powell.

James will be good to see you tomorrow, dont think I'm getting any photos with you though, I'll look like a right podge next to you.


----------



## shorty

james a few questions mate... you do cardio in the morning..then you have pulse which is a pre workout drink..... how come you take it after the cardio?

also what are the benifits of taking after the workout rather than before?

last q.... do you take it before you weights workout as well?

sorry for all the q's....

ta bud!


----------



## supercell

shorty said:


> james a few questions mate... you do cardio in the morning..then you have pulse which is a pre workout drink..... how come you take it after the cardio?
> 
> also what are the benifits of taking after the workout rather than before?
> 
> last q.... do you take it before you weights workout as well?
> 
> sorry for all the q's....
> 
> ta bud!


The reason I take it after cardio is that I seem a lot more recpetive to the ingredients within it before I have eaten anything. With meal 1 being at 8am and then training at 9.30-10 I find that the oats are still digesting and the absorbtion isn't as good (my stomach isn't empty)

I find ALL N.O products best taken on an empty stomach, the only thing you dont benefit from are the stimulants in it as these are subsiding by the time you train.

No I dont take another lot before weights, just 30g every morning (workout or not) on an empty stomach. Doing it this way keeps me fuller too.

I take it after cardio as doing it before cardio would mean that it would take longer to tap into fat burning as my body would be burning off the carbs present in the pulse instead of using my fat stores for energy.

Hope this answers your Q's

J


----------



## shorty

some good advice there mate...ta bud


----------



## supercell

Today is sunday 2nd December 2007

Weight today is 14st 2.5lbs.

After going to bed at about 10.30pm last night I have had a great night's sleep, the best in ages

I did very little last night except O.D on reality TV which was nice for a change. I watch very little TV due to rushing about so it was nice to cuddle up on the sofa and do sweet FA.

After my clients first thing I came home to find my copy of Mr Olympia 2007 sitting on the doormat (thanks Leisurelee)  . So after saying good morning to Nic and giving her a quick kiss, it was straight over to the DVD player to stick it on.

After around 30 mins I realised it was time to leave for Kim's 'Skyline Gym' in Catford, London as I was meeting Tom for a back workout.

Unfortunately Kim wasn't there as she was busy pampering her new 'kylie' body in a health farm over the weekend.

Tom (poor bastard) got held up on the M25 in a jam so it gave me a chance to sit down and chill for an hour (and throw a whey shake down my neck) and wait for him to arrive.

After getting changed it was time to hit back.

The exercises we did were as follows:-

1 Reverse lever pulldown 4x10-12

2 Dumbell rows 4x10-15

3 Straight arm pulldown 3x12-15

4 Narrow grip pulldown 3x12

5 Dumbell pullovers 2x15

As for the weights used we went quite heavy yesterday and after having some great training sessions over the last few weeks I wanted to continue in that vane.

Its great training with Tom. Firstly there is always that smouldering rivalry with one not wanting to be outdone by the other and secondly the fact that when we train there we ALWAYS have a good workout; something in the air Tom always says. I maintain that its that Kent weights are heavier than Bristol weights (but thats a matter of opinion):lift:

After the high lever rows and the dumbell rows we were already battered. My back felt really tight and pumped and I knew by the look on Tom's face, he felt the same

We went up to 70kgs dumbells on the rows and grinded out 12 reps on each arm.

With the narrow grip pulldowns we kept the weight fairly light but used Toms 'multi grip handles' (won at the Portsmouth show) to alter the angle of the hands and force the back into a different range of motion. What ever it did it was good.

The last exercise was really just a good stretch with a couple of sets of dumbell pullovers with 40kgs to stretch out the lats and work the serratus (and Toms abs, so we found out later!!!  )

After the back workout Tom showed me another exercise for chest using the cables, but one that totally isolates the inner pecs. After getting to grips with the technique I found it amazing and got cramp after about 3 reps. Definately one I will be throwing in to finish them off in future...Thanks mate!!!

After that I stripped down and tried to throw a few poses but due to the pump it was hard. I showed Tom the areas I felt I needed to work on. It seems the more I have progressed the more critical I have become of my physique. I know I am hard on myself, but its the only way I know and the only way I can improve. Tom was very complimentary and I really appreciated his words of encouragement. 

So after showering and Tom talking me through some of his well known phrases for Bristol girls (he definately has too much time on his hands to think these up) it was off for the customery Nandos a couple of doors down from the gym (how handy is that?).

The obligatory chicken and chips were ordered in vast quantities:eek: and it was time to reflect on the workout and talk more sh1t.

It was a great afternon and I want to thank Tom for travelling all that way to train, you are a star mate and I really appreciated it.

As I said to you I am finally enjoying my training and look forward to going 'balls out' each time i train and you helped maintain that record by pushing me to the max.:love:

So all in all a very successful day and very productive. I sit here today with my back on fire. Top to bottom, side to side it is completely fcuked....Just how it should be...Nice one Tom!!! mg: :lift:

Have a great sunday.

J


----------



## Robsta

I never realised how much I would miss my training, and after reading that I feel so, so jealous. Especially the bit where the next day hurts like hell. Only 5 weeks to go.....

I always enjoy your posts James, they really are quality....:love:


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Today is sunday 2nd December 2007
> 
> Weight today is 14st 2.5lbs.
> 
> After going to bed at about 10.30pm last night I have had a great night's sleep, the best in ages
> 
> I did very little last night except O.D on reality TV which was nice for a change. I watch very little TV due to rushing about so it was nice to cuddle up on the sofa and do sweet FA.
> 
> After my clients first thing I came home to find my copy of Mr Olympia 2007 sitting on the doormat (thanks Leisurelee). So after saying good morning to Nic and giving her a quick kiss, it was straight over to the DVD player to stick it on.
> 
> After around 30 mins I realised it was time to leave for Kim's 'Skyline Gym' in Catford, London as I was meeting Tom for a back workout.
> 
> Unfortunately Kim wasn't there as she was busy pampering her new 'kylie' body in a health farm over the weekend.
> 
> Tom (poor bastard) got held up on the M25 in a jam so it gave me a chance to sit down and chill for an hour (and throw a whey shake down my neck) and wait for him to arrive.
> 
> After getting changed it was time to hit back.
> 
> The exercises we did were as follows:-
> 
> 1 Reverse lever pulldown 4x10-12
> 
> 2 Dumbell rows 4x10-15
> 
> 3 Straight arm pulldown 3x12-15
> 
> 4 Narrow grip pulldown 3x12
> 
> 5 Dumbell pullovers 2x15
> 
> As for the weights used we went quite heavy yesterday and after having some great training sessions over the last few weeks I wanted to continue in that vane.
> 
> Its great training with Tom. Firstly there is always that smouldering rivalry with one not wanting to be outdone by the other and secondly the fact that when we train there we ALWAYS have a good workout; something in the air Tom always says. I maintain that its that Kent weights are heavier than Bristol weights (but thats a matter of opinion):lift:
> 
> After the high lever rows and the dumbell rows we were already battered. My back felt really tight and pumped and I knew by the look on Tom's face, he felt the same
> 
> We went up to 70kgs dumbells on the rows and grinded out 12 reps on each arm.
> 
> With the narrow grip pulldowns we kept the weight fairly light but used Toms 'multi grip handles' (won at the Portsmouth show) to alter the angle of the hands and force the back into a different range of motion. What ever it did it was good.
> 
> The last exercise was really just a good stretch with a couple of sets of dumbell pullovers with 40kgs to stretch out the lats and work the serratus (and Toms abs, so we found out later!!!  )
> 
> After the back workout Tom showed me another exercise for chest using the cables, but one that totally isolates the inner pecs. After getting to grips with the technique I found it amazing and got cramp after about 3 reps. Definately one I will be throwing in to finish them off in future...Thanks mate!!!
> 
> After that I stripped down and tried to throw a few poses but due to the pump it was hard. I showed Tom the areas I felt I needed to work on. It seems the more I have progressed the more critical I have become of my physique. I know I am hard on myself, but its the only way I know and the only way I can improve. Tom was very complimentary and I really appreciated his words of encouragement.
> 
> So after showering and Tom talking me through some of his well known phrases for Bristol girls (he definately has too much time on his hands to think these up) it was off for the customery Nandos a couple of doors down from the gym (how handy is that?).
> 
> The obligatory chicken and chips were ordered in vast quantities:eek: and it was time to reflect on the workout and talk more sh1t.
> 
> It was a great afternon and I want to thank Tom for travelling all that way to train, you are a star mate and I really appreciated it.
> 
> As I said to you I am finally enjoying my training and look forward to going 'balls out' each time i train and you helped maintain that record by pushing me to the max.:love:
> 
> So all in all a very successful day and very productive. I sit here today with my back on fire. Top to bottom, side to side it is completely fcuked....Just how it should be...Nice one Tom!!! mg:
> 
> Have a great sunday.
> 
> J


My back is fcuked. :boohoo:

James seeing you in what is your 'inbetyween' condition you really have nothing to worry about come proper prep time.

You really do look awesome and I felt

a)tiny

b)fat

c)white

stood next to you.

Like I told you I think you worry a bit to much about the chest area as the width and shape is there just a little bit more needed in the middle but that exercise I showed you yesterday should help with that lol.

I also cant beleive you can train that heavy while dieting. My excuse is that I trained back already on monday and I was a bit tired and obvioulsy Skyline is on the first floor so I felt a bit of vertigo etc.

so 4 hour drive 1 hour of back rapage 1 hour of eating and chatting sh*t and 3 hours drive back.

Good prodcutive day IMO.

Keep up the good work you freak of nature.


----------



## supercell

Thanks Tom, always a pleasure my fellow short but wide friend.

Today is Tuesday 4th December 2007

Weight this morning was 14st 2.5lbs

Not too much to report over the last day or so, other than that I had a great chest session yesterday and ate lots of good wholesome food.

I have also now changed my 2am meal to just 35g (30g protein) of MP's Total protein. I have lost the oats and the peanut butter.

The next 3-4 weeks (until the diet proper on the 27/12) should see me fill out a little whilst shedding more BF as I have upped the cardio. I have also cut my fats in half to around 60-70g a day and cut out the peanut butter. Fats now are just coming from a few egg yolks and mainly extra virgin olive oil.

My volume of training now has increased too, to 4 days a week, incorporating shoulders too (still no arms)

I am slowly but surely getting my body back into the pre contest way of thinking and due to the slow intro it has been painless. I have however been more hungry and as a result have upped the carbs to around the 350-400g mark in the last week or so. Total cals as posted a few days ago are still lower than the first phase of the 'off' season plan even tho carbs are higher, but i feel i am in a better place as far as fat burning goes.

My body today is aching and tomorrow will be a rest day for me. I am being very instinctive with my training now and as a result of the harder, heavier workouts, I am needing more recovery and rest ( as well as more carbs).

I have now been a week on just the M.P supplements and i am very impressed with how I am responding. My sleep has been SO much better over the last week, so much so that I am just waking once in the night to have my shake instead of the 3 x before. I put this down to the ZMA. A fantastic product IMO.

I am a much more relaxed BBer this year and even more relaxed going into this show than I was the British. I think having no expectations, but just to bring the best possible package, is the right way to think. I am also more relaxed about my prep and how my body will respond. In the early days i would beat myself up about having a cheat meal or having a few more carbs one day but now with the knowledge I have and the confidence Paul has given me with my nutrition, I know I will do what is necessary to make sure I am in the best condition I can be in come show day. Staying in reasonable shape over the last 6 weeks or so has meant my task is less stressful and easier. I know with a tight 6 week approach I will be where i need to be.

My glutes are still through and my triceps are still striated, ok not to the degree they were ( and my lower abs are a little smoother) but I am still well ahead of where i would normally be 12 weeks out.

The thing is not to become complacent but that isn't really an option for me, I am strong willed and always make sure i am ahead of where i should be; as I always say 'there is always that little bit more to come off once you think you are ready'

J


----------



## ah24

James - or Tom - what's this exercise that helps target the inner chest?


----------



## Tinytom

ah24 said:


> James - or Tom - what's this exercise that helps target the inner chest?


Noooooooooo no telling its a secret.

Seriously though if I described it you would get it wrong. I'll try and get a clip done on my phone and load onto Umuscle.


----------



## supercell

Today is Sunday 9th December 2007.

Weight this morning was 14st 3lbs.

Feeling full again today and my legs are sore after a good quad and ham workout yesterday morning.

Today is a rest day and I will be taking tomorrow off as well as I feel battered and need a rest. The higher weights and intensity are really hitting the spot but also hitting me hard. I slept in today until 7.15am, the longest for over a year!!!

I now have around 11.5 weeks until the show (where is the time going) and the extra cardio is having a good effect on conditioning and I am slowly chipping away.

Wade came down on thursday to train and after a great back workout took a look and reckoned, as I do, around 6 weeks and I'll be ready. We have the xmas period before but I never normally go wild, just really xmas day and boxing day I will enjoy my roast dinners and then back on a stricter regime come the 27th.

I am hoping that Paul B will come down or I will go up to see him in the next 4 weeks so he can assess and see where I should go from here. Luckily I have a realistic grip where i should be and what I have to do between now and the show but a second opinion and pair of eyes is very important.

My lower back is also pumping up quite significantly when training legs. This always happens when my weight gets to a certain level and intracellular water levels increase.

So things are chugging along nicely at the moment and I am enjoying around 2-3 cheat meals a week at present but still slowly losing.

I took some pics today just after I got up so you can see where I am with 11.5 weeks to go.


----------



## DB

Legs have really filled out dude especially in that last pic... looking quality matey keep it up


----------



## clarkey

Looking awsome James..agree with DB legs have definetly filled out more.


----------



## Nine Pack

The hams are growing nicely & seem to have more depth in the side shots. This is a great position to start your prep from, even if you did put on a pound or two over xmas. See you soon buddy.


----------



## BRIS

Hi Mate,

I've been following your journal for a while and it's really inspiring stuff, you're making great progress.

Looking at your diet, can I ask how you eat your Oats, it is porridge made with water?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jjb1

i know your not as lean but ill put money youve made improvements by those pics

freaky big as always, you may want wider doors soon ;-)


----------



## Delhi

Hi James,

Looking good (As usual).

Nuff said


----------



## Tinytom

You look to be a little leaner than when I saw you.

Improvements in legs definately.


----------



## supercell

BRIS said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I've been following your journal for a while and it's really inspiring stuff, you're making great progress.
> 
> Looking at your diet, can I ask how you eat your Oats, it is porridge made with water?
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Hi Bris and welcome to this thread and to uk-muscle.

I always have my oats with water and either make porridge or just have with cold water, whey, nuts and a few raisins (meal 1 and 6).

Yesterday I had an oat fest due to being a non training day and being on less carbs. 5 meals of porridge, 3 of which with chicken and veg....YUM!!!

Today is Monday 10th December 2007

Weight this morning was suprising at 14st 4lbs or 91kgs.

Today I have bought some wholewheat bread...Yeah!!

I will have eggs, chicken, veg etc with wholewheat bread today and then assess the effect come tomorrow morning. 150g of carbs from bread is great knowing that come my diet proper it will be limited to once a week at the weekend for breakfast.

Each slice has 20g of carbs so I will have 2 slices with each meal to make 40g. I will have oats meal 1 and 6 and 1 potato meal, the other 3 will be with bread.

I had a REALLY early night yesterday and went to bed at 8pm. I got up at 10pm to have my last meal then went back to sleep. I really could have slept in today too.

As a result I have taken another day off the weights today but did my 45 mins of cardio as normal this morning at 6.30am.

Today is fairly relaxing. I finished work at 11am and am not back in until 8.30pm tonight for a couple of late clients, so I have all day to chill and eat.....Perfick!

I will travel up on thursday this week to see Wade and train, work permitting (I will know later). I have a new client this week and I forgot to put in my diary so will call to double check its Saturday and not a week day.

Yesterday I cooked a xmas meal for my parents and Nics parents. It all was very civilised and the food was excellent even tho I say it myself. I had a kind of hybrid dinner made up of a few bits and pieces from the meal I prepared plus my 'good' food. I didn't however indulge in the xmas pud, that will be left until my xmas day feast.

All in all things are chugging along very nicely and I am pleased with the mass I have put on over the last month or so. Its been slow but steady progress but always was going to be like that with my calories so carefully balanced so as not to balloon up and pile the fat on. As Paul B says I am in a very good place to start my dieting phase proper come the 27th and this approach will be maintained right thru the rest of my off season in the lead up to the British. It will mean that come August I should be just doing around 8-10 weeks of dieting instead of the normal 12-16 weeks....Much better for mind, body and the wife!

Have a good day.

J


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> You look to be a little leaner than when I saw you.
> 
> Improvements in legs definately.


Tom,

I have noticed a difference myself over the last couple of weeks esp since the intro of another 15 mins of cardio a day. However I have been having more in the way of 'cheatish' meals with chips appearing twice this week, and not small portions either, but hey, in 2 weeks time it will be super strict. 

I hope your meeting went well (with your new mentor) at the weekend?

PM or text me to let me know, I'd be interested to hear what he had to say. 

Cheers mate

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Tom,
> 
> However I have been having more in the way of 'cheatish' meals with chips appearing twice this week, and *not small portions* either,
> 
> I hope your meeting went well (with your new mentor) at the weekend?
> 
> PM or text me to let me know, I'd be interested to hear what he had to say.
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> J


LMAO I like chips too.reggers:

Txt sent mate.


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> LMAO I like chips too.reggers:
> 
> Txt sent mate.


Received and responded to sir.

J


----------



## rightyho

I have a month off with proper flu and log back on to find James has made 2 month's gains in 4 weeks.

No justice. 

Looking great as usual mate. Thickness is incredible.


----------



## supercell

Today is Wednesday 12th December 2007.

Weight this morning was 14st 4lbs (91kgs)

I employed the new chest routine/protocol again yesterday and my chest is deeply sore today. I did flat bench for the first time in months and I must say with the new technique got a lot out of it. If it was good enough for Arnold then its good enough for me!!

I didn't go heavy, just 100kgs (2 plates a side) but did 3x15 slow controlled reps with a thumbless grip. My pecs were screaming out after the first 10 and its the first time I have really felt that lactic acid build up. The pump after just 2 sets was severe and my tris were nowhere near as pumped as normal after pressing with dumbells.

I also included weighted dips this week with 20kgs and did 3x 15 reps but leant right into it and my outer and lower pecs are sore today. I finished with incline flyes supersetted with bent over cable crossovers (Tom style) which finished thigs off very well.

Today I trained shoulders (stretched chest out well!). As last week I started with dumbell press and this time managed 5 reps and a further 3 assisted with 55kgs. This is the first time I have ever attempted this weight so I was pleased with the 5 unassisted.

I then did some heavier side laterals standing up (Jay Cutler style) and they made a great change from the normal strict seated stuff I do. I finished off with rear delt on the pec machine. This is probably one of the best machines that I have ever used for rear delts. The burn is something else and almost causes cramping in the rear head.

That was it for shoulders then it was onto do 15 mins of cardio to add to the 45 mins I did pre meal 1. I thought I might as well get used to walking up the stairs to the cardio room again PWO so will do 15 mins up until the 27th when it will be upped to 30 mins, totaling 1h15mins daily except on a sunday when I will just do 2x 30 mins sessions.

Its something I have been looking into for a few months and is a popular approach with some competing BBers, utilising the extra carbs/protein eaten (more glycogen/nitrogen retention) and helping a weaker bodypart to boot.

Feeling good today after a few days of feeling very tired. I put it down to the extra test and working long hours. One advantage is that I have been sleeping really well, infact the best I have slept for years and I swear the ZMA is helping.

Tomorrow I am travelling up to Windsor to 'The Gallery' gym and will hit back with their extensive Hammer Strength kit, so another 5-6 days of muscular soreness to look forward to!!!

J


----------



## martzee

good chest routine mate.if i do bench its always thumbless grip seems to hit it better! also weighted dips my favorite chest movement well used to do them with 50kg round my waist but that was way back in my younger days lol!

sounds like everything is going well james training in various gyms with different kit keeps the fires burning.im off to forest gym sat to do some training with Harold Marillier should be interesting!


----------



## jjb1

ive made my pecs much bigger by concentrating on inclene press and flys

it seems to hit most of the pecs anyhow

55k for 5 reps on delts is mental for 14 stone, how many sets side lats do you or did you do in the past building them monster delts up


----------



## Kezz

yes thats some impressive strength on shoulders for that body weight


----------



## Nine Pack

Got the latest copy of The Beef yesterday & the pic of the U90kg class winners is going to spark the 'why didn't James win?' debate again I reckon. He's doing his most muscular next to Flex & looks bigger, wider, harder, drier & actually more balanced, but this is just one pic & not the whole story. Still, it's a good pic either way.


----------



## shina3603

Paul i find your comment quite offensive and rude as to cause some stirring in the pot again, my gosh let dead dogs lie, James and Flex are friends but its your name that keeps on cropping up in trying stir things up.

Pre show hype- your posts on many of the boards were very rude on Flex but yet its pre show hype as in boxing, as Flex never posts i choose to ignore your posts until now this post you just done shows that there obviously more to this matter maybe you have some vendetta to Flex?

James lost on the day he was beat back front and side, if you look at more than one photo you know and Paul you were there.

James even admitted himself he was beat.

Now Paul get behind both guys

Flex is going for his FIRST pro show this year.

James is going for the Arnold Classic.

We will be there supporting James this year in the Arnold Classic show and we also will have our friends cheering for him, and again at the British, if your at any of the shows please come and say hi!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Nine Pack

Shina,

I didn't mean to cause any offence, so please accept my apologies, this was just an observation. I have said that on this board Flex won the show fair & square several times, and indeed praised him on his physique. I even said in my post above that this is *just one* picture, and not the whole story so perhaps people will realise if they see the pic & then comment, as they are no doubt bound to do.

It may be that my wording was a little ambiguous so I apologise, but I certainly meant no offence. I can assure you I have no vendetta against Flex (why on earth would I?), I must admit I find that comment harsh (as I did about my pre show posts, I was never rude, always respectful) and even a little offensive myself, but under the circumstances I understand you felt strongly. I shall never speak a word about the show again.


----------



## shina3603

Thank you very much....

This truley means a lot to me... I enjoy coming on the boards and reading all the pre and post show comments and I also enjoy reading James' posts... Like I said before Flex and I will be following James' prep for the Arnold and will be in his corner Come March 1 & 2nd... and we hope to see you there as well..

Please take care and best wishes this holiday season from our family to yours...

Shina


----------



## Nine Pack

No problem, sorry for the misunderstanding. You can be sure I am rooting for Flex in his debut pro show. what he's achived in such a short space of time is nothing short of staggering & he's an inspiration to many.

It's looking that I will have to remain in blighty when the Arnold is on as the new gym will be nearing completion & both John & myself will need all hands on deck, but I'm not happy about it. I'd love to go & see James mix it with the guys over there.

I hope you & Flex, and your family have a great Xmas. James has Xmas day, boxing day & then the prep-begins. I didn't have the heart to have him diet over xmas, even though I know he would have done without hesitation if it were needed. He's stayed tight & full so there's more than enough time. We are formulating a game plan right now.


----------



## martzee

oooh! getting a bit heated on here! wheres the christmas spirit ho ho ho! pauls comment was only a passing comment dont think it was ment in spite. happy christmas allall.


----------



## supercell

Come on now guys...BIG HUGS.:love:

You know what I think Shina. Flex is a true champion and IMO beat me convincingly (now where's that voodoo doll LOL!!) 

I was SO excited when he told me he was competing this year and I have no doubt in my mind that he will be mixing it with the very best this sport has to offer. I also really appreciate your support too. I also hope you follow my thread right to the end and hopefully see an improved Mr Llewellin come the end of Feb.:lift:

You both know that I will be behind Flex 110% in whatever he does in BBing and in business. He has a great head on his young shoulders and not a bad girl behind him either LOL.

I can assure you that Paul is the most humble and non offensive man you will ever come across and he didn't mean anything by those words. We have both spoken very highly of Flex and his showing in October and both came to the unanimous decision that he is a truly gifted athlete and a bloody nice guy to boot. I hope you will meet Paul soon as I know you will hit it off....The only thing that gets on my t1ts about him is that he is nearly always right and I hate a know-it-all!:gun:

Anyway I hope you guys have a safe trip back to the States next week, I did text Flex to wish him well for his seminar today.

Anyway Merry Xmas and here's to a VERY successful 2008 for ALL of us in BBing, business, health and happiness.:lift::beer1:

BTW you can all stop hugging now! 

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Friday 14th December 2007

My weight this morning was 14st6lbs (92kgs)

My weight is still rising and the muscle fullness I am now experiencing is fantastic. Feel like I do about 1 week after a show when whatever you do you get an amazing pump. Even better still is that I haven't got the bloat you normally get with 1 week after the show.

I trained yesterday with Wade and Phil over in Windsor at 'The Gallery' health club and yet again had a very warm welcome and a very productive workout. Another thing that struck me is how damn clean the place is and I mean spotless!!

Today my back is tight but not really sore as it has been in previous sessions, probably due to the fact that we did more rowing and reverse grip work rather than heavy pulldowns.

We also had the customary Nandos afterwards, which is always nice and something I never get bored of.

Today has been a day off the weights. I did 45 mins of cardio at work this morning and then most of the day has been made up with xmas shopping and I have now officially bought all of Nic's presents. I have realised its SO much easier bringing the lady with you and getting her to choose what she wants. There'll be none of that suprised startled look when she opens her presents this year.

Last year she had 'what the fcuk am I going to do with that?' look. This year I cannot fail.

Tonight I am going to chill and then tomorrow I am back in the gym for clients early (after my cardio) and then its a quads, hams and calves marathon to take me up to lunch by which time I'll be sitting down and relaxing until the party tomorrow night.

I now have a new training partner. Nytol (our friendly knowledgeable moderator) will be training with me during my prep to kick my **** (and me his) as we both suffer/have suffered, from motivation problems at times. We start on monday so if i am still alive in the afternoon I will post to let you know how it went. I know he benches 4.5 plates a side for reps so he's no pushover and certainly just what I need to take my training to a different level and to make the continuous improvements I need to in order to take the British next year in October.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

J


----------



## jjb1

4.5 plates a side! and i read he shoulder presses 140k for reps

the guy must be a monster

you better get ready to adjust seat hight imbetween sets ;-)


----------



## Nytol

jjb1 said:


> 4.5 plates a side! and *i read he shoulder presses 140k for reps*
> 
> the guy must be a monster
> 
> you better get ready to adjust seat hight imbetween sets ;-)


That was many years ago when I was about 210lbs, I've not done the movement for about 6-7 years due to training alone, but I'd be much stronger on it now.


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> That was many years ago when I was about 210lbs, I've not done the movement for about 6-7 years due to training alone, but I'd be much stronger on it now.


Bring it on!!!:lift:

J


----------



## Nine Pack

Nytol, glad to hear you'll be pushing him. Give him hell, but remember, you break him, you bought him!


----------



## Garbs

A somewhat trivial question, but regarding your diet on page 5, are the 'whole' foods weights cooked or un-cooked weights?

Just trying to gauge how much a bloke your size eats.

Cheers!

Oh, and all this best with the comp...got to say, truly amazing physique.


----------



## supercell

Garbs said:


> A somewhat trivial question, but regarding your diet on page 5, are the 'whole' foods weights cooked or un-cooked weights?
> 
> Just trying to gauge how much a bloke your size eats.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Oh, and all this best with the comp...got to say, truly amazing physique.


Hi Garbs,

All food weights are uncooked mate.

Thanks for the well wishes.

J


----------



## supercell

Today is sunday 16th December 2007.

Weight this morning was 14st 7lbs (92.5kgs)

Yesterday I trained legs. I trained alone. After 5 mins on the bike I started with 3 sets of very light deep squats (60kgs) for 20 reps to get my legs warm.

I then moved to the leg press where i did a variation of the one legged leg press. I did 5 sets of this and went up to around 180-200kgs.

I then hit lunges but did walking lunges in the carpark instead of static dbell lunges. Today I can really feel my glutes from these and the quad pump was insane.

Lastly I hit leg ext with a farly light weight but without holding onto the handles and really going for the squeeze. Much the same as the leg press, when you dont hold on, it recruits many more fibres which I feel benefits the quads far more than going stupid heavy. It also protects the patella tendons which can get a little sore with heavy leg ext.

I always finish with these. Many start their workout with leg ext but IMO this is not the best way to do it. If you want to pre exhaust then do it with another exercise that doesn't put so much pressure on the knee joint when still cold.

I then moved onto seated leg curls for 3 sets, then standing leg culs for 2 sets and finished with lying leg curls and some straight legged deads to stretch the muscles out.

All in all it was a good session and by the end my legs were exhausted.

The rest of the day was spent relaxing and eating until the evening when i went to a 50th Bday party which I returned from at about 1am this morning. The buffet at the party had beef and turkey with new pots and some salad so it was a normal meal for me altho I was tempted by the puddings on offer but refrained as normal; I just went back for more meat!!

Today is a rest day (except cardio this morning on my xtrainer) so will be spent around the house and we will also put the xmas tree up and decorate to get things a bit more festive. Tonight we are going out for a meal with some friends; dont know where yet but it will be fairly healthy.

Next week is another busy week and sees my first week training with a partner so i will expect some super intense workouts leading into a slightly more relaxed xmas week until the 27th when it really does start to get serious!!

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Monday 17th December 2007

Weight today unchanged (Thank God - only got to lose it again!!) 14st 7lbs

Last night saw a last minute decision. I had arranged for some friends to come over for a meal and then thought, lets go out to eat, I'll be eating in for the next 8 weeks anyway!!

So we headed off to a classy Indian restaurant called the Raj Rani in a town close by. I had heard many stories of great food from this place but all from my friends who had got wasted in the pub across the road first, so was a little scepticle.

When we got there we realised a large portion of the high street had a power cut and this place was the only eating house in pretty much the whole town, as a result it was rammed!!

But Indian folk being Indian folk didn't want to turn us away and with a big smile they mustered up a table from somewhere.

The guy we went out with is known as 'big Paul' to anyone that knows him, I even put big paul on his xmas card. He is a big man and I mean big. Around 21st and as wide as 2 of me. This caused a few problems with the seating arrangements, so Nic sat next to him (being slight) and Paul's GF sat next to me. It was elbows in for most of the meal, much to the ammusement of the Indian waiters and kitchen staff who all came out to see us.

The meal was fantastic and very good value and the staff were just great. After the meal the owner came up and asked about training and stuff and asked us how to put on a bit of size; the answer was right there in front of him....More curry!! He smiled and then gave us all a round of complimentary drinks, so I ended up with 2 brandy's which kind of put an end to my 'dry' period of about 10 months!!

After around an hour of chatting we left, shook their hands and said we will be back....And I will be.

After getting home and after eating my last meal (yes I was hungry again) it was off to bed.

I had a fairly uncomfortable night as I felt like my body was in melt down. Anyway after a restless night it was up for cardio this morning (extra effort too!!)

Today I trained chest and biceps with none other than Nytol (ukmuscle moderator)

It was the first time I had met him and after a shake of the hand it was off to train. The session was a bit of a major departure for me and a bit of a wake up call too. I realised that I really have just been going through the motions for months now and really wondered how I have improved at all.

My weights jumped up considerably today and it made a really nice change to do something far removed from normal.

Training was strict yet heavy with sets ranging from 12 reps right down to 5-6 for the heaviest. After spending months curling 15kgs thinking i was weak, I lept up to 28kgs for standing curls today. After normally inclining with 90kgs on the bar I went up to 120kgs and normally flying with 20kgs i went up to around 28kgs. So all in all a huge increase and I will await the pain tomorrow and also assess how quickly I recover.

Nytol is a very knowledgeable man and a large imposing man too. He is muscular yet lean and strong as an Ox. He has trained as a strongman and a powerlifter and now as a BBer so he knows what works and what doesn't. He too was fairly suprised at the gay weights I had used previously and also was fairly shocked at how I managed to gain whilst lifting the same weights each week.

We both feel this approach will really benefit me and although things wont be 'all out' in my dieting phase I still think improvements can be made, esp so after the show when my real off season will start. Nytol will train with me 3-4 times a week now and I am really buzzed at the thought of doing something different and also the fact there is someone there pushing me but at the same time watching my form doesn't faulter.

So big thanks to him for a good session and a good natter after (and during which I dont normally do and wont do from now on). I see it as an Arnold and Franco type arrangement (similar body types but without the fame and fortune) so results should be great.

It just goes to show how hard I trained as I got back, had some food then went to bed for 2.5 hours...I was absolutely fcuked!!!

So tonight sees a couple of clients from 8 till 10 then back to eat and off to bed for another early start tomorrow.

All in all its been a great couple of days and hopefully a new friend and training partner has been found in Nytol and this I see as the turning point in my prep for the British next year, anything else but a win has been put out of my mind!!!

J


----------



## Nine Pack

Is this Paul that we met in Nottingham? If so, he's an absolute monster! Such a nice guy too & his missus was really nice too. I felt like a stick insect sat next to him in Nandos!

Glad Nytol is giving you the push you need to improve your physique. If we come down to your house soon, we must train together & see who snaps something first! I'm sure Nytol would be able to out-gun me in the gym, but I'm sure I caould live with it.


----------



## Nytol

Cheers James, it was a pleasure to meet and speak to you.

TBH I was a little embarrassed about my weights today, I know I said I lack muscle endurance, but today was ridiculous, :lol:

I had trained biceps last Friday, (which I thought was a bad idea at the time  ), and they were no where near recovered.

After seeing what you are capable of today, I think the next ten weeks will do great things for your physique, which considering how good it is already, is a scary thought


----------



## Deca Devil

Sounds like you will both get something out of the weeks ahead

Nytol, any chance you could start a thread detailing your training over the next few years. Think it would be good to see how two people (Arnold & Franco:hail progress while both having different goals. James entering pre contest mode and you more off season.

Just a thought!


----------



## jjb1

yea big weight increases there supercell will you be holding back slightly incase of injury this close to the arnold or will you go heavy as ya can even dieting?


----------



## Nytol

jjb1 said:


> yea big weight increases there supercell will you be holding back slightly incase of injury this close to the arnold *or will you go heavy as ya can even dieting?*


He will go heavy 

His form is impeccable so there is no chance of injury.


----------



## supercell

Deca Devil said:


> Sounds like you will both get something out of the weeks ahead
> 
> Nytol, any chance you could start a thread detailing your training *over the* *next few years*. Think it would be good to see how two people (Arnold & Franco:hail progress while both having different goals. James entering pre contest mode and you more off season.
> 
> Just a thought!


That would be a long thread dude

J


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> yea big weight increases there supercell will you be holding back slightly incase of injury this close to the arnold or will you go heavy as ya can even dieting?


As Nytol siad, the plan this time is to try something a little different.

I try to keep good form with all my exercises, once the form goes the set is over.

In my prep for the British I really was just training for the pump with weights of around 60-70% of my max.

This time I want to train as heavy as possible with good strict form and with the carbs I will be eating this will be possible plus the addition of someone there to oversee and spot me.

Nytol is a seasoned lifter with a lot of experience in helping weight training athletes, he may not have directly trained with a competitive BBer before but his methods do work, in fact they are very similar to Paul B's.

If you saw the physique Nytol has built by training 2x a week for the last ?years, you would agree.

Since working with Paul I too have realised the importance of rest and recouperation in building muscular mass; by training for just 2 hours 30 mins a week I have made more gains in 8 weeks than I have in the previous 12 months. That in itself is a good enough reason to continue this through the dieting phase.

J


----------



## Delhi

I think Dorian had similar times when working out James. And look what it did with him.

Only thing is I believe you need to train to *complete *failure for this method (Less is more) to work?

Anyway I am sure you will analyse all the relevant 'X's over the coming months.


----------



## jjb1

some times dont you think its a shame to be so quick though i actually enjoy working out and being in the gym working my muscles, i find 1 hour 15 mins is productive for me anything pass this and im loosing focus and power

i do train 2 or 3 muscles a time though in that space but that totals 5 hours in the gym for me which is a double the difference to 2 h 30m

didnt arny spend like 5 or 6 hours a day in the gym 6 days a week he did ok too


----------



## maccer

James your threads keep getting better and better. Looking forward to seeing your progress unfold. So much good info here!!!


----------



## supercell

Delhi said:


> I think Dorian had similar times when working out James. And look what it did with him.
> 
> Only thing is I believe you need to train to *complete *failure for this method (Less is more) to work?
> 
> Anyway I am sure you will analyse all the relevant 'X's over the coming months.


Hi Del,

Yeah I agree and that is something we have been doing. Going to failure is not being able to complete a perfect rep IMO. A little help is all that is needed on the very last rep before the weight gets racked.

Form is everything to me. Once that goes the risk of injury using heavier weights increases dramatically. And at this point an injury would not be welcomed!!:lift:

J


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> some times dont you think its a shame to be so quick though i actually enjoy working out and being in the gym working my muscles, i find 1 hour 15 mins is productive for me anything pass this and im loosing focus and power
> 
> i do train 2 or 3 muscles a time though in that space but that totals 5 hours in the gym for me which is a double the difference to 2 h 30m
> 
> *didnt arny spend like 5 or 6 hours a day in the gym 6 days a week he did* *ok too*


.......And imagine how good he would have been if he knew what we know today.

I'm not denying volume works but if you look at gains V's time, the brief but intense regime is superior. It means more time out of the gym feeding the body and resting, 2 things that are absolutely essential if someone is to reach their genetic limit or potential.

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Thursday 20th December 2008

My weight this morning is 14st 3.5lbs (just under 91kgs)

The last few days has seen my weight drop by around 3-4lbs and the look of my physique is very different.

Yesterday saw my second session with Nytol and we hit shoulders and calves.

I had a good session and yet again suprised myself at what I lifted. I worked up to 110kgs on the seated barbell press and got 5-6 good reps out. Considering I have not performed this for months I was delighted with the weight and this is something to try to beat next week.

Nytol also showed me a slight variation on standing side laterals which hit the spot nicely. We finished on rear delts by using the pec fly machine, again this is an excellent machine that hits the spot perfectly.

Then onto calves and Nytol will be the first to admit that his have been neglected over the last few months/years!!! I cant wait to hear how they feel today, but I think crutches may have been mentioned yesterday!!

Today is a day off for me both in training and also in work (well nearly off). I finish this morning at 9am and then just have 1 client tonight at 8pm.

I recieved a xmas present from one of my clients last night. £100 voucher for John Lewis, so I think I might head there to see what delights I can purchase. It was a very generous gift and I think it might be spent on a nice espresso machine for my forthcoming diet!!!

So just a quick update today. Tomorrow I have a funeral to go to of my next door neighbour who I have known very well for 20 years. Its very sad but she is now at peace after 10 years of suffering, yet she never complained once, God bless her.

Then after I am off to see Wade and Caroline with my wife Nic and they are taking us out for a meal which I am really looking forward to tomorrow night...It is also the first of many meals over the next 5 days and will be my last blowout before I start the diet proper on Thursday, infact a week today!!!!

With only 10 weeks to go things are moving forward fast but I am happy with where I am at and the mini off season has served its purpose perfectly and put me in a very strong position to bring my best package to date at the Arnold in Feb.

J


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> Then onto calves and Nytol will be the first to admit that *his have been neglected over the last few months/years!!! *I cant wait to hear how they feel today, but I think crutches may have been mentioned yesterday!!


Indeed, 

I am sore but walking, (with a slight hobble  )


----------



## chrisj22

How may days is Nytol training with you? I know he usually does twice a week? Will this hit into your recovery powers, Nytol?

Sounds like a class training partner combination


----------



## Nytol

chrisj22 said:


> How may days is Nytol training with you? I know he usually does twice a week? *Will this hit into your recovery powers, Nytol?*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Sounds like a class training partner combination


We can only wait and see???

I'll be training the same 4 days as James.

The overall work load will not be much greater, but done over a 7 day rotation instead of my previous 9 days, and split 4 ways, as opposed to my previous 3.

TBH I feel good, and can't wait for the next session, it is amazing how much the mind can affect you.


----------



## jjb1

im sure the change will be good for your body and mind nytol


----------



## supercell

To have a training partner (and a serious one) is just what I needed TBH. I am sure we will both benefit hugely from the arrangement, not only in the next 10 weeks prior to the show but also in the 'off' season when the calories will be flowing and the weights will be on the increase....Hopefully!

J


----------



## Delhi

supercell said:


> To have a training partner (and a serious one) is just what I needed TBH. I am sure we will both benefit hugely from the arrangement, not only in the next 10 weeks prior to the show but also in the 'off' season when the calories will be flowing and the weights will be on the increase....Hopefully!
> 
> J


I think I mentioned this when we met James, I was SHOCKED to know you did not have a partner!

My immediate thought was "How the fcuk did he get so massive then!". If all goes well and you both compliment each otehr etc then just think of the progress you will make now.........................


----------



## supercell

Delhi said:


> I think I mentioned this when we met James, I was SHOCKED to know you did not have a partner!
> 
> My immediate thought was "How the fcuk did he get so massive then!". If all goes well and you both compliment each otehr etc then just think of the progress you will make now.........................


That is indeed the plan, to start making real tangable progress and good solid muscle gains.:lift:

J

ps Could you PM me your numbers again mate so I can call you. I deleted my inbox and as a result your numbers too. Cheers.

:gun:

pps Happy xmas to you and your family too. 

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Saturday 22nd December 2007

Weight this morning was 14st 4.5lbs.

Yesterday afternoon myself and Nic went up to Windsor to see Wade and Caroline.

After arriving at the gym EARLY and speaking to Wade en route, the useless cnut was still 20 mins late and ambled in at 4.20pm.

Anyway because I am chilled, I let it slide this one time (what am I talking about he's late every time!!)

Anyway we trained back and I did a few sets of triceps. The workout was good, heavy and productive. We started off with T bar rows then did some lat pulls, then some lever rows and finished with heavy narrow pulldowns. My back today is nice and sore and deep in the tissue so I know it was hit effectively.

After rushing back to his pad we then got ready and went out for a meal to a restaurant about 20 mins away. All I can say is it was fantastic and the food, service, company and atmosphere was all first class.

I had some ciabatta garlic bread to start with some fresh tuna fishcakes, then for the main I had a homemade burger with smokey bacon and cheese with chips and finished with some strawberries and pineapple. All washed down with apple juice and diet coke.:beer1:

We had a great evening and laughed so much my face ached!! 

After the long drive back we got in around 12.15am and after my final meal I turned in for the night at about 12.30am this morning.

The alarm went off at 6am and it was time to get up and see my first client of the day. I bypassed the cardio today and will do tomorrow instead. I always take sunday off cardio but decided the rest was needed today. Firstly because of little sleep, secondly because I had trained hard doing back and lastly because I was training legs at 9.30 today. Oh yeah and the fact I really couldn't be ****d!!

So after my client I wended my way to the gym and met Nytol and Sam there. Sam is doing the South Coast show so came down for a chat about his prep and what he will do come the 30th once his diet starts.

We started with Mammer Strength single leg ext which were great but I only did 3 sets as my right knee was hurting, so I swapped to standard double leg ones for the last set. We then hit hacks nice and heavy going up to 4 plates a side and then a drop set to 2 plates a side for 20 reps.

Next was the 'staggered stance' leg press (one leg high, one low) which Paul B showed me some time ago and I throw in once in a while just to really fcuk myself (and those training with me) up!!:crazy:

We then moved onto lying leg curls where 4 sets were completed in the 8-12 rep range and finished with straight leg deads. Starting at 2 plates each side I then pyramided up to 3.5 plates a side (160kgs) for 6-8 reps.:lift:

Nytol made these look easy and did 180kgs for 6 with ease. mg:

By this time my legs were shaking. The weight felt OK but the legs by now were spent. So it was time to call it a day and get those carbs and protein down my neck!!

This was Nytol's first heavier leg workout in a while so I will await with muffled laughter how his legs are tomorrow and when I see him monday!!! 

We bid farewell to Nytol and then myself and Sam headed into Maidstone for a bite to eat and a chat about his show and other irrelavant banter.

Tomorrow is a day of rest (apart from cardio A.M) and then monday I'll hit chest and bi's and am really looking forward to going heavy this week.

Tonight I am just going to chill and make myself a nice espresso with my nice new coffee machine

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

J


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> This was Nytol's first heavier leg workout in a while so I will await with muffled laughter how his legs are tomorrow and when I see him monday!!!


Never mind tomorrow, they are *sore* now, which I know is a really bad sign


----------



## supercell

LMAO!! :lol:


----------



## supercell

Today is Sunday 23rd December 2007

Weight this morning is 14st 5.5lbs

Quick update. Here is the plan starting on thursday 27th Dec 2007. Week 1 will start on Monday 31st Dec 2007. The end of Week 8 is around 4 days out from show which is on Friday 29th Feb.

*Diet*

350/350/60 on TD Calories = 3340 (spread over 7 meals)

300/300/100 on NTD Calories = 3300 (spread over 6 meals)

*Cardio*

Weeks 1-4 60 mins ED pre meal 1

Weeks 4-8 60 mins ED pre meal 1 + 30 mins PWO or late PM on NTD

*Weights*

Mon Chest/Bi's

Tues OFF

Weds Back/Calves

Thurs OFF

Fri Shoulders/Tri's

Sat Quads/Hams

Sun OFF

Mon REPEAT....

So that is it. Fairly simple but as always will be open to tweeking if necessary.

IMO I am now at a place condition wise where I could be ready in 6-7 weeks, which will put me where I need to be around 10 days out.

This pic was taken now at 14st 6lbs, 14lbs above my weight at the British. I am happy with where I am right now considering how much food I have been eating!!!

J


----------



## ah24

Bloody hell James.

This far out and already seperated quads and *clearly* visible abs..... not too shabby i suppose:rolleyes:

Are you taking a well deserved break after this or is it back to 'normal' life for a couple months then back to dieting down for the British? Well saying that, dieting does seem the norm for you at the moment!


----------



## supercell

ah24 said:


> Bloody hell James.
> 
> This far out and already seperated quads and *clearly* visible abs..... not too shabby i suppose:rolleyes:
> 
> Are you taking a well deserved break after this or is it back to 'normal' life for a couple months then back to dieting down for the British? Well saying that, dieting does seem the norm for you at the moment!


After the British this year I had already made the decision to play 2008 VERY differently.

I feel I have already made some gains in the last 8 weeks, so with around 5-6 months of 'off' season after the Arnold I know I can continue this trend.

I am certainly not through with growing yet and by the British next year I will have made the necessary improvements needed to win. Of course there are others thinking exactly the same way as me, which will make for an even better U90's class than this year.

There will also be more in the way of pressure for me next year as I will be seen by many as the person to beat and I dont think for one minute that its going to be easy but then again if it was easy, it wouldn't be BBing would it? 

J


----------



## jjb1

you look great in that pic and bigger,i dont know how you stay so lean on your diet? not that its bad at all it must be brilliant for you but i dont stay that lean on as many carbs and im heavier and taller than you ;-(

im guessing all your nose bleeds are sorted ect


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> you look great in that pic and bigger,i dont know how you stay so lean on your diet? not that its bad at all it must be brilliant for you but i dont stay that lean on as many carbs and im heavier and taller than you ;-(
> 
> im guessing all your nose bleeds are sorted ect


Seeing the consultant in around 2 weeks time and yes NO bleeds for about 4 weeks!!! 

J


----------



## supercell

Just wanted to say a big thankyou to everyone for your support over the last god knows how many months and here's to a successful 2008 for everybody, no matter what your goal or target and no matter how big or small.

Happy Christmas and a very happy and healthy New Year!!!

James Xxx


----------



## supercell

*Today is Thursday 27th December 2007.*

Weight this morning was 14st 4lbs or 91kgs.

*THIS IS WHERE IT ALL STARTS!!*

*Day 1* of the diet and 'real' prep started this morning at 6.25am with 60 mins of cardio using a combo of 40 mins on the x trainer and 20 mins on the tread.

Today is a training day and below is listed what I have eaten and will be eating plus all the supplements I am using and when they are taken.

*6.00am* ECA stack, 1.5g CEE, 10g L-Glutamine

*6.25am* CARDIO 60 mins

*8.00am* 80g oats, 60g total protein, 20g natural peanut butter, 50g banana. 1 total performance am pack

*9.00am* Protein Slam

*9.30am* TRAIN Shoulders/Triceps

*12.00pm* 55g impact whey isolate, 10g peptide bonded glutamine, 70g WMS, 1.5g CEE

*12.15pm* 1 Pro flapjack

*1.00pm* 200g chicken fillet, 70g brown basmati rice, mixed veg, 5g extra virgin olive oil. 1g vit C, 2g CLA, 400iu Vit E

*4.00pm* Same as 1pm meal, Total performance pm pack

*7.00pm* Same as 1pm meal

*10.00pm* 80g oats, 60g total protein, 20g natural peanut butter

*10.30pm* 10g L-Glutamine, 3x ZMA capsules

All supplements used are Myprotein except the Protein slam and Pro flapjack which are from the CNP range

Shoulders went well today and so did triceps. I felt strong in the gym again today and as always got a great pump.

The pics below were taken yesterday after cardio and before meal 1 (yes I did do cardio on xmas day and Boxing day!)

Pleased with where I am at just under 10 weeks to go. You will have to excuse the fact I am pearly white but I will be starting the MT11 in the next week or so.

I am vascular throughout my body already and the majority of the fat tissue is really only located at the tie ins including glutes/hams and lower back (kidney area).

I feel upbeat today in the knowledge the diet has at last started and I can re focus, re group and bring to Colombus an improved package from the British in Oct.  :lift:

J


----------



## Borris

holy ****


----------



## Delhi

I'm all excited for ya James...........sort of makes me wish i was back on the diet........NOT.

Seriously I learn alot from these blogs (All of em) and they inspire me soooooooooooo much. just remember that when you are wondering if you should post or not.

Best of luck


----------



## jjb1

what sort of percentage body fat will you loose?

what are you now....

what will you be....


----------



## supercell

Delhi said:


> I'm all excited for ya James...........sort of makes me wish i was back on the diet........NOT.
> 
> Seriously I learn alot from these blogs (All of em) and they inspire me soooooooooooo much. just remember that when you are wondering if you should post or not.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks Del,

Nose to the grind now my friend, with the odd little treat every now and then

J


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> what sort of percentage body fat will you loose?
> 
> what are you now....
> 
> what will you be....


I have absolutely no idea I'm afraid.

All I am interested in is 'the look' and if thats at 10% or 5% it matters not.

My guestimate would be somewhere around 10% at the mo but TBH my BF never gets silly low.

The more mass you carry the higher the % of BF will naturally be due to higher intra cellular levels.

A small natural BBer may have to get his down to 4-6% to look really impressive whereas I could look equally impressive at 6-8%. Also the deeper and thicker the muscle tissue is the more prominant it is too so a higher % will look just as impressive. Losing too much BF can also be detrimental to a physique and put it in a very fragile place. There is a very thin line between conditioned and full and shredded and flat.

To me the look is far more important than the numbers.

J


----------



## Nine Pack

This is a great position for you at the beginning of a diet as you are already in better condition than I have seen people compete in & there's still 8 weeks to go. Following our chat today I have no worries whatsoever about you getting in condition in time. Clearly you are not one to shy away from the cardio so when the time comes, we'll just crank it up a notch with a short afternoon session & keep the cals alomst constant. Like I said earlier, I'd be loathed to see you dip below 3000 cals as I think the amount of tissue you are carrying now will need that much to stay full & spare any tissue loss.

We can use the last 2 weeks to make sure we have you come in to the show as full as possible. I think a less agressive dry out as before is key also, but we'll jump off that bridge when we come to it. See you soon my friend.


----------



## gunit

Good luck wit 2008 James,im sure u can hang wit them hanks!!!lookin awesome my friend,u no what u got to do so jus bring it to all of them!!!!

Good luck

Gary Farr


----------



## supercell

*Today is Friday 28th December 2007*

Weight this morning was 14st 5.5lbs

*DAY 2*

Today started off with 60 mins of cardio. Felt good doing it today (better than yesterday anyway).

My delts and tri's are sore today and I must admit that this is the first time in months that my shoulders are sore, and a real deep soreness too.

The press behind neck (well to top of head) really worked them so much harder than to the front. The shoulders were being used to a far greater extent in stabilisation and balance as the seating position is almost upright.

Today is a *non training day* and my diet was/is as follows:-

*6.00am* ECA stack, 200mcgs t3, 1.5g CEE, 10g glutamine.

*6.30am* CARDIO 60 mins

*8.00am* 80g oats, small banana, 30g peanut butter, 60g total protein, am vit/min pack

*11.00am* 3 slices of wholemeal toast, 8 eggs (2 yolks), 2x CLA

*1.30pm* 35g basmati rice, 175g boiled new pots, 200g chicken, selction of veg, 15g olive oil, ECA stack.

*4.30pm* Same as 1.30pm meal, 2x CLA

*7.00pm* Same as 1.30pm meal, pm vit/min pack

*10.00pm* 80g oats, 60g total protein, 40g peanut butter, 2x CLA

*10.30pm* 10g glutamine, 1.5g CEE, 3x ZMA caps.

That is basically what every non training day will be like food and supplement wise.

Tomorrow is leg day so something to really look forward to and time to introduce Nytol to the wonderful world of walking lunges:eek:

J


----------



## genesis

Are you putting pics up as you get closer to the comp?


----------



## supercell

Look back at page 16 I posted a few there of me taken on wednesday 26/12, the day before my diet started.

J


----------



## martzee

hi mate hope you had a good christmas! looking superb in your latest pics,your quads look amazing looks like you are well on the way to giving the yanks a big surprise!!


----------



## supercell

martzee said:


> hi mate hope you had a good christmas! looking superb in your latest pics,your quads look amazing looks like you are well on the way to giving the yanks a big surprise!!


Thanks Martin,

Hope you both had a good one too. I had a lovely christmas spent with family and friends, all just seems to go so quickly tho!!

Back to earth with a bump now as the comp draws ever closer!!

Stay in touch mate

J


----------



## supercell

*Today is Saturday 29th December 2007*

*Day 3*

Weight this morning was 14st 5lbs

The alarm went off at 6am for Nic to go to work and I really thought very hard about not doing cardio this morning as it was leg day!

Unfortunately (or fortunately) I decided to do cardio anyway.:crazy:

I felt fine doing it (very hungry) but then felt sick afterwards and did battle a little to eat breakfast. Anyway after a shower I felt a little better and headed off to meet Nytol for legs.

I felt a little weird training, not my normal buzzing self. I felt a little heady and strange. Anyway we got on with training and started with some leg extensions to get some blood in there. My legs felt very pumped after 3-4 sets.

We then moved onto the staggered leg press and I worked up to 5 plates a side for 24 reps. The burn on this exercise is severe and the pump is ridiculous.

Anyway after 4 sets of that it was outside to the carpark for 3 sets of walking lunges with 19kgs dbells. The first set was done with 24 steps and the second and 3rd with 30 steps. The pump was painful and my legs soon started to cramp.

After a very short rest it was onto hams and 5 sets of lying leg curls were performed. Half way through both quads cramped up and the set came to a sudden end. After much stretching I carried on and completed the set.

The last exercise was straight leg deads and 4 sets were done here starting with 2 plates each side and working up to 3.5 plates a side plus a 1.25kg each side, just so I got more weight than last week. 

All sets of SLDL were done with 6 reps with a full stretch and flat back with a bend at the knee. I find doing this really forces all the stress onto the hams.

By the end my legs were like jelly and even after 5 mins my hams were starting to cramp too.

I think I may have been slightly dehydrated which left me feeling a little sick as last night I visited the toilet a lot more than previous nights.

I feel absolutely fine now and my appetite has returned (not that it ever really went away) plus the heady feeling has gone too, which is good news.

Tomorrow is a rest day and then its back with chest and bi's on monday.

I said to Nytol today that I can already see changes in my physique and being as lean as I am these are more noticeable than if I was carrying a lot more fat as I normally do going into a pre contest diet.

I am meeting my family tomorrow for a long walk and a pub lunch (dont worry provisions have already been made). My cheat next week will be NY eve as my brother is cooking as all a 3 course meal and while they all get p1ssed:beer1:, I'll be supping my diet coke but on the plus side NY day I'll be the only one feeling great!:lift:

J


----------



## Marsbar

James

What do you mean by staggered leg press?

Cheers

Ian

P.S. Would it be okay if I pm'd you to get your opinion on something?


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Marsbar said:


> James
> 
> What do you mean by staggered leg press?


Pure evil lol..

But i'll let J explain

S


----------



## supercell

Marsbar said:


> James
> 
> What do you mean by staggered leg press?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian
> 
> P.S. Would it be okay if I pm'd you to get your opinion on something?


Hi there,

Staggered leg press is a really good alternative to regular leg press which I seem to get very little out of TBH.

Paul B showed me this one earlier in the year.

When placing your feet on the plate one leg (foot) goes at the normal position and the other goes low on the plate (ball of foot) about 4-6 inches from the bottom. What is in effect happening is that when you perform the exercise most of the force is thru the normal positioned foot whilst the other is there as a stabiliser. It also means that the lower leg (and quad) is kept flexed right thru the movement so never has a chance to straighten.

You perform 12-15 reps like this then without resting swap feet positions and repeat for the same number of reps. The following set you start with the positioning you finished with on the last set.

The burn in the quads is something else and the pump is fierce. Dont be fooled by the first set of 15 because once you change legs all hell breaks loose. Also dont try to go too heavy. I manage about 24 reps with about 5x20kgs a side before I want to cry.

You should use a full range of motion making sure the reps are controlled and continuous. The higher leg should be flexed at 90 degrees in the bottom of the movement before pushing and extending until the knee joint is just off straight (soft knee).

Try it, Nytol did and I wont tell you what came out of his mouth when he finished the set!! mg:

J

ps Pm me if you wish, no problem.


----------



## Marsbar

Interesting. Does it not place a lot of stress on the knee of the lower leg as you are pushing through the ball of your foot? I sometimes do single leg leg press and find these to be very effective.


----------



## genesis

supercell said:


> Look back at page 16 I posted a few there of me taken on wednesday 26/12, the day before my diet started.
> 
> J


oh yeh didnt spot that! as said before looking great mate


----------



## ah24

Marsbar said:


> Interesting. *Does it not place a lot of stress on the knee of the lower leg as you are pushing through the ball of your foot*? I sometimes do single leg leg press and find these to be very effective.


I don't think your pushing as much as with a normal leg press....tha lower leg is purely there to help stabilize.


----------



## Nytol

ah24 said:


> I don't think your pushing as much as with a normal leg press....tha lower leg is purely there to help stabilize.


Thats right, but it still get hit, maybe a 75/25 split in favor of the upper leg.

And yes, it f*cking hurts mg:


----------



## anabolic lion

so did u puke then ???


----------



## Nytol

anabolic lion said:


> so did u puke then ???


No.

It is just the most intense pain and burn ever, you could do with something to bite down on during the set.


----------



## supercell

ah24 said:


> I don't think your pushing as much as with a normal leg press....tha lower leg is purely there to help stabilize.


Spot on mate

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Sounds like I missed out on good leg session !

Must say after J got me doing lunges and staggered press both have became mainstay in my leg sessions

S


----------



## Nine Pack

Nytol said:


> No.
> 
> It is just the most intense pain and burn ever, you could do with something to bite down on during the set.


I love showing this one to people & seeing them think it's easy after the first half of the set. 3 reps after the legs swap positions the face starts to grimace & then the fun just never starts. 

I must give credit to Big Vern from the CNP board who posted this movement up a long time ago. He had some very odd ideas but this particular one is a real gem. It's a great way to reduce the risk of injury if you've gotten to the point where the leg press is full & you simply can not load it anymore. Safety becomes an issue at this point so it's always wise to take a step back & find a more challenging way of doing it (or choose another exercise altogether) so you can use less weight & train safely.


----------



## Nytol

Nine Pack said:


> I love showing this one to people & seeing them think it's easy after the first half of the set. 3 reps after the legs swap positions the face starts to grimace & then the fun just never starts.
> 
> I must give credit to Big Vern from the CNP board who posted this movement up a long time ago. He had some very odd ideas but this particular one is a real gem. It's a great way to reduce the risk of injury if you've gotten to the point where the leg press is full & you simply can not load it anymore. Safety becomes an issue at this point so it's always wise to take a step back & find a more challenging way of doing it (or choose another exercise altogether) so you can use less weight & train safely.


It is a killer (in a good way), and looks far easier than it is, one that truly has to be tried to be appreciated, 

Very good movement, and not only for safety, but I get nothing out of normal leg press, except sore knees, this one nails it just where it should.


----------



## Guest

I am loving this thread:bounce:

Nytol i want to see you pose next to James in the near future:lift:


----------



## weseastham

I'm writing down that staggered leg press. I will give it a crack tomorrow. I'll take my sick bucket with me

This thread is amazing. I had a good conversation with a friend last night about the British. You were very unlucky. Hopefully we won't be saying the same about the arnold.


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> I am loving this thread:bounce:
> 
> Nytol i want to see you pose next to James in the near future:lift:


I don't think we'll be seeing that anytime soon,


----------



## Nine Pack

weseastham said:


> I'm writing down that staggered leg press. I will give it a crack tomorrow. I'll take my sick bucket with me
> 
> This thread is amazing. I had a good conversation with a friend last night about the British. You were very unlucky. Hopefully we won't be saying the same about the arnold.


Wes,

I wouldn't really say James was unlucky. It was a titanic battle & the nod went to Flex as he has probably the best overall physique I have seen in years. James was in ferocious condition & was at his lifetime best so he was happy with that. Of course everyone likes to win, but if you get beat while at your best, it's easier to rationalise afterwards as you don't sit there thinking to yourself ''if only I'd done this/that''. We can only control how good we look on the day so if someone comes in looking better, short of making them down a bag of salt & 8 litres of water (and this is generally frowned upon  ) there's nothing we can do about it. I had the pleasure of standing on stage in 2006 with Flex after realising I could'nt make 80 kilos. I found some pics of it on my video camera & Flex has put on quite a bit since then. I'll wait till I'm a heavyweight till I compete again, what with James, Shaun, Tom & the rest battling for the light heavy crown, I've got no chance!

Glad the training is going well James, I'll speak to you in a week or so. Chatting with John last night he reckons 8 weeks is easily more than enough time to get you ready given your starting condition.


----------



## weseastham

Nine Pack said:


> Wes,
> 
> I wouldn't really say James was unlucky. It was a titanic battle & the nod went to Flex as he has probably the best overall physique I have seen in years


Oh for sure. Flex was in fantastic shape, in our opinions though, we thought James had that more proportioned physique. And those arms and delts knock me sick. Then again, flex's legs are off the scale. We just thought it was very very close. I was talking with Jibbs. He's looking well, and is seeing my sister in law which is GREAT news for me for many reasons, the main one being I'm not the only one who gets moaned at for not drinking at family parties now.



Nine Pack said:


> I'll wait till I'm a heavyweight till I compete again, what with James, Shaun, Tom & the rest battling for the light heavy crown, I've got no chance!.


I've not had the pleasure of seeing you compete. Get piling the weight on so we can see you in the heavies. You'll be seeing me training for the skinnies come end of Jan/early Feb. Come on the skinny lads.

Back on topic - Will this be shown on the net live?

James, why don't you take bodybuilding to the next level and wear something like this on stage 

Be a pioneer.


----------



## Nytol

PMSL :lol:


----------



## supercell

weseastham said:


> Oh for sure. Flex was in fantastic shape, in our opinions though, we thought James had that more proportioned physique. And those arms and delts knock me sick. Then again, flex's legs are off the scale. We just thought it was very very close. I was talking with Jibbs. He's looking well, and is seeing my sister in law which is GREAT news for me for many reasons, the main one being I'm not the only one who gets moaned at for not drinking at family parties now.
> 
> I've not had the pleasure of seeing you compete. Get piling the weight on so we can see you in the heavies. You'll be seeing me training for the skinnies come end of Jan/early Feb. Come on the skinny lads.
> 
> Back on topic - Will this be shown on the net live?
> 
> James, why don't you take bodybuilding to the next level and wear something like this on stage
> 
> Be a pioneer.


I just couldn't compete with the legend that is Borat. Funnily enough we were talking about that movie last night, I think I actually wet myself I laughed so much. 

J


----------



## supercell

*Today is Tuesday 1st January 2008....HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*

*DAY 6*

Weight this morning was 14st 5lbs

Haven't updated for a few days as its been a bit hectic.

Been feeling under the weather over the last 3/4 days but feeling much better this morning. I had to bow out of training yesterday as I was really achey all over and was bunged up. Anyway no harm done as we are training this morning instead.

Yesterday was a little traumatic. I switched my phone on to a message left by my wife saying she had been taken to hospital as she was very dizzy, pale and sick after a nasty bang on the head she took on Boxing day last week. She had been complaining of a headache for the last few days and her head was very tender but took little notice of it.

Anyway the upshot of it is that she has been told to rest completely for 48 hours and keep an eye on things. She was running a temp as well but the doc thinks its a combination of a bad cold and the knock. She also has concussion to add insult to injury. The downside is that I now have to do the housework so I am hoping she feels better very soon!!! LOL.

We went out to my parents house last night to have a meal with my brother and some of his friends. He had prepared 5 courses to wade through and I managed 4 but decided to pass on the pud (I had some raspberries instead) This was my cheat this week and although there were a lot of course, none were too big and all were fairly healthy.

To start we had tomato and mozzerella salad with olive oil and fresh home made pesto, then we had mushroom risotto, followed by beef and rocket salad, followed by tiramasu (sp) and then cheese and biscuits. They also had a chocolate fountain for later but we left before than at about 12.45am.

It was a lovely evening and altho neither of us were feeling great, it was nice to have some good food and good conversation.

Today I didn't get up until 7.45am!!!! Then I went to do my cardio at the gym. Breakfast was a bit late this morning at 10am. I'll be training with Nytol at 11.30 and then the rest of the day will just be spent with Nic relaxing and probably watching my new Ricky Gervais dvd and various others.

Anyway best get on and I hope veryone had a great night and is feeling OK after last night's excesses!

J


----------



## LOCUST

Howdy james, i love this journal, well done mate keep up the good work!

1 question for you, a bit of a cookery one.

How do you prepare your chicken for the day ?

I presume you prepair in the morning or night before or something, i have been using the pre cooked and frozen stuff its ok for a couple of meals but its starting to taste very wrong, and i find cooking breasts the night before just turns them to rubber when you eat.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## supercell

LOCUST said:


> Howdy james, i love this journal, well done mate keep up the good work!
> 
> 1 question for you, a bit of a cookery one.
> 
> How do you prepare your chicken for the day ?
> 
> I presume you prepair in the morning or night before or something, i have been using the pre cooked and frozen stuff its ok for a couple of meals but its starting to taste very wrong, and i find cooking breasts the night before just turns them to rubber when you eat.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick,

Ok, firstly I know its a little more expensive but buy the fresh chicken fillets. Most people are concerned with the quality of their gear but pay little attention to the food they eat.

Frozen chicken breasts have all kinds of undesirables in them from added water, sodium, preservatives etc and thats one of the reasons they taste sh1te.

Pre cooked chicken is much the same.

I cook all my chicken fresh in the morning with some Schwarz sizzle and grill in the 'foreman'. Remember too that chicken doesn't need ages cooking. Check after 3-5 mins and cut into the breast, if its pink it needs a little longer, if its white its ready; always however cut into the thickest part!!

Overcooked chicken is unpleasant whereas 'just cooked enough chicken' is succulent and goes down a treat. I must have eaten close on a ton of chicken since I started training and I never tire of it. Spice it up by using herbs and spices whilst cooking, I use these right up until the day of the show, bland chicken is boring and uninspiring!

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Wednesday 2nd January 2008

*DAY 7*

Weight this morning was 14st 4lbs

I awoke this morning feeling much better and was up at 5.15am. 60 mins cardio felt really easy this morning. It's only when you are feeling better you realise how much a virus can affect training and well being.

My chest was suitably battered today after yesterdays efforts in the gym.

Today was back day and we had a great session. It was fast, yet intense and as we both missed training back last week (nytol hadn't trained it for 3 weeks), we really felt the full effect of each contraction.

We started with bent over rows done with the EZ bar. This variation puts far less stress on the wrists and puts the hands in a very natural position. Nytol used an overhand grip but I used an underhand grip Dorian style as I haven't done this for months. We worked up to 3x20kgs a side for 10 reps (so around 130kgs) after doing 4 sets here we moved onto chins.

Again this is an exercise I haven't done for a while. We did 2-3 sets of this and after the B.O.Rows it really did hit the spot.

It was then onto the plate loaded one arm lever row machine. Again 3 sets were performed, 2 with single arms then one lighter set with both together. We worked up to 3x 20kgs each side.

The last exercise was dbell pullovers with fairly straight arms to really isolate the lats and teres/rhomboid areas. We did 3 sets here and worked up to a 50kg dbell for 10 reps.

After this we were both spent and the pump was silly. The workout only lasted about 50 mins but both of us felt it was very productive and I can only imagine the pain we will both be in come tomorrow.

I am pleased with how the diet is going and now that the festivities are over I can give it 100%. I now have exactly 8 weeks to go and so far the plan is working well, with a lot more size being retained.

Tomorrow is a day off then its back to the gym for shoulders and tri's on friday and seeing how my back is already tightening up I think its a damn good thing there are no weights tomorrow.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

J

Hows the better half mate, hope shes feeling better ??

Know you've been a busy man but did you not get my mail the other day ?

Had a good leg session this morning got Luke on both stag press and lunges ! Haven't spoke to him since but boy am i suffering lol..

S


----------



## supercell

Sorry mate seemed to have filed it without responding...Must be the diet!!

You now have email

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> Sorry mate seemed to have filed it without responding...Must be the diet!!
> 
> You now have email
> 
> J


No worries mate

Fired one back also

S


----------



## Delhi

Got to agree with the foreman for chicken.

if you time it just right the chicken tastes succulent and is easy to eat. Nothing worse than bone dry chicken.........yuck!


----------



## Galtonator

Supercell do you buy your fresh chicken from the supermarket or buy in bulk?


----------



## leveret

I always find foreman makes it dry, much prefer to oven it, takes longer but its the best chicken ive had.

These threads are great, people generally hear the term bodybuilder and jump to conclusions without realising the effort and dedication that goes into it. I've got a few of my mates to read this thread so they can see what it takes to be one of the best.


----------



## supercell

Galtonator said:


> Supercell do you buy your fresh chicken from the supermarket or buy in bulk?


Supermarket mate. ASDA do 625g for around £3.50, so I generally do a pack a day.

I have chicken for 3 meals and just over 200g for each one, so no need to weigh as each normally has 3 fillets in it.

J


----------



## supercell

Liam said:


> I always find foreman makes it dry, much prefer to oven it, takes longer but its the best chicken ive had.
> 
> These threads are great, people generally hear the term bodybuilder and jump to conclusions without realising the effort and dedication that goes into it. I've got a few of my mates to read this thread so they can see what it takes to be one of the best.


Hi Liam,

Tell them to join up and post, I'll be more than happy to answer any questions they may have.

J


----------



## punkfloyd

Hi James

I'm kinda new around here - in fact after almost a five year hiatus from any sort of training i didn't even know who Mr Olympia was - that out of the loop eh?

Anyway to cut a long story short i started moseying around the net looking for what was going on in the world of my former pastime - and found your threads.....

What can i not say? I was, am, and remain, completely blown away!

I started on your thread from the British and spent the last 12 or so days reading it in it's entirety - i swear i got hooked on it like i do with a good book - i got so engrossed in the journey unfolding my eyeballs were getting a tan from staring at my monitor. 

I know you've had words of thanks and encouragement regarding this before but i really do want to get my 2 cents of praise out there too - i feel like i owe you one...

1) For taking the time and effort to post up on a daily basis the exacting details of your regime - this must take up a hell of a lot of your personal time which you are freely sharing with everybody reading.

2) For imparting your many years of training and nutrition knowledge so that we can all learn something from you, and providing us with a permanent reference a la your posts.

3) For your honestly and willingness to discuss all aspects of what you do in your preparations. I NEVER, ever would have believed that someone of your level would ever be as open about what assistance they use - that aspect alone is truly commendable in the fact that you are a positive influence to those that believe all the top guys use silly amounts.

4) For setting an example as a true sportsman - it shines through like a beacon that you love what you do and it's also very clear that you have professionalism to match - ya just can't manufacture that sorta thing!

I know you have a lot of support from quite a few of the other guys on here - and from what i can determine from your personality through your writing you probably wouldn't accept gratitude without acknowledging those individuals too - so consider this me doing it for you - thanks guys for helping James!! Ive enjoyed reading your postings just as much as the journey has progressed . :nod:

So to summarise, thank you for continuing to chart your progress through your Arnold thread - as you can see from my posting i've read this far

and now look forward to your updates and progress as it all comes together.

I wish you every success dude - i'll be on the edge of my seat!

Stuart


----------



## supercell

Hi Stuart,

WOW, what a first post!!

Firstly a massive thankyou for your kind words; to know that guys get something from these threads make them all worth while.

I sometimes think I am the only one reading my threads but I know that many read and 'lurk' without ever posting, preferring to view at a distance and thats cool.

Secondly welcome to this site and my thread, its great having you here and if you have any questions feel free to ask.

kind regards

J


----------



## supercell

*Today is Friday 4th January 2008*

*DAY 9*

Weight this morning was 14st 4.5lbs

I have now received my supplements from M.P for my diet with some interesting additions to the mix for my show prep.

These have now been introduced as of yesterday and will be the finishing touches to my diet and supplementation over the next 8 weeks.

Today was shoulders and triceps and the session was very productive.

We hit side laterals first this week, done again with palms facing back and leading with the little finger. We did 4 sets (3 warm ups and then 1 work set which was a drop set)

We then went onto shoulder press with Dbells and did 4 sets here working up to 55kgs for the last set.

The last exercise was rear delts on the pec machine and again we did 4 sets (2 warm ups and 2 work sets)

Triceps was started with tricep pushdowns where we did 4 sets (3 warm ups and 1 work set). Finally we did overhead tricep ext with the EZ bar doing again 4 sets working up to 70kgs for the final set.

It was a great workout and we finished both bodyparts within 60 mins. The pump was fierce and the weights lifted were very respectable.

One thing I commented on (and also Steve, the owner) was how much bigger Nytol was looking. He looked really full, wider across the shoulders and thicker front to back. I asked his weight and I think he's put on around 8lbs in the last 3 weeks of training together which is fantastic.

He is certainly benefiting from the more frequent training sessions and the slightly higher volume. And I am benefiting from slightly less volume and heavier lower reps (6-12 instead of 10-15) so its a win win situation for both of us.

Nytol is a big tall guy who is 6'1" with a 32-33" waist and weighing just shy of 18st he looks fantastic and his conditioning isn't too shabby either with visible abs.

So I think I can safely say that the training is working for both of us and that was the intention when we started training together 3 weeks ago.

Another thing I have noticed is how my appetite seems to have increased over the last few days. This I see as a good thing as it means things are going in the right direction and visibly things are changing from this time last week. My strength is also improving week on week and although this never really mattered to me, it does now and as Nytol said today, the competitiveness is good and is what pushes us on to improve week on week.

Having never felt like this before when I train, its really refreshing and has given me a whole new purpose in the gym and now instead of training filling me with apathy it now feels me with anticipation and a real need to improve each time.

So all is positive and good in my little world at the moment.

James


----------



## Fivos

James all looks good and algthough i havent been posting much i am reading your prep on a daily basis..

One thing i will say about James is everything he does is for a reason not juist beacuse everyone else is doing it..also dieting cardio training etc will get you shredded (as James says the rest is the icing/cherry on top) as ive proved..i may not be the biggest by ive got proper shredded naturally..what im trying to say is just dont do as others do research and make sure you know what you are doing and make sure you have the basics sorted out (as no amount of "bits" will make you look like James!)

Im still hoping t come over to the Arnold James so maybe try and link up before then..

Keep it going James you are a credited to British Bodybuilding!

Fivos


----------



## jjb1

i notice your weight is dropping very slowly and almost perfectly controlled, you just seem to get everything spot on all the time! (hope thats not a kiss of death) but you do.

i cant wait to see the arnold pics now and i know your as good as any other country has to offer...... i wonder if your oponents are reading yer thread too ????


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> i notice your weight is dropping very slowly and almost perfectly controlled, you just seem to get everything spot on all the time! (hope thats not a kiss of death) but you do.
> 
> i cant wait to see the arnold pics now and i know your as good as any other country has to offer...... i wonder if your oponents are reading yer thread too ????


There is method in my madness you know!! 

I will be posting some pics tomorrow hopefully, so we can see if I am heading in the right direction after 1.5 weeks on the diet.:lift:

J


----------



## supercell

These pics were taken this morning on Sunday 6th Jan 2008, at about 8am after morning cardio.

I am 91kgs in these photos and just under 8 weeks out from the Arnold Classic. Sorry the photos are a little dark and I am a little white!!


----------



## Robbie

Just curious, but how tall are you J?

Looking awesome btw!!


----------



## supercell

I'm 5'4" on a very good day.

J


----------



## clarkey

James awsome pics, can definetly see an improvement in your back width from you last pics and also looking much harder already. Can wait to see the finished article in 8 weeks, you look like you could step on stage tomorrow already.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Looking great in the photo's mate, and if possible you look even bigger in the flesh! You looked huge on Saturday morning at the ministry doing legs mate!

Just curious James when over in the US will your last few days of prep change alot from your last few days before a comp over her in the UK? For instance the flight, how will you get around eating on the plane with the limits to carrying food aboard? Also you ancillaries an aas? Was just curious?


----------



## Littleluke

Hello James,

You have made some tremendous improvements. I love reading your thread and look forward to updated pictures because I known you always produce vast improvements in your physique. Your chest has really come on and I agree completely with how much your back has developed!

Amazing mate.


----------



## supercell

clarkey said:


> James awsome pics, can definetly see an improvement in your back width from you last pics and also looking much harder already. Can wait to see the finished article in 8 weeks, you look like you could step on stage tomorrow already.


Thanks Clarkey. Dont know about stepping on stage yet, give me another 6 weeks then I'll be almost there!!!!

J


----------



## supercell

Hi BT,

Thanks.

My legs are killing me today, actually suprised to see any cuts in them today!!!

TBH I am not sure what is going on. I haven't a clue when we are flying out but my guess is the day before or perhaps 2 days before.

I know the hotel is booked and they will be sorting out tickets to the show and such like.

There is no limit on the food you can take on board or fluids (if bought beyond customs) so that is not an issue.

As for carbing up I haven't a clue what will happen. I am not stressing about it tho, no point really. All I know is we are staying in the athlete's hotel so food and meals will be able to be made to order as the pro's and amateurs a like will all have certain requirements. I will take some things over food wise like oats, protein powder, peanut butter, rice cakes, jam etc so I have enough to get by until I find a supermarket.

What we forget is the US is much more geared up for BBing than the UK so everything you can think of will be there.

Sarah Bridges has very kindly put me in touch with the Jan Tana booth and they are doing my tan for me and backstage there is a fully equipped gym for pumping up, so no searching for a pair of ropey old dumbells like backstage here!!!

J


----------



## Fivos

James will be great to link up..

From looking at your photos what immediately stands out is that your physique is showing a more "refind" look. Also you really are showing a great "X" shape, a tighter waist and more hamstring hang. Your training and eating is obviously paying divedends..

Well done James and keep the great work ethic up.

Fivos


----------



## BRIS

Great pics James, you look in fantastic shape.

May I ask how/when you got into BBing?


----------



## myprotein

BRIS said:


> Great pics James, you look in fantastic shape.
> 
> May I ask how/when you got into BBing?


Great pic's James... 

Bris take a read of James Llewellin's Biography this should a few questions for you.

Thanks


----------



## punkfloyd

^^^ Great link ^^^

Thanks MP. That shot standing relaxed in the vest top is quite scary. Can a man be too big?.

Looking good in the current shots James - i'm looking forward to the coming weeks to see the transformation as you dial it in.

Onwards and upwards!

Stuart


----------



## BRIS

Thats for the link!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> My legs are killing me today, actually suprised to see any cuts in them today


Lol, i was thinking that mate when looking at those pics, and that fact you had just done a cardio session to!

Just being in the gym at the same time as you mate, makes me try that little bit harder and squeeze out that extra rep!


----------



## supercell

Littleluke said:


> Hello James,
> 
> You have made some tremendous improvements. I love reading your thread and look forward to updated pictures because I known you always produce vast improvements in your physique. Your chest has really come on and I agree completely with how much your back has developed!
> 
> Amazing mate.


Thanks Luke.

So question for you. When are you going to become BIG Luke? The way you are going not too long by the looks of it!!:lift:

Pleased so far but still a way to go before being completely happy....try about 5 years from now!! 

J


----------



## supercell

Thankyou to everyone, it really makes the whole process that much easier knowing I have the support of others here.

Dieting is a lonely process esp this time of year but I know that it wont be long before people like Little Luke, Pitbull etc are in the same boat and looking forward to competing in the spring.

*Today is Sunday 6th January 2008*

*DAY 11*

Weigh this morning....Dont actually know as legs were too sore to step up the inch to the platform.

You may have guessed that yesterday was leg day.

You may also have guessed that my legs are now hurting.

What you wont have guessed is that they are more painfull from doing less, just one main exercise in fact for quads.

After warm ups on leg ext we then went onto the hack squat. This time however I used a slightly different foot position and also paused at the bottom (right to the stoppers) before exploding up (well kind of exploding).

I think we did around 5 sets in total and worked up to 3.5 plates a side. Pausing at the bottom, however, really did make the exercise hard and I mean 'seeing stars hard!'

On the last set I did 20 reps with 45kgs a side pausing again at the bottom on the last 5.

After this I was spent so we went straight onto hams.

We started with SLDL and pyramided up to 170kgs for 6 reps. Nytol was showing off and did 220kgs for 6. He is strong at this exercise and each rep was perfect with a straight back and slight knee bend.

We both improved on the weight we did last week so we were both happy.

Next we did single lying leg curls and did 3 sets. The last exercise was seated leg curls and we again did 3 sets.

My hams were screaming by the end but felt really pumped and today they are proper sore.

Next week we are going to start with hams and do quads after, for a change.

Today I did some cardio this morning and then took my progress pics, then most of the day was spent helping a friend out for his kids 4th Bday party. The party went well and we have just got in from it.

Tomorrow we are training chest and biceps and then the rest of the day will be spent working in one shape or form.

I have been feeling really good for the past 3-4 days since I shook off this virus I had over the new year period. Cardio has felt easy and training has been looked forward to and well executed.

One thing I have noticed over the last day or so is how much more frequently I have been peeing both during the day and the night and my fluid intake has been very similar. I have done nothing different or taken anything different apart from a few new supplements from M.P

I have now introduced some N.O capsules instead of the carb pre workout drink (Pulse) and also put in some ALCAR caps as well (acetyl-l-carnitine), but I wouldn't have thought these would have caused any water loss.

My appetite has been huge over the last week but I am eating frequently enough for it not to be a major issue; I always knew upping the cardio would make a difference even though it is only an extra 15 mins daily.

So another week comes to a close and it wont be long before I compete and I for one cant wait to get up there and enjoy every second of it whatever the outcome may be.

J.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

J

Sounds like i missed out on a good leg session, which after reading your post not sure if thats a good or bad thing lol..

One point i wanted to bring up with you what effect if any have you noticed doing cardio 1-2 hours pre leg training ??

PB


----------



## clarkey

James as I mentioned earlier your back (especially) and your hamstrings have improved alot since your last pics, what do you think is the main reason for this. Do you think its your new training regeime or do you think it is since you started the Gh/slin protocol..or both?


----------



## jjb1

hams do have a much deeper sweep from the side

good work


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> Weigh this morning....Dont actually know as legs were too sore to step up the inch to the platform.


PMSL :lol:

I'm gonna film it next time, as those tear drops were ready to pop on those dead stop reps, excellent work.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great pics james, its still hard to work out in my head that your 91kg = 8kg lighter than me and light years bigger lol :crazy: 

If i can recall interviews (from Flex editions long past) with ernie taylor and yates that they tried to fly over as early as possible as the long flights wrecked their conditioning in terms of water retention?

any truth?


----------



## Nytol

Incredible Bulk said:


> great pics james, its still hard to work out in my head that your 91kg = 8kg lighter than me and light years bigger lol :crazy:
> 
> * If i can recall interviews (from Flex editions long past) with ernie taylor and yates that they tried to fly over as early as possible as the long flights wrecked their conditioning in terms of water retention?*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> any truth?*


I cant comment on the water issue, as I've never been in that kind of shape, but flying to the US certainly effects your mind and body, I personally would want to be there a good 3 days before doing anything where I had to be on top form.


----------



## supercell

pitbull said:


> J
> 
> Sounds like i missed out on a good leg session, which after reading your post not sure if thats a good or bad thing lol..
> 
> One point i wanted to bring up with you what effect if any have you noticed doing cardio 1-2 hours pre leg training ??
> 
> PB


Hi PB,

I have actually just dropped the AM cardio before legs in the last week and it did make a fairly large impact on how I felt during the workout.

I have now decided that this will be kept like this right up to the show and it also stops me from having a higher carb day on saturday now as the calories I save (around 6-700) are probably equivalant to those gained by eating those additional carbs.

J


----------



## supercell

Incredible Bulk said:


> great pics james, its still hard to work out in my head that your 91kg = 8kg lighter than me and light years bigger lol :crazy:
> 
> If i can recall interviews (from Flex editions long past) with ernie taylor and yates that they tried to fly over as early as possible as the long flights wrecked their conditioning in terms of water retention?
> 
> any truth?


Hi there IB,

Its something I have been thinking about and something Nytol has spoke to me about too.

Funnily enough the UKBFF phoned me today and said we'd be flying out on the thursday....Yes the DAY BEFORE the pre judging.

I have already expressed my views and how I would want to be going out on the tuesday and I dont mind paying for the extra nights.

Flying can play havoc with your water balance as well as meal timings and food types too; people really cant comprehend just how much food I eat in the last few days and hand luggage alone wouldn't take it!!!:beer1:

It seems now too that it is just myself and Daz Ball going out to compete at the Arnold, which is great. Apparantly Daz has recovered very well from his hernia op and is back in full training mode...Cant wait to see him compete out there!!!

J


----------



## Marsbar

echo what Dave said about the leg press .. have documented the pain in my thread.


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> Just remember me when your putting all your success down to the latest Muscletech product in a 6 page 'special advertisement'


 I thought we weren't going to mention my new Muscletech endorsement yet? 

J


----------



## supercell

Marsbar said:


> echo what Dave said about the leg press .. have documented the pain in my thread.


Excellent. Your pain is my pleasure:lift:

J


----------



## DB

Daz ball is going aswell?! Wheels of steel!! he looked awesome at the british and guesting at the stars... will look even better without the hernia..


----------



## steveg

Yeah, the last time i spoke to Shawn he said that he might not make it to the arnolds, i guess thats been confirmed now, pity.

I know what you mean James about the travelling, when doing the worlds we arrived 2 days before the semi-finals, maybe 1 day is a little short. As you said it can play havoc with water retention.

Anyway, Daz and yourself should do well and probably couldnt be a better duo representing us, good luck.


----------



## supercell

steveg said:


> Yeah, the last time i spoke to Shawn he said that he might not make it to the arnolds, i guess thats been confirmed now, pity.
> 
> I know what you mean James about the travelling, when doing the worlds we arrived 2 days before the semi-finals, maybe 1 day is a little short. As you said it can play havoc with water retention.
> 
> Anyway, Daz and yourself should do well and probably couldnt be a better duo representing us, good luck.


Hi Steve,

Big shame about Shaun. He told me at the end of Novemeber but he has very good reasons for not doing it.

Be great to get to know Daz though. I have never spoken to him except a congrats for winning the British.

He certainly has stage presence tho and will suit the Americans, they'll love him!

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Wednesday 9th January 2008

DAY 14

Weight this morning...Didn't weigh myself but was around 14st 7lbs last night at the gym (92.5kgs)

At last I have booked the hotel and the flights for the show!!!

It all seems a bit more real now. I emailed Bill and told him I wished to fly out earlier which he was fine with. He told me to book the hotel and flights and I will be reinbursed.

Flights weren't too bad and cost around £335 each stopping off at Philli on the way there and back. Travel time including transfers is around 11 hours so not too bad at all.

This will now allow me a good 2.5 days to get myself settled before the prejudging and enable me to carb up properly and get my water balance back where it should be.

The hotel is only a few mins from the airport and is the official hotel for the competitors. We will stay for 6 nights from the tuesday until the monday and fly back on the monday PM.

So I feel a lot more settled now its all done and it really hits home that its just over 7 weeks before I'll be stepping onto the biggest stage of my life!!

Prep has been going well and I am at a point now where I can see things really start to happen.

Nytol noticed I was leaner a couple of days back but yesterday I really saw it for myself.

This has also coincided with feeling very hot at night and restless, the feeling I always get when dieting properly.

So thats it for now.

J


----------



## Ollie B

Exciting thread James.


----------



## Magic Torch

steveg said:


> Anyway, Daz and yourself should do well and probably couldnt be a better duo representing us, good luck.


Hell yeah two top guys there, Daz is a HUGGGGGGE dude, love the way he carries himself up there too.


----------



## LOCUST

Ill be trying your staggerd leg press tonight, mg: im gonna be using the 45 degree leg press is that the best one to use ?


----------



## supercell

LOCUST said:


> Ill be trying your staggerd leg press tonight, mg: im gonna be using the 45 degree leg press is that the best one to use ?


Yes thats fine. Dont be fooled by thinking the weight is too light. Halve your normal weight and even that will feel like hell!!

Good luck and let us know how you got on.

J


----------



## Marsbar

Still have DOMS from that staggered leg press!!


----------



## Robsta

And to have Shawn Ray and Lee Priest say you look great is just awesome....


----------



## Ollie B

^^^^^^^ Thats a huge achievement in itself


----------



## chris jenkins

supercell said:


> LMAO at everything below andydriffields post.
> 
> Is it just because I am dieting that I really dont know what he is talking about.:confused:
> 
> I am trying to understand where the fcuk that random comment came from and why the whole of my last post had to be quoted.
> 
> Oh well, guess it takes all sorts.
> 
> However, I am sure I saw him this morning licking the inside of a window of the bus that takes him to his 'special' place of work. :crazy:
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> J


The variety bus strikes again.

Not long till the Arnold's now, how you feeling matey?


----------



## supercell

chris jenkins said:


> The variety bus strikes again.
> 
> Not long till the Arnold's now, how you feeling matey?


Hi Chris,

I'm well thankyou and things are coming together nicely.

Happy New year BTW

Read on as update to follow.

J


----------



## supercell

*Today is Friday 11th January 2008*

*DAY 16*

Weight this morning was 14st 2lbs (90kg dead)

It really is quite amazing how things have moved on over the last few days.

Firstly my weight has dropped around 3 lbs over the last week and has made a profound difference to how I look.

I have also started taking the ALCAR (l-carnitine) and I am almost positive this has had a great effect on fat mobilisation as I am also noteabley carrying less fat in the more stubborn areas.

Cardio is going well and 1 hour a day has been done all week except one day when I only did 50 mins due to a couple of rather painful outer quads from our friend Mr Sus.

Today is leg day and I did do 60 mins of cardio this morning which i was going to knock on the head on a leg day, but as today we are going lighter for quads I felt the need to do it.

Even my wife noticed that my face had got thinner these past few days and if she notices then things must be changing fast.

At the moment I am still having my 2am meal of 30g oats, 30g Total protein and 10g of peanut butter and I have no reason to change this.

I have also intro'd 1 banana a day into my diet over the last week so my carbs have been bumped up around 15-20g daily.

I am really happy with where I am at right now with around 7 weeks to go till show day (exactly 7 weeks till I step on stage!)

I will take some more pics this week on sunday and hopefully there should be some more noticeable changes from the previous weeks.

I picked up a new PT client yesterday who I will be seeing 3-4 times a week. He has also joined me up to his health/golf club which was very kind of him which means I now have access to an excellent cardio suite, well equipped weights room, pool, sauna, steam room, and also golf facilities. My first session is today with him at 1pm.

At 3pm I am off to see the consultant about my nose bleeds which ironically have stopped now I am going to see him (no bleeds for about 8 weeks) but it will be a good chance to see what's going on up there!!

Thats about it for now. Update again over the weekend.

J


----------



## Nytol

The thread should have been cleaned of all crap now, hopefully we shall not be bothered by the hard of thinking again.


----------



## Tall

supercell said:


> Weight this morning was 14st 2lbs (90kg dead)


How tall are you James?


----------



## Nine Pack

Can Nytol please explain to me why my post was deleted? I got a PM informing me of this, but no reason why. My post was not offensive, nor derogatory in any way. Someone called the lad a dumb fcuk & that post was left up, however me simply saying ''there's no point getting out of bed if....'' was deemed unsuitable.

I would like an explanation as I contribute extensively to this board.


----------



## DB

Nine Pack said:


> Can Nytol please explain to me why my post was deleted? I got a PM informing me of this, but no reason why. My post was not offensive, nor derogatory in any way. Someone called the lad a dumb fcuk & that post was left up, however me simlpy saying ''there's no point getting out of bed if....'' was deemed unsuitable.
> 
> I would like an explanation as I contribute extensively to this board.


I think he was just cleaning up the thread so it was easier to follow mate.. mine was deleted aswell.. perhaps Nytol just likes clickin on our names and looking at our pics close up.. dirty boy


----------



## Nine Pack

Then why leave 'Dumb fcuk' up there? I am fcuking fuming. He could at least have the courtesy to explain why in the PM.


----------



## Tall

Nine Pack said:


> Then why leave 'Dumb fcuk' up there? I am fcuking fuming. He could at least have the courtesy to explain why in the PM.


Keep them Cortisol levels down 9pack...


----------



## LOCUST

supercell said:


> Yes thats fine. Dont be fooled by thinking the weight is too light. Halve your normal weight and even that will feel like hell!!
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you got on.
> 
> J


Hello james.

The staggerd leg press went well, i think i was a bit reserved on the weight i used or maybe i underestimated the power of my quads !! hehe.

I was hitting the 15 rep mark so will up it next week !

Also how many sets do you usually use on this ?

2 days later i still have doms, and i nearly fell down the slope to the car park leaving the gym where my legs were very pumped and wobbly !! lol


----------



## jw007

Nine Pack said:


> Then why leave 'Dumb fcuk' up there? I am fcuking fuming. He could at least have the courtesy to explain why in the PM.


I dont understand the big deal??? its only a post??


----------



## Nytol

Nine Pack said:


> Then why leave 'Dumb fcuk' up there? I am fcuking fuming. He could at least have the courtesy to explain why in the PM.


And you could have the courtesy to ask me why in a PM too.

I cleaned up the thread just before I left for the gym this morning, I intended to delete anything related to the idiot, as it would not make any sense with his posts gone, and him now banned, your post would have made no sense to a new reader either, I was pushed for time, so if I missed one, it was not intentional.

Now I have more time I shall go back over and make sure that the thread is clean of all bollocks.

If you have any issues with me please feel free to get in touch, as I cant see how a non descript post being deleted about someone 'not getting out of bed unless they are going to win the lottery' can make some one, "fcuking fuming"???

I also explain my actions to people out of general respect, I shall clean up and moderate any thread as I feel fit, with or without explanation.

DB, I dont need to click on your pic, as it is my screen saver,


----------



## jw007

Seen pics on MD thread, looking excellent James


----------



## Nytol

**All posts are now deleted that are not relevant, (including my own), if I have missed any, please PM with the details.**


----------



## chris jenkins

That's awesome James, keep focused your doing really well matey. Have you booked your flight's yet?

Hey Nytol, I only just read your post on MD bro. Yeah bench is going good. Worked the rack lockout's in to my routine with block bench, tri's now lot better.


----------



## Nine Pack

Nytol said:


> And you could have the courtesy to ask me why in a PM too.
> 
> I cleaned up the thread just before I left for the gym this morning, I intended to delete anything related to the idiot, as it would not make any sense with his posts gone, and him now banned, your post would have made no sense to a new reader either, I was pushed for time, so if I missed one, it was not intentional.
> 
> Now I have more time I shall go back over and make sure that the thread is clean of all bollocks.
> 
> If you have any issues with me please feel free to get in touch, as I cant see how a non descript post being deleted about someone 'not getting out of bed unless they are going to win the lottery' can make some one, "fcuking fuming"???
> 
> I also explain my actions to people out of general respect, I shall clean up and moderate any thread as I feel fit, with or without explanation.
> 
> DB, I dont need to click on your pic, as it is my screen saver,


erm... this is why I didn't reply.

Hi Nine Pack,

The post that you created in the following thread has been deleted

-----

Post ID: And why even get out of bed in the morning unless you are go...

Thread: James Llewellin's 'Arnold Classic' preparation thread

Reason:

-----

This is an automated message, please do not reply.

Regards,

The Forum Management

If I get a PM like this, I feel like I'm being treated like some numpty who's posted something stupid on there & is being repremanded for it. Had you taken the time to pop something in the 'reason' section, this would never have been an issue. I'm not asking for special treatment here, but you know full well I'm one of James's friends so perhaps an explanation would have been appropriate, especially when from my end all I can see is my post being deleted while ''dumb fcuk'' is left on there. I had no idea of what you were doing, and clearly, my reaction is indicative of this. I am not a mind reader.


----------



## Tinytom

Paul

I dont think that there was any malice intended.

I've deleted threads and posts before and totally forgot about the fact that each member who posted gets a PM to tell them.

I've deleted posts and subsequent replies with the reason 'idiot' or suchlike and obviously this was intended for the initial idiot who posted but everyone gets the message and then I get replies from Robsta threatening my life etc. LMAO


----------



## Nine Pack

I know Tom, but it's easy to see why the person on the recieving end of one of these can at times, be a little offended.

If these PM's have a facility to give a reason, then if the person has done nothing wrong, perhaps a reason should be added. If Nytol had just popped a note on there saying something like ''I'm just cleaning this thread up & the others will be removed later'' I would have known what was happening & taken no offence.

If the post was derogatory or inflammatory then the person deserves no explanation, as it is obvious.


----------



## Robsta

Don't bring me into it Tom....lol

James, any news on the nose bleeds yet??


----------



## hackskii

One problem I see is some hyjacking on the contest prep threads.

This one is 25 pages already, if hyjacks go un-answered then it would take forever to walk through a guys 7 week preperation thread trying to learn something.

I dont mind hyjacks so much on dead threads but this one is alive and going strong.

If you guys have questions then please make your own thread and ask.

Good luck James.

Is that l-carnitine injectable or oral?

How much do you use each day?


----------



## Delhi

Everything sounds like it is coming along nice James...........looks like you managed to nail the diet with regards to slin usage too.

What is your current thoughts on this? Do you still intend on running it on ALL training days right up to the show?


----------



## Nytol

Nine Pack said:


> I'm not asking for special treatment here, but you know full well I'm one of James's friends so perhaps an explanation would have been appropriate, especially when from my end all I can see is my post being deleted while ''dumb fcuk'' is left on there. I had no idea of what you were doing, *and clearly, my reaction is indicative of this*. I am not a mind reader.


I still feel your reaction was a little over the top for an insignificant post being deleted.

The posts referring to what the 'nob end' said were highlighted down the page, and delete was hit at the bottom, they were not deleted individually.

I still fail to see the reason you could not have PM'd me for an explanation rather than crying about it on the thread?

It would have left me with far more respect for you TBH.


----------



## chem1436114520

nice weather were haveing lol . keep up the good work james coming in nice ,peace bro, i was talking to joe walker yesteday and i mentioned about trying to get you up to cumbria to do a guest spot would you be intererested m8


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Come on guys.

We're all J's mates and this is his thread, so lets not let some shallow minded member's (well ex-member) opinion spoil it and stir up this $hit... We are better then that !

S


----------



## supercell

hackskii said:


> One problem I see is some hyjacking on the contest prep threads.
> 
> This one is 25 pages already, if hyjacks go un-answered then it would take forever to walk through a guys 7 week preperation thread trying to learn something.
> 
> I dont mind hyjacks so much on dead threads but this one is alive and going strong.
> 
> If you guys have questions then please make your own thread and ask.
> 
> *Good luck James.*
> 
> *Is that l-carnitine injectable or oral?*
> 
> *How much do you use each day?[/*quote]
> 
> Hi Scott,
> 
> Thanks Scott
> 
> Its oral acetyl l carnitine and I take around 2g daily (4 capsules). 2 Before cardio and then 2 late PM.
> 
> J


----------



## Robsta

supercell said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I saw the consultant yesterday afternoon. He said the problem was that the septum was bent over the the left and when air is drawn in it hits the prominent side causing it to dry and crack...Hence the bleeds and just on the left side.
> 
> Course of action is have an operation to straighten or use some moisturising cream to keep it moist....guess which one I chose?!!!
> 
> Going back to see him in May to see how its looking.
> 
> He was very approachable, told me exactly the problem and that it was nothing to worry about and I was in and out of the hospital in 20 mins.
> 
> J


All in all not too bad news then mate...onwards and upwards now then


----------



## supercell

chem said:


> nice weather were haveing lol . keep up the good work james coming in nice ,peace bro, i was talking to joe walker yesteday and i mentioned about trying to get you up to cumbria to do a guest spot would you be intererested m8


Hi Chem,

Lovely weather mate! LOL

I am always interested in going to other gyms to train and chat to people its just time at the moment. I think between now and the show I have something on every weekend....I just cant say NO!!!!

It would be nice to come up your way at some point for sure...perhaps in the last few weeks before I win the British!!!!   LOL

FYI, I manged to get flights for £302 to Columbus last night which isn't too bad. Be great if you could come out mate.

J


----------



## supercell

*Today is Sunday 13th Jan 2008.*

*DAY 18.*

Just under 7 weeks out.

Pics from today as promised taken this morning after 60 mins cardio.

A bit grainy due to lighting, sorry.

Weight this morning 14st 5lbs (91.5kgs)

Enjoy.

J


----------



## Nytol

Quite a major improvement there mate,


----------



## ParaManiac

Wow,you look awesome James!

Great thread,truly inspirational.

You're gonna do us proud mate!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

:jaw: As Nytol said really mate, you really do just get better and better


----------



## clarkey

unbelivable James you get better and better by the week can't imagine what your gonna look like in 7 weeks. You honestly look like a pro in those pics, I think this thread is inspiring everyone that reads it...I personally can't wait to start my prep after reading and seeing what you have achieved. Inspiring.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> I personally can't wait to start my prep after reading and seeing what you have achieved. Inspiring.


 Yep i agree Clarkey...I defy anyone to read this and not want to compete!!! Awesome


----------



## glutezilla1

hey james looking good,look right on track,i`m new to this site but after looking through you journal,a while back you were on your hols in pembrokeshire,whereabouts did you stay near pembroke if i remember,i live just up the road in milford haven,you said you trained 4 times during your stay what gym did you train at mate? hope all your hard work and dedication pay off at the arnold you`ll do the uk proud! kev!


----------



## supercell

Hi Kev,

I trained at Harbour health and fitness in Pembroke Dock, thhat where I always go when down there. Its quiet and got enough stuff to keep me ticking over for my stay.

My family live around Haverfordwest and farm around there.

J


----------



## glutezilla1

so i take it you holiday in my area regulary mate, if you`d be so kind could you give your opinions on my current diet with me hoping to gain lean muscle i am 5ft 3" and 70 kgs train 4 days per week heavy duty style,meal 1:80g oats 2 scoops pro powder,meal 2:2 pittas 50g carbs 1 tin tuna,1 banana:meal 3asta 80g pre cooking 180g chicken breast,meal 4 meal replacemant shake 4 rice cakes, handful almonds,post workout pro recover,meal 5 baked pot 220g weight,chicken breast 200g,mixed veg,meal 6ats 60g 2 scoops protein! if you could give me any ideas onhow to improve it would be appreciated us short ****s need to stick 2gether hah hah, thanks anyway kev!


----------



## smithy26

looking great james very impressive!!!


----------



## supercell

glutezilla1 said:


> so i take it you holiday in my area regulary mate, if you`d be so kind could you give your opinions on my current diet with me hoping to gain lean muscle i am 5ft 3" and 70 kgs train 4 days per week heavy duty style,meal 1:80g oats 2 scoops pro powder,meal 2:2 pittas 50g carbs 1 tin tuna,1 banana:meal 3asta 80g pre cooking 180g chicken breast,meal 4 meal replacemant shake 4 rice cakes, handful almonds,post workout pro recover,meal 5 baked pot 220g weight,chicken breast 200g,mixed veg,meal 6ats 60g 2 scoops protein! if you could give me any ideas onhow to improve it would be appreciated us short ****s need to stick 2gether hah hah, thanks anyway kev!


Hi Kev,

Actually doesn't look bad at all, if anything bump up your 'good' fats in the form of virgin olive oil, flaxseed, fish oils and natural peanut butter. It's a good, nice simple mass building diet by the looks of it.:lift:

BTW if you want more feedback put your diet in the 'diet section' that way you can get the input from others too and we wont divert off the topic in this thread. 

Cheers mate

J


----------



## weseastham

How can you keep getting better and better in such a short space of time? It's insane. Every pic is showing improvements on an already outstanding physique.


----------



## supercell

weseastham said:


> How can you keep getting better and better in such a short space of time? It's insane. Every pic is showing improvements on an already outstanding physique.


Thats very kind of you..... But I still have a very long way to go!!!

The reason is I have 2 great guys helping me (PaulB and Nytol) and for the first time I have ALL bases covered, something in the past that was never the case. I have Paul for the nutrition and Nytol for the training and the performance enhancers.

I do what I am told and just get on with it with a few tweaks here and there from me.

Paul really comes into his own at around 3 weeks out. This is make or break time and I will be flying up to spend the weekend with him at this point in my prep for the Arnold. He will tell me as it is and I will do what is necessary. 

My body changes very quickly when I need it to as it did for the British and as it has done to a degree now in the last 2 weeks. The only difference being is that in the last 18 days I have upped my cardio by 15 mins daily, my food however, is practically the same calorie wise as it was for the pre xmas off season. 

It will get harder once I drop my 2am meal out, if or when that happens.:mad:

regards

James


----------



## gunit

fcuking hell looking awesome......i hav a question 4 u james.....wil u b looking at carb rotation over the next few weeks or will u keep the carbs in all the way throu and tweek the cardio???ur glutes r tight now so im i rite in thinking u will keep the carbs in all the way throu??

looking at them pics its fair to say u could b there in 3weeks??

Gary Farr


----------



## Guest

Your lats have seriously improved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supercell

gunit said:


> fcuking hell looking awesome......i hav a question 4 u james.....wil u b looking at carb rotation over the next few weeks or will u keep the carbs in all the way throu and tweek the cardio???ur glutes r tight now so im i rite in thinking u will keep the carbs in all the way throu??
> 
> looking at them pics its fair to say u could b there in 3weeks??
> 
> Gary Farr


Hi Gary,

No I wont be carb rotating just sticking to what I am doing; if it aint broke dont fix.

If I need to I can add another 30 mins of cardio after training which is my plan 4 weeks out. As I always say, I'd rather keep the food in and burn it out than starve the body.

You will notice however, that I do have 50g less of carbs and protein on non training days but keep the cals the same by bumping up the fats, so in a way I guess its a kind of small rotation.

I wont be there in 3 weeks, my aim is to be there in 6, 1 week before.

Slowly, slowly catchy monkey...nothing drastic just gentle chipping away!

J


----------



## supercell

Con said:


> Your lats have seriously improved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Con, its probably one of the areas I have been working on most, to look good from the front and side is good but to look good which ever way you turn is better!!

I always say that shows are won (and lost) from the back. To have detail and mass from the back is something in a few years that I want to be known for.

We are slowly getting there my friend.:lift:

J


----------



## oaklad

lookin good!!!

wishin u all the luck in the US


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Seems like you have made serious gains since the British. Back and hams seem very hard and very much improved. Maybe a solid few pounds which seems a lot in four months!

I think a pro card is on the horizon for sure mate.


----------



## webby

I used to be a fan of yours James until I read this thread and tried some staggered leg presses on Friday. I still cant walk properly today, it feels like ive never trained them before. I got a few strange looks as well as it sounded like I was having a baby!

Seriously though they are awsome, ive always hated training my legs especially as anything ive done before hasnt made any massive improvements. I think a few weeks of these and my legs will really catch up with the rest of my body. The other bonus is that it shortens my leg workout because im physically unable to do anything after!

Keep up the good work dude:lift:


----------



## Ollie B

James. I hope you smash it in the states.


----------



## hackskii

Where in the States is the comp?

If it is close I can see you and drag winger along....lol


----------



## Tall

hackskii said:


> Where in the States is the comp?
> 
> If it is close I can see you and drag winger along....lol


http://www.arnoldclassic.com/index.asp

Columbus OH (Thats OHIO to us Britts.... But I don't think even given that ifnormation we know where it is...)


----------



## gunit

i totally agree wit u on the cals,eating into a show IS the best way to hold size and improve condition....obviously u need to b ahead of the game in order to do this but hey its obvious u r my friend!!!!

Awesome stuff mate........chat to u soon


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> Thanks Con, its probably one of the areas I have been working on most, to look good from the front and side is good but to look good which ever way you turn is better!!
> 
> I always say that shows are won (and lost) from the back. To have detail and mass from the back is something in a few years that I want to be known for.
> 
> We are slowly getting there my friend.:lift:
> 
> J


What do you mainly attribute the gains in your back to mate?

pics are very good mate quad sweep seems to be huge compared to before!


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> What do you mainly attribute the gains in your back to mate?
> 
> pics are very good mate quad sweep seems to be huge compared to before!


Hi DB,

Buying some lifting straps and using my back instead of arms. Keeping the chest prominant and squeezing the shoulder blades. Also binning chins and just concentrating in the main on medium/wide rowing movements and narrow/medium pulldowns.

Legs I attribute to just training them consistantly and using lunges/staggered press/hacks in conjunction with one another.

One we have just started doing are hacks but right to the bottom. Then stop for 1-2 secs and then drive upwards. The weight goes down but the legs and esp the teardrop explode. By keeping my toes pointed outwards this also hits the outer sweep more than conventional straight or just off centre feet.

I think also using more weight but never to the point where form suffers.

So quite a lot really!!:lift: 

J


----------



## supercell

Ollie B said:


> James. I hope you smash it in the states.


Thanks Ollie, Ill do my best!!

J


----------



## DB

Cheers for the reply james.. its defo working..


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> *Today is Sunday 13th Jan 2008.*
> 
> *DAY 18.*
> 
> Just under 7 weeks out.
> 
> Pics from today as promised taken this morning after 60 mins cardio.
> 
> A bit grainy due to lighting, sorry.
> 
> Weight this morning 14st 5lbs (91.5kgs)
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> J


Wow, major improvements from last pics, fuller, legs more sweep, back much thicker mg:

Training with nytol has clearly benefited you both immensly


----------



## Littleluke

You're physique never stops improving James. You're such an inspiration both in physique and attitude toward the sport. Look forward to picking your brains at my show LOL! Or perhaps stealing any food you have !!!


----------



## jjb1

yep amazing as normal and better!!!!!!!!!

yer a pro in waiting imo


----------



## Tinytom

excellent progress there James

Hope we can catch up before you go to the US.  I think you've made major improvements this year and have sought out the people to help you get there which is a sign of a true professional attitude.


----------



## Borris

do you think you were placed proply at the british? i was reading bb.com only a few weeks ago, and some of the guys recon you should of won it, not flex


----------



## jjb1

dont even go there


----------



## Borris

ok son


----------



## supercell

jw007 said:


> Wow, major improvements from last pics, fuller, legs more sweep, back much thicker mg:
> 
> Training with nytol has clearly benefited you both immensly


Yes we are certainly noticing a difference

J


----------



## supercell

Littleluke said:


> You're physique never stops improving James. You're such an inspiration both in physique and attitude toward the sport. Look forward to picking your brains at my show LOL! Or perhaps stealing any food you have !!!


Thanks Luke,

Just as I may be an inspiration to you, you too are an inspiration to others as well. The support you have is fantastic and the journey you are on will change your life as you know it.

I remember my first show and standing backstage and thinking 'what am I doing here' There I was stood next to a guy called Nick who was just over 17 stone and there was little old me at 11st something.

When I won out of a field of 13 I couldn't quite believe it. It was the best feeling in the world and it was that that made me hungrier for more success.

It seems like a lifetime ago but it was only 4.5 years ago. If you get anything like that feeling I got you will be bitten big time. That day changed my life and I hope your day changes yours too. 

J


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> excellent progress there James
> 
> Hope we can catch up before you go to the US. I think you've made major improvements this year and have sought out the people to help you get there which is a sign of a true professional attitude.


Hey Tom,

Thanks mate, it was you that changed my way of thinking towards my off season and for that I thank you.

It would be great to hook up and train before the trip, we always have great workouts as we always have that little bit of rivalry bubbling away under the surface, all in a good way tho.

Hope all goes well this year and look forward to locking horns in Oct again.  :lift:

J


----------



## 3752

James things look to be going well for you mate as i would expect, maye one day we can hook up for a training session mate....


----------



## supercell

*Today is wednesday 16th January 2008*

*DAY 20*

Weight this morning was 14st 2.5lbs (90kgs)

The water from the weekend is off and each week sees a little weight loss.

I am feeling excellent at the moment; positive and energised and training is going very well indeed.

Nytol saw improvements this week when I threw a few poses during a workout which is always nice to hear. I see them myself but its always nice to have it confirmed by someone I respect.

Cardio is going well and i am finding the 60 mins pre meal 1 an absolute breeze.

Next week sees me increasing it to 75 mins with an additional 15 mins after training. Then its 6 weeks to go and at 4 weeks out I'll add another 15 to make it 90 mins. I wont go any higher than this.

I am coming in steadliy and consistently so i see no reason in making drastic changes.

I said to Nytol and Paul today, I really dont feel at all like I am dieting. I firmly believe that this time round I can go the full diet without feeling any different, or that's the hope anyway.

My body is thriving on the food I am feeding it at the moment.

The next few weekends see a lot of travelling. This weekend I am going to Brighton to a friend's wedding and then the weekend after sees me going up to Scotland to lend a hand in Del's gym for the 'official' opening. He asked me a while ago and I jumped at the chance. It will also give me a chance to speak to and meet some of the members and help them out with any advice they need. I may even strip down for a posedown with Del!!!!

The following weeknd its up to Manchester to see Paul B and make the final tweaks for the final 3 weeks. This is where it will either be pedal to the metal or just a nice cruize in; I know which one I'll be hoping for. 

I trust Paul implicitly and ever since he has helped me I have had great successes and have no doubt this will be continued this year hopefully at the Arnold as well as the British in October.

So its just keeping on doing what I have been for the last 20 days relentlessly but with a real sense of purpose and real enjoyment at the knowledge that improvements are being seen as the fat slowly but surely comes off.

I would also like to thank everybody for sticking with this thread, its been going on a long, long time now what with the British, then the mini off season and now with this. So thanks for all your support and messages of goodwill, it really does make a huge difference to me and although I haven't met alot of you, I see you all as my friends.

On that note......time to eat.:beer1: 

J


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> James things look to be going well for you mate as i would expect, maye one day we can hook up for a training session mate....


Hi Paul,

Definately mate. When you are around the 'Castle Gym' area let me know and we'll get Wade in on the act too. After all these years we still have never actually trained. Oh yeah and of course after we'll go eat something nice! 

J


----------



## StephenC

James, could you drop up some more details of your visit to Delhi's gym when you have them.

It's not my local by any means but well worth half an hour in the car for a wee trip and to get to see you in the flesh.


----------



## supercell

StephenC said:


> James, could you drop up some more details of your visit to Delhi's gym when you have them.
> 
> It's not my local by any means but well worth half an hour in the car for a wee trip and to get to see you in the flesh.


I am hoping to arrive late morning in Edinburgh on friday.

Saturday I will be spending most of the day at the gym hopefully meeting people and giving some 1to1 advice and help, all free of charge of course!!!

In between I hope to find time to train myself. Shoulders on friday and legs on saturday not forgetting cardio!!

Come along, it would be great to see you and have a chat.:lift:

J


----------



## jjb1

sorry i forget what your weight was at the british? it looks like you have improved for sure but how much are you expecting to have improved in pounds for example?

british weight?

arnold weight?


----------



## StephenC

supercell said:


> Saturday I will be spending most of the day at the gym hopefully meeting people and giving some 1to1 advice and help, all free of charge of course!!!
> 
> J


Right book me from 8am till 5pm for the 1to1 advice and i'll buy the Nando's, I cant say fairer than that:tongue10:


----------



## BRIS

Hi James,

First of all, great progress.

If you dont mind me asking, how long were you training for seriously before you started using gear?

Bris


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> sorry i forget what your weight was at the british? it looks like you have improved for sure but how much are you expecting to have improved in pounds for example?
> 
> british weight?
> 
> arnold weight?


Hi,

I was around 85.5kgs for the British in Oct.

I reckon I will be around 87kg ish for the Arnold.

After chatting with a few people over the last week, I think it will be more than possible to come into the British at around the 90kg mark.

I am still growing at the moment and with a good 5-6 months growing after the Arnold, 90kgs is very feasable but I will not comprimise conditioning for weight.

I have now found a very successful combination for me, it took a while but I think I now have the formula to make some tremendous gains.

As I proved last year at around 85kg, I still looked bigger than most at a lighter bodyweight. It is pretty exciting tho thinking what I would look like at 90kgs, a good 9-10lb heavier!!!

J


----------



## supercell

StephenC said:


> Right book me from 8am till 5pm for the 1to1 advice and i'll buy the Nando's, I cant say fairer than that:tongue10:


  :lift:


----------



## hackskii

Dude, you look like you weigh about 250 pounds in your avatar.


----------



## supercell

hackskii said:


> Dude, you look like you weigh about 250 pounds in your avatar.


Ahh, thats the beauty of being photographed alone with no idea of scale.

What it doesn't tell you is that I am about as tall as an average 11year old!!!  mg:

J


----------



## hackskii

Yah but your arms are as big as a gorilla.

Dude your arms look massive, your delts look like bowling balls.

Damn........


----------



## jjb1

quote; supercell

I have now found a very successful combination for me, it took a while but I think I now have the formula to make some tremendous gains.

tell me more:rolleyes:


----------



## supercell

Today is Sat 19th January 2008

Weight today 0.5lb up from last sat??!

Took photos a day early (before cheat) as am away at a wedding this weekend.

Pleased with how things have come in.

Have a great weekend

J


----------



## jjb1

supercell said:


> Today is Sat 19th January 2008
> 
> Weight today 0.5lb up from last sat??!
> 
> get yer hair cut it will be back to normal then


----------



## steveg

coming in nicely there james! good luck in the states!


----------



## Nytol

Never mind the weight, you are looking better and better, your lower back and glutes are really coming in, :thumb:


----------



## genesis

That is a VERY impressive rear double bi james


----------



## hilly

Alright james new to the forum but ive read this whole thread and your previouse 1 just wanted to say you seem to be making progress every time you post pics which i think is very impressive at the level you are at.

I will be using alot of the stuff you have posted in here when i do a mock pre contest diet in a couple of months to see how i find it and look etc so hope you dont mind mate.

Keep up the hard work

hilly


----------



## kboy

Very impressive, looking great

Your quads, upper back and rear delts really stand out...


----------



## ah24

Looking good J

Great calves too


----------



## jabsy

I have just read this entire thread and wanted to say that this journal is the best i have read in a long time.

Your thread has given me the motivation i needed to take things further and maybe compete one day myself.

Infact, i did cardio this morning before breakfast, and am on my way to buy food scales. mg:

Al the best


----------



## Delhi

supercell said:


> The next few weekends see a lot of travelling. This weekend I am going to Brighton to a friend's wedding and then the weekend after sees me going up to Scotland to lend a hand in Del's gym for the 'official' opening. He asked me a while ago and I jumped at the chance. It will also give me a chance to speak to and meet some of the members and help them out with any advice they need.* I may even strip down for a posedown with Del!!!!*


RALMAO!!!  :crazy::crazy:

Posedown I think not.........................................dont want to make you feel small, smooth and vastly inferior mate 

On a side note anyone wishing to pop along will be made welcome. 

Drop me (Or James) a PM for more details.


----------



## supercell

hilly2008 said:


> Alright james new to the forum but ive read this whole thread and your previouse 1 just wanted to say you seem to be making progress every time you post pics which i think is very impressive at the level you are at.
> 
> I will be using alot of the stuff you have posted in here when i do a mock pre contest diet in a couple of months to see how i find it and look etc so hope you dont mind mate.
> 
> Keep up the hard work
> 
> hilly


Hi Hilly,

I am glad you find the thread motivating and interesting. The whole point of these threads (and that goes for all the show prep threads) is to give people an insight into our crazy world but also to take some of it away and try it for yourself.

If something works for me then there is a very high probability it will work for someone else.

Please do remember that some of what I do is fairly advanced and is something that may not be the best course of action for a first time competitor.

With that said, best of luck and if you do give something a try let us all know how it worked for you as feedback is the only way our sport is able to evolve.

J


----------



## supercell

jabsy said:


> I have just read this entire thread and wanted to say that this journal is the best i have read in a long time.
> 
> Your thread has given me the motivation i needed to take things further and maybe compete one day myself.
> 
> Infact, i did cardio this morning before breakfast, and am on my way to buy food scales. mg:
> 
> Al the best


Thanks Jabsy,

Ditto really my answer and response above.

Best of luck with it all.

J


----------



## supercell

Thankyou to everyone for the positive comments. I have just got back from a fairly hectic weekend but will give a full account of 'goings on' when I return from a leg session with Nytol later today.

Just what I need.....Not!!

J


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> Thankyou to everyone for the positive comments. I have just got back from a fairly hectic weekend but will give a full account of 'goings on' when I return from a leg session with Nytol later today.
> 
> Just what I need.....Not!!
> 
> J


Well I am having trouble walking up the stairs, I hope you feel the same,


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Come on then either James or Nytol post up this magic leg work out you just hadmg::beer1:


Not magic mate, just hard work,  , and you have to have short hair to complete it,


----------



## Borris

did u hit the sunbeds with the second and fouth pic? lol


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Not magic mate, just hard work,  , and you have to have short hair to complete it,


Hard work not sure i like the sounds of that i actually have been thinking of getting a hair cut rather related to the small bald spot i have:mad:

mg: mg: mg: mg: First avatar of you that i have ever seen, nice abbs you jammy bastard:lift:


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Hard work not sure i like the sounds of that i actually have been thinking of getting a hair cut rather related to the small bald spot i have:mad:
> 
> mg: mg: mg: mg: First avatar of you that i have ever seen, nice abbs you jammy bastard:lift:


Thanks mate, I thought I'd come out of hiding, I was actually well bloated from a dodgey gut bug,


----------



## Marsbar

Look v v good Nytol


----------



## Nytol

Marsbar said:


> Look v v good Nytol


Thank you mate,


----------



## DB

James as always mate looking awesome in your pics..

wehn it comes to actually setting the diet out a the start of the 12 weeks how do you break down what you'll be getting your calories from and % of the carb/pro/fat?

Just trying to put mine together as i kinda winged it last time would like to know how yours is composed..

i.e carbs = lean body weight x 4

or something along those lines?

cheers dude

P.S Nytol.. looking good in your avvy mate.. could be straight into mens heath with those shaven smooth abs and pulled down trousers


----------



## supercell

Ah ha, out of hiding at last my good man!!

I think we all agree the 'big man' (a.k.a Nytol) doesn't look too shabby at all, in fact if I had my way we'd get him up on stage!!!

In answer to your last question, I actually rolled out of bed to eat and then nearly rolled down the stairs, so yes, legs = battered and I know tomorrow they're gonna hurt BAD.

J


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> James as always mate looking awesome in your pics..
> 
> wehn it comes to actually setting the diet out a the start of the 12 weeks how do you break down what you'll be getting your calories from and % of the carb/pro/fat?
> 
> Just trying to put mine together as i kinda winged it last time would like to know how yours is composed..
> 
> i.e carbs = lean body weight x 4
> 
> or something along those lines?
> 
> cheers dude
> 
> P.S Nytol.. looking good in your avvy mate.. could be straight into mens heath with those shaven smooth abs and pulled down trousers


Hey DB,

There is no formula that I use to work them out. Paul really just looks at my previous diet phase and my off season and puts it together with a little bit of tweaking here and there from me.

This diet phase really is a continuation of my off season with more cardio plus a little less fat and more carbs.

I personally like a ratio of 1:1 of protein/carbs and then fill the remaining cals with fats.

I also look at simplicity too for example:-

Meals on training day are around 50/50/10 over 7 meals and NTD around 50/50/15 over 6 meals.

So totals are 350/350/60 on a TD and 300/300/100 on a NTD but when I include my 2am meal into the mix and a piece of fruit they become more like 400/375/65 and 350/325/105 or around 3500-3600kcals.

The total cals then really add up to the same on both days but I hit 50g more of carbs and 50g more of protein on a training day but on a NTD the fats are up to compensate the meal descrepency.

PM me your rough draught and I'll cast my eyes over it if you wish.

J


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> In answer to your last question, I actually rolled out of bed to eat and then nearly rolled down the stairs, so yes, legs = battered and I know tomorrow they're gonna hurt BAD.
> 
> J


Good  , mine too, I was eating dinner, and just tensed them a little to feel how the soreness was coming on, and my quads both locked up, :lol:

DB: I looked for pants like yours, but could not find any,


----------



## DB

Nytol said:


> DB: I looked for pants like yours, but could not find any,


they're from Gap.. they are camo colour.. i got them in every colour they did!

Cheers james i'll put it together 2mrw and get it over to ya! appreciated


----------



## Nytol

DB said:


> they're from Gap.. they are camo colour.. i got them in every colour they did!


Ah, I did not look in the Gay shops, that is where I went wrong,


----------



## pob80

An awsome motivational thread as allways James your improvments are inspiring you allready this far out have alot more complete polished look then you had at the wabba worlds judging by the shots I saw, all the best dude!



Nytol said:


> Ah, I did not look in the Gay shops, that is where I went wrong,


I love any pant bashing DB post I see on here allways makes me chuckle!!:biggrin1:


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Definately mate. When you are around the 'Castle Gym' area let me know and we'll get Wade in on the act too. After all these years we still have never actually trained. Oh yeah and of course after we'll go eat something nice!
> 
> J


James i am down Harolds gym this wednesday to train back probably around 2.30 if you can make it mate.....i will be the one with the fat suit on 

if not mate i will try to get to castles in the daytime for a session as i normally train there at 6pm and i know nic doesn't let you out at night  as for getting something nice to eat after well that will depend mate


----------



## Spartan301

James,

Great thread mate, really inspirational.

Not sure if this has been asked already, how soon before the comp will you fly out?

and how will that affect your food prep and other 'assistance' in the last few days running up to the show?


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> James i am down Harolds gym this wednesday to train back probably around 2.30 if you can make it mate.....i will be the one with the fat suit on
> 
> if not mate i will try to get to castles in the daytime for a session as i normally train there at 6pm and i know nic doesn't let you out at night  as for getting something nice to eat after well that will depend mate


Bugger, gonna be working on wed mate and its a back day.

Best days for me are monday, thursday and fridays either late AM or early PM, so if you are around then let me know and I'll fly up!!

Have a good one and say hi to H for me.

J


----------



## supercell

Spartan301 said:


> James,
> 
> Great thread mate, really inspirational.
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked already, how soon before the comp will you fly out?
> 
> and how will that affect your food prep and other 'assistance' in the last few days running up to the show?


I will be flying out on the tuesday and the pre judging is on the friday morning, so I will have a whole 2 days to carb up. I'll take all I need food wise for the flight and for the first few hours when we arrive and then I'll hit the supermarket.

J


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> I will be flying out on the tuesday and the pre judging is on the friday morning, so I will have a whole 2 days to carb up. I'll take all I need food wise for the flight and for the first few hours when we arrive and then I'll hit the supermarket.
> 
> As far as assistance, all 'supplements' will be left at home and discontinued before going out. The last thing I need is to be detained in customs while they search my bags and more worryingly....Me!!!! mg:
> 
> J


i bet you smear a lil something somethign around a certain orifice so the sniffy dogs start going crazy and on a licking frenzy  i know your type!


----------



## Spartan301

Everything seems to be planned so meticulously! incredible dedication.

When you diet down do you aim for a certain bf% or is it totally based on the mirror and the people helping you?


----------



## supercell

Spartan301 said:


> Everything seems to be planned so meticulously! incredible dedication.
> 
> When you diet down do you aim for a certain bf% or is it totally based on the mirror and the people helping you?


Always by the mirror and photographic evidence. The more muscle depth, size and density you have the higher BF you will hold even in contest condition due to more naturally occuring intracellular fat.

BF % is irrelavant on stage, as is weight. All the judges know is that you fall below a particular weight (if in a weight class unless you are a heavyweight, UKBFF), or height as is the case with NABBA, WABBA etc.

When I see Paul in a couple of weeks he will do skin folds with his fingers to get an idea where i am holding and what the next 3 weeks of dieting should entail.

10 days out from the show last year I had a BF test at my gym (the memebers were curious as was I) and it came out at 13%.

Another guy had his done at the same time and was just shy of 10% but had visible love handles and little if any cuts.

They were all a little perplexed but the machines used can sometimes confuse intracellular water with fat tissue giving false high readings.

Skinfolds are always a good indicator but the true way to find a persons fat % is using hydrostatic testing when you are emerged in a tank of water and the displacement is calculated and converted to a corresponding BF %.

Not very practicle for most gyms!!!!

So mirror every time for me

J


----------



## Spartan301

Thanks for taking the time to reply there mate. Very interesting.

Shame that a lot of gym-goers will live and die by the measurements from those machines and they are so unpredictable.

Do you try to keep your body fat down in the off-season anyway normally? know from earlier in the thread because of the arnold your off-season will be different this year


----------



## LOCUST

Hi James.

Kinda following on from DB.

Im really intrested in your approach to putting on muscle and this is the approach i wanna take after my next cut and possible show.

I dont wanna bulk again and get lardy but like your approach stay pretty lean and adjust the amount of cardio to gain or loose.

Where do i start with my diet ? how do i work out what i should be eating to maintain my current size ?

Is there a ratio to BW of carbs and protein etc ?

Thanks in advance and so far this journal is making me lean towards my first show this year !!

nick


----------



## Spartan301

Looking really lean in your avatar there LOCUST, what would you compete in?


----------



## hackskii

I did the hydrostatic water bodyfat test and I could not seem to get all the air out of my lungs, that and once I felt it was almost all out I panicked big time. You were supposed to do it more than once and I could only do it one time.

One dunk for 20 bucks.

If you can get all the air off of the body and out of the lungs it is super accurate.


----------



## amjad.khan

Hi James

Firstly I'm new to the board so I might ask a silly question as my knowledge of the bodybuilding scence is very poor, I just been reading your awesome thread and I notice that you apply cardio to your training first thing in the morning? Is there a reason why you apply cardio in the morning and not any other time of the day? P.s I saw you at the british in nottingham and I personally think you out-muscle Flex by a long shot and should have been place first in your group but hey I am not a judge or a expert!!

Thanks

Amjad


----------



## BRIS

Hi James,

I would just like to ask what your cardio schedule is like in the off season/when you are bulking?


----------



## martzee

looking on target mate!! im following your progress closely now seems like you been dieting for ages....


----------



## supercell

LOCUST said:


> Hi James.
> 
> Kinda following on from DB.
> 
> Im really intrested in your approach to putting on muscle and this is the approach i wanna take after my next cut and possible show.
> 
> I dont wanna bulk again and get lardy but like your approach stay pretty lean and adjust the amount of cardio to gain or loose.
> 
> Where do i start with my diet ? how do i work out what i should be eating to maintain my current size ?
> 
> Is there a ratio to BW of carbs and protein etc ?
> 
> Thanks in advance and so far this journal is making me lean towards my first show this year !!
> 
> nick


Hi Nick,

To do it you really have to have a grip with your off season nutrition and know how many kcals you are eating and also the ratios.

Once you have these its a question of introducing cardio at say 30 mins 3x a week and see what happens.

If you start to lean out very slowly then crank up the cardio to 5 days a week until you are doing 30 mins 7 days a week.

All the time you are losing BF and retaining muscle mass keep doing the same add or takeaway nothing. Once things slow it maybe best to just crank up the cardio once more and so on. Only dip carbs and cals as a last resort or if your current diet is full of crap.

A lot of it is trial and error and due to everyones metabolic rate and response there is no hard or fast rule that applies to everyone.

J


----------



## supercell

amjad.khan said:


> Hi James
> 
> Firstly I'm new to the board so I might ask a silly question as my knowledge of the bodybuilding scence is very poor, I just been reading your awesome thread and I notice that you apply cardio to your training first thing in the morning? Is there a reason why you apply cardio in the morning and not any other time of the day? P.s I saw you at the british in nottingham and I personally think you out-muscle Flex by a long shot and should have been place first in your group but hey I am not a judge or a expert!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Amjad


Hi Amjad,

Welcome to uk muscle and to my thread and thanks for your comments.

Cardio is best performed before your first meal as it is the best time to tap into the body's fat stores.

In simple terms, when you sleep you are fasting (ie not eating for 8 hours) and therefore your body is more depleted in stored carbohydrate or energy (muscle and liver glycogen)

Whilst you do your cardio, after about 20 mins the body will switch to using the bodyfat as its primary fuel source instead of the food you have just eaten or muscle glycogen from the carbohydrates eaten and stored many hours ago (the day before).

It also helps in kick starting your metabolic rate, so you not only benefit when you are doing the cardio but also after, as there is quite a time lag until the body returns to its normal metabolic functioning.

This way you can continue burning bodyfat many hours after the cardio has taken place.

Hope this kind of helps

James


----------



## supercell

martzee said:


> looking on target mate!! im following your progress closely now seems like you been dieting for ages....


Hi Martin,

Yes all on track.

Sarah Bridges took a look at me today down at the gym and was shocked at how much size I had put on since the British. I am 6-7lbs heavier than I was 5 weeks out from the British, so I reckon a good solid 1-2kgs once its all off.

And yes dieting is now normal for me. I eat a lot of food so it feels like any other time of year now

J


----------



## jjb1

supercell said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Sarah Bridges took a look at me today down at the gym and was shocked at how much size I had put on since the British. I am 6-7lbs heavier than I was 5 weeks out from the British, so I reckon a good solid 1-2kgs once its all off.
> 
> thats amazing under the time and situation i think fair play


----------



## Warstu

James congrats seen you in this month flex mag the feb one , pics look good from ukbff final 07 welldone pal


----------



## LOCUST

supercell said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> To do it you really have to have a grip with your off season nutrition and know how many kcals you are eating and also the ratios.
> 
> Once you have these its a question of introducing cardio at say 30 mins 3x a week and see what happens.
> 
> If you start to lean out very slowly then crank up the cardio to 5 days a week until you are doing 30 mins 7 days a week.
> 
> All the time you are losing BF and retaining muscle mass keep doing the same add or takeaway nothing. Once things slow it maybe best to just crank up the cardio once more and so on. Only dip carbs and cals as a last resort or if your current diet is full of crap.
> 
> A lot of it is trial and error and due to everyones metabolic rate and response there is no hard or fast rule that applies to everyone.
> 
> J


Thanks james, always helpful.

So i presmue once ive found my maintenance level then just increase or decrease cardio to add muscle or loose fat.


----------



## supercell

LOCUST said:


> Thanks james, always helpful.
> 
> So i presmue once ive found my maintenance level then just increase or decrease cardio to add muscle or loose fat.


Yes if you are doing a set amount of cardio in the off season.

If not then you would find the number of cals to add around 0.5-1lb per week and then add in cardio from there to start losing fat.

James


----------



## amjad.khan

supercell said:


> Hi Amjad,
> 
> Welcome to uk muscle and to my thread and thanks for your comments.
> 
> Cardio is best performed before your first meal as it is the best time to tap into the body's fat stores.
> 
> In simple terms, when you sleep you are fasting (ie not eating for 8 hours) and therefore your body is more depleted in stored carbohydrate or energy (muscle and liver glycogen)
> 
> Whilst you do your cardio, after about 20 mins the body will switch to using the bodyfat as its primary fuel source instead of the food you have just eaten or muscle glycogen from the carbohydrates eaten and stored many hours ago (the day before).
> 
> It also helps in kick starting your metabolic rate, so you not only benefit when you are doing the cardio but also after, as there is quite a time lag until the body returns to its normal metabolic functioning.
> 
> This way you can continue burning bodyfat many hours after the cardio has taken place.
> 
> Hope this kind of helps
> 
> James


Hi James

Thanks for the reply, i really appricate you responded to my question in such a busy time for yourself, reading your thread has really inspire me to take my training to the next level. Just a another quick question if you dont mind, as a learner to the sport would you recommend cardio to a beginner like myself? or do i just solely concerate on weight training not cardio for a while?

Thanks

Amjad :lift:


----------



## BRIS

Thanks for answering my question.

Did you ever release your DVD in the end, how is it progressing?


----------



## blom

Hi James,

good luck with your show!!


----------



## martzee

superb mate thats hell of a gain wont get anymore muscle on that frame of yours soon lol


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Yes all on track.
> 
> Sarah Bridges took a look at me today down at the gym and was shocked at how much size I had put on since the British. I am 6-7lbs heavier than I was 5 weeks out from the British, so I reckon a good solid 1-2kgs once its all off.
> 
> 
> 
> J


Whoever put your offseason diet together must be a genuis...


----------



## jw007

Nine Pack said:


> Whoever put your offseason diet together must be a genuis...


Im sure the new advanced training regime and "supplements" put together by NYTOL has surely had a lot to do with it too


----------



## 3752




----------



## myprotein

jw007 said:


> Im sure the new advanced training regime and "supplements" put together by NYTOL has surely had a lot to do with it too


Don't forget his total dedication and extreme focus. We have been immensely impressed with James dedication and focus especially. It really is second to none and we are lucky enough to work with lots of international level professional athletes and teams.

...and of course dont forget the fact James now uses our leading edge nutritional supplements exclusively!  

MP


----------



## 3752

myprotein.co.uk said:


> ...and of course dont forget the fact James now uses our leading edge nutritional supplements exclusively!
> 
> MP


yea but they have not help produced the physique he has now as he has only just been using them a few months.....


----------



## myprotein

Pscarb said:


> yea but they have not help produced the physique he has now as he has only just been using them a few months.....


Of course not, but we are sure they will help "fine tune" his already awesome physique for the Arnold and then the British 08! Should be a great year for James!


----------



## 3752

i am sure they will help push him further up the ladder so to speak....


----------



## donggle

supercell said:


> Hi Bris,
> 
> I do 30 mins 6x a week pre meal 1 off season.
> 
> It doesn't differ if I am 'off' and I dont bulk, so that isn't part of the equation anyway.
> 
> If you do bulk though, cardio is still essential to help the body process all that food, aid transit through the digestive tract and also to keep bodyfat in check.
> 
> IMO bulking is not as important as people think and now many pro's stay lean off season as it make dieting easier and also they can get more work.
> 
> Slow gains are best gains. Bulk, and a lot of the gains will be lost when you diet as a large % will be just water and fat, as well as increased glycogen storage.
> 
> J


So you don't bulk and cut? You just add muscle whilst staying lean by adjusting the amount of cardio? This is slightly confusing to me, I thought to burn fat you need a calorie defecit? So whilst keeping lean how do you manage to grow which needs a calorie surplus? You should write a book James!


----------



## Captain Hero

Amazing improvements James  I dont understand how you can have as tremendous a physique as you have and not be a pro?

Out of interest big guy, what is your main motivation behind competing? whats driving you?


----------



## supercell

amjad.khan said:


> Hi James
> 
> Thanks for the reply, i really appricate you responded to my question in such a busy time for yourself, reading your thread has really inspire me to take my training to the next level. Just a another quick question if you dont mind, as a learner to the sport would you recommend cardio to a beginner like myself? or do i just solely concerate on weight training not cardio for a while?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Amjad :lift:


The benefits of cardio are there for both beginners and experienced lifters. 3-4 times a week at 30-45mins a session, pre meal 1 or PWO, which ever is more convenient.

J


----------



## supercell

estfna said:


> So you don't bulk and cut? You just add muscle whilst staying lean by adjusting the amount of cardio? This is slightly confusing to me, I thought to burn fat you need a calorie defecit? So whilst keeping lean how do you manage to grow which needs a calorie surplus? You should write a book James!


Ultimately yes, you are right but by varying the macros and adjusting and using complimentary supplements I feel it is possible. It is merely a question of shifting body composition from that which favours muscle over that of fat.

J


----------



## supercell

Captain Hero said:


> Amazing improvements James  I dont understand how you can have as tremendous a physique as you have and not be a pro?
> 
> Out of interest big guy, what is your main motivation behind competing? whats driving you?


My main motivation is to keep improving and be the best my genetics and hard disciplined work will allow.

The thought of winning another British title also keeps the burning desire alive.

J


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> yea but they have not help produced the physique he has now as he has only just been using them a few months.....


I dont think anyone including Myprotein are under any illusion that my physique was created by their or anyone elses supplements.

Everything we do as BBers is a small piece of the puzzle and after 8 weeks of exclusive use they are certainly playing an important part.

This is the first time that I have ever used any companies supplements exclusively so previous improvements were hard to attribute to one particular source. Now that I am I feel 100% confident in them and hope that they will continue to play an important part over the months and maybe years ahead.

J


----------



## 3752

of course james


----------



## supercell

*Today is Monday 28th January 2008*

Weight this morning was 14st 4lbs.

Holding a lot of fluid today from the 1200 miles I travelled over the weekend and also the substantial cheat meal I had on saturday up in Edinburgh.

So, what a weekend I have had; it was in one word....Fantastic.

I want to start off by thanking Del SO much for his kindness and extreme generousity during my trip up to Scotland and Tower Gym in Whitburn, West Lothian.

The weather was typically Scottish with a deluge of rain and wind making the trip to the hotel an eventful one with flooded roads and submerged cars!!!

I arrived on the friday afternoon at Edinburgh's Waverely station and was met by a smiling Del. We then drove to my hotel above a Loch in the small town of Linlithgoe (sp)

The hotel was great with a very spacious room with amazing views across the Loch and town (when the weather cleared)

After checking in it was off to the gym for a meet and greet with the members that had braved the weather. Everyone was really friendly and it wasn't long before the questions on all aspects of BBing came rolling in.

One thing that really struck me was the enthusiasm of everyone and also a real feeling of 'communtiy' and friendship within the gym, it really was heartwarming.

Later on Del's friend and training partner (Ian) came down to train after being held up for a few hours by flooded track and a broken down train!!

We trained shoulders and tri's and they took my lead. I think they were somewhat shocked by my short training session but i will let Del explain more and how his training is now being turned on its head!!

After staying at the gym for around 6 hours Del dropped me back off at the hotel and I pretty much went straight to bed.

The next day dawned a little drier and we hit the gym at 10am. I did a light leg session (as I was going to take the weekend off training) and then after spent another 4-5 hours chatting and helping the memebers of Dels Tower Gym.

Lots of pics were taken which I am sure Del will send for me to put up on either this thread or a separate one.

At 3pm we then headed off to Edinburgh for a look around the town and also a ghost walk of old Edinburgh which was fascinating. Ian and a lad called Daz came along too. After the walk we headed off to find a restaurant and we found a great Italian and the food was sensational, I really cant believe how much I ate.

After the food we then went in search of a little of Edinburghs 'alternative' nightlife which was most enjoyable especially for Daz (who was only 17). I think we changed his life forever!!!! LOL.

After we then drove back to the hotel and I was dropped off.

The next morning it was time to go home. It had been a great weekend and I had made many friends. Everyone was SO welcoming towards me and I was treated so well it was really humbling. Nothing was too much bother for Del (or Nee bother as they say up there) but as I explained to Del, my life is simple; as long as I have a bed and food (and of course a gym) then I am a happy man!!!

I will be back, there is no doubt in my mind, and it will be soon. Scotland and the Scottish people are wonderful folk and made my first trip beyond the border a very memorable and unforgetable one.

Today its back to reality and back to work and cardio (which I shied away from for 3 days!!) so it was 75 minutes today and will be 90 mins for the remainder of the week.

I am now truley focused, Scotland was my last big trip until the Arnold. It is now time to knuckle under and really push hard as with just under 5 weeks remaining I want to make sure I am ready in just under 4.

J


----------



## Marsbar

Sounds like a great time James .. credit to you as well for taking the time out to help Del and his members.


----------



## Nytol

Some posts have been edited etc, this is for a good reason, please understand.

Thanks


----------



## Nine Pack

Nytol said:


> Some posts have been edited etc, this is for a good reason, please understand.
> 
> Thanks


Why you little............ Only kidding bud. Wise move. :beer1:


----------



## StephenC

Sounds like you had a good weekend then James, I ended up in bed with the flu and couldnt make it.

Had a few pages of A4 full of questions too lol

I'll save them for next time:lift:


----------



## Delhi

supercell said:


> *Today is Monday 28th January 2008*
> 
> Weight this morning was 14st 4lbs.
> 
> Holding a lot of fluid today from the 1200 miles I travelled over the weekend and also the substantial cheat meal I had on saturday up in Edinburgh.
> 
> So, what a weekend I have had; it was in one word....Fantastic.
> 
> I want to start off by thanking Del SO much for his kindness and extreme generousity during my trip up to Scotland and Tower Gym in Whitburn, West Lothian.
> 
> The weather was typically Scottish with a deluge of rain and wind making the trip to the hotel an eventful one with flooded roads and submerged cars!!!
> 
> I arrived on the friday afternoon at Edinburgh's Waverely station and was met by a smiling Del. We then drove to my hotel above a Loch in the small town of Linlithgoe (sp)
> 
> The hotel was great with a very spacious room with amazing views across the Loch and town (when the weather cleared)
> 
> After checking in it was off to the gym for a meet and greet with the members that had braved the weather. Everyone was really friendly and it wasn't long before the questions on all aspects of BBing came rolling in.
> 
> One thing that really struck me was the enthusiasm of everyone and also a real feeling of 'communtiy' and friendship within the gym, it really was heartwarming.
> 
> Later on Del's friend and training partner (Ian) came down to train after being held up for a few hours by flooded track and a broken down train!!
> 
> We trained shoulders and tri's and they took my lead. I think they were somewhat shocked by my short training session but i will let Del explain more and how his training is now being turned on its head!!
> 
> After staying at the gym for around 6 hours Del dropped me back off at the hotel and I pretty much went straight to bed.
> 
> The next day dawned a little drier and we hit the gym at 10am. I did a light leg session (as I was going to take the weekend off training) and then after spent another 4-5 hours chatting and helping the memebers of Dels Tower Gym.
> 
> Lots of pics were taken which I am sure Del will send for me to put up on either this thread or a separate one.
> 
> At 3pm we then headed off to Edinburgh for a look around the town and also a ghost walk of old Edinburgh which was fascinating. Ian and a lad called Daz came along too. After the walk we headed off to find a restaurant and we found a great Italian and the food was sensational, I really cant believe how much I ate.
> 
> After the food we then went in search of a little of Edinburghs 'alternative' nightlife which was most enjoyable especially for Daz (who was only 17). I think we changed his life forever!!!! LOL.
> 
> After we then drove back to the hotel and I was dropped off.
> 
> The next morning it was time to go home. It had been a great weekend and I had made many friends. Everyone was SO welcoming towards me and I was treated so well it was really humbling. Nothing was too much bother for Del (or Nee bother as they say up there) but as I explained to Del, my life is simple; as long as I have a bed and food (and of course a gym) then I am a happy man!!!
> 
> I will be back, there is no doubt in my mind, and it will be soon. Scotland and the Scottish people are wonderful folk and made my first trip beyond the border a very memorable and unforgetable one.
> 
> Today its back to reality and back to work and cardio (which I shied away from for 3 days!!) so it was 75 minutes today and will be 90 mins for the remainder of the week.
> 
> I am now truley focused, Scotland was my last big trip until the Arnold. It is now time to knuckle under and really push hard as with just under 5 weeks remaining I want to make sure I am ready in just under 4.
> 
> J


First off I appologise for the delay in responding mate.

WOW what a very kind post indeed. Me and the tower members learned a great deal from you James and as promised you now have a loyal fan base up here (Listen for the jocks at the UKBFF 2008 LOL). I have already told you my thoughts about your visit but words really dont convey my gratitute toward yourself.

As you know I tell it like it is............thanks mate from the bottom of my heart. As mentioned, you will forever be welcome up these parts and we all await your speedy return.

As for others reading this post that dont already know James, I can assure you he is a true gentleman and his persona and attitude FAR outwiegh his physical attributes. This alone makes him a champ in my book, and believe it or not the gym members who spoke of him all said the same.

I am glad James mentioned the word "Community" in his post as it means we are heading in the right direction as a gym.

I am a big believer in knowledge and I hope to create something completley different at tower (We have a library in the gym FFS!), and the visit of James marks the beggining of towers "Knowledge sharing" and as such I hope to attract other atheletes (Or notable people) to come up here and be part of it all. And in some way I can give back to this sport I love so much..............

PS "I will be back, there is no doubt in my mind, and it will be soon." Not soon enough mate

PPS rain???? what rain? mild shower yes but not rain, I dont think so..............  Nae bother big yin.


----------



## supercell

Thanks Del, you are the true gent.

What you have done for those guys is nothing short of inspirational.

I hope that they all have found something that they are passionate about, just as you have and your gym leapfrogs them into a life changing lifestyle and helps them become more fulfilled people as a result.

God bless

James


----------



## amjad.khan

supercell said:


> The benefits of cardio are there for both beginners and experienced lifters. 3-4 times a week at 30-45mins a session, pre meal 1 or PWO, which ever is more convenient.
> 
> J


Hi James

Thank for the advice, I will apply the cardio to my training and see how my body will impact on this method. I will now apply my new diet which was kindly given to me by Keith (Righyho) when I first joined his gym but never got around to it (sorry Keith ) and who knows couple of years of hard training and dieting I might be on the stage completing against you guys. 

Thanks

Amjad


----------



## Delhi

supercell said:


> Thanks Del, you are the true gent.
> 
> What you have done for those guys is nothing short of inspirational.
> 
> I hope that they all have found something that they are passionate about, just as you have and your gym leapfrogs them into a life changing lifestyle and helps them become more fulfilled people as a result.
> 
> God bless
> 
> James




Now go get em tiger and show the world what you are made off.


----------



## webby

James, Ive read what you've said about doing your cardio in the morning and your weights separately. Do you think i would get the same benefits from doing my cardio at midday, followed by meal 3, and then weights at 5pm?

My problem is that I have to get up quite early for work anyway so to do cardio before work id have to get up at 5:30am which means to get a full nights sleep id be going to bed at about 8pm and I dont get home until 7pm. An hour really isnt enough to have my dinner and prep all my meals for the following day and wind down.


----------



## greg fear

james great work im preparing for my first show in may nabba wales

and reading your thread is really making me put the effort in that is needed  just hope i get the results

keep up the gd work mate looking excellent


----------



## supercell

webby said:


> James, Ive read what you've said about doing your cardio in the morning and your weights separately. Do you think i would get the same benefits from doing my cardio at midday, followed by meal 3, and then weights at 5pm?
> 
> My problem is that I have to get up quite early for work anyway so to do cardio before work id have to get up at 5:30am which means to get a full nights sleep id be going to bed at about 8pm and I dont get home until 7pm. An hour really isnt enough to have my dinner and prep all my meals for the following day and wind down.


Hi There,

You would get some benefit but not as much as if you were to do your pre meal 1.

I get up at 5.15 every morning except sunday to do cardio before work (altho it is easier as I work at a gym)

How much sleep do you need!!??

I go to bed at 10.30-11.30 and am up at 5.15 and feel great.

You have to fit cardio into your routine without upsetting it too much. For me it works great but if Nytol were to do it he'd be Mr Grumps come training at 9.30!! 

Remember the 6 P's

POOR

PLANNING

PROMOTES

P1SS

POOR

PERFORMANCE

You know what I think you should do! 

J


----------



## supercell

greg fear said:


> james great work im preparing for my first show in may nabba wales
> 
> and reading your thread is really making me put the effort in that is needed  just hope i get the results
> 
> keep up the gd work mate looking excellent


Hi Greg,

Firstly best of luck for your first show and I hope you are able to find some useful bits in this thread to make your prep enjoyable, yet effective.

You WILL get results if you are consistent and focused on the job in hand. Its all too easy for some to take the path of least resistance but that's what separates us from the 'also rans'.

Keep us all updated

J


----------



## pob80

James what does your daily meal plan look like at the moment and will you be changing anything up to a week out? I started my diet and prep this week and this thread has been great motivation for me.


----------



## webby

supercell said:


> How much sleep do you need!!??
> 
> I go to bed at 10.30-11.30 and am up at 5.15 and feel great.


Well this week ive been starting work early so ive been going to bed between 9 and 10pm and getting up at 6am and im still nackered! I think there is something seriously wrong with my body. Maybe im still catching up on sleep from my teens? Ive never been good in the mornings and its always annoyed me as I know I want to get up, my body just says NO!



supercell said:


> You know what I think you should do!


Drag my lazy **** out of bed and stop complaining?


----------



## supercell

pob80 said:


> James what does your daily meal plan look like at the moment and will you be changing anything up to a week out? I started my diet and prep this week and this thread has been great motivation for me.


Hi Bud,

Best of luck with the prep, bet you cant wait to get up there again. I was impressed at what you brought to the stage last time, just need to be harder and fill that massive frame of yours out and there's plenty of time for that!!

Your presentation was supurb for a first timer, one of the best I have ever seen TBH.

My diet takes the form of 8 meals on a TD and 7 on a NTD and include my 2am meal

My macros are around 375c, 375p and 70g fat on a TD and 325c, 325p and 110f on a NTD

I eat every 2.5-3 hours

No changes planned. If it aint broke and all that!!!

J


----------



## supercell

webby said:


> Drag my lazy **** out of bed and stop complaining?


Yep

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Thursday 31st Jan 2008

I am now exactly 4 weeks out from the show

Weight this morning in the buff was 13st 13.5lbs

My weight this morning has dropped by nearly 5lbs since the weekend. I was holding a lot of water after travelling up to and back from Scotland and knew that once my routine was back on track things would come in nicely again.

This week has seen a ceasation of my 2am meal and also an increase of 15 mins PWO cardio (4x a week) so an hour extra a week (so far)

After speaking to Paul today he has told me not to drop the 2am meal and just keep the cardio going as well as doing a little extra on NTD's (20 mins NTD and 10 mins on TD).

My body responds very quickly to any changes and the look of my physique in just 3 days has changed a lot, even my face has come in this week.

I am just about to start a new fat burner from my sponsors (myprotein) called Thermopure and I have also upped the dose of Acetyl L Carnitine by 1g daily.

I will also start adding in a little more L Glutamine over the next few days as the stresses on my body increase a little (10-15g daily)

I feel fantastic at the moment and still feel like I am not dieting.

My legs are striated as are my glutes, triceps and calves and vacularity when training is off the scale.

Training has been going well and strength has remained high. I have had a little problem with my left tricep and as a result I will now stop training them directly. I think from all the heavy pressing (shoulders and chest) it is being over trained so will now concentrate on pre exhausting and doing the pressing movements last.

I have also been told by Paul to stop training quads now to give them a chance to fully recover as they will get more than enough stimulation through the 75-80 mins cardio daily.

I will still train my hams and calves tho until 2 weeks out.

I have also been asked to attend an all expenses trip to Cyprus in May along with a few others to take part in a BBing extravaganza and show (not competing) as well as taking part in Aggie Dulson's new DVD she is working on.

I may extend it for another few days and take Nic and have a holiday (I'll be off season so will enjoy the time away). Aggie was awarded her IFBB pro card last year and will be making her debut this year I believe.

Both Jim and Aggie have been very supportive of me over the last few years and we regularly keep in touch and touch base on various bodybuilding issues.

I will be flying up to Manchester to see Paul B on around the 16th and will be then 2 weeks out with hopefully just a few tweaks to get me where I need to be the following week.

So all in all things are good and life is pretty enjoyable at the moment. Work has been flooding in and I am keeping myself very busy working silly hours each week...I am looking forward to competing just for a break!!!

I will be updating with photo's this sunday as the last ones were 2 weeks ago. Hopefully we should see some changes and with all being well the finished product will be ready in around 3 weeks time (8 days out), just as I had planned around 3 months ago.

J


----------



## ah24

Everything sounds in order James, with the PT work - is that on top of gym instructor hours or do you only PT?

Keep up the hard work, not long to go


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Sounds like everything is going to plan which is good to hear, but does that mean our leg session out the window this Sat ?


----------



## supercell

Not for you!!!! ^^^^^


----------



## supercell

ah24 said:


> Everything sounds in order James, with the PT work - is that on top of gym instructor hours or do you only PT?
> 
> Keep up the hard work, not long to go


I do both:lift:

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> Not for you!!!! ^^^^^


Oh i get it now !

You get to stand there and put Matt and I through a gruelling leg session...

Thats just evil..

See you Sat


----------



## Nytol

He still has the hamstrings and calves to do,


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Yeah and he won't earn himself a Nando's..

Ha Ha


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> He still has the hamstrings and calves to do,


Sshhhh

Yeah calves could do with being trained again.....NOT!!!

J


----------



## supercell

pitbull said:


> Yeah and he won't earn himself a Nando's..
> 
> Ha Ha


That's SO last year, Its curry now my friend, for its fat burning properties of course. :lift:

See you sat

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> That's SO last year, Its curry now my friend, for its fat burning properties of course. :lift:
> 
> See you sat
> 
> J


Don't haven't had a curry in ages.. last time was in southport with Luke after the Uni..

Chicken Tikka, Naan and loads of mint dip and red onion mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

The joys of dieting lol.


----------



## Delhi

Hi James,

Everything sounds like it is coming along nice now.

Looking forward to the update pics


----------



## supercell

Today is Saturday 2nd February 2008

Weight this morning unchanged at 13st 13.5lbs

After my conversation with Paul B we decided that quads were to be left until after my show. Unfortunately I had arranged for a client to train legs with me around 1 week ago so felt I should oblige with my final leg (quad) session today at the Ministry Gym.

In all fairness the workout was probably the best we (Nytol and I) have had since training together. It was hardcore and fairly brutal and the weights lifted were not too shabby either.

We started with a few sets of light leg ext and then moved onto the meat, hacks.

We started at 1 plate, then 2, the 3 and finished with 4 plates a side for around 8 reps, pausing at the bottom and then driving up explosively.

It was then onto staggered leg presses with a fairly modest weight (around 200kgs) as the hacks were fairly brutal and my legs were pumped to fcuk!!

3 sets of these were performed, 30 reps on each of the 3 sets. These really did make the pain from the hacks seem like a walk in the park. Just the amount of lactic acid building up was enough to make you want to puke!!

After quads it was onto hams where we started by pre exhausting with seated curls. We upped the weight by around 25% today, using the whole stack for 8 reps; again the burn and pain was fairly intense.

Finally we hit the SLDL and I worked up to 3.5 plates a side for 8 reps whilst Nytol went for 220kgs for 6 and the bastard made it look easy!!!

My legs were spent after 3 sets of these and they shook, twitched and spasmed for about 30 mins after.

Nytol has just managed to get the charger sorted for his camera/vid and took some of me on the staggered leg press. The weight is irrelavant but the squirming and pain on my face and body were oh so real. You will notice I only d0 25 reps but after crying like a baby for a min I complete the 5 extra before concentrating hard not to puke!!

The plan will be to film a little of each of our training sessions over the next 3 weeks and I will try to get some of me posing too to show you where we are at.

So all in all a great workout and a great quad workout to finish my prep on (the best yet) and this will just be a taster for our off season plan which excites me already and I really cannot wait to see the results.

My leg cuts maybe a little blurred tomorrow when I take my photos but hopefully you will see an improvement. The ante has been upped this week and the boundaries will be continued to be pushed in the next 3 weeks to make sure the Arnold is where people sit up and notice us amateur Brits!!!

Enjoy the video:lift:






James


----------



## Marsbar

owww .. that looked painful!!!

good to see that I'm doing them right though


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks for that James. I don't have a great imagination so could understand how to perform staggered leg press correctly. I will now implement this into my routine  Legs look good mate even though the lightin sucks.


----------



## squat_this

Haven't checked this thread for a while but glad to see the prep has still been going great James. Keep going bro!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

J

Did you forget someone ??


----------



## supercell

pitbull said:


> J
> 
> Did you forget someone ??


How could I forget Mr Pitbull AKA Sam.

Sam is the guy's whose standing by the leg press and is doing the S Coast show in 9 weeks time. He will be doing the Inters o80's and will be bang on the money (or else!!!) 

How are the quads today sir?

J


----------



## supercell

As promised, here are the phot's at 4 weeks out. Taken this morning after 60 mins of cardio and before breakfast. I was SO hungry this morning, infact I was really hungry yesterday too!!

I am a little washed out in these pics as the light was strong this morning.

Weight in these was just shy of 14st (around 89kgs). I think I have another 5-7lbs or so to come off before the carb up. Pre carb up to the Brits I was 13st 4.5lbs, so we should see a slightly bigger fuller Mr Llewellin in the States.


----------



## Nytol

Looking very good mate, but once again the pictures do you no justice.


----------



## Garbs

Jesus.

Awesome.


----------



## amjad.khan

Looking awesome there mate, yours legs, lats and back have improved majorly from the british. Well done


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> Looking very good mate, but once again the pictures do you no justice.


Yeah looking at them I look like I have gone backwards TBH, I look smoother than a babies bum.

Oh well, I know things have moved forward. I am down by 3lbs, my belt has gone down another notch and my skinfolds are less.

I could have just decided not to post them but hey it will shock em even more once show time comes!! 

BTW legs are nicely sore, esp glutes and adductors.... oh yeah and hams. Quads suprisingly not too bad.....YET!!

See you tomorrow mate after your lie in, Wade will be there by 11.30:lift:

J


----------



## rightyho

Such an inspirational thread.

When I feel like having a day off training I wander in here and have a read.

Seems about 20 training at my gym lurk or post in here, too. 

Top stuff as always.

Those staggered leg presses look, er, odd James.

Best of luck in the run-up mate.


----------



## hilly

well if the pics do you no justice then you must be looking unreal mate cos you look awesome there a real inspiration.

Keep up the good work.

Oh and i did that staggered leg press this morning dam those really do fry your quads. thanks for the vid.


----------



## Littleluke

Your back has improved vastly James. Your taper is even more apparent because your lats have improved so much, not to mention the thickness.

You quads also look fantastic. Can't wait to see you in person again!! I want a picture this time  lol


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> Yeah looking at them I look like I have gone backwards TBH, I look smoother than a babies bum.
> 
> * Oh well, I know things have moved forward. I am down by 3lbs, my belt has gone down another notch and my skinfolds are less.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> I could have just decided not to post them but hey it will shock em even more once show time comes!!
> 
> BTW legs are nicely sore, esp glutes and adductors.... oh yeah and hams. Quads suprisingly not too bad.....YET!!
> 
> See you tomorrow mate after your lie in, Wade will be there by 11.30:lift:
> 
> J


Moved forward is a huge understatement, just too bad the camera does not capture it, maybe well get some close up shots and see if they capture your condition greater detail?


----------



## MarkL

man your looking shredded to fcuk for 14 stone. be interesting to see pics of you from show day!

all the best mate


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

looks like all your hard work is paying off m8 well done like the physique!!!!

When you go over the ocean they wont know whats hit them m8!!!!!

All the best of luck, mind you looking at your pics m8 you dont need luck lol


----------



## supercell

Thankyou all for your comments. As you all know I am my worst critic but that I see as a good thing and drives me harder.

The last 3-4 weeks are the real 'business' end, its where things really do start to happen and at a fairly frightening rate.

My diet will be changing tomorrow in favour of white fish and chicken. I did this for the last 3 weeks into the British and my physique responded well.

I am under no illusions that the next 3-4 weeks will be tougher, as I have said right through my thread, not once have I felt like I am dieting. Yesterday and today are probably the only times when I have felt really hungry and I can only guess the next few weeks this will become far more apparant.

As many of you will have seen from my thread, the content has been changed and posts referring to AAS etc have been removed. This was my decision after it was brought to my attention that information had got back to the 'powers that be'

This saddened me a great deal and has meant that it is no longer the thread that it set out to be.

My threads are there 'warts and all' for people to get a REAL understanding of what makes a show winning, champion physique. It also acts as education for those that may have thought about straying to the dark side in order to follow their dream thinking this was all that separated the champions from the 'also rans'.

I hope that it also showed and continues to show just how much hard work and effort goes into all of this. There will never be a majic pill or bullet but there will always be hard work, bloody mindedness and relentless consistency. These are the traits that separate us from them.

So please bare with the thread, you have all followed my journey tirelessly (Ok maybe not completely tirelessly!!) over the last few months and now that I am reaching the end I will need you all more than ever.

We are all involved in a great sport that brings all kinds of people, races and religions together for one purpose and that is a great thing in itself. For me to be able to help, inspire and redirect people on a different path through life (a more fulfilling path) is an amazing feeling and incredibly humbling.

I will always remain the person I am today and will always go out of my way to offer advice and guidance in a sport full of potential 'mine fields'.

All I have left to say is that for the person that 'leaked information' I hope you have achieved your goal in this sport and therefore need no further help, for that single act has not only potential consequences for me but also for everyone else who is here to learn and to bodybuild safely and effectively.

Thankyou

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> How could I forget Mr Pitbull AKA Sam.
> 
> Sam is the guy's whose standing by the leg press and is doing the S Coast show in 9 weeks time. He will be doing the Inters o80's and will be bang on the money (or else!!!)
> 
> How are the quads today sir?
> 
> J


You know i was only messing lol..

9 weeks today does come round quick.. Aslong as i managed to steer clear of the local curry house and Nando's i'll be fine.

But hey you're first 

Nice vid, but even with you squirming around like a girl still doesn't do the intense burn justice..

Must admit the session was low on exercises but it was balls to the wall style. And come tomorrow i know i'll be suffering 

What got me was when we hit the SLDL's i was quite chuffed with the weight i moved considering this is not a exercise i use.

This feeling lasted all of 2mins when Matt came along racked the weight up and rep'd out with ease, fair play Matt.

Well no doubt i pop down again soon, last 3 times has all been leg sessions and now with you dropping quads may get the chance to hit something different.


----------



## 3752

Sam nice to see you back on hear mate good luck with your prep mate...

James sounds like things are going to plan mate hopefully i will get a session in with you at castles soon mate...


----------



## Littleluke

James - What is your back routine like? rep ranges etc? And closer to the show do you still do deadlifts using a freebar as many switch to smith for the stability. I did staggered leg press today. .I'm so not walking tomorrow LOL


----------



## supercell

Littleluke said:


> James - What is your back routine like? rep ranges etc? And closer to the show do you still do deadlifts using a freebar as many switch to smith for the stability. I did staggered leg press today. .I'm so not walking tomorrow LOL


Hi Luke,

For back now we try to change things most workouts whilst keeping a rowing and pulldown movement in.

Last week for instance we started with BO Rows with an EZ bar and did 3 warm ups and 1 set to failure.

We then did chins, 1 warm up then 1 set to failure with 10kgs hanging round the waist

We then finished on the plate loaded row machine (one arm at a time) and did 1 warm up and 2 sets to failure.

That was it.

Low volume but gut busting intensity.

We dont do regular deads in this phase as we do heavy SLDL for hams. To do regular deads too would be too much. When we are doing 180-220kgs for these to do them again would be counter productive as they are different exercises of the same generic movement.

As we move into the off season phase after my show regular deads will take the place of SLDL's and will be from the floor.

Adopting this brief, intense workout protocol has moved me forward both in strength and muscular size faster than I could have dreamed of; it has been a total shock to the body for me. On the other side too, it really does allow the body to recover and for over training to never be of concern.

It may be in the off season we modify it slightly and go to a rotation of training the whole body every 8-9 days to allow for more recovery and more muscular growth.

hope this helps:lift:

James

LOL with the staggered leg press


----------



## Captain Hero

James whats the deal with the staggered leg press big guy? In the vid it looks like you are putting more of the weight onto one leg whilst still being supported by the other one, would that be about right?

Any benefits for you over standard leg press?


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> It may be in the off season we modify it slightly and go to a rotation of training the whole body every 8-9 days to allow for more recovery and more muscular growth.


I was thinking that exact same thing last week, :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

Captain Hero said:


> Any benefits for you over standard leg press?


More blood comes out of the ears. 

This is a move I showed James a while ago, but the idea was posted by Vern Montgomery on the CNP board ages ago. He's was a little, shall we say 'controversial' at times so few people listened to him which was a shame as he had a few little gems to share amongst the other comments.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> More blood comes out of the ears.
> 
> This is a move I showed James a while ago, but the idea was posted by Vern Montgomery on the CNP board ages ago. He's was a little, shall we say 'controversial' at times so few people listened to him which was a shame as he had a few little gems to share amongst the other comments.


 

Vern Montgomery was also a poster on this board too Paul, he got banned fairly soon after he joined though.


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks for the indepth reply James. I find that doing Deadlifts combined with my other exercises to be murder. I'm shocked at how little sets you do yet you've got some a crazy physique. I understand it's the intensity but still shocking.

As for SLDL, I think I will alternate between these and normal deads so that my hamstrings are getting more fequent stimulation as they are one of my weak points.

Glad the prep has gone so well up till now. Couldn't believe it when I read you have only just started feeling hungry.. I felt hungry from day one.. It was a big change for me though as I have never done anything like this before, KFC, Nandos and crispy creams tends to me the basis of my diet 

Great work though James.


----------



## Nine Pack

Captain Hero said:


> Vern Montgomery was also a poster on this board too Paul, he got banned fairly soon after he joined though.


Like I said, he was 'controversial'. I met him at the Birmingham UKBFF show last year actually. He's a nice guy, but clearly liked to cause a ruckus when on the boards.


----------



## supercell

Captain Hero said:


> James whats the deal with the staggered leg press big guy? In the vid it looks like you are putting more of the weight onto one leg whilst still being supported by the other one, would that be about right?
> 
> Any benefits for you over standard leg press?


Paul, I like the more blood out of ears; thats about right!

Yes you are correct, the lower leg plays a kind of supporting role but would take around one third of the load. Once the first set of 15 are done and the foot positions are swapped, this is when you will notice the severe pain, lactic acid build up and the blood spilling from the ears

Normal leg press hurts but I find this one is just plain nasty.:lift:

J


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> I was thinking that exact same thing last week, :thumb:


Great minds hey Matt?

Anything that means more rest means only one thing.....More time for eating

J


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> All I have left to say is that for the person that 'leaked information' I hope you have achieved your goal in this sport and therefore need no further help, for that single act has not only potential consequences for me but also for everyone else who is here to learn and to bodybuild safely and effectively.


 Unbelieveable!!

Keep doing what your doing mate, your leg session looked brutal the other day, I like many others it would seem have stuck the staggered leg press in my workout, your journal really does throw up new little gems like this all the time. The amount i have learnt about bodybuilding and diet and many other little tips just from following your journals is incredible. Your honesty, openness and willingness to help others is a real testament to you as a person James. All the best mate as your prep starts into it's last few weeks.

BT


----------



## LOCUST

Great progress mate, love that vid lol,


----------



## shorty

James just seen that vid mate, very nice too... any news on when your dvd will be ready... it seemed to move on quickly then no news?.... are you saving it till after the arnold to get some more footage???

also yes the staggered leg press is a killer!!


----------



## Captain Hero

shorty said:


> James just seen that vid mate, very nice too... any news on when your dvd will be ready... it seemed to move on quickly then no news?.... are you saving it till after the arnold to get some more footage???
> 
> also yes the staggered leg press is a killer!!


Yeah bump that I recall you saying you were making one


----------



## hackskii

Love the vid, those biceps look massive even in a shirt.


----------



## supercell

Re the DVD, I am hoping to add a little more to it (possibly even another disc) to show 2006 (already done) and 2008 (pre and post Arnold) once the weights really crank up a gear.

These things have a habit of taking longer than you think esp when you are as busy as me and also have other ideas of what to do to make it better and more informative as well as a few cameo roles from some of the guys that have helped me.

J


----------



## supercell

Bobbytrickster said:


> Unbelieveable!!
> 
> Keep doing what your doing mate, your leg session looked brutal the other day, I like many others it would seem have stuck the staggered leg press in my workout, your journal really does throw up new little gems like this all the time. The amount i have learnt about bodybuilding and diet and many other little tips just from following your journals is incredible. Your honesty, openness and willingness to help others is a real testament to you as a person James. All the best mate as your prep starts into it's last few weeks.
> 
> BT


Posts like these are what drives me to keep going.

Thanks, it means a great deal to me.

J


----------



## Tall

James - do you prefer staggered leg press over "Duck Foot" leg press...?

("Duck Foot" is where you have your feet spread but heels together to form a V shape)

I've tried "Duck Foot" Leg Press once and it hammered the like out of my outer quads... Not tried the staggered leg press as yet...


----------



## pitbull1436114521

J

Just like to post these to show the difference from 04/07 to you now lost for words to describe, its unreal...























































Sam


----------



## Littleluke

OMG! lol. Incredile James mate. That's all the motivation I need  .

I can barely get up today James my legs are agony. I love staggered leg press  lol


----------



## supercell

pitbull said:


> J
> 
> Just like to post these to show the difference from 04/07 to you now lost for words to describe, its unreal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam


Fcuk me where did you find those bad boy shots:eek: I am loving the spangly trunks.

Not bad for 9 months growing, but you gotta remember that I was 'off' season:lift:

Its also kind of worrying that in those short 9 months I seem to have lost my hair LOL. Perhaps I needed the protein from the keratin in my hair to feed my growing body!!

J


----------



## supercell

Littleluke said:


> OMG! lol. Incredile James mate. That's all the motivation I need  .
> 
> I can barely get up today James my legs are agony. I love staggered leg press  lol


LMAO!!!:lift:

J


----------



## supercell

Here are a couple of clips from today's session, chest and tri's

First one is incline flyes with 50kgs and the second is wide dips with 40kgs. I make no apologies for the blatent advertising in the second clip

Wade aka Staffy makes a cameo appearance whilst director and cameraman Matt aka Nytol shoots the clips!!











Enjoy:lift:

J


----------



## Littleluke

50kg flies? Jesus! I can only just manage 6 reps on 45kg flat press and I was chuffed with that...... but flies!!! WTF!! You're weeks out from a show aswell LOL..


----------



## Marsbar

James you look amazing in the dipping clip .. your arms are unreal!!!!!

TBH if I looked like you do in the 04/07 pics I'd be more than happy (well .... maybe not if I had to wear those spangly trunks lOL)

Keep the clips coming.


----------



## hackskii

The forearms look massive on the dip vid.


----------



## leveret

I thought you had another two reps too.. lol. as Hackshii said... MASSIVE forarms, look unreal. !


----------



## supercell

Just a couple more photos from today. Matt keeps saying you cant get an idea from the photos I take as to my conditioning at this stage so he took some with a proper camera. These give a better idea as where I am at with just under 4 weeks to go.

My weight this morning (6am) was 14st 2.5lbs or pretty much bang on 90kgs


----------



## Marsbar

Holy ****!!!! Your arm in that side chest pose is huge. Looking good MR L


----------



## MarkL

really coming together there lad. the videos are awesome as well.

keep it coming!!


----------



## amjad.khan

F**cking hell!!! you look awesome there buddy, the yanks are in for a big surprise!! show them what the brits are make off.


----------



## hackskii

Wow, total package.

Your forearms look brutal.

Do you do any direct training for your forearms?


----------



## donggle

Unbelievable, absolutely massive. When the pics were first posted 04/07, I thought it meant 2004-2007, now I realise that's April 2007 I'm gobsmacked!


----------



## anabolic lion

You defo gonna take the US by storm

Oh by the way what have u and nytol done to the seat on the lat pulldown


----------



## supercell

anabolic lion said:


> You defo gonna take the US by storm
> 
> Oh by the way what have u and nytol done to the seat on the lat pulldown


Hydrolysed whey mate, evil sh1t!!! 

J


----------



## supercell

hackskii said:


> Wow, total package.
> 
> Your forearms look brutal.
> 
> Do you do any direct training for your forearms?


Hi Scott,

I have never trained them directly, altho from the tender age of 13 they've done a fair bit of high rep work on a daily basis!! 

Seriously tho I have never really used lifting straps until the last few months and I reckon that has contributed to their size and strength.

J


----------



## supercell

estfna said:


> Unbelievable, absolutely massive. When the pics were first posted 04/07, I thought it meant 2004-2007, now I realise that's April 2007 I'm gobsmacked!


Yes April last year mate, 9 months ago, since when I have taken things a little more seriously than years past.

J


----------



## gym rat

all i can say is unbelievable, james your an inspiration to us all


----------



## Kezz

looking fantastic james!! arms are awesome


----------



## squat_this

supercell said:


>


Your training partner is clearly Matt "I don't like it" Lucas...


----------



## supercell

squat_this said:


> Your training partner is clearly Matt "I don't like it" Lucas...


Thats Wade Stafford who came down for the day. He'll be well chuffed with that label

My training partner is behind the camera; best place for him as he's one big scary MFmg::lift: 

J


----------



## BRIS

Hi James,

Fantastic progress, absolutely inspiring! What would you say has been the most important factor in bringing yourself to this new level? Excluding any form of supplements.

Do you find it hard getting up for your nightly meal at 2am? I am considering doing this as I train ast 7.00am in the morning and feel that I need to get my carbs up so I have more energy when training. How would you suggest doing this?

Thanks,

Bris


----------



## supercell

BRIS said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Fantastic progress, absolutely inspiring! What would you say has been the most important factor in bringing yourself to this new level? Excluding any form of supplements.
> 
> Do you find it hard getting up for your nightly meal at 2am? I am considering doing this as I train ast 7.00am in the morning and feel that I need to get my carbs up so I have more energy when training. How would you suggest doing this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bris


Thanks Bris,

I have found that enjoying and looking forward to my training has been instrumental. Matt is a great motivator and we feed well off each other.

Also the diet that Paul B formulated for my 'mini' off season worked a treat.

I also think just sheer consistency and also being injury free has helped a great deal.

yes the supplements play a part but nothing makes up for dietary consistency and plenty of rest.

On the food thing, no mate, never have a problem as I am up around 1.30-2.30 for a pee. I have 40g oats and 35g slow release protein powder. I just add cold water and spoon in.

You could make before bed and blend into a shake (add some natural peanut butter too) and leave by your bed. If you wake drink it, if you dont leave it, that way you dont upset your natural sleep pattern.

Once you wake a few times and drink it your body will quickly get used to it and then you will wake automatically.

Hope this helps

J


----------



## hackskii

supercell said:


> I also think just sheer consistency and also being injury free has helped a great deal.


Totally.........I am not injury free and I have to work around my injuries.

This to me is seriously compromising.........

That and your spot on diet is awesome.


----------



## smithy26

will ure comp be shown on sky james ?


----------



## supercell

smithy26 said:


> will ure comp be shown on sky james ?


No but I am guessing it may be live on the net. Maybe worth trawling through a few of the American websites like MD, Getbig etc. I know the Arnold will be shown but whether the amateur line will be is anyones guess. Ill look into it

J


----------



## supercell

PIERCEDNIP said:


> great pics james - keep up the good work


Thankyou.

Great name BTW

J


----------



## supercell

Quick update today as just about to fly out again after a very busy day.

Trained back today and had a great workout with good weights lifted. Recieved text from Matt buzzing about the intensity today. Friday we go visiting another gym in search of more pain!!

Highlights were 150kg Bent over rows for 8 reps.

Dumbell pullovers with 55kgs for 12 reps.

Narrow grip pulldowns with 'a lot' and needed Matt to pull down for me, for 6 reps.

Sigle arm machine rows with 60kgs (plate loaded) for 8 reps.

Did a total of 6 work sets with 1-2 warm ups for each exercise.

Dbell pullovers went straight in at 55kgs and did 2 sets.

Great pump, did a bit of posing and all coming in nicely altho find hard to pose due to volume of blood in back and arms!

Weight today is around the 89.5kgs stripped weight at 6am

Fish and chicken going down a treat with brown rice and white boiled pots mixed with extra virgin olive oil. CLA starting tomorrow at 7g daily.

400g carbs, 375g protein and around 80g fat today.

60 mins cardio pre meal 1 upped intensity now HR around 10bpm higher.

No cardio after weights today.

Feel tight and pumped all the time.

Tan coming on very well, MT11 working an absolute treat with 18 mins of sunbeds per week.

Thats about it

J


----------



## dmcc

James you are looking un-fcking-believeable - give them hell out there! How long to go?


----------



## hertderg

The videos are great James, looking forward to seeing more in the coming weeks, any chance of seeing some for your shoulder routine please? Would also like to see one for your flat bench, the technique where it focus more on the chest than delts, you described it well in the past but seeing it performed would explain it clearer to me 

Just checked out Matt's videos also and his 220x6 video is very impressive. Keep the vids coming lads and all the very best for the Arnold.

Mark.


----------



## supercell

dmcc said:


> James you are looking un-fcking-believeable - give them hell out there! How long to go?


Thanks, I'll do my best, I'm certainly going there to enjoy myself just as I did at the British.

3.5 weeks left now....God time has flown by!!

J


----------



## supercell

hertderg said:


> The videos are great James, looking forward to seeing more in the coming weeks, any chance of seeing some for your shoulder routine please? Would also like to see one for your flat bench, the technique where it focus more on the chest than delts, you described it well in the past but seeing it performed would explain it clearer to me
> 
> Just checked out Matt's videos also and his 220x6 video is very impressive. Keep the vids coming lads and all the very best for the Arnold.
> 
> Mark.


We are travelling to a gym down in Folkstone on friday to train shoulders and biceps so we will video that one.

Yes Matt is fcuking strong on SLDL, it will be frightening once we start regular deads in about 5 weeks!!!:lift:

Monday I'll get some flat bench action too.

J


----------



## Marsbar

Matts sldl is unreal .. he way dominates the bar is very impressive and his form is superb.


----------



## Nytol

Lol, Video requests now, we should start charging a subscription,


----------



## hackskii

Yah, I saw it too and I have never seen anyone do that ever, I would not believe it if I hadnt seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## Nytol

You are all too kind, I'm getting all teary eyed now, 

Better is to come,


----------



## Brizo

Hi James, I read your interview on MT and have just spent half an hour reading through some of this thread (lots more to cover though lol)

It's great that you're sharing so many tips and info, gives a real insight to what it takes to compete at your level.

Best of luck for the Arnold

P.S I'll be giving the staggered leg press a try, looks sick


----------



## chrisj22

Marsbar said:


> Matts sldl is unreal .. he way dominates the bar is very impressive and his form is superb.


Where is a clip of this video?



edit; seen it - very impressive form, Nytol.


----------



## anabolic lion

chrisj22 said:


> Where is a clip of this video?
> 
> 
> 
> edit; seen it - very impressive form, Nytol.


anyone got a link 2 it


----------



## Nytol

As every one has seen it anyway, lol


----------



## Kezz

not bad i suppose   , that gym looks nice and hardcore, what gym is it?


----------



## Nytol

Kezz said:


> not bad i suppose   , that gym looks nice and hardcore, *what gym is it?*


http://ministryofmusclegym.com/default.aspx


----------



## Warstu

Nytol said:


> http://ministryofmusclegym.com/default.aspx


that gym looks ace


----------



## hackskii

I love the accent in the vid, it is pretty heavy.

I want to go to the UK so bad.


----------



## hertderg

supercell said:


> We are travelling to a gym down in Folkstone on friday to train shoulders and biceps so we will video that one.
> 
> Yes Matt is fcuking strong on SLDL, it will be frightening once we start regular deads in about 5 weeks!!!:lift:
> 
> Monday I'll get some flat bench action too.
> 
> J


Can't wait to see them James, cheers!!!

Just a quick question on the Arnold - I've just had a look at the competitors list on http://www.arnoldclassicamateurbodybuilding.com/competitors.html There's not many names I'm familiar with, is there any with the exception of Shaun that you know much about? If so which competitors do you see as the major threat to you walking away with first place 

Mark.


----------



## supercell

hertderg said:


> Can't wait to see them James, cheers!!!
> 
> Just a quick question on the Arnold - I've just had a look at the competitors list on http://www.arnoldclassicamateurbodybuilding.com/competitors.html There's not many names I'm familiar with, is there any with the exception of Shaun that you know much about? If so which competitors do you see as the major threat to you walking away with first place
> 
> Mark.


No, I have no clue as to what the others are like and I want to keep it like that TBH. What will be will be, I'll be at my best no matter what. If there are 10 better than me in my class then there's absolutely nothing I can do anyway so its fairly irrelavant. I'll bring the best package I possibly can and its up to them to do the same. 

I think my class is the biggest weight category with around 25 competitors!!! IF I make the top 6 then I get to compete again on the sat morning, if not then I am all done by midday on friday.

The class winners than pose down for the overall title later on in the morning before the pro show pre judge.

Shawn is no longer doing it but in his place is Darren Ball in the super heavies category.

James


----------



## hertderg

Totally agree with your approach to it James, I'm sure you'll be up on stage Saturday mate.

It's a shame about Shaun, the little pocket rocket would surprise a few for sure.


----------



## hackskii

Question?

Do you get a pro card if you do well here?

Due to it being in the States, do you compete against other amatures from here?

Same federation?

Invite only?

Sorry for being slow, I just dont get it.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> that gym looks ace


It's awesome mate, I never want to train anywhere else!!!!


----------



## supercell

Today is Saturday 9th February 2008

Weight this morning 14st 2.5lbs

I am feeling now that I am almost there, with a bit more fat to come off and a dry out I should be pretty much where I wanted to be for this show, no more than 5 or so lbs to come off.

I had some pics taken on thursday by a guy doing a Uni project and was really pleased with my conditioning 3 weeks out. It really will be a gentle cruize in from here with nothing changing in respect of food or training/cardio.

I am still feeling strong and energised but I have now split my cardio into 2x30 mins sessions as my patella tendons were taking a bit of a battering from the hour of fairly high intensity cardio. Now that I have stopped all quad training this will really help.

I feel like I am still growing, I know that sounds really strange but I can see visible differences from even 3-4 weeks ago and its not just because my BF is lower.

Training over the last few days has been great. On friday we visited probably one of the very few 'hardcore' gyms left in this country. Its called Hi Rep Gym in Folkstone. Here is the link to it:-

http://www.hirepgym.com/pages/hirep_gym_menu_page.htm

It has some very rare, quality pieces of kit including many Original Nautilus bits which you will see from the clips below. These are just amazing and the pump and intensity we got from these yesterday was just insane.

The guy that runs it is called Al. He is a short stocky guy who lives and breathes lifting. He has the battle scars to prove it. He is SO passionate about weightlifting, powerlifting and bodybuilding and has owned and run the gym for over 30 years. He wouldn't take any payment for us training there, he was just delighted to see some new faces with the same kind of passion and interest.

I would urge anyone within striking distance to check it out and Matt and I have already said once the show is over we will be heading there for some serious leg and back workouts. We felt bigger having trained there, the air is just filled with SO much intensity.

All the greats have been there over the years; Dorian, Ernie, Kerry as well as World class lifters.

We trained shoulders and biceps there yesterday and you will see one machine that 8x Mr O used in his DVD and man does it hit the spot like no other machine on the planet, no wonder his shoulders were the size they were. All Matt and I could do when we got off the machine was swear and shake our heads in disbelief!!!

Today saw us train legs but as I am not training quads it was hamstrings and calves for me and there will be some footage of this session too in the next day or so.

We started with Romanian SLDL and this week I went up to 190kgs for 6. Matt on the other hand really pushed the boundaries and did 240 for 5. Both of us felt strong altho the legs started to shake after a few reps. We then went onto lying leg curls and finished with seated curls with 1 set to failure.

Calves for me saw 3 sets of standing raises as a warm up and then 2 sets to failure on the donkey raises with the last being a drop set. I then did 2 sets of single leg calf raises holding a dbell.

Tomorrow is a day off the weights before we hit chest and tri's on monday.

Last night I went out with Nic for a lovely meal. We have been there a few times and had an incredible fillet steak with chips and onion rings. It aint cheap at £18 but its the best steak for miles around.

Today some friends came down to train and then went out to Nandos. I went with them but sat there and just had a diet coke!!! I was cool with that though as I had had my fill the night before.

So all is going well. I wanted to put up the photos from thursday but I cannot seem to resize them in their current format, so if anyone can help I will email them to them to sort out. So you will have to make do with shots taken on my camera phone tomorrow as usual. Hopefully you will all (inc me) see some differences from last week.

Have a good rest of the weekend





 (smith press 120kgs)





 (Nautilus Pre exhaust lateral and press)





 (Incline bench rear laterals 20kgs)





 (Nautilus single arm preecher curl)





 (standing dbell curls 20kgs- after pre exhaust)

EDIT From todays session





 (Romanian SLDL 190kgs x6)





 (one leg calf raise)

J


----------



## Ecksarmy11

Awesome. Truly inspirational thread.

The training clips are superb. You are in fantastic shape James.

Good luck mate.


----------



## amjad.khan

Hey James liking the new avatar was that at the british last year? if so, well done mass improvement from then till now!! WOW!! Awesome clips there mate keep them coming in.


----------



## Marsbar

looking good james .. that hi reps place looks like 'gym heaven' love all those old nautilus machines!


----------



## supercell

amjad.khan said:


> Hey James liking the new avatar was that at the british last year? if so, well done mass improvement from then till now!! WOW!! Awesome clips there mate keep them coming in.


Yeah, Oct 07 British. 

J


----------



## supercell

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Awesome. Truly inspirational thread.
> 
> The training clips are superb. You are in fantastic shape James.
> 
> Good luck mate.


Thankyou. The clips are there really to show the kind of form we use with every workout. Always good form with the heaviest weight we can lift. Its good for me to see as well as you never see yourself from those different angles. You know me always looking for ways to perfect a movement and get the most out of it!! 

J


----------



## Bobbytrickster

I thought Matt was going to deadlift that 240 today, and then he sld........beast!!!! lol

Can't wait to see what he does pull when you start the deads up again!

Calves are looking great in that vid James!!


----------



## MXD

That gym looks incredible, I would seriously love to train there.

Congrats on your first cover d00d, first of many I am sure!


----------



## redsgift101

just lookin through my back catalogues of flex and just seen u in it at the east midlands(i think) but u looked amazin there(shades of dexter jackson on the most muscular) and noticed that there was hardly any competitiors , anyway to the question wot is the easier show to compete and win of course in the uk

good lck in columbus heard on pbw them talkin about it thought jim lorimer would mention u at one point but didnt, he will wen u win though


----------



## supercell

Bobbytrickster said:


> I thought Matt was going to deadlift that 240 today, and then he sld........beast!!!! lol
> 
> Can't wait to see what he does pull when you start the deads up again!
> 
> Calves are looking great in that vid James!!


Cheers Rob,

Matt is a beast when it comes to sheer strength, if only a little rubs off on me then I'll be happy. It certainly adds another dimension to my physique....You can never have too much thickness, eh? 

J


----------



## supercell

redsgift101 said:


> just lookin through my back catalogues of flex and just seen u in it at the east midlands(i think) but u looked amazin there(shades of dexter jackson on the most muscular) and noticed that there was hardly any competitiors , anyway to the question wot is the easier show to compete and win of course in the uk
> 
> good lck in columbus heard on pbw them talkin about it thought jim lorimer would mention u at one point but didnt, he will wen u win though


That was the Kent show in Aug 2007 and yes it was a very easy qualification as I was the only competitor in my weight class. It was a last minute decision to enter but I am glad I did! 

You never know if a show is going to be 'easy' until you step on stage. I have been to many 'smaller' shows where the standard has been just incredible. For me the excitment comes with the competition, not in a 'hollow' victory or victory by default. The qualifier is just that IMO but the British Finals is where all of Britains top UKBFF physiques are on display, so to win that with stiff competition is and would be far more satisfying!!:lift:

J


----------



## supercell

Pics as promised from today. Sorry grainy but light was a little low, must get better camera than my phone. I had to lighten them a little which has affected the quality but hopefully you get the idea.

Pleased with how I am coming in now with just under 3 weeks to run. My weight suprisingly is 14st 3lbs today at 6am, so no drop for some time but my conditioning is getting better, which is OK in my book!! 

J


----------



## supercell

Plus 2 more.


----------



## redsgift101

u look a bit like mark dugdale in the face


----------



## clarkey

Awsome James cant believe how you have changed especially you legs and back. Your legs are ripped to shreads in those pics, you are a credit to this sport James and a massive help to the likes of myself and others who are just starting out.


----------



## ah24

Fkin hell James...seriously, I know it's said a lot - but with every new set of pics its like a whole new level of physique.

I can see you putting England back on the map at the Arnold


----------



## hertderg

The new videos are great James - keep them coming.

In the video for your DB Bicep Curl - have you seen the lad warming up for his bench, what the fcuk is he doing with that bar ,at one point he tries to balance it with one hand only!!! Never seen that before


----------



## amjad.khan

Hi James looking awesome in those pictures, I will be shock if you don't get 1st or 2nd place at the Arnolds mate :lift: BTW whilst reading through your journal I notice that you train two body-parts at a single session, I train 5 days a week and do one body-part at a time and spent about 45mins - 1hr on that body-part on various exercises, is this wise idea?

Thanks

Amjad


----------



## oaklad

followed this thread closely and seen great changes in ur physique so well done to you and ur team and good luck


----------



## Galtonator

the vids really bring it to life so we know how you do things


----------



## Tiger81

thats the same exact shoulder machine that ronnie uses in cost of redemption!

also i have to say you resemble jay cutler when your doing your bicep curls - you look like a pro m8

awesome keep the vids coming.


----------



## supercell

redsgift101 said:


> u look a bit like mark dugdale in the face


Clearly Mark Dugdale on a very bad day!!!! 

J


----------



## supercell

clarkey said:


> Awsome James cant believe how you have changed especially you legs and back. Your legs are ripped to shreads in those pics, you are a credit to this sport James and a massive help to the likes of myself and others who are just starting out.


Thanks Clarkey, that's really nice to know. You know me I'll keep on helping if people want to keep on listening!

J


----------



## supercell

ah24 said:


> Fkin hell James...seriously, I know it's said a lot - but with every new set of pics its like a whole new level of physique.
> 
> I can see you putting England back on the map at the Arnold


We wanted to bring a different look to the Arnold with a slightly rounder, fuller look to the muscles. Lets just hope the plan comes togther eh?!

J


----------



## supercell

hertderg said:


> The new videos are great James - keep them coming.
> 
> In the video for your DB Bicep Curl - have you seen the lad warming up for his bench, what the fcuk is he doing with that bar ,at one point he tries to balance it with one hand only!!! Never seen that before


Yeah might give that a go, looks like he knows what he's doing and I too could (perhaps one day) have his kind of build

J


----------



## supercell

amjad.khan said:


> Hi James looking awesome in those pictures, I will be shock if you don't get 1st or 2nd place at the Arnolds mate :lift: BTW whilst reading through your journal I notice that you train two body-parts at a single session, I train 5 days a week and do one body-part at a time and spent about 45mins - 1hr on that body-part on various exercises, is this wise idea?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Amjad


I think training 1 bodypart per session is fine if you have enough rest. Also for the smaller muscles like bi's, tri's, shoulders etc, you shouldn't need longer than 30 mins to do the job.

Most people overtrain their arms. Not just when they train them directly but if you think about it, bi's get hit doing back (and also chest to a degree when flying etc), tri's get hit doing shoulders and chest so in affect you are hitting tri's 3x a week and bi's 3x a week. Far too much.

For the 'off season' Matt and I will be adopting a split, training each bodypart over 9 days. I would urge anyone to do this, even yourself, so you could train 1 day on and 1 day off meaning your whole body would be trained over 10 days.

That gives you plenty of time to rest and supply your growing muscles with all that quality food.:lift: 

Hope that helps

J


----------



## supercell

oaklad said:


> followed this thread closely and seen great changes in ur physique so well done to you and ur team and good luck


Thankyou

J


----------



## supercell

Galtonator said:


> the vids really bring it to life so we know how you do things


Yeah it puts a different kind of dimension on things. Its also good for me to see how I perform certain exercises and I'm pleased that so far everything looks spot on. 

J


----------



## supercell

Tiger81 said:


> thats the same exact shoulder machine that ronnie uses in cost of redemption!
> 
> also i have to say you resemble jay cutler when your doing your bicep curls - you look like a pro m8
> 
> awesome keep the vids coming.


Thanks, dont know about the Jay Cutler thing, about 100lbs in bodyweight separates us....Oh yeah and he's the current Mr O

That shoulder machine was awesome....I want to go back there just for that 1 machine. The guy you saw spotting me is called Mike and has been a little slack over the past few months by all accounts from Matt (and himself to be fair).

He text Matt yesterday to say that he decided not to get out of bed as he was in too much pain:eek:  That was SO funny:lift:

J


----------



## BRIS

Hi James,

What do you see are your limits with the amount of muscle you will be able to pack on in the future? Do you feel there is still a lot more to go?


----------



## daniel.m

Looking awsesome James, great symettry, definition and size. Is there an opportunity to earn a Pro card at the Arnold amatuers?


----------



## supercell

BRIS said:


> Hi James,
> 
> What do you see are your limits with the amount of muscle you will be able to pack on in the future? Do you feel there is still a lot more to go?


Its a difficult question. Every physique has an optimum amount of muscle that it will and can carry and still look balanced.

The problems with guys like me is that we are short (5'4") and there comes a point when things start to throw the whole shape and symmetry off. The first thing is normally the waist.

I have been blessed with narrow hips and a small waist, so for me this issue isn't such a worry. I still have a lot of growing I feel I can do and areas that need much improvement. Sure they are improving but it can be a slow process as we all know.

When I look back over the last 3 years (since winning the middleweights) my physique has really started to show me what it is capable of. In 2005 I stood on stage at 77kgs, at the Arnold I will be 88-89kgs (At the British in 2007 I was between 85-86kgs)

From here (and with the formula I now have) I know that I have plenty more growing to do but will never lose sight of keeping balance (as much as is possible when your arms are over 20"!!!)

Matt said to me about 4 weeks ago (and numerous times since) he really thinks it will be a struggle for me to make the u90's in Oct if the present rate of growth is maintained. I agree with him. The last 6-8 weeks since starting training together the rate of growth has been more than at any other time I can remember and thats whilst losing BF and not having an excess of cals (work that out?)

The body is adaptive but will get to a point where it will say 'thats it...that's my lot'. At that point we as BBers have to make a choice. Do we keep on growing or do we concentrate on what we have and refine it?

I know I could stand on stage at 95kgs+ but would I be competitive? Would I look a little odd? If it was all in the right places then no it wouldn't look odd, it would look fcuking awesome but if it went to the places that we dread I could end up going the way of many before me.

My target has always been to come in big, hard and conditioned and that is still my plan whilst still maintaining my lines. I know for the British in Oct 08 I will be 89.9kgs peeled and you can hold me to that.

My prep starts for the British on the 4th March 2008 (the day I fly back) and both Paul and Matt will be on hand to make sure my off season is as productive as it can possibly be, whilst still maintaining conditioning that will allow me to only diet for 8-10 weeks therefore starting my diet for the British at the end of July/ beginning of August.

However, before that I have a little show in the States to do, and for the next 3 weeks this is my one and only priority.

J


----------



## supercell

daniel.m said:


> Looking awsesome James, great symettry, definition and size. Is there an opportunity to earn a Pro card at the Arnold amatuers?


Thankyou. I dont think anything is 'up for grabs' so to speak but its an ideal place to get your physique noticed and your profile raised. This is another one of my priorities whilst I am out there. I have already promised myself I will be a BBing slag for 6 days and talk to everyone, even if they dont want to listen:gun: 

J


----------



## supercell

PIERCEDNIP said:


> physique is looking spot on james - keep up the good work - you are a credit to your sport.


Thankyou, its refreshing to see a lady reading and posting on the thread. 

J


----------



## jjb1

you look spot on, definition is better even if the weight hasnt moved

great clips too its cool to see ya train

whats your carb ratio at the moment?


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> you look spot on, definition is better even if the weight hasnt moved
> 
> great clips too its cool to see ya train
> 
> whats your carb ratio at the moment?


Around 400gC -350gP- 80gF training days and 350gC -325g P- 100gF non training days, so quite a lot of food really and all spread out over 7 meals daily.

J


----------



## hackskii

Pics and vids on a detailed journal, very nice.


----------



## jjb1

very detailed anyone with an interest can pull on info from here which is fabulous for those starting off

also an honest journal and although very humble you can see theres one special ingrediant in this thread that gives the edge.......its supercell himself


----------



## justdiscovering

jjb1 couldnt put it better myself


----------



## simeon69

very very impressed mate looking spot on and lifting some impressive weights with good form good luck with it mate

sim


----------



## supercell

hertderg said:


> The videos are great James, looking forward to seeing more in the coming weeks, any chance of seeing some for your shoulder routine please? Would also like to see one for your flat bench, the technique where it focus more on the chest than delts, you described it well in the past but seeing it performed would explain it clearer to me
> 
> Just checked out Matt's videos also and his 220x6 video is very impressive. Keep the vids coming lads and all the very best for the Arnold.
> 
> Mark.


Today is Monday 11th Feb 2008 (18 days to show day)

Weight this morning on rising was 14st 3lbs (90.5kgs)

A few pages back you asked for a clip of me performing bench press that I described and also Lee Powell described some weeks ago.

These were performed after a pre-exhaust of 4 sets of fairly heavy incline dbell flyes. I am using a moderate weight of 100kgs and perform 15 strict reps. Also note how I never completely lock out keeping more of the stress on the pectorals and less focus on the triceps at the top of the movement. The back is arched and the grip is thumbless (altho thumbs running along the bar) The chin is kept well into the sternum.

These certainly hit the spot and my chest has been cramping over the last few hours. For my 2 final chest workouts I will perform 2 isolation exercises first and then 1 compound. For me the flat bench is better for isolating the chest than incline press, which I find targets my rather ample triceps too much....Enjoy. 






The session was great. Mike also joined us after we battered him on shoulders and bi's on friday. Me thinks he will be battered over the next few days from todays workout as he wasn't afraid in holding back:lift:

I did a little posing after and altho my weight today was up a little, Matt said I looked visibly leaner from last week and my chest much fuller than a couple of months ago, which is always nice to here.

I have attached a little of my posing after the session but as it isn't great quality you cant really see any detail but you can get to see my rather bad boxer shorts and the general size I am now carrying.






Thanks again must go to Matt for uploading these clips for me, I know it takes a little while to do!!!

Today saw 1 hour of cardio this morning and altho I am planning on splitting in 2 sessions I felt great this morning so made the most of it. I also did a token 15 mins after training too.

I have now cut out my PWO shake and replaced with a solid meal (50g protein and 50g carbs), this I find helps no end in the final push and keeps me feeling full, keeping hunger at bay for longer.

We have a day off tomorrow and will then hit back on weds. I will probably just start to increase the volume a little from then, to burn a little more in the way of cals and also start a very minimal depletion over the next 2 weeks which will then put me in a very receptive state for the final week when I start to increase the food. As you all know I do not deplete before I load as I am normally fairly depleted and find that sometimes the food required to fill up properly cannot be achieved without over eating and feeling bloated. A gentle feed up is the best approach for me and means less stress in the last few days on the body, which can only be a good thing.

J


----------



## smithy26

good clips james, i must agree theres a big improvement in ure chest, keep up the good work, that comp date is getting closer


----------



## hertderg

^^^^^^^^

James/Matt - thanks for posting up the flat bench video above, looks the biz and I'm going to give it a try tomorrow but with a much lower weight/rep range 

you're coming in great mate, I really hope the show is broadcast live on the net, keep us informed if you manage to find out anymore info on this James.


----------



## amjad.khan

supercell said:


> I think training 1 bodypart per session is fine if you have enough rest. Also for the smaller muscles like bi's, tri's, shoulders etc, you shouldn't need longer than 30 mins to do the job.
> 
> Most people overtrain their arms. Not just when they train them directly but if you think about it, bi's get hit doing back (and also chest to a degree when flying etc), tri's get hit doing shoulders and chest so in affect you are hitting tri's 3x a week and bi's 3x a week. Far too much.
> 
> For the 'off season' Matt and I will be adopting a split, training each bodypart over 9 days. I would urge anyone to do this, even yourself, so you could train 1 day on and 1 day off meaning your whole body would be trained over 10 days.
> 
> That gives you plenty of time to rest and supply your growing muscles with all that quality food.:lift:
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> J


James thanks again for the advice never really thought when training one body part can lead to training other parts of the body aswell , ( I'm still learning the sport) I guess I need to re-organise my training now. cheers buddy I owe you one for all the advice you given to me since I joined the board.

Thanks

Amjad


----------



## supercell

amjad.khan said:


> James thanks again for the advice never really thought when training one body part can lead to training other parts of the body aswell , ( I'm still learning the sport) I guess I need to re-organise my training now. cheers buddy I owe you one for all the advice you given to me since I joined the board.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Amjad


And I welcome your support on this thread. Call it quits

J


----------



## martzee

looking fantastic with your signature pose there on the cover of beef mate


----------



## Warstu

supercell said:


> Thanks, dont know about the Jay Cutler thing, about 100lbs in bodyweight separates us....Oh yeah and he's the current Mr O
> 
> That shoulder machine was awesome....I want to go back there just for that 1 machine.
> 
> J


They have that at my gym I dont use that machine will try it out if somone has respected as you likes it


----------



## shorty

Looking awesome in those vids james!!!

seems to me your fan base is getting good too... 

YOUTUBE!



*
**bibearfan* (14 hours ago) Show Hide Marked as spam

Wow! I don't know what to say. This man is incredible. What a stud!


----------



## Tall

shorty said:


> Looking awesome in those vids james!!!
> 
> seems to me your fan base is getting good too...
> 
> YOUTUBE!
> 
> *bibearfan* (14 hours ago) Show Hide Marked as spam
> 
> Wow! I don't know what to say. This man is incredible. What a stud!


Yeah I'd turn the comments off before hacks gets into there... :rolleye11


----------



## jjb1

not entirely on topic but who sells the magazine beef, is it mail order or do shops stock it?


----------



## Captain Hero

jjb1 said:


> not entirely on topic but who sells the magazine beef, is it mail order or do shops stock it?


WH smith mate, I had a look today, Flex Lewis was on the cover though so Its still the old one at the mo? have a look see JJB


----------



## hackskii

TH&S said:


> Yeah I'd turn the comments off before hacks gets into there... :rolleye11


I usually do post to them.:love:


----------



## Littleluke

I love your physique James, It's just amazing. The video isn't the best quality but you still look in rediculous condition. I have 2 days off in a row next week so will email you and see if you can make one day for a brain picking session! Not long to go James and you'll certainly be doing the brits proud.


----------



## hackskii

Littleluke said:


> I love your physique James


Hey, some things need to be kept behind closed doors mate! mg:


----------



## jjb1

LOL @ hacks


----------



## Littleluke

lol! :blowme:


----------



## scottf

Hi James

greetings from Germany....its my first post in the forum.

Firstly good luck with your competition,after reading all the posts i can see you have the "hay in the barn" so to speak and hope you have a stormer in the states!!

I stumbled onto your thread after looking in the internet for some simple principles of good nutrition and was really impressed how you stressed how important basic natural foods were to your recovery process.As anyone who has "walked the walk" for a long time knows there are no shortcuts or magic formulas to sucsess,but just lots of small elements to the puzzle.

I am an English guy who moved out to Germany 13 yeas ago and ended up experiencing foods that i had not tried in the UK.

One topic that has always interested me is how effectivly does the body take up and utilise the macronutrients that we feed them...it was through a friend that i tried some experiments with seedlings

One of then is self made "seedlings".You basically put in say some lentils into water for 24hrs in a sealed ceramic top,after 24hrs you drain the water and for the next 2-3 days water them twice a day.They start developing shoots..and at this stage are edible.More inportantly all the goodness/processes that nature stores in the seeds in order to produce a healthy living plant are activated.The Vitamin and mineral content goes through the roof!! and the starchy carbohydrates become much more digestable/absorble as well for the bodys systems....im not sure what happens to the protiens

Its dirt cheap and tastes great either mixed into a salad with good oils or one of my favorites is sprinkled on a freshly made broccoli or carrot soup.

Its a great alternative to traditional low GI Carbs like buckwheat oats barley etc and knocks the socks off all comercially prepared carbs like wholewheatbread brown rice etc.

Not somthing to try during your pre competition period but maybe worth some research into during your next buildup block

Hope the post is not too off topic for the thread

Thanks for all the tips

All the best

Scott


----------



## Galtonator

Keep dialing it in mate your really getting close now


----------



## supercell

Welcome to the thread Scott and thankyou for taking the time to post.

J


----------



## supercell

martzee said:


> looking fantastic with your signature pose there on the cover of beef mate


Hi Martin,

Thanks mate, slowly chipping away, will be there in a week as planned

J


----------



## supercell

Littleluke said:


> I love your physique James, It's just amazing. The video isn't the best quality but you still look in rediculous condition. I have 2 days off in a row next week so will email you and see if you can make one day for a brain picking session! Not long to go James and you'll certainly be doing the brits proud.


Thanks mate, thats a really nice comment.

Let me know when it would be. If you want to drive down in the evening thats cool you can stay with Nic and me and that goes for your lady too. We can then smash some weights up with Mr Nytol and go thru a spot of posing the next morning.

Whatever suits is cool

Speak soon

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Wednesday 13th Feb 2008

Weight this morning was 14st 1lb.

The weight is coming down slowly now (until my last cheat this weekend) and things are changing daily. I am having a photo shoot tomorrow morning in the gym with a guy who has all the kit (lighting rig etc) so hopefully you should see some improvements once I get them thru from him.

Training today was like something possessed, it really was. Matt will be uploading some vids of the session as normal (much thanks again!!)

Bent over rows we went up to 160kgs for about 8 reps and then on the next set I did 130kgs for 20 reps...What is going on!!

We then did some narrow grip pulldowns but to be fair my form on this was sloppy. The set after was better and another PB was witnessed.

Last but not least we did 1 drop set on a row machine with the whole stack for aorund 10-12 reps then a further 6 or so to failure at a slightly lighter weight.

I did one set of light dbell pullovers at the end (20 reps) just to stretch everything out as I had the pump from hell.

The workout lasted little over 30 mins but was the best ever.

I did a little posing practice after and since then I have been working till 6pm. Just back now for a few mins then back out seeing clients till 10pm, then time for some well earned sleep.

I'll upload vids once done but I know Matt has had a busy day.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Sounds like a good session there mate..

Gutted i couldn't make the drive, but next time i'll be there.

Sam


----------



## badger

Just stumbled across this thread in the last couple of days and been reading through it a bit at a time, really inspiring the amount of hard work and dedication you have put in, the thing that impressed me the most is how you've still took the time to reply and help the other members with their queries.

Good luck in the Arnolds, you deserve to win you are looking awesome and are a credit to the sport


----------



## Galtonator

160kg on bent over rows is just insane. Especially this close to a show.


----------



## supercell

pitbull said:


> Sounds like a good session there mate..
> 
> Gutted i couldn't make the drive, but next time i'll be there.
> 
> Sam


Yeah you'll have to get yourself down soon my friend.

PS Sorry off topic, but make those changes you outlined in your email Sam. I need to see you asap:lift:

J


----------



## supercell

badger said:


> Just stumbled across this thread in the last couple of days and been reading through it a bit at a time, really inspiring the amount of hard work and dedication you have put in, the thing that impressed me the most is how you've still took the time to reply and help the other members with their queries.
> 
> Good luck in the Arnolds, you deserve to win you are looking awesome and are a credit to the sport


Welcome first of all.

The thing I always wanted to do was give help where needed to people who are just starting out as well as the more seasoned competitors.

If I'd have had a thread like this to read 4-5 years ago, when I was starting my journey, things may have been a little easier to understand.

I certainly do not confess to know everything but some of what I do know comes from the help of my mentor Paul B plus a little blend of my own ideas thrown in the mix.

I think you will notice a very simplistic approach to everything concerned with dieting and preparation and its this 'keeping it simple' that has been instilled in me by those mentioned and also having the courage to do it at a time when your mind is saying 'it cant be that simple....can it?!'

Anyway stick along for the ride. This train is nearly at its destination but it soon will be leaving this station in a few weeks and heading off some place new and exciting ready to dock sometime in early October!!

J


----------



## supercell

Galtonator said:


> 160kg on bent over rows is just insane. Especially this close to a show.


Dont really know what came over us. What felt heavy 3 weeks ago (and could only do a difficult 8 with) felt light this week and I repped out with 20 at the same weight!!!

The dieting body and mind are strange but powerful things:lift:

J


----------



## supercell

Quick update.

Darren Ball called today just to see how things were going. He is a massive 19st 7lbs and more freaky than the British WTF??!!

We are also arranging a photo shoot with Flex magazine for the sunday after the show with the help of John Plummer. 

Certainly cant miss an opportunity like that when in good nick:lift:

More to follow soon

J


----------



## Five-O

I envy you and Nytol, Tom - and ive told him so...lol....your both having some great training and its easy to see its rubbing on both of you fellas physique wise.


----------



## DB

LOL! darren ball is a utter monster! love it.. he looked awesome at the brits and guest posing at the stars..

best of luck to u both!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> Yeah you'll have to get yourself down soon my friend.
> 
> PS Sorry off topic, but make those changes you outlined in your email Sam. I need to see you asap:lift:
> 
> J


Plan too, you have mail btw

Sam


----------



## Spartan301

Hi James,

Hows is your cardio now different from back when you the same amount of weeks out from the british? are you doing low intensity or interval training?

`cheers


----------



## Ollie B

James. Been monitoring your thread on muscular development. Ive seen Flex Wheeler, Shawn Ray and Lee Priest comment on your thread. Thats quality!!


----------



## LOCUST

Hi James, just a quick question.

When you count your protein do you include incomplete protein like whats in oats etc, or just the complete protein, eg. chicken etc.

Should it all be added as part of you total protein intake ?

Many thanks buddy.

nick


----------



## rightyho

Where's Friday's update, James?

It's lunchtime and I'm feeling cheated here.

Alternatively, can you just get your own Ceefax page. That would be ace. :lift:

PS, if possible after your shows, I would like to talk to you about doing a seminar at my gym - since half my members seem to read this thread and would welcome such an opportunity.

Sadly, we don't have a nearby Nandos.

I probably won't be on this board much for the next month, so the best of British to you for the forthcoming. You will do just fine.


----------



## supercell

Spartan301 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Hows is your cardio now different from back when you the same amount of weeks out from the british? are you doing low intensity or interval training?
> 
> `cheers


I am doing around 30-45 mins less this time and eating more. The whole point of this show is to come in fuller and not so depleted.

I have just started interval today and this will continue until the weekend before the show. It consists of 5 mins flat out cross trainer and then 5 mins incline tread at 6% and 5.5kph. I do this for 1 hour total pre meal 1

J


----------



## supercell

LOCUST said:


> Hi James, just a quick question.
> 
> When you count your protein do you include incomplete protein like whats in oats etc, or just the complete protein, eg. chicken etc.
> 
> Should it all be added as part of you total protein intake ?
> 
> Many thanks buddy.
> 
> nick


Yes I include everything complete and incomplete, altho now because I have such a good grip on things I do it automatically. It should really *all* be used to work out your daily total.

I get a lot of diets from people that on face value look like they have the right protein but when you dig deeper they are having far too much for their bodyweight.

Off season I work on around 1.5g per lb bodyweight but a little more pre contest, around 1.75g per lb. Remember too that natural athletes and assisted athletes will need different amounts even though their bodyweights maybe similar.

J


----------



## supercell

rightyho said:


> Where's Friday's update, James?
> 
> It's lunchtime and I'm feeling cheated here.
> 
> Alternatively, can you just get your own Ceefax page. That would be ace. :lift:
> 
> PS, if possible after your shows, I would like to talk to you about doing a seminar at my gym - since half my members seem to read this thread and would welcome such an opportunity.
> 
> Sadly, we don't have a nearby Nandos.
> 
> I probably won't be on this board much for the next month, so the best of British to you for the forthcoming. You will do just fine.


Its coming my friend but as usual I am chasing my ar*e all day again. I do this every time a show comes up and end up taking on more and more work. Oh well it all burns cals!!

We will talk seminars after my show, no problem. I'm not one for speaking in front of audiences plus I think much the time the same old questions are fired but would rather spend a day in the gym, helping guys and chatting in small groups, pairs or individually. It seems to work well and everyone gets a more personal 'hands on' experience. It also gives people the opportunity of asking questions they may not otherwise ask.

Thankyou for your well wishes

J


----------



## supercell

Today is Friday 15th Feb 2008

Weight this morning was just shy of 14st and looking dryer by the day.

I have increased my water over the last 2-3 days and am now drinking a whopping 3 litres daily up from around 2.

I have also started adding in another dose of vit C bringing me up to 2g daily.

I have cut my PWO shake and I am having white fish and white pots after training now.

Today we trained shoulders and bis. Great workout (as is the norm now) and personal best were achieved again.

Seated barbell shoulder press (paused reps) I went up to 120kgs

Dumbell curls drop set from 28kgs for around 6-7 reps down to 21 kgs for about 5 reps.

Both will be clearer on the vid clips we took.

Matt also took some of me on the rear delt machine and I took by t shirt off to see what was going on and it even freaked me out a bit. Dont know whether you will see the veins and detail thru youtube but it was very apparant

Things are changing still every day as my physique dries out a little bit each day and I am really excited to see what it will look like come show day.

The vids below are taken from back day which was wednesday just so you dont get confused!!





 160kgs bent rows with EZ bar





 drop set on row machine starting with whole stack

Yesterday I had some shots taken in the gym which have come out well. I am 2 weeks and 1 day out in these shots.


----------



## dale_flex

Looking great James great vids too. What grip are you using on the e-z bar rows? An underhand curl grip like dorian or overhand? Cheers dale


----------



## supercell

dale_flex said:


> Looking great James great vids too. What grip are you using on the e-z bar rows? An underhand curl grip like dorian or overhand? Cheers dale


I am using an overhand in that exercise. I like underhand too though which works the lower lats more.

J


----------



## Kezz

your physique looks a lot more chunkier and rugged mate a great improvement, this thread is such an inspiration to me and the lads at the gym...... thank you


----------



## jjb1

liking the my protein t shirt in the vid ;-)

it amazes me how you have not only maintained your strength well dieting but got stronger

as ive said before you really have this tuned in to perfection this year and i hope the rewards follow for you bro


----------



## jw007

Looking Sh1t hot mate


----------



## jw007

nice tan too


----------



## supercell

jw007 said:


> nice tan too


From the tanmeister himself. Plus I'm still pole vaulting to the loo every morning Life is tough my friend.

J


----------



## supercell

As if by magic the main man Matt has uploaded the vids of todays session.





 Dead stop shoulder press (100kgs for 7+1 assisted) This was done after pre exhausting with side laterals. After this set I got the 120kgs for 3 good reps+1 assisted. I wasn't going to do it but Matt and Mike convinced me. Just goes to show what a good tenacious training partner can do for you!!!!





 Rear delt machine (20 reps) I like the detail here, you lose some with the vid but you get the idea

Just the bicep curls to upload. We did one warm up set and then 1 drop set. I'll upload HERE once done






J


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> From the tanmeister himself. Plus I'm still pole vaulting to the loo every morning Life is tough my friend.
> 
> J


lol


----------



## steveg

looking good james, not long to go now!


----------



## hackskii

Wow, on the rear delt vid, your trap thickness is wild.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

James those dead stop shoulder presses look brutal!

Would you say your enjoying your dieting more this time round mate(if at all possible?) You really seem to have nailed it!


----------



## Phil B

Are any members heading out to the Arnold this year? I have just booked my flights and accomodation this week - cant wait to get out there - am going to watch the prejudging and finals for both the amateur and pro-divisions as well as do the whole expo thing. Have fancied getting out to the Olympia or Arnold for many years but never had enough of an incentive to justify the costs but with James competing this has been a kick up the ass for me to do it. Being lucky enough to know James and have him on side for my show later this year I will be yelling my lungs out in the audience - wondered if anyone else was going?? I will put up a seperate post in the shows forum cos I wouldnt mind sharing my room if anyone wants to consider this as a cost saving - details on seperate thread!


----------



## donggle

James you can see the changes in every set of pics. Your physique is unreal. I didn't realise you had only been bb-ing for 6 years. What made you get into it? What is your motivation? Were you a naturally muscular person before you started bbing?

Also when you train, say shoulders and bi's, do you have a set routine?

E.G, shoulder presses, raises, conc curls, ez curls... or do you just do what takes your fancy?


----------



## Nine Pack

Looking sharp there buddy, right on track. When you get back from the Arnold, I'm going to try & persuade you to go on that restricted split Kerry Kayes once suggested for me.

*When* you have your pro card (not if), we have simply must iron out your symmetry once & for all. IMO that means delts & arms are getting left alone for a long, long time till your chest, lats & hams catch up. Don't want anybody flaming me for this, James knows I only ever have his best interests at heart & will always say it as I see it.


----------



## supercell

Bobbytrickster said:


> James those dead stop shoulder presses look brutal!
> 
> Would you say your enjoying your dieting more this time round mate(if at all possible?) You really seem to have nailed it!


I enjoy it as much as my off season diet I just did, its not really any different calorie wise just substituted all that fat for more carbs and protein.

It is tedious but that is what you have to do to bring your 'A' game to the table.

Dont know if nailed it is right, I have just stubbled across (with the help of Paul) something that allows me to lose fat and grow tissue.....Yeah I suppose its not far off nailed when I come to think of it LOL!! 

J


----------



## supercell

estfna said:


> James you can see the changes in every set of pics. Your physique is unreal. I didn't realise you had only been bb-ing for 6 years. What made you get into it? What is your motivation? Were you a naturally muscular person before you started bbing?
> 
> Also when you train, say shoulders and bi's, do you have a set routine?
> 
> E.G, shoulder presses, raises, conc curls, ez curls... or do you just do what takes your fancy?


1. I was told by somebody that I would 'never make a BBer'

2. I was told by somebody that I would 'never make a BBer'

3. Muscular but slim

We have a fairly fluid plan of what we are doing just change it around a bit if we want to pre exhaust a particular muscle group.

J


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> Looking sharp there buddy, right on track. When you get back from the Arnold, I'm going to try & persuade you to go on that restricted split Kerry Kayes once suggested for me.
> 
> *When* you have your pro card (not if), we have simply must iron out your symmetry once & for all. IMO that means delts & arms are getting left alone for a long, long time till your chest, lats & hams catch up. Don't want anybody flaming me for this, James knows I only ever have his best interests at heart & will always say it as I see it.


We shall see.

J


----------



## MXD

supercell said:


> 1. I was told by somebody that I would 'never make a BBer'
> 
> 2. I was told by somebody that I would 'never make a BBer'
> 
> *
> 3. Muscular but slim*
> 
> We have a fairly fluid plan of what we are doing just change it around a bit if we want to pre exhaust a particular muscle group.
> 
> J


Any pics?


----------



## donggle

MXD said:


> Any pics?


My thoughts, felt a bit too cheeky to ask in the 1st post though.

Before starting and now.


----------



## jjb1

it would be good to see his progress over the 6 years maybe not clutter this thread but i think alot would like to see your journey to where ya are now mate, i know i would


----------



## redsgift101

hope you look nearly as good as phil heath did on saturday night one word - WOW


----------



## jjb1

hasnt phil heath been a pro for some time:rolleyes:


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> We shall see.
> 
> J


Yes we will.


----------



## Phil B

Just been looking on the internet and there is a big Golds Gym just a few mins from ur Hotel - training will probably be the last thing on your mind after the show - but quite fancy checking it out - only ever seen these huge American gyms on DVD's - might even be able to shoot a bit of footage for your DVD??!!


----------



## amjad.khan

rightyho said:


> Where's Friday's update, James?
> 
> It's lunchtime and I'm feeling cheated here.
> 
> Alternatively, can you just get your own Ceefax page. That would be ace. :lift:
> 
> PS, if possible after your shows, I would like to talk to you about doing a seminar at my gym - since half my members seem to read this thread and would welcome such an opportunity.
> 
> Sadly, we don't have a nearby Nandos.
> 
> I probably won't be on this board much for the next month, so the best of British to you for the forthcoming. You will do just fine.


Awesome idea Keith it be a great boost to the gym and members if we have a seminar with James :bounce:

hope you can make it James? it about time we had a proper bodubuilder come to the gym :behindsof (just joking Keith )


----------



## supercell

Something a little bit different today....An audio, visual update with my new purchase for the trip.






J


----------



## punkfloyd

Excellent update James!

Adds a whole new dimension! Coooool! :lift:


----------



## justdiscovering

what a nice guy.you could always be a news reader james,if you wernt gonna be the future ac champ.just mho.


----------



## Captain Hero

James that cardio sounds intense! 60 mins!!!!!


----------



## Littleluke

Hi James,

I think a video update is an excellent way of keeping everyone up to date with your thread. I don't actually think you realise how much you have inspired people. It's threads like yours which have made me so eager to get into competetive bodybuilding. I am gutted I won't be able to make the trip to kent before you go to the AC, I'm not sure how long you'll be staying in the US but when you're back with your first place trophy will you be able to free up some time?

As many have said it, I will say it again. You are a credit to this sport and a real source of inspiration for everyone. Best of Luck James, 1 week to go mate. I wish I could agree with the "diet being a breeze" It hasn't for me LOL

Luke


----------



## chrisj22

BUMP for when I get home tonight.

Can't hear it properly in work, but from what I've heard from the video you sound like a very well-spoken gentleman.

Awesome idea, though.


----------



## justdiscovering

totally agree with luke but dont forget luke u aint that bad for inspiration yourself.


----------



## supercell

justdiscovering said:


> totally agree with luke but dont forget luke u aint that bad for inspiration yourself.


I agree, exactly. We all can inspire Luke. You just like anyone else have the capacity to. Look at the number of guys (including me) that are following your thread. 

J


----------



## donggle

you come across as a really down to earth, friendly and helpful guy. your an asset to this forum, and many thanks to you for inspiring and helping in the way that you do.

i can use 4 fingers now. pointies and middles.


----------



## Guest

Very well spoken! I like this method of update a lot!


----------



## hackskii

I love the accent.

that was really cool.

If I bumped into you on the streed I would recognize you.


----------



## dan2004

supercell said:


> Something a little bit different today....An audio, visual update with my new purchase for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


  You can only type with 2 fingers , but record and upload a video to the web  . I like it tho very good , no stuttering and pausing either James


----------



## supercell

Thanks guys.

I thought it may add a different dimension to the thread so glad you like it. There'll be more to follow during the week.

Today I went up to Skyline gym to see my fave lady Kimberley Anne Jones and to have a little photo shoot with Headz.

I was really pleased with Kim's comments today as she has been with me right from the very start of my 'career' and has given me a lot of tips over the 4-5 years I have known her. She couldn't believe how well I looked considering I was showing in under 2 weeks. Once I told her how much I'd been eating she kind of realised why!! LOL

My training changed today and i did high volume (4 exercises for 4 sets of 15). I know I'm gonna hurt tomorrow!!

That combined with my HI cardio really has made me hungry today.

Changes still coming through on my physique and there'll be many more to come over the next 7 days as more water comes out and BF levels drop further.

In the photos below I was around 91kgs and weighed 90 this morning at 5.30am


----------



## supercell

More


----------



## hackskii

Wow.


----------



## Nine Pack

Looking tight. Hope to see more detail round the upper back when you dry out. Can't see much fat there at all so it should come right through. Legs looking nicely striated & you are still full, not looking depleted at all.

Your final run in will see virtually no changes apart from a slight manipulation with the water, but again, nothing drastic. I want you to retain that full look as I truly believe that this is the way to play your cards over the pond. I'll speak to you later buddy, text me to let me know if you are free.


----------



## justdiscovering

double wow!!!! just had a fonecall from gary strydom he told me to ask if he can have his delts back:jaw:know im not in the know like nine but from someone who's seen his fair share of BBers over the years (best part of 20 years ive followed bbing)but james thats one finebit of granite youve carved yourself out of.


----------



## Captain Hero

hackskii said:


> Wow.


indeed! LOL at your face in the last pic of the first batch 

Very impressive James!


----------



## Nytol

Excellent pictures mate, worth a day of gay training, 

The 1st one is esp good as it is very similar to the one you had done after the British, but you can see how much you have improved in that short time.


----------



## clarkey

Foooookin hell ..what can I say James those pics are awsome man I am honestly in shock the amount your body has changed you are looking awsome and I know I keep repeating myself but you look like a true pro. legs are shredded and like Paul said you look so full...even my missus passed comment as she walked by the computer and no amount of muscle seems to phase her lol (thats another vote on the MD website)..great idea as well with the youtube. Keep it coming.


----------



## Galtonator

Great vid James really make so much difference rather than reading.We are all behind you big fella


----------



## Marsbar

mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:


----------



## dmcc

All I can say about those photos is... bloody hell!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Superb!

Watch out America J is coming lol!!


----------



## anabolic lion

watch out america and Dan Serota


----------



## Warstu

Cant belive how much your lifting in weight this far out 100kg for 15 reps crazy your cutting is going very well hope you win matey


----------



## Nytol

Warstu said:


> Cant belive how much your lifting in weight this far out 100kg for 15 reps crazy your cutting is going very well hope you win matey


That was a very light day, James is a very strong guy, he just needed his mind to allow his body to experience it.


----------



## dan2004

Jesus Christ ! You look *READY* ! Symetry on that back double bicep is crazy ! Veins look like a road atlas of the UK . Hope you do well BEST of LUCK .


----------



## Warstu

Nytol said:


> That was a very light day, James is a very strong guy, he just needed his mind to allow his body to experience it.


I wouldnt be surprised if you told me he does over 200kg for 5 reps on season .

James is serious bodybuilder i have much respect for him


----------



## Nytol

Warstu said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if you told me he does over 200kg for 5 reps on season .
> 
> James is serious bodybuilder i have much respect for him


We're not quite there yet, but I don't think we'll be far off by the time the British comes around.


----------



## pob80

Wow James as every one has said you look amazing and yet again such great improvements in a short time I cant think of any other 2 uk amateur bodybuilders (yourself and Darren Ball) that will best represent this country at the arnold all the best and enjoy the experience


----------



## Warstu

Nytol said:


> We're not quite there yet, but I don't think we'll be far off by the time the British comes around.


kool kool hopefully be coming to British this year, I ve been to bb show yet


----------



## daniel.m

You just keep getting better James, you're going to bring a great package to the Arnold, also the video was real cool, keep them coming!

And just take a look at how many hits your thread has had, that's privvy to the fact many guys are drawing inspiration from you =]


----------



## supercell

Thankyou once again for all your comments.

Update from yesterday night.

Now I'm late for work....No rest for the wicked!!






J


----------



## jjb1

your at your best so far imo, cant ask for more than that


----------



## Littleluke

Can't hear it because I'm at work.

From the photos you look incredible mate.


----------



## greg fear

awesome mate all the hard work has payed off

gd luck once again


----------



## Nine Pack

Had a good chat with James last night. He's so humble & unassuming that he spent ages asking me about the gym plans & I had to steer the conversation towards that 'little show' he has got coming up soon  .

I see no reason for any drastic changes apart from the slight water manipulation. His diet has kept him full & got him in awsome shape, so why deplete & load? I'm a big believer in *''if it ain't broke....''* so this is why we have chosen to keep it simple.

Any drastic changes now could backfire & so the faint chance of a miniscule change in condition is just not worth the risk now.

Imagine if you will that a BBer at this point is like a car travelling at top speed, foot nailed to the boards. Even a tiny turn of the wheel will elicit quite a response when it translates to movement on the road, but a hard pull of the wheel will almost always result in disaster.

James is currently doing 200mph flat out so we'll leave well alone!


----------



## rightyho

So, in summary, you will be bigger and even drier / more cut than at the British finals.

Can't ask for any more from you, James.

Simply awe-inspiring and highly motivating.

One question - have you thought about how you'll deal with dehydration on the plane so as to avoid any form of fluid rebound at the show?


----------



## Littleluke

To add to that ^^^ have you thought about how you're going to fit on the plane? you will need atleast 3 seats LOL


----------



## Nine Pack

rightyho said:


> So, in summary, you will be bigger and even drier / more cut than at the British finals.
> 
> Can't ask for any more from you, James.
> 
> Simply awe-inspiring and highly motivating.
> 
> One question - have you thought about how you'll deal with dehydration on the plane so as to avoid any form of fluid rebound at the show?


If he is in an air conditioned environment most of the time he's there, chances are it will make no discernable difference. I remember when John & me went to NY. He stayed dry as a bone & suffered no rebound at all. Having said that, I'm sure James will take some precautions.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

holy crap... mate that is some great conditioning, your looking grainy and we all know who that reminds us of


----------



## Ollie B

fooking sick pics!!!


----------



## supercell

Cheers guys.

I'll write or film an update later but here's a little posing from earlier today. Quality isn't great but the water is coming out now and I was around 14st in this one today. I had just trained back.






J


----------



## shorty

looking awesome james!!!....... any idea what music you'll pose to???


----------



## MXD

Look awesome james!, a very noticeable improvement to the the last shots much more serats and obliques.

posing is very good also you own the double overhead forearm one, fvucking unreal.


----------



## Captain Hero

awesome James, Hammies have come a long way! are you excited about competing?

Get a pic of you and Arnie too!


----------



## smithy26

looking in top shape mate , do u think ure bf will drop any more in last stages of ure prep?


----------



## Spartan301

James your chest has come on so much since the British!!! well impressive, look like 2 slabs of granite!


----------



## MXD

Gluteral striations are incredible.

Especially when popping that side chest makes your glute/hamstring just appear <boom!>.

James is going to be totally shredded, looking forward to the pics from the arnold.


----------



## jjb1

i think its your back and legs that have really come on your lats look bigger in front lat pose to me

great symetry too! good luck


----------



## supercell

shorty said:


> looking awesome james!!!....... any idea what music you'll pose to???


A track from 300 soundtrack. Very dramatic

J


----------



## supercell

MXD said:


> Look awesome james!, a very noticeable improvement to the the last shots much more serats and obliques.
> 
> posing is very good also you own the double overhead forearm one, fvucking unreal.


yeah I like that one and can get away with it, not as well as Priest tho!!

J


----------



## supercell

Captain Hero said:


> awesome James, Hammies have come a long way! are you excited about competing?
> 
> Get a pic of you and Arnie too!


Hell yeah, I think I may have mentioned that a few times!! 

J


----------



## supercell

smithy26 said:


> looking in top shape mate , do u think ure bf will drop any more in last stages of ure prep?


There is always more to come off, so yes I would hope to shed more fat. The main priority is getting that dry yet full look which I got for the British and will get to a greater degree here as I know the formula that now works for me.

J


----------



## supercell

Spartan301 said:


> James your chest has come on so much since the British!!! well impressive, look like 2 slabs of granite!


Its improved but still much work left to do:lift:

J


----------



## supercell

jjb1 said:


> i think its your back and legs that have really come on your lats look bigger in front lat pose to me
> 
> great symetry too! good luck


I would agree my back is slowly getting there. I will never be the widest guy on stage but I can carry a lot of thickness, that is my weapon until my width improves further.

Symmetry is slowly getting there too.

J


----------



## supercell

Arnold update, 9 days out.






Just had my 2am meal if you are wondering if I ever sleep!!

J


----------



## Galtonator

you must be a vampire!


----------



## Magic Torch

LOL, looking good mate.

The lighting was not the best, as you said in the Vid, but you can defo see you are in tip top shape dude, I cant wait to see you outside posing in the daylight!

The photo shoot with you and Mr Ball is gonna be awesome, two of the best physiques in the British Isles showing the yanks they cant have it all their own way 

It'll be 8 days when you read this mate, not long left!

J


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> I'll write or film an update later but here's a little posing from earlier today. Quality isn't great but the water is coming out now and I was around 14st in this one today. I had just trained back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


dont think lighting in that vid does you justice mate, you look awesome


----------



## supercell

I have taken a day off training today (not cardio) to recharge the batteries.

I have just had a 2 hour nap and feel great. I have a busy evening with 4 clients back to back.

I didn't weigh myself this morning but feel drier.

For the first time since starting my prep I found the cardio tough in comparison today. I was SO hungry.

Its strange as I am actually now eating more and have added in 50g of carbs in the afternoon.

As Paul said to me today, it could be because I am drinking more which has had the effect of increasing my BMR.

I didn't think of that but water is an important factor in increasing your resting metabolic rate. That would explain the feeling of hunger and slight weakness after cardio.

Remember that I have trained 3 days straight too which I didn't do before so my metabolism has had the kick I wished it to have in the final week.

Tomorrow I will train shoulders and bi's with Matt in the morning then sat I will train chest and sunday back and tri's.

Monday I will do a very quick upper body circuit and maybe too on tuesday before the flight but the more I think about it the less inclined I am to do it as we will have to leave at about 7.30-8am.

The plane leaves at 12.20pm and its nearly 10 hours to Atlanta, Georgia. We then have a 2 hour wait there for our connecting flight to Columbus, Ohio which takes around 1h 30mins. Total travelling time is over 13 hours and altho we will be arriving at around 9pm it will be about 3am British time. I am now SO glad I have 2 days to rest and acclimatise.

I am getting more and more excited about going now (apart from the travelling) and I hope I will be able to still update you all whilst over there if I can find a cyber cafe.

If not my last post (or video) will be on monday evening, then I will update on my return on tuesday 4th March. I will keep Paul B updated whilst I am away and I am sure he will do the honours here if I am unable to.

Right I suppose I better go earn some money....

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> Right I suppose I better go earn some money....
> 
> J


And/Or answer my email lol..

Know the vid doesn't show the full extent of your condition looking forward to seeing you in person on sat just to see the difference.. Think its about 3 weeks since i was last down your way.

Gonna make me feel tiny and fat lol..

See you sat buddy


----------



## justdiscovering

dunno what to say james what a really nice guy you seem to be, kinda feels a bit strange but by reading all your posts and watching your vids my mrs said you might as well be part of the family lol.just a hearty congratulations with everything that youve done thus far,a true brit and champ.


----------



## jjb1

my missis gets a bit worried when im up at 7.am watching james's videos on my lap top

and when she heard a blokes voice i got a strange look lol!


----------



## smithy26

jjb1 said:


> my missis gets a bit worried when im up at 7.am watching james's videos on my lap top
> 
> and when she heard a blokes voice i got a strange look lol!


ditto,

i get

" stop talking to those half naked blokes and pay me some attention"

cool vid james ,very informative to us guys


----------



## oaklad

dont think iv read it newer do you no wot sort of routine with regards to the days leading up to the show. eg water intake,tanning etc...


----------



## Warstu

James Llewellin's ture British legend really hope you win looking forward to meeting you in person at the Brits final if I can make it


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

great thread, you look awsome and good luck, loved the video idea also great stuff.


----------



## hilly

Looking incredible mate the constant improvements you are making is just credit to your hard work. Keep it up

Hilly


----------



## supercell

Hi Guys,

Update 22nd Feb 2008 ~ 7 days out!!!!!!

Weight this morning was 13st 13.5lbs

Looking leaner by the day now which is great and I am eating slightly more food and have been for the last 3 days just to try and stem the hunger. This time around I am being a lot more instinctive than for the British in regards to how I look and feel. I want to be at a point 2-3 days out where it will just be a very little feed up in order to come in bursting full on stage. There will be no normal carb depletion or load just a gentle feed up with as Paul said, no major swings.

I have had a busy day so far today but now its time to chill.

After work this morning and cardio I headed off to the gym to train. After training I collected a couple of guys who were filming a new program for a Sky fitness channel.

I was interviwed regarding BBing and most aspects of it including, diet, training, advice to people starting out, heroes, best and worst bodyparts, where the sport is going, competing at the Arnold etc.

It was really good fun and we filmed for around 1hr 30 mins. It was very relaxed and hopefully that came across in the filming, at least the director said it did so that was reassuring

Yesterday afternoon I received a call from the MD at Myprotein, Oliver, regarding a new ITV1 documentary on the human body and performance including BBing, strongman etc.

I spoke with the lady (who is heading up the research and finding the people to follow) for some time and she wants to meet myself and Nic and chat over what it would entail. It seems it would follow the day to day life of a bodybuilder and the kind of sacrifices we have to make to be the best. She also wants it from Nic's perspective too regarding what its like living with a BBer 24/7.

It's really exciting and hopefully I can dispell a few myths about bodybuilders and what they are like. If filming starts it would be a little later in the year, maybe even in the run up to the British.

I took a few shots today with my phone in the gym to send to Paul with regards to where I am now at and the comments from the gym owner and Sarah and Bill Bridges were very complimentary indeed, having seen me pose every week since xmas. I was just a shade over 14st in these.

Tomorrow I will train again and also on sunday and monday before its time to chill and travel (if that's possible!!!!)

J


----------



## DB

looking immense there mate! absolute powerhouse and so lean!!!!

Safe trip mate


----------



## ah24

It's all going well for you mate

Go get em dude


----------



## dmcc

supercell said:


> Yesterday afternoon I received a call from the MD at Myprotein, Oliver, regarding a new ITV1 documentary on the human body and performance including BBing, strongman etc... It's really exciting and hopefully I can dispell a few myths about bodybuilders and what they are like.


Hope so - anything to destroy the "big, dumb, meathead" stereotype of BBers/guys who train (generally) is good.

Looking great in those pics James - good luck for next week. I'll not be online here for a week so looking forward to catching up on this thread when I'm back. Bring home some gold!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Good pics mate..

Really filling out and tight upper body, chest/shoulder arms looking fit to burst.

Legs well no comment needed there lol.

Lower back and hams really coming in.

Bet you can't wait each morning to look in the mirror, seeing the body change on a daily basis is class..

See you in the morning buddy, Oh don't worry i'll keep my T-shirt on don't want to show you up 

Sam


----------



## flex-lewis

James i get in on Thursday morning to OHIO but you can call my cell when u get in on Tuesday from your hotel.

*Tips for you.*

1.......Overly prepare with food incase of delays BEFORE hand.

2.......Eat a meal BEFORE you land as you have to discard all meats and Veg when you arrive this will give you a window of 2-3 hours, OR smuggle your turkey through then play dumb if you get caught. lol

3......Last stay away from all them lovely deserts the plane ride over has to offer, safe travels and we look forward to hearing from you when u arrive!


----------



## supercell

Hey Flex,

Thanks for the info. Nicole spoke to me earlier and confirmed everything you have just said.....Spooky.

I hope I have everything in order, bound to forget something but its great to know I have good friends that will be looking out for me once I arrive. You know as well as I do the importance of a sound mental state in the last few days before a show; luckily with my carbs and cals high I have even been able to hold a conversation and appear relatively normal!!!??

Thanks for the mail too, its great to know I have people thinking about me and supporting me.

See and speak very soon my friend.

Best wishes to you both and safe travelling to Columbus

J


----------



## DRED

good luck mate


----------



## Five-O

The pics are amazing, you deserve to be a pro mate, no mistake.


----------



## clarkey

Awsome pics James you look so full and I noticed your back has come in more..brilliant mate.


----------



## Marsbar

WOW!


----------



## ProPowell

Hi James

Looking fantastic bro. Respect to you for the tenacity you have shown throughout this thread. I'm sure everyone can learn from the vast amount of information presented here over the last six months, but can also see that you have shown that hard work and discipline are the most important tools for success in bodybuilding.

Go kick some USA **** and fight for every pose. 

All the best mate

Lee


----------



## amjad.khan

Looking awesome there mate definately show-winning condition there buddy! nice to see the like of Flex Lewis and Lee Poward on board. love this site so much information can learnt from just reading your thread and others AMAZING!!! :lift:


----------



## Nathrakh

Hey James - good luck - looking excellent.


----------



## Kezz

looking your best ever, the very best of luck mate


----------



## Phil B

Hey James - with regard to forgetting to pack something, im sure anything you may have forgotten is available in Columbus, but if there is anything you realise you have forgotten I am flying out from Gatwick at 11am Thursday morning - I think i get into Columbus about 6pm - so just give me a shout and I shall try to assist! (prefereably not 40Kg Dumbells to pump up with though cos thatll screw the luggage allowance!)


----------



## _GM_

ive been up since 7am and read this whole entire thread! awesome stuff james

your dedication is 2nd to none

all i can say is good luck, you are already a champ!


----------



## supercell

DRED said:


> good luck mate


Thankyou

J


----------



## supercell

Five-O said:


> The pics are amazing, you deserve to be a pro mate, no mistake.


Cheers Jimmy,

One day perhaps

J


----------



## supercell

clarkey said:


> Awsome pics James you look so full and I noticed your back has come in more..brilliant mate.


Thanks Clarkey,

I'm pleased with the improvements I have made but still plenty more to come before Oct

J


----------



## Glassy

have a safe flight james and best of luck with the comp, u doing us brits proud! u look awesome!


----------



## supercell

ProPowell said:


> Hi James
> 
> Looking fantastic bro. Respect to you for the tenacity you have shown throughout this thread. I'm sure everyone can learn from the vast amount of information presented here over the last six months, but can also see that you have shown that hard work and discipline are the most important tools for success in bodybuilding.
> 
> Go kick some USA **** and fight for every pose.
> 
> All the best mate
> 
> Lee


Hey Lee,

Good to see you on here and thankyou so much for your kind words. I'll do my very best and I hope your 'downtime' has served its purpose and you will be gracing the pro stage again very soon.:lift:

The chest advice is working well but as with most things in this sport 'Rome wasn't built in a day!

All the best to your family too, I hope they are all well and healthy

J


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> looking immense there mate! absolute powerhouse and so lean!!!!
> 
> Safe trip mate


Thanks Baz,

Your prep seems to be coming on well too. Dig deep my friend and no doubt see you and Mrs DB at the south coast show in April

J


----------



## supercell

ah24 said:


> It's all going well for you mate
> 
> Go get em dude


Yup, so far so good. Just keeping everything exactly the same for the final week.

J


----------



## supercell

dmcc said:


> Hope so - anything to destroy the "big, dumb, meathead" stereotype of BBers/guys who train (generally) is good.
> 
> Looking great in those pics James - good luck for next week. I'll not be online here for a week so looking forward to catching up on this thread when I'm back. Bring home some gold!


We spoke again last night and she'll be coming down to see my wife and me in the week we get back. She'll also be bringing a camera with her to do a screen test to take back and show 'the team'

She also wants to see me train, so I'll be taking her down to the gym and show her around....If she's going to become a fixture for a few months whilst filming better introduce her to the gym now, dont want too much of a shock for her later!!!:lift:

I'll try to update whilst away but you know what its like.

J


----------



## supercell

amjad.khan said:


> Looking awesome there mate definately show-winning condition there buddy! nice to see the like of Flex Lewis and Lee Poward on board. love this site so much information can learnt from just reading your thread and others AMAZING!!! :lift:


Thankyou, yes its great to know Lee and Flex look in from time to time to offer their support. They are both true gentlemen of the sport.

J


----------



## supercell

Nathrakh said:


> Hey James - good luck - looking excellent.


Thanks

J


----------



## supercell

Kezz said:


> looking your best ever, the very best of luck mate


Thankyou, we will see come friday morning. You never know for sure until you are tanned up and under those lights!!!

Remember too that we can all look good in the gym when standing alone, the real test comes when you are standing with other quality competitors. If you still look good then, that's when you can smile!!

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Well just walked in the door buddy, cheers for another great training session.

Still shocked by how strong you are at under a week out !

Guys the pics don't due his true condition justice he looked top notch today.

I'll get a Email over to you asap mate.

All the best and thanks again for all your help over the recent weeks.

Sam


----------



## supercell

Phil B said:


> Hey James - with regard to forgetting to pack something, im sure anything you may have forgotten is available in Columbus, but if there is anything you realise you have forgotten I am flying out from Gatwick at 11am Thursday morning - I think i get into Columbus about 6pm - so just give me a shout and I shall try to assist! (prefereably not 40Kg Dumbells to pump up with though cos thatll screw the luggage allowance!)


Thanks Phil, I'll keep in touch with you and let you know. I was thinking more along the lines of the 60kg ones for a few side raises back stage:crazy: 

J


----------



## supercell

_GM_ said:


> ive been up since 7am and read this whole entire thread! awesome stuff james
> 
> your dedication is 2nd to none
> 
> all i can say is good luck, you are already a champ!


Thankyou. God you must be bored sh1tless!!  With the amount of waffling I do I'm suprised you made it through.:gun:

Thanks for the words of encouragement

J


----------



## Captain Hero

Good luck James, Im rooting for you big guy!!!


----------



## supercell

Glassy said:


> have a safe flight james and best of luck with the comp, u doing us brits proud! u look awesome!


Thankyou, just cant wait to get out there now and relax a little before the show. 2 days will be plenty of time for me, I have packed a lot of VitC if not!!! 

J


----------



## supercell

Captain Hero said:


> Good luck James, Im rooting for you big guy!!!


Thanks CH, There has been SO much support from everyone its fantastic.

J


----------



## The Project

Best of luck James enjoy the experiance:lift:


----------



## supercell

pitbull said:


> Well just walked in the door buddy, cheers for another great training session.
> 
> Still shocked by how strong you are at under a week out !
> 
> Guys the pics don't due his true condition justice he looked top notch today.
> 
> I'll get a Email over to you asap mate.
> 
> All the best and thanks again for all your help over the recent weeks.
> 
> Sam


Thanks Sam,

One thing that struck me today was how far you have come in the last 2 weeks. I too was shocked. As I said just keep everything the same as you have been doing. To know that this diet is keeping the hunger at bay, the brain in gear and making you the leanest you have ever been is GREAT!!!

I too am shocked by my strength but then it's not a suprise eating the cals that I am. I just see myself as off season but with very low BF levels. While the body and mind say yes.....make the most of it, that's what I say!!!:lift:

Thanks too for the kind words today. See and speak soon and NO slacking whilst I am away (not that you will cos you are one of the easiest client I have ever worked with). Just 6 weeks to go and as I said today you'll be ready 7-10 days out then its time to make you full to bursting and you will be at your all time best!!!

J


----------



## leveret

Best of luck over in the states James. This thread has been a real insight into how hard bodybuilders have to work in order to achieve greatness.

I truely will be thinking about you when your over there and hope that you make a mark.

Liam


----------



## supercell

The Project said:


> Best of luck James enjoy the experiance:lift:


God, I cant keep up!!!LOL

Thankyou, I see it as a chance of a lifetime and I truly count my blessings every day. 

J


----------



## supercell

Liam said:


> Best of luck over in the states James. This thread has been a real insight into how hard bodybuilders have to work in order to achieve greatness.
> 
> I truely will be thinking about you when your over there and hope that you make a mark.
> 
> Liam


Hey thanks Liam and thanks for following the thread with interest, I hope you can take some of it away with you and it will help you achieve your potential.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> See and speak soon and NO slacking whilst I am away (not that you will cos you are one of the easiest client I have ever worked with).
> 
> J


Say's the man muching on oven chips a week out from the Arnold !!!

Opps hope Paul don't read this lol..

Email sent BTW

All the best buddy


----------



## hackskii

19 degrees in Ohio today.

Better bring a nice jacket, lower bodyfat will make you feel colder.

Should be in the 30's when you get there James.


----------



## supercell

pitbull said:


> Say's the man muching on oven chips a week out from the Arnold !!!
> 
> Opps hope Paul don't read this lol..
> 
> Email sent BTW
> 
> All the best buddy


  :lift:

J


----------



## supercell

hackskii said:


> 19 degrees in Ohio today.
> 
> Better bring a nice jacket, lower bodyfat will make you feel colder.
> 
> Should be in the 30's when you get there James.


Yeah I checked it out yesterday Scott. Its gonna warm up over the next few days but then get well down again by tues/weds next week and talk of heavy snow!!!!!

Bring it on.

J


----------



## smithy26

hackskii said:


> 19 degrees in Ohio today.
> 
> Better bring a nice jacket, lower bodyfat will make you feel colder.
> 
> Should be in the 30's when you get there James.


thats summer to us guys.....lol

All the best james:bounce:


----------



## Captain Hero

supercell said:


> That will be it now for me but I'm only 6 days out, apart from the one the night before....worked well at the British so will do again without hesitation!!!
> 
> J


James, had a look for nandos in the USA for you 

http://www.nandosperiperi.com/storesearch_results.asp?zip=43215&distance=20&submit=search

It says *nandos store* ... But I thought you might appreciate somebad ass peri peri chicken action whilst out there


----------



## Bill Comstock

Great job, James. Look forward to seeing you in Columbus. Have a safe trip.


----------



## hackskii

Captain Hero said:


> James, had a look for nandos in the USA for you
> 
> http://www.nandosperiperi.com/storesearch_results.asp?zip=43215&distance=20&submit=search
> 
> It says *nandos store* ... But I thought you might appreciate somebad ass peri peri chicken action whilst out there


I just mapped it and it is only 2,250 miles away and only 1 day 8 hours.


----------



## diaita

:thumb :your an insparation to us all,good luck


----------



## MXD

Have a safe trip mate, as said above you are an inspiration.


----------



## justdiscovering

take care james you have the professional attitude and physique they may as well give you the card youve more than earned it.best of british to ya.:first:


----------



## supercell

*Quick update.*

*LAST PHOTO'S 5 DAYS OUT*

*Weight 14st 0lbs*

*9lbs up from this time out from the British in Oct 07*

*I think the smile says it all!!!*

*Taken at 8am Sunday 24th Feb 2008*


----------



## DRED

great pics james all the best mate.

dred


----------



## StephenC

Best of luck, not that you'll need it looking like that!

Have fun and make sure everyone out there gets lots of pics of you on stage.


----------



## DB

excellent mate!


----------



## smithy26

awesome bro!!!!!!!


----------



## matt p

Awesome james, Its been a long year of contest prep for you and i hope all your hard work and effort pays off in Columbus.

Your focus and determination combined with a hard work ethic has got you in the level of condition that puts you up there with the best of them.

Wishing you all the Best J

Matt


----------



## Captain Hero

Fantastic James! Have a safe journey over and good luck!


----------



## Kezz

WOW!!!!!! awesome mate, your calfs look massive too!!


----------



## simeon69

very impressive mate all the best!!!


----------



## Squill

Looking Awsome. One I can only hope to look like that................


----------



## squat_this

Good luck James, hope all goes well!


----------



## Nine Pack

The plan is coming together nicely. You can see the detail in your back coming through really well. I know that come show day it'll be even tighter. Stick to the plan we discussed the other day & you'll be in the best shape of your life & the judges will have no choice but to sit up & notice you.

Well done buddy, I'm proud of you.


----------



## Spangle1187

Really enjoyed watching and reading your progress on this thread all the best bro and make sure you get some pics


----------



## hertderg

Following your progress has been a pleasure and inspiration James, you are looking amazing and I wish you all the very best for the show. Everyone around you deserves to take a slice of the credit also, a job well done lads.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Ecksarmy11

Superb James.

Good luck.


----------



## Littleluke

superb!


----------



## donggle

You look unbelievable, very big and very tight. Wishing you all the best over the pond James, make sure you give us a full account on your return. Good Luck!


----------



## supercell

THIS VID I RECORDED JUST ABOUT SUMS IT ALL UP. 

HEARTFELT THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR WELL WISHES.:love:

FELT MYSELF GETTING A BIT CHOKED RECORDING IT BUT GOT THROUGH IT OK. mg: 

I'LL SEE YOU ALL IN 8 DAYS TIME......JAMES LLEWELLIN IS 'COMING TO AMERICA!!!':lift:





     

James


----------



## Britbb

Great vid.

Hope it goes well for you at the arnold.

Youll definately give the judges something to take note of. They will have no choice but to be impressed.


----------



## martzee

best of luck mate have a safe trip and we are routing for you!!


----------



## jjb1

someone who puts there all should recieve there all, and i truley hope you do

thanks for all the help you give ;-)


----------



## BRIS

Best of luck James!


----------



## amjad.khan

Have a safe journey mate, all the best at the Arnolds by judging by the pictures the states are in for massive shock!!!


----------



## smithy26

go get em mate, nice vid too


----------



## myles

Cant watch the vid as I am OOA with the RAF and they dont like you to have a life (!), but from the pics I have seen you have reaaly put it in. Go on and smash 'em.


----------



## gym rat

all the best james your gona give them yanks a shock when they see your physique, goodluck pal


----------



## Nytol

It has been a true pleasure mate, and judging from how you looked this morning, you should certainly make people sit up and take notice.


----------



## jjb1

nytol have you packed on some size along with your new partner bro?


----------



## Tinytom

You've worked so hard for this mate.

Truly you deserve some recognition.

Go and show them what UK bbers have to offer. Then ram it down their throats lol.

Speak soon my friend


----------



## LOCUST

Go get them mate, best of luck, not that you will need it of course !!!


----------



## Littleluke

Good luck mate... although with a physique like yours "luck" isn't needed.


----------



## Warstu

goodluck bro your going to do really well, whats your job then?


----------



## chrisj22

All the best, James.

Get that trophy back in the UK where it belongs!!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

good luck, and have a safe trip,my fingers will be crossed on the day


----------



## greg fear

you have done such a great thing with this thread

and taking the time to help others with the questions that alone with

all your hard wrk

you deserve a gd result everyone is routing for you 

all the best again


----------



## Magic Torch

Good luck mate I hope you and Daz smash 'em up!


----------



## justdiscovering

Llewellin the lionheart .go get em james .


----------



## dale_flex

Best of luck James not that your gonna need it mate. Thanks for this thread it is an inspiration to us all


----------



## staffy

Good to see u today bud!!! looking 5h1t hot!!! go kick a55 & will see u when u get bk...


----------



## Bobbytrickster

All the best mate go get em!


----------



## anabolic lion

best of luck


----------



## Nytol

jjb1 said:


> nytol have you packed on some size along with your new partner bro?


Well I saw a picture taken around Christmas time, and thought I looked $hit, so that is always a good sign of progress,


----------



## Guest

best of luck mate u dont need i tho  bring something nice back with u


----------



## supercell

Hey guys,

Thanks to everyone. I am knackered!!! Just finished packing and prepping my food for the journey, man there must be an easier sport to take part in.

Footballers have it about right, get tanked up, go clubbing, have a kebab, shag a hooker (maybe in a different order prob shag first then kebab), get up for training for a few hours then repeat....Oh yeah and pick up 10-60k a week for that pleasure.

Would I change it, NAH. I love what I do. I dont do it for money or fame I do it coz I am passionate and want to be the best I can be. You can shove your 60k up your ass!!!!

We dont get into this sport for anything other than a personal quest or journey to be the best we can be, where it takes us is up to us. We wont be giving up the day job to collect (at best) a tin cup at the end of a diet but we do get to feel like the most important person in our world for a few short minutes on that stage. That to me is worth no amount of money, its priceless.

If you do it for any other reason you'll be disappointed. I know everyone on here who has contributed to this thread does it for purely the love of the sport and nothing else. Money just fcuks everything up.

We have true passion, grit and determination and something a lot of 'superstar' athletes once had too but are now diluted by fame and fortune.

So guys keep it real, BBing is where its at. I am relaxed and gonna have the time of my life in Columbus. Win, lose or draw I dont care (well maybe a little bit).

This is my time to show everyone what I have worked so fcuking hard for and I want you guys to be proud. Top 5 is what I want, top 3 would be sensational and winning would just be a dream not even worth thinking about. I'm realistic but at the same time I'll be working my ass off up there to get noticed.

Now I really am rambling but hey it wouldn't be a Llewellin Contest Thread without a bit of off topic rambling sh1t going on.

Right I have embarassed myself enough, I'm off to try and sleep although my body temp is around 110 degrees and my mind is thinking about tomorrow, sh1t it nearly is tomorrow.

Love you guys, you are all champions and its been an honour having you here with me since the 22nd Oct 2007, dont time fly when you're having SO much fun!!

J


----------



## smithy26

supercell said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks to everyone. I am knackered!!! Just finished packing and prepping my food for the journey, man there must be an easier sport to take part in.
> 
> Footballers have it about right, get tanked up, go clubbing, have a kebab, shag a hooker (maybe in a different order prob shag first then kebab), get up for training for a few hours then repeat....Oh yeah and pick up 10-60k a week for that pleasure.
> 
> Would I change it, NAH. I love what I do. I dont do it for money or fame I do it coz I am passionate and want to be the best I can be. You can shove your 60k up your ass!!!!
> 
> We dont get into this sport for anything other than a personal quest or journey to be the best we can be, where it takes us is up to us. We wont be giving up the day job to collect (at best) a tin cup at the end of a diet but we do get to feel like the most important person in our world for a few short minutes on that stage. That to me is worth no amount of money, its priceless.
> 
> If you do it for any other reason you'll be disappointed. I know everyone on here who has contributed to this thread does it for purely the love of the sport and nothing else. Money just fcuks everything up.
> 
> We have true passion, grit and determination and something a lot of 'superstar' athletes once had too but are now diluted by fame and fortune.
> 
> So guys keep it real, BBing is where its at. I am relaxed and gonna have the time of my life in Columbus. Win, lose or draw I dont care (well maybe a little bit).
> 
> This is my time to show everyone what I have worked so fcuking hard for and I want you guys to be proud. Top 5 is what I want, top 3 would be sensational and winning would just be a dream not even worth thinking about. I'm realistic but at the same time I'll be working my ass off up there to get noticed.
> 
> Now I really am rambling but hey it wouldn't be a Llewellin Contest Thread without a bit of off topic rambling sh1t going on.
> 
> Right I have embarassed myself enough, I'm off to try and sleep although my body temp is around 110 degrees and my mind is thinking about tomorrow, sh1t it nearly is tomorrow.
> 
> Love you guys, you are all champions and its been an honour having you here with me since the 22nd Oct 2007, dont time fly when you're having SO much fun!!
> 
> J


go to sleep u crazy fool........lol...have a safe trip

and all the best:lift:


----------



## hackskii

Damn, I love this guys attitude...........

Have fun here in the States mate, it is your day and I can feel it.

I wish I had your wonderful attitude twards life.

For your age you are way more mature than you are.

Good luck mate, I know you wont need it.

I know you will make all of us proud.......

You have the best attitude and thanks for posting all the stuff you post along with the video's.

I have not missed one of them.

You are a great inspiration, and I have learned valuable information about this game from you.


----------



## shorty

Brought a tear to the eye that did...lol.... best of luck james, enjoy it!

oh.... and kick some ass!


----------



## Nine Pack

Soppy git. 

I spoke with James late last night & he really is this upbeat, that's not for show I can tell you. I'm so glad we managed to get him through the diet without feeling like he was dieting at all. I've always known it was possible & hopefully now more guys will try the more cals in/more cals out method & stop needlessly grinding themselves down when they diet. I know POB is doing it now so we'll watch how he goes on.

Anyway, give em hell James!! This show will be the making of you, whatever the result.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Nine Pack said:


> Soppy git.
> 
> I spoke with James late last night & he really is this upbeat, that's not for show I can tell you. I'm so glad we managed to get him through the diet without feeling like he was dieting at all. I've always known it was possible & hopefully now more guys will try the more cals in/more cals out method & stop needlessly grinding themselves down when they diet. I know POB is doing it now so we'll watch how he goes on.
> 
> Anyway, give em hell James!! This show will be the making of you, whatever the result.


Yeah J's

Got me into more cals in/more cals out method.

Just under 6 weeks out and taking in around

T/D

350g P / 300g C / 75-80g F ~3300cals

N/T/D

300g P / 250g C / 100-110g F ~3200cals

Other then the recent drop of 50g carbs each day (above includes the drop) diet break down has stayed the same from the start.

Sam


----------



## Nine Pack

I should have given it a name & patented it! Good luck with it Sam.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Nine Pack said:


> I should have given it a name & patented it! Good luck with it Sam.


Well i'm not quite at the end of the road yet but can say this diet has gotten me so far into best condition and just like J says doesn't even feel like you're dieting.

So guess i owe you a big thank you buddy

Sam


----------



## Kezz

pitbull said:


> Well i'm not quite at the end of the road yet but can say this diet has gotten me so far into best condition and just like J says doesn't even feel like you're dieting.
> 
> So guess i owe you a big thank you buddy
> 
> Sam


even if you have a fair bit of lard to shift is it still good to diet like this? ie just do lots more cardio? i am dieting on lower carbs and feel flat and crap so i am thinking of upping my carbs and adding plenty more cardio in


----------



## myprotein

All the best James (not that you need it with that freaky physique) from everyone here at MP. We will all be "rooting" for you!


----------



## jjb1

Nytol said:


> Well I saw a picture taken around Christmas time, and thought I looked $hit, so that is always a good sign of progress,


fair play thats good then wouldnt be right if he was 8 pounds up and you wernt up too


----------



## Nine Pack

Well, not the best start. James' connecting flight was delayed so he's gone 24 hours with no sleep & to cap it off the luggage doesn't seem to have made it to the destination either.

He's surprisingly calm despite the fact that his trunks, music, supps, tan etc is in the bags. They'll turn up soon enough though so no need to panic. This is one of the reasons why it's always best to arrive a few days in advance so that little problems like this remain little & don't become a catastrophe. He'll be fine even if he lived on burgers for 2 days. I told him not to panic & he seems fine. I will update as & when I hear anything.


----------



## supercell

Today is Wednesday 27th Feb 2008

I managed to find and internet point in the hotel, so firstly thanks to Paul for updating the site.

As Paul said the experience so far has been 'interesting' to say the least.

Body clock is a little fcuked up but apart from that (oh yeah and not having ANYTHING here at all except the clothes on my back), I'm having a whale of a time!!! LOL.

On a very positive note I have remained calm and relaxed as there isn't anything I can do until our bags arrive at Columbus.

All my food and other supps are in there inc trunks, music, photos, tan etc but if I was to stress it wouldn't help the situation.

I also freaked myself out this morning when I looked in the mirror. The 18 hours of travelling and 24 hours without sleep have not impacted one iota on my conditioning which is now even better than when I left.

This holding water thing on flights is a little over stated IMO but I did drink plenty of fluids all day and took vit C as well.

I am just about to have breakfast now and then set about trying to locate some food.

I'll report back when I can

Oh yeah and its -10 degrees and snowing outside....WELCOME TO AMERICA!!!! 

J


----------



## myles

As I said earlier, smash 'em. Good to hear about the flight not affecting you, I usually go down big style when I get off a flight any longer than 1 hour.


----------



## Nytol

Justin did tell me is was a very cold place, 

I was not happy to read your text this morning, but pleased you are still calm about it, I'd be secreting cortisol by the gallon,


----------



## smithy26

good to hear ure still in high spirts, things can only get better


----------



## squat_this

Oi Hackskii/Winger...sort him out some food and clothes please!


----------



## hackskii

squat_this said:


> Oi Hackskii/Winger...sort him out some food and clothes please!


I can do that if need be, I can have it overnight shipped.

But I cant deliver it as it is 2,200 miles away.

What is strange is today and yesterday it was 82 here where I live in California, it is all over the news about the weather back east.

Nice thing about the State's is the fact you can get anything you want pretty quick.

Overnight shipping is easy.

Everything is close together to get anything you want.

I have never been to Ohio myself.


----------



## Borris

your back is most imprsive


----------



## supercell

One bag has now been found the other is still missing. Which one (Nic's or mine) we dont know.

I am now beginning to get ****ed off. It could well be another 24 hours before we get the other if at all.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

J

If it is your bag still lost what bits do you need surely all of us on here can get it sorted ?

Tell me what you need i'll find a local US stockist/supplier and i'll order it and get it overnighted to your hotel ?

Music is the only issue but no doubt someone here could get it, you'll just need to find someone to burn a CD youe end for you ?

Sam


----------



## hackskii

I got tons of music and can cut a CD and send it in just one day.


----------



## Nine Pack

James just text me to say they have all the bags now so he can relax, a bit! Timje for him to focus & get on with the job now. Come fri morning Ohio time he'll be on the biggest stage of his life.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Panic over just heard from J he now has his luggage.

Sam


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Nine Pack said:


> James just text me to say they have all the bags now so he can relax, a bit! Timje for him to focus & get on with the job now. Come fri morning Ohio time he'll be on the biggest stage of his life.


Beat me to it lol.

But at least he can concentrate on what's important.

Any idea on what sites will be keeping up to the minute updates on the show ?

Sam


----------



## MinistryWebSite

Any idea on what sites will be keeping up to the minute updates on the show ?

A couple of ideas: 

http://arnoldclassicamateurbodybuilding.com/

http://blog.bodybuilding.com/ArnoldBlog/category/arnold/amateur/

GO JAMES !! :cheer2:


----------



## Galtonator

Thank god for that. Good luck big fella


----------



## hackskii

1 Pierre Chamoun Sweden

2 Steven Cook Webb City, Missouri

3 Eduardo Correia Brazil

4 Terrence Crawl Reading, Pennsylvania

5 Travis Danielson Springfield, Oregon

6 Tony D'Ardeneaux South Holland, Illinois

7 Antonio Diaz Mexico

8 Volodymyr Dyad'kov Panama City, Florida

9 Randy Edwards Seattle, Washington

10 Dave Follansbee Manchester, New Hampshire

11 Sixto Fermin Columbus, Ohio

12 Leonardo Fuenmayor Doral, Florida

13 Omar Garcia Miami Beach, Florida

14 Allen Homan Leesport, Pennsylvania

15 Saiid Kamara Sharon Hill, Pennsylvania

*16 James Llewelyn United Kingdom *

17 Eric McCormack Eugene, Oregon

18 Marvin Nagelbloem Netherlands

19 Benjamin Parra Commerce, California

20 Reginald Ruffin Columbus, Ohio

21 Randy Sims Orlando, Florida

*22 Shaun Tavenier United Kingdom*

23 Jean Vergara Chile

24 Todd Willow Mifflintown, Pennsylvania

doesnt Shaun post over here?


----------



## donggle

glad to hear you got the stuff back, what time in GMT will the show be on? maybe we can find streaming video on the 'net? or will that just cover the pro shows?


----------



## bootyjuice

supercell said:


> One bag has now been found the other is still missing. Which one (Nic's or mine) we dont know.
> 
> I am now beginning to get ****ed off. It could well be another 24 hours before we get the other if at all.
> 
> J


I live in columbus man...usually post over at another UK board...let me know what you need via pm I can get it to you asap...coming to watch you saturday morning when they crown you mate....honestly if you need anything shoot a pm and you are good to go. I work in corporate for a major retailer so, if we have clothing big enough, i can have you a few outfits no problem....

as for the supplements there are some decent local places I can snag what you need and get it there asap as well. didn't read this as i am usually on the other site but let me know if you need any help.

bennet


----------



## bootyjuice

tried to pm you but don't have the post count here yet as I just found this site when you started posting on the one I go to.

you can pm me there if you want...haksi knows me over there and nytol too...

bennet is my name there. just an option for you man.


----------



## toxo

hackskii said:


> 1 Pierre Chamoun Sweden
> 
> 2 Steven Cook Webb City, Missouri
> 
> 3 Eduardo Correia Brazil
> 
> 4 Terrence Crawl Reading, Pennsylvania
> 
> 5 Travis Danielson Springfield, Oregon
> 
> 6 Tony D'Ardeneaux South Holland, Illinois
> 
> 7 Antonio Diaz Mexico
> 
> 8 Volodymyr Dyad'kov Panama City, Florida
> 
> 9 Randy Edwards Seattle, Washington
> 
> 10 Dave Follansbee Manchester, New Hampshire
> 
> 11 Sixto Fermin Columbus, Ohio
> 
> 12 Leonardo Fuenmayor Doral, Florida
> 
> 13 Omar Garcia Miami Beach, Florida
> 
> 14 Allen Homan Leesport, Pennsylvania
> 
> 15 Saiid Kamara Sharon Hill, Pennsylvania
> 
> *16 James Llewelyn United Kingdom *
> 
> 17 Eric McCormack Eugene, Oregon
> 
> 18 Marvin Nagelbloem Netherlands
> 
> 19 Benjamin Parra Commerce, California
> 
> 20 Reginald Ruffin Columbus, Ohio
> 
> 21 Randy Sims Orlando, Florida
> 
> *22 Shaun Tavenier United Kingdom*
> 
> 23 Jean Vergara Chile
> 
> 24 Todd Willow Mifflintown, Pennsylvania
> 
> doesnt Shaun post over here?


is shaun competing? he told me that he was only doing the british this year.


----------



## supercell

bootyjuice said:


> tried to pm you but don't have the post count here yet as I just found this site when you started posting on the one I go to.
> 
> you can pm me there if you want...haksi knows me over there and nytol too...
> 
> bennet is my name there. just an option for you man.


Thanks Bootyjuice,

All OK now I have everything I need within my luggage that we now both have...Horay!!!

It 3.30am here but as we went to bed at around 7pm I am up (for the moment) and thought I would post how everything is going.

Its kind of strange with the time difference thing, I'll get used to it just as we get back to the UK and then be fcuked for another week!! LOL

I managed to eat pretty much what I needed to yesterday after getting a cab to the nearest Wallmart (ASDA). I guess I ate around 450-500g carbs but I just really ate every 2 hours as I wasn't really hungry. I think the suitcase thing was on my mind for most of the day but once collected things were much better.

At breakfast they had cooked oatmeal in a huge pot which they make with water here and not milk as in the UK. I also mixed a banana and some walnuts into it and then had some scrambled eggs (made with milk and butter ARRGGHH!) and also some potatoes.

We have found a restaurant close to the hotel (at the Marriott next door) which serves steak, salmon, baked pots etc so will be paying this a visit later tonight.

We have to check in and weigh in on friday morning at between 6 and 8am (11am-1pm UK time) and then there is a competitors meeting at 9am before the prejudging starts.

I am now thinking that America is a great place to come if you are single as I dont think you would remain single for long. They are loving my accent here:cool: 

The people here seem very chilled out too which kind of rubs off on you (also good when we didnt have any clean underware, food, clothes wash stuff etc until yesterday afternoon!!!!)

So today i will just eat when I am hungry, I have my weighing scales out here so can weigh all my food. I still feel nice and full and my weight was 14st around 5 hours ago (yes I also brought my bathroom scales too) so I reckon another few pounds will be off by show day.

Vascularity is completely off the scale. I have never seen so many veins in my legs. It was difficult shaving last night without cutting myself.

Bill and Wanda Tierney text me last night to say they had arrived in Columbus and I think the plan is to meet up with them today at some point. Bill is judging the show so I am hoping for at least 1 token call out!!

I am now going to try and get some more shut eye if my stomach stops rumbling for long enough, then I will get up around 6am (11am UK time).

Thanks for everyone rallying around to try and help regarding the lost luggage. Thankfully I didn't need to call on you guys but it was great to know I had people on standby!

Until later, you have a nice day now ya all!!!:lift::beer1:

J


----------



## supercell

[email protected] said:


> is shaun competing? he told me that he was only doing the british this year.


No that list hasn't been updated. I spoke to shaun last week and he is well (and fat by his own admission) but does have a few injuries at the mo but all should be well for Oct.

J


----------



## oaklad

is daz ball still doin the super heavyweights or is james the only brit??


----------



## bootyjuice

supercell said:


> Thanks Bootyjuice,
> 
> All OK now I have everything I need within my luggage that we now both have...Horay!!!
> 
> ........
> 
> Until later, you have a nice day now ya all!!!:lift::beer1:
> 
> J


glad they got you sorted out man....columbus isn't a bad place at all. believe it or not there is a large lot of people from the UK here! I work with about 400 or so in the fashion world, all of them being designers....and my best friend is from england as well as his missus. this is a good place, though, compared to a lot of yank towns. good luck tomorrow....i am hoping to take the day off so i can come to the prejudging....I will at least be there saturday morning, hopefully with con, and we can root you on there too. anything else comes up don't hesitate to pm me.

all the best,

bj


----------



## Spartan301

Know this is probably a bit late now, but I didnt get a chance to post while I was on holiday,

so Good Luck James!!

Can imagine there will be a record number of users logging in tomorrow to find out the results!!

The pride of the board and the nation mate.


----------



## Nine Pack

Update: James weighed in at 196lbs (a smidge over 89kgs) & has even been interviewed by Flex Wheeler for MD TV. He's having a whale of a time & well deserving of it too.


----------



## ah24

Nine Pack said:


> Update: James weighed in at 196lbs (a smidge over 89kgs) & has even been interviewed by Flex Wheeler for MD TV. He's having a whale of a time & well deserving of it too.


Perfect, sounds all is going well

Hopefully the video will be loaded to MDTV soon - I'll paste the link as soon as I find it


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Just heard from J he's on a real high, weight in at 89kg.

Already been interviewed by Flex Wheeler for MD TV, keep an eye on here nothing up yet but it MD coverage of the Arnold

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/

And the lucky man has met with Jonny J, Phil H and Melvin A so all's going well for our J over there.

Quick recap he checks in around 11am-1pm our time then around 2pm prejudging begins.

Sam


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Nine Pack said:


> Update: James weighed in at 196lbs (a smidge over 89kgs) & has even been interviewed by Flex Wheeler for MD TV. He's having a whale of a time & well deserving of it too.


We got to stop updating at the same time lol..

But you keep beating me to the post..

Sam


----------



## Guest

bootyjuice said:


> I will at least be there saturday morning, hopefully with con, and we can root you on there too.


Indeed i will be there bright and early sat morning

All the best James.


----------



## steveg

yeah Daz is doing the super heavyweights


----------



## supercell

1 day to go....

Had a great day today, if a little hectic.

Both Nic and I awoke at around 3am starving hungry so decided to chat for an hour or so before I got up.

Breakfast was my normal, oats, Total Protein and peanut butter.

The rest of the day has seen me eat every 2-2.5 hours and had a mix of oats and vitargo spread on rice cakes....A true carb fest!!

I have again only taken in around 500g of carbs today and probably around 200g of protein and very little fat.

Tonight we hit the restaurant next door and had what was quite possibly the best fillet steak I have ever had. I had (of course) the fries and 2 bread rolls and a diet coke. I have drunk around 5 litres so far today and wont drink a lot more just enough to quench my thirst and replace any lost fluid that I expel tonight.

We went to the competitors hotel in Downtown Columbus today and met with a few of the pros (had photos taken etc) We shared a lift with JJ and had a chat with him. They all seem very friendly and very relaxed.

After a quick chat with Phil Heath I had my photo taken and put my arm around him. The man was like granite. I can honestly say that it didn't feel human. You could feel his spinae erectors and his lower lats they felt like stone, yet his face is fat and happy looking!!!

This guy is going to walk the Arnold.

After a chat with Bill and Wanda Nic and I walked the short walk to the memorial halls where the weigh in and competition will take place tomorrow.

As has been mentioned I weighed just over 89kgs but over here you have to weigh in your trunks only, just as well cos I would have been taking my clothes off anyway to make the weight!!

Just as I was making my way back from the weigh in to Nic I was grabbed by a guy who PM'd me and is the photographer and camera man for MD TV. He's a really cool guy and straight away a mic was thrust into my face by none other than Flex Wheeler. I couldn't quite take it in. Here was unknown little old me being interviewed by one of THE best ever BBers that walked the planet.

I think I came across OK but was a little nervous but didn't have too much time to worry as there was no warning!

He was a cool guy and also mentioned the thread on MD and how I had caused a bit of a stir and got a lot of exposure in the US. Bill and Wanda also told me I was in the American Flex issue 2 months ago and also in the IFBB news letter this week; so much seems to go on without you ever hearing about it.

Anyway it was all a little bit overwhelming today and now its time to go back to the room and await Phil who has just landed.

BTW we also just bumped into Scott Horton and his wife in the restaurant. It was great to see them both and have a chat. They both seemed really excited about the next few days. Pat Warner was also with them and a couple of other guys so the Brits are coming and will be making some noise tomorrow that's for sure!!!

J


----------



## amjad.khan

All the best for today James we all at UK-M got our fingers crossed for you, like you don't need it anyway you're easily going to cruise this competition  Good luck


----------



## gym rat

goodluck today bigman, show them what your made of


----------



## Warstu

supercell said:


> 1 day to go....
> 
> "We shared a lift with JJ and had a chat with him. They all seem very friendly and very relaxed."
> 
> "After a quick chat with Phil Heath I had my photo taken and put my arm around him. The man was like granite. I can honestly say that it didn't feel human. You could feel his spinae erectors and his lower lats they felt like stone, yet his face is fat and happy looking!!!
> 
> This guy is going to walk the Arnold."
> 
> After a chat with Bill and Wanda Nic and I walked the short walk to the memorial halls where the weigh in and competition will take place tomorrow.
> 
> As has been mentioned I weighed just over 89kgs but over here you have to weigh in your trunks only, just as well cos I would have been taking my clothes off anyway to make the weight!!
> 
> Just as I was making my way back from the weigh in to Nic I was grabbed by a guy who PM'd me and is the photographer and camera man for MD TV. He's a really cool guy and straight away a mic was thrust into my face by none other than Flex Wheeler. I couldn't quite take it in. Here was unknown little old me being interviewed by one of THE best ever BBers that walked the planet.
> 
> I think I came across OK but was a little nervous but didn't have too much time to worry as there was no warning!
> 
> He was a cool guy and also mentioned the thread on MD and how I had caused a bit of a stir and got a lot of exposure in the US. Bill and Wanda also told me I was in the American Flex issue 2 months ago and also in the IFBB news letter this week; so much seems to go on without you ever hearing about it.
> 
> Anyway it was all a little bit overwhelming today and now its time to go back to the room and await Phil who has just landed.
> 
> BTW we also just bumped into Scott Horton and his wife in the restaurant. It was great to see them both and have a chat. They both seemed really excited about the next few days. Pat Warner was also with them and a couple of other guys so the Brits are coming and will be making some noise tomorrow that's for sure!!!
> 
> J


You shared lift with Jonnie jackson damn and you met Phil heath you must felted good chatting to them and also getting on md tv i will try and look for that interview if its up yet

Sounds like your repping UK very good hopefully you do well tomoz bro


----------



## Kezz

Best of luck James, i bet it was awesome meeting all the pro's etc yesterday and how you had caused a stir over there!!!


----------



## Littleluke

You're so lucky James! I'm so jealous! Although you have made your own luck by building such an incredible physique. I have a feeling you are going to get some amazing exposure and really launch your name in bodybuilding! This could be the start of something special! The sky's the limit now mate! WOOP WOOP!!! I can't waigt to take you up on that meal, I'll be eating with a pro bodybuilder


----------



## squat_this

Must be weird finding out you were in US magazines and you didn't even know about it! You are almost a celebrity now!


----------



## Five-O

Good luck mate, not that you need it!


----------



## justdiscovering

just after 2 in the aft in columbus anyone heard how things are going????


----------



## bootyjuice

justdiscovering said:


> just after 2 in the aft in columbus anyone heard how things are going????


I live in columbus and haven't heard anything as far as prejudging goes. i am surprised nobody is posting up pics and what not at this point. i couldn't make prejudging but will be there tomorrow to see him take it hopefully.


----------



## Nine Pack

James made the top five & is through to the finals tomorrow!!

Good lad, I knew he had it in him. He tells me that Darren Ball missed his class, but quite why I don't know yet. I believe he is inconsolable, as you would expect. I can't imagine what caused this to happen.

Give em hell tomorrow James, keep pushing to the wire. You *can* hold your own with the worlds best. I'm so proud.


----------



## pob80

Nine Pack said:


> James made the top five & is through to the finals tomorrow!!
> 
> Good lad, I knew he had it in him. He tells me that Darren Ball missed his class, but quite why I don't know yet. I believe he is inconsolable, as you would expect. I can't imagine what caused this to happen.
> 
> Give em hell tomorrow James, keep pushing to the wire. You *can* hold your own with the worlds best. I'm so proud.


Awsome stuff! Ive been trying to find pics online only can find the super heavy class though damn unlucky for Darren Ball wonder what happened I knew he was crazy amped to be going out there


----------



## Littleluke

F()cking awesome James!


----------



## rightyho

That's fantastic news for James. I'd have been surprised if he didn't make top five, however.....

Anyone have any links to pics? Stumbling round in cyber darkness here....


----------



## justdiscovering

excellent!!!!!!!! thanks for the update nine.


----------



## simeon69

very impressive mate well done on the first hurdle give them hell 2moro

any links to pics please!!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Superb!

Thanks for the update Paul, I keep checking back for updates! Congrats to you mate for helping James over the past year, looks to be in awesome shape!


----------



## daniel.m

Awsesome James! Top 5 is amazing in its own right but i hope, or know rather, that you can come first. It sounds like you've had a great time none the less and it has definately thrown your name out there in the States. Ohh and to be interviewed by Flex Wheeler would be an honour for any bodybuilder..can't wait to see the interview!

Dan


----------



## hilly

awesome james congrats and good luck


----------



## Incredible Bulk

this is amazing news!!! well done on the top 5 james

oh, because of your journals i took one of your 'cheat meal' preferances and went to Nandos for the first time

piri piri chicken...yum!


----------



## leveret

Great stuff james well done!!!!


----------



## MinistryWebSite

Just brilliant news James, and on behalf of the Gym wishing you the very best for tomorrow, and have an absolutely fantastic time! :thumb:


----------



## TomKend

Fantastic News James...

Best of Luck...

Been keeping up on your youtube blogs aswell.

Great Work fella.

Tom K

All done byebye


----------



## amjad.khan

Cheers Paul for the update we all knew James could easily walk through the pre-judging  all the best for tomorrow James. Give them BRITISH hell out there!!


----------



## MXD

Siiiiiiiikkkkk!!


----------



## jjb1

cant wait to see his line up if any of them are in his condition what a show!

really happy hes through he needs to go pro soon he really does


----------



## welly

Video of Men and Womens amateur prejudging available on

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2008arnoldclassic_vids.htm

Note:

James comes on about 50 minutes in to the video.


----------



## smithy26

welldone big man!!!!!


----------



## daniel.m

just watched the prejuding, looking great mate! i hope the finals will be broadcasted...well im off to bed now *yawn*

Bring home that trophy bud =]


----------



## supercell

Hi Guys,

Just got back from a tiring day.

We got to the competitors meeting just before 8am.

Was told the running order and approx times that we would be on but they whistled through the prejudging really quickly and as a result I had no time to pump up and had little glaze on but hey, such is life.

I was big but not dry. The fuller approach looked FULL and by all accounts MASSIVE but not polished. However I got the first call out and after when the finalists were announced I made the top 5. There were some tremendous athletes in my class who also made the top 5, in fact 2 World Champions so I feel honoured to be in the same line up tomorrow.

Thankfully tomorrow is judged as a separate competition so all competitors start with 0 points.

I have achieved my goal of getting to the top 5 at an international event and am delighted.

As a result of how I looked I have gone over to a protein only diet today and as a result I am drying out nicely. I am still full as hell as my body has a lot of glycogen in it.

After my class I came back into the hall to watch Darren but he was nowhere to be seen. He had gone back to his hotel as he thought he wouldn't be on stage till later and as a result missed his class.

Bill was frantically trying to get hold of him as were the other 10 or so British supporters there. Bill finally managed but the show was over. Darren was inconsolable as you can imagine and I still haven't seen him today, nor has anybody else.

I am truly gutted for him.

After the show Nic and I made our way to the expo and chatted with Flex and Shina and had a good look round. We then left for my photo shoot with Australian Flex photographer. I had a great shoot but I have never been worked so hard in my life. This also helped dry me out further!!!

Finally we got back to the expo and then made our way back to the hotel about 30 mins ago.

I am knackered and hungry so we are going out for something to eat and then I am going to bed!!!

J


----------



## Nytol

Excellent stuff mate, well done, I just watched the video, a competitive class indeed you had, some very good physiques.


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> Excellent stuff mate, well done, I just watched the video, a competitive class indeed you had, some very good physiques.


You got a link Matt?


----------



## Truewarrior1

hey i know everyone wants to see some pics so i screenshotted some.good luck and i hope to read more good news when i wake up tomorrow!:lift:


----------



## DRED

TH&S said:


> You got a link Matt?


http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2008...assic_vids.htm


----------



## clarkey

Watch the link at 1 am this morning. Congratulations James you did great mate some excellent physiques in your class and you more than held your own. Good luck for the final you can do it bud!!


----------



## 3752

i just spoke to James via Text and he is very tired but excited, James you have achieved something many of us dream about and you have held your own doing so, i m sure those other 4 guys are worrying about you as you are about them mate enjoy the experience as both you and Nic have deserved it....


----------



## fzrbandit

Hey im from the Daz Ball camp, the update from His family, is he thought his class was later, and therefore missed it. Apparently they changed the schedule but no one told him?!?!?! Is this right?? It doesnt sound right to me. James, can you confirm they changed the times around?? he thinks they re-schedule it, if not then he got it wrong, and yes I think he is very upset.


----------



## ah24

fzrbandit said:


> Hey im from the Daz Ball camp, the update from His family, is he thought his class was later, and therefore missed it. Apparently they changed the schedule but no one told him?!?!?! Is this right?? It doesnt sound right to me. James, can you confirm they changed the times around?? he thinks they re-schedule it, if not then he got it wrong, and yes I think he is very upset.


Gutted for him...can't think of much worse than spending weeks on end prepping, flying 8hours then not get the chance to get on-stage

Hope everything else for him goes to plan


----------



## Nytol

Just heard from James, he weighed in 4lb lighter and much drier today, so that is all good,


----------



## Bobbytrickster

gutted for Daz, that must be awful, really feel for him!

Superb Matt, bring it on, can't wait to hear the new's tomorrow morning


----------



## hertderg

Nytol said:


> Just heard from James, he weighed in 4lb lighter and much drier today, so that is all good,


Great news Matt - Read a couple of comments from dickheads over on MD about James condition yesterday, this will shut them up 

I watched the pre judge clips with goose bumps this morning, it was great to hear the shouts from the crowd for James.Fantastic!!

Pics here from yesterday - http://contest.bodybuilding.com/gallery/contest/2542/event/1/site/1/mode/will/page/56

Do you know what time James will be on stage today, I think the finals start 3.00pm our time, is that right?


----------



## anabolic lion

Nytol said:


> Just heard from James, he weighed in 4lb lighter and much drier today, so that is all good,


hope so , that guy he is next to in the pics looks real good


----------



## steveg

well done James an good luck in the finals mate.

Im gutted for Daz, to put all that effort in an that to happen is cruel for him!


----------



## fzrbandit

Hey just spoke to Daz, he is feeling good, as he is guest posing on the main stage either tonight or tommorow, poor signal so couldnt here much. Apparently he has a rasio interview setup and is doing a you tube film to show his legs. People out there are holding him up, so thats good. Expect to see Daz in Europe in April!!! And well done james!!


----------



## Nine Pack

Just had a look at the pics, tough class indeed. James has dried out since then so hopefully more detail will come through. That guy to his right on the rear double bi looked like he had a hell of a back so he has his work cut out. Either way, just making it to the top five in this show is an incredible achievement so James should be proud of himself.


----------



## Littleluke

Keep going mate! awesome stuff.


----------



## hackskii

Damn, all this excitment is killing me.

I am glad he lost some water.

Who was the guy in the red shorts? He looks very seperated.


----------



## Warstu

james looked good compared to the other I still think i will take top 5 .


----------



## Tinytom

Awesome news James

better that you're drier today cos now that will make you look better than before. Lots of times people wane in the second show and dont get the place they expect.


----------



## DB

well done james!

Poor Darren  he looked awesome at the british


----------



## amjad.khan

Anyone know what UK time are the result coming in? I reckon this one going to be close, James look sh*t hot on stage.


----------



## Nine Pack

James got 5th place. He's ok with it, but plenty of people had him 3rd. Hey, that's Bbing though. He thinks the fuller look may not be the best approach & wants to be dry & peeled to the bone again for the British so we'll talk when he gets back.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> James got 5th place. He's ok with it, but plenty of people had him 3rd. Hey, that's Bbing though. He thinks the fuller look may not be the best approach & wants to be dry & peeled to the bone again for the British so we'll talk when he gets back.


5th place in the Arnold, Congratulations James! Do you know the complete Line up Paul as in 1 - 5 who placed?


----------



## Nine Pack

Afraid not bud, I only have the info frm James at present.


----------



## hertderg

That's still a fantastic achievement for what was a very strong class, well done James.

Looking forward to your account of the day/trip .

Never mind the results of the top 1-5 Captain Hero - I hope James keeps us updated on the winner of the Arnold table tennis challange that also took place today, lol .


----------



## Kezz

Nine Pack said:


> James got 5th place. He's ok with it, but plenty of people had him 3rd. Hey, that's Bbing though. He thinks the fuller look may not be the best approach & wants to be dry & peeled to the bone again for the British so we'll talk when he gets back.


it seemed to work for jay cutler last year!!! ........ James you did fantastic and we are all proud of you


----------



## invisiblekid

Stunning effort from James. Living the dream as PScarb said.

Look forward to reading his experiences of the day.


----------



## Littleluke

sensational James. I'm really pleased for you. Obviously you would have loved a higher placing but 5th in such a huge comp. Simply amazing, you should arrive back here with your head held high!


----------



## DB

congrats James u did us proud mate


----------



## ParaManiac

Fantastic achievement! congratulations:beer1:


----------



## amjad.khan

Well done James you definitely put british bodybuilding on the map for us, I had you 1st and 2nd place.


----------



## Captain Hero

hertderg said:


> That's still a fantastic achievement for what was a very strong class, well done James.
> 
> Looking forward to your account of the day/trip .
> 
> *Never mind the results of the top 1-5 Captain Hero* - I hope James keeps us updated on the winner of the Arnold table tennis challange that also took place today, lol .


True that, James did you get to meet the big guy himself, Arnold!?!?!?!?  

as i said 5th in the Arnold is an amazing achievment!


----------



## Tinytom

Well done mate.

Will you allow yourself a cake for celebration?


----------



## hackskii

Tinytom said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> Will you allow yourself a cake for celebration?


Screw that, do what Uncle Hackie would do and go have some beer. mg: 

Congrats James, I have been bopping back to my computer to keep tabs.


----------



## justdiscovering

heroic effort had you at second for definate but you still came first with us.congrats big guy .


----------



## chrisj22

You deserve a massive applaud - brilliant achievement.

Did the Brits proud, bud.


----------



## squat_this

Great effort mate. The travelling and lost baggage scenario can't have helped either. Done the forum proud for sure!


----------



## smithy26

well done james, use this as a stepping stone to something great!!!!!!!

Everyone on uk-muscle is so proud of you. :beer1:


----------



## supercell

Hey guys thanks for the words of support etc.

I weighed 14st yesterday and looked bloated and off it has to be said.:eek: mg: 

Today I weighed 13st 9lbs (before stepping on stage) and looked very different a bit like night and day according to most.:eek:

We also used a different tan, firstly as I didn't really have time to put any sheen on in the prejudge as I was so rushed and secondly with the lighting a lot of the guys were using dream tan so thats what we used for todays finals on the expo stage. Dream tan with muscle sheen over the top (a little tip from the Europeans)

Marius tanned me up so a big thanks to him from me and helped me (as Scott put it) present the best look to date, so I was really pleased.

There was certainly a transformation today and as I said to Paul, I will be bringing back the peeled drier look to the British and certainly not the bloated sh1t look from yesterday. 

I take criticism on the chin and I know what works for me and what doesn't and yesterday's look didn't work. We live and learn and thats what makes the sport so great.

Tonight it is back to the Memorial Hall for the Pro show and I am really looking forward to it.

Darren Ball looked great and is back in the gym this afternoon prepping for a European show in the spring and I am sure I lead everyone in wishing him well for that. He did his guest spot today and he got a great reception and that speaks volume for his physique.

I also want to mention all the people that came out to support me and Darren from the UK, it was just incredible that people were willing to do that and it meant so much to me, so a massive thanks.

I have learnt a lot from this trip, firstly competing abroad is stressful on the body and mind and the time difference and the sleep and tiredness issues are real issues for me.

I have also seen just how far behind I am in terms of my physique from the best in the World. The top 2 in my class were both Amateur World Champions and their physiques just blew me away.

I know that I dont have the genetics for this sport at this level. I am a realist but I love what I do and the possibilities opened up for me from this experience are just awe inspiring.

You look around at the Arnold and realise we are all just playing at this sport and I have to think very carefully what road I want to go down. I am looking no further than the British and will then assess very carefully what I will do next, if anything.

Don't get me wrong I will still train and love my bodybuilding but I am intelligent enough to realise that there is no room for me at this incredible level.

So many lessons have been learnt from this trip so far and many of those have been great lessons. I have been so privileged to have been given this great opportunity which many will never have the delight of experiencing and I want to thank both Wanda and Bill Tierney for there 100% support and their true friendship. They really are lovely people and I feel so happy to know that I can call them my friends.

So a massive thanks to everyone here, I have some great photos to share with you all next week so stay tuned and thanks to each and every one of you. You are what makes this sport so bloody great and you are all my friends. I am gonna stop now before I start rambling again.

Love you all!!!!!

J


----------



## silver1436114542

Well done mate and love to Nic. See you both soon - Paul and Lin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leveret

Fantastic achievement James, i'm really pleased for you. That post you have just made is really touching and i am sure u can continue to dazzle the bodybuilding world.

Your a real inspiration to everyone, i just hope you realise.

All the best.


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> You look around at the Arnold and realise we are all just playing at this sport and I have to think very carefully what road I want to go down. I am looking no further than the British and will then assess very carefully what I will do next, if anything.


this says volumes about the type of man you are James....a realistic one....as you said to me this morning there are so many top guys out there who are not Pro's who we never here about it would be ignorant and stupid to think we produce the best........BUT in saying that James you have achieved more with your physique than many will ever do whilst still being an approachable down to earth guy and for that i am glad i can call you my friend.

what you have done this weekend is compete in your Olympia and held your own for this you and Nik must be over the moon.....


----------



## stow

Great job James, and you should be very proud. Nice one. STOW


----------



## ProPowell

Brilliant Achievement mate. 5th place Amateur Arnold Classic Champion! That is a great accomplishment. Have a drink and celebrate, you know it makes sense :beer1:

Be proud of youself and enjoy every second of it. Give some time back to your loved ones now especially Nic. Proud of you Bro.

God Bless

Lee


----------



## The Chauffeur

Congratulations James, 5th at the Arnold is an excellent achievement.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Congratulations James a very well done!


----------



## PRL

Well done James


----------



## donggle

fantastic achievement by any standard james, well done!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

well done great news.


----------



## mac666

Hi james

First time i've posted since i retired from this sport but thought i'd nip in to say congrats, the experience must have been incredible. i dare say good things will come out of this no matter what way you decide to take your career in this sport.

things have been great for me since i gave all this up, using the discipline and focus i learnt from bodybuilding to progress a career in insurance, which has resulted in rapid progression in roles and pay.

take it easy and enjoy the break now m8

mark


----------



## Galtonator

well done James your a true gent


----------



## _GM_

well done mate!

hope the rest of your stay is good for you


----------



## martzee

well done mate just watched the video ,think you are beating yourself up a little here.Apart from a little bloated i think you looked well at home amongst the top 3 certainly not overshadowed.You were a little bloated compared to how you have looked at your best and if you had been a little dryer from the time i saw you on the video you could in my eyes of easily made top 3.

When you have time to reflect and view the pics and videos im sure you will agree,a little polishing mate and you could bring home a win in the near future.

Best wishes and safe journey back.


----------



## rightyho

Fifth is a result in itself James - all the more when you consider you have no experience of keeping your body tight during dehydrating air-conditioned flights. You also came up against the time zone lag effect on your body for the first time. And the lost baggage and its stress.

A massive well done mate and I am sure, on reflection, that you will chage your opinion a little with regards to your last post as you get a chance to look back over the week's events.

There's always room for the big fish in the smaller pond to develop further once he moves into a bigger pond (don't mean to sound condescending, you know what I mean bud).

I have every confidence the next international show you do will see you as tight and as dry as you'd like to be.

You looked awesome on that stage.

Hats off to you sir.


----------



## Tinytom

James WTF are you talking about with regard to genetics?:crazy: 

You have one of the most responsive bodies to bbing I have ever seen and one of the hardest work ethics that I've seen. Reminds me of Dorians grit and determination and he didnt have the best genetics either.

I know what you are saying about the big leagues because those guys are far and away ahead of what most humans are capable of.

I think maybe you're being a bit hard on yourself mate you were first time competing in the USA so everything was all new. Next time you'll be much better.

I know what its like to take a knock when you were expecting a bit better but TBH you have absolutely NOTHING to be ashamed about with regards to your prep or genetics or anything apart from maybe a mistiming of your last minute prep but thats just learning as you have said.

I'll see you soon mate have to do a session at Skyline when you get back.


----------



## anabolic lion

any new pic s?


----------



## supercell

WOW.

Thankyou to each and every one of you for your very kind and motivating words.

Please do not think for one moment I am disappointed, I am truly not. I really have had THE most incredible experience here and have learnt SO much about EVERYTHING in the sport; from last minute prep to networking and how this crazy sport really works.

A photographer from MD said to me, that although show placings are important they aren't the 'be all and end all'. Magazine coverage, photo shoots, personality and who you know are THE most important things in this sport for anyone looking to make money and get a contract. You really have got to play the game and that in itself can be as exciting as competing.

For a guy like me coming to the States for the first time, it really is awe inspiring to see just how popular weight training and bodybuilding really is. The Expo has brought in over 200,000 people already and we still have today to go too.

The pro show last night was everything and much much more than I expected. It truly was 'the greatest show on earth'; even Nic (who is never that impressed with BBing shows) said it was the most enjoyable show she has ever been to.

We saw ALL of the Arnold winners both male and female line up on stage altogether for the first time and that in itself was something so special.

WE saw an acrobatic act that has taken America by storm and we saw the Worlds best strength/balancing act with the Alexi Brothers, it was just awesome. We saw and listened to Arnold for over 10 mins, we even had dinner with him at the after show VIP party!!! It was just the most amazing night of my BBing life to date.

All of my idols were there and many more.

Today Nic and I are going to the Expo to have a really good look around. The last 2 days have been pre occupied with my competition so it will be a great chance to see some of the 100 or so sports being contested and trawl throught the 100's of trade stands and get SOME FREE STUFF!!!!!!

Supplements are less than half price than that of those in the UK. If a tub of protein costs say 30 quid at home it will be $25 here which is about 13.00 quid, its just crazy!!!

Anyway I have lots of photos from the after show party and the Expo so I'll be posting like crazy when I return home on Tues/weds.

Thankyou all once again for all your support, your words have been so touching and have genuinely brought a lump to my throat.

J


----------



## cellaratt

Hope you had a good time in our United States of America. I really wanted to go and watch this yr. but work had differnet plans for me. Hopefully next yr. It's only about a six hour drive for me. Congratualtions


----------



## simeon69

rightyho said:


> Fifth is a result in itself James - all the more when you consider you have no experience of keeping your body tight during dehydrating air-conditioned flights. You also came up against the time zone lag effect on your body for the first time. And the lost baggage and its stress.
> 
> A massive well done mate and I am sure, on reflection, that you will chage your opinion a little with regards to your last post as you get a chance to look back over the week's events.
> 
> There's always room for the big fish in the smaller pond to develop further once he moves into a bigger pond (don't mean to sound condescending, you know what I mean bud).
> 
> I have every confidence the next international show you do will see you as tight and as dry as you'd like to be.
> 
> You looked awesome on that stage.
> 
> Hats off to you sir.


couldnt have said it any better

great achievement very impressed o say the least!!

sim


----------



## steveg

well done James, sounds like an incredible experience! soak it up, an enjoy!!


----------



## oaklad

well done!!!enjoy the rest of the weekend you deserve to


----------



## shorty

congrats on placing 5th mate.. great achievement.... everyones proud mate


----------



## dale_flex

Your an inspiration james 5th at the arnold. Enjoy the rest of your weekend you deserve it more than anyone


----------



## justdiscovering

^^^^^ what flex said^^^^^^^^100%^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Warstu

I said you would place top 5 bro welldone someday i hope to meet you , you are so inspiration and also seem very genuie guy


----------



## Frog

Everyone's already said everything.

But You're an inspiration to all of us here James, and as a community we're all dead proud of you. Reading through this thread joining in the journey with you, we are all honoured to have your guidance.

Well done man.

Frog


----------



## gym rat

congrats james, enjoy the rest of your stay


----------



## greg fear

well done matey


----------



## dan2004

-Wrestling Exposed report... Hey I just wanted to let you guys know that HHH, Batista, and JBL were all at the Arnold Classic yesterday in Columbus. JBL was very nice taking pictures and signing autographs for people. Batista was at a table for one of the companies that gives him supplements and he was signing autographs there and HHH was up on a stage of another supplement company pretty much just smiling for the fans and throwing some stuff out to the crowd. All 3 seemed to be nice guys and were having a good time at the event. I can only assume all 3 went to the UFC fight later that night since they were already in Columbus and I know these guys love the UFC stuff.


----------



## dmcc

Well done James, that's a great result and a warning signal to the USA that the Europeans are coming! 

On a side note, one thing that has struck me about this thread the whole way through is how modest and humble James comes across in his posts, and he always takes the time to respond to people's posts, messages and queries. He's a true gentleman - something that we could do with more of in this world.

Darren.


----------



## Guest

You looked great mate well done!


----------



## sttheod

well done!!!you saw them what are you made of!!can someone give me a link with photos and other info about arnold's amateur??i got into the site but i came out confused and without having found anything..


----------



## LOCUST

Brilliant result, and im so happy for you mate.

Everyone has already said whats what and i totally agree !


----------



## Tall

dmcc said:


> Well done James, that's a great result and a warning signal to the USA that the Europeans are coming!
> 
> On a side note, one thing that has struck me about this thread the whole way through is how modest and humble James comes across in his posts, and he always takes the time to respond to people's posts, messages and queries. He's a true gentleman - something that we could do with more of in this world.
> 
> Darren.


That ^^^^^ would have been much funnier if you had changed it to:

"Well done James, that's a great result and a warning signal to the USA that the British are coming!"

Although I suspect only the American readers would have got the joke, and the American War of Independance doesn't seem to be taught in British Schools....?


----------



## supercell

Again thankyou all.

Today is my last day here and we leave this afternoon to catch our overnight flight back to Britain.

Yesterdays EXpo was just amazing. I met and spoke to Frank Zane, Ed Corney, Big Lou, Rich Gaspari, Desmond Miller, The big nasty hiself Ronnie, David Henry, just to name a few i was just dumbstruck with it all.

The Expo really is a CRAZY CRAZY place and I urge everyone to save your pennies and make the trip. The people of Columbus are truly lovely people and very welcoming to us Brits (prob cos we spend so much bloody money here!!!!)LOL

I got some NPC training bottoms for 10 quid, same for World gym training pants, T shirts etc. Top quality protein bars were being sold for $15 dollars a box (thats like 8 quid!!!!) so if you come bring minimal clothes and just stock up on everything.

We also watched some of the other sports including the Gymnastic. These kids were just amazing. There was one little girl must have been about 6 on the beam and man she was just awesome, I couldn't stop smiling and cheering. It really is amazing to see and no wonder that the Americans are so strong in these kinds of events at the Olympics.

Yesterday afternoon we came back to the hotel and I took a bus to the local Mall where there was a great gym. It was truly massive on 2 floors with loads of Hammer Strength gear, dumbells, barbells, benches, and about 100 pieces od CV stuff. I had a great workout and will be going back there with Phil Barrett and Pat Warner today to train.

Its been great having these guys out here including Scott horton and his wife Lindsay, we have laughed SO much and last night before dinner was no exception. As Scott said there really is NO time for sleep here, we have to make the most of it. We can all sleep when we get home!!!

Scott really is going to be a great guy for the UKBFF as his passion for the sport is just incredible. He really is such a good friend too and his positivity rubs off on everyone!!!

So thats it for the moment, next update will be tomorrow from the UK (probably late as I REALLY need some sleep!!!!!!!)

Thanks again guys, it's been great keeping in touch with everybody and its like having a huge bunch of UK supporters right here with me in Columbus....Fantastico!!!!!

J


----------



## rightyho

Sounds like an absolutely awesome time James.

I didn't realise the Arnold was now THAT big. No excuses not to visit it next year.

Keep the posts coming - it's the nearest the rest of us have to being able to experience it all.

Looking forward to the British prep journal that will inevitably begin next week.


----------



## lockstock

Hi J,

First off well done on your placing and im glad you enjoyed the experience in the states, you are very lucky to have had the chance.

You gave me a very good assesment when i last competed and now i shall give you mine buddy and i ALWAYS speak my mind... which is a good thing!

You placed 5th out of a big line up and the top 2 ARE world amateur champions so lets not forget that.

For me it was obvious who took first, he was hard, polished, shapely and seemed to have everything in all the right places and his placing reflected that.

I thought you came in too heavy (you know that) and could of easily transformed yourself again if you had dropped 5-7lbs of water (judging by photos) and this would of made you come in granite hard, something you are known for but it wasnt meant to be this time around.

We all have weaknesses and im in the same boat as you but when you hold water your weaknesses look weaker. Damn my genetics : ( But as Tom says, look at what Dorian did... nuff said!

Forget the weight, your 5ft 4 so your always going to stand out in terms of thickness. If you weigh less than usual i know you will be in your best condition.

For me, your best conditon was when you won 80kg british in 2005.

2007 was your biggest package ever and your condition was also very good, not as good as 2005 but nearly IMO.

Recapture your 2005 condition with last years size and this will be the best JL to date, if it means dropping weight then so be it.

I say what i see J, my judgment is fairly spot on and im very critical of my own physique just as you are... this is what makes us better competitors.

Most competitors, including myself have fallen into the watery trap and its a right bitch when its too late.

I wouldnt really call this a set back but more of a learning experience. I have always seen you compete the way JL always does, hard and ready. You know what made this happen and i know it WONT happen again because you wont let it happen!!!

Too many guys (that have never competed) are quick to jump the gun and will always tell you that you should of won, youre awesome etc etc, thats nice but its not reality. Thats the problem with forums but it is THEIR virdict afterall and everyone has an opinion but some are TOO nice, im sure you understand.

Honest opinions count. Tom B hit the nail on the head with a few things he said, he has experience as a competitor and i value peoples comments like that.

I thought your tan was great at the british but not on saturday, maybe it was the water?

You was off J for sure but this will make you more determined as ever, i know you!

Dont get caught in the numbers game. What is weight, its only numbers afterall and no one knows what you weigh on stage anyway.

Look at the amazing Flex Lewis, He weighed 83kg i think when he took the title in 2006 so it goes to show my friend.

Chill like the fonz for a while and eat some cake(s) then back to it for the final, at least you dont have to qualify MASSIVE plus!

See what Mr Booth has in store for you, ha!

Well done J. I hope NOT to stand next to you very soon : )

Little Paul Lock.


----------



## jjb1

well done mate 5th is a great acheivement no other amature could have done what you did in that class

things will pick up for you now on a global scale i hope


----------



## Spartan301

lockstock said:


> Hi J,
> 
> First off well done on your placing and im glad you enjoyed the experience in the states, you are very lucky to have had the chance.
> 
> You gave me a very good assesment when i last competed and now i shall give you mine buddy and i ALWAYS speak my mind... which is a good thing!
> 
> You placed 5th out of a big line up and the top 2 ARE world amateur champions so lets not forget that.
> 
> For me it was obvious who took first, he was hard, polished, shapely and seemed to have everything in all the right places and his placing reflected that.
> 
> I thought you came in too heavy (you know that) and could of easily transformed yourself again if you had dropped 5-7lbs of water (judging by photos) and this would of made you come in granite hard, something you are known for but it wasnt meant to be this time around.
> 
> We all have weaknesses and im in the same boat as you but when you hold water your weaknesses look weaker. Damn my genetics : ( But as Tom says, look at what Dorian did... nuff said!
> 
> Forget the weight, your 5ft 4 so your always going to stand out in terms of thickness. If you weigh less than usual i know you will be in your best condition.
> 
> For me, your best conditon was when you won 80kg british in 2005.
> 
> 2007 was your biggest package ever and your condition was also very good, not as good as 2005 but nearly IMO.
> 
> Recapture your 2005 condition with last years size and this will be the best JL to date, if it means dropping weight then so be it.
> 
> I say what i see J, my judgment is fairly spot on and im very critical of my own physique just as you are... this is what makes us better competitors.
> 
> Most competitors, including myself have fallen into the watery trap and its a right bitch when its too late.
> 
> I wouldnt really call this a set back but more of a learning experience. I have always seen you compete the way JL always does, hard and ready. You know what made this happen and i know it WONT happen again because you wont let it happen!!!
> 
> Too many guys (that have never competed) are quick to jump the gun and will always tell you that you should of won, youre awesome etc etc, thats nice but its not reality. Thats the problem with forums but it is THEIR virdict afterall and everyone has an opinion but some are TOO nice, im sure you understand.
> 
> Honest opinions count. Tom B hit the nail on the head with a few things he said, he has experience as a competitor and i value peoples comments like that.
> 
> I thought your tan was great at the british but not on saturday, maybe it was the water?
> 
> You was off J for sure but this will make you more determined as ever, i know you!
> 
> Dont get caught in the numbers game. What is weight, its only numbers afterall and no one knows what you weigh on stage anyway.
> 
> Look at the amazing Flex Lewis, He weighed 83kg i think when he took the title in 2006 so it goes to show my friend.
> 
> Chill like the fonz for a while and eat some cake(s) then back to it for the final, at least you dont have to qualify MASSIVE plus!
> 
> See what Mr Booth has in store for you, ha!
> 
> Well done J. I hope NOT to stand next to you very soon : )
> 
> Little Paul Lock.


What a fantastic post.

I can imagine James reading this and getting a lot of motivation from it.

He had a fantastic result all the same, but can imagine all these lessons will be a big part of a package that will blow everyone away in October.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Congrats James, were all proud of u m8


----------



## 3752

nice post Paul L...


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> nice post Paul L...


Yeah, Apart from saying his condition was best in 2005 (before I started helping him) 

Have a safe trip home you two!


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> nice post Paul L...


Thankyou


----------



## lockstock

Nine Pack said:


> Yeah, Apart from saying his condition was best in 2005 (before I started helping him)


Ha, not to take anything away from your expertise Paulie but he won a british title before you helped him 

I did think his conditon was good in 2005, he had to make weight so when you are in this situation you have no choice but to get all the last bits off, thats what i was comparing things too.

When you dont have to make weight things can spill over a little if your not careful... i could write a book on worst contest preps, im the worlds best, ha!

It doesnt matter who is helping its the end result on stage in front of the judges that count and your placing is a reflextion of how you look... as you know


----------



## 3752

lockstock said:


> i could write a book on worst contest preps, im the worlds best, ha!


i would definatly be challenging you for that title mate 

we all miss the mark every now and again it is the way the game goes all james has to remember that even when off he placed top 5....


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> i would definatly be challenging you for that title mate
> 
> we all miss the mark every now and again it is the way the game goes all james has to remember that even when off he placed top 5....


Let the challenge commence... you first! :lift:

...top 5 indeed, it was no walk in the park. The toughest show hes ever done and against world class... and he was compared against the top guys, that is a feat in itself!


----------



## Nine Pack

lockstock said:


> Ha, not to take anything away from your expertise Paulie but he won a british title before you helped him
> 
> I did think his conditon was good in 2005, he had to make weight so when you are in this situation you have no choice but to get all the last bits off, thats what i was comparing things too.
> 
> When you dont have to make weight things can spill over a little if your not careful... i could write a book on worst contest preps, im the worlds best, ha!
> 
> It doesnt matter who is helping its the end result on stage in front of the judges that count and your placing is a reflextion of how you look... as you know


I know you are only saying what you think Paul. This is exactly what we need when in prep for a show. There's no good in sugar coating it. I must say however that James condition at the 2005 British was good, but nowhere near as sharp as 2007 IMHO & not just because it was me helping him. Back then, he had nowhere near as tight a handle on his diet as he does now & although he looked great (good enough to win the title I'll grant you), he could have been much sharper. I don't recall much striation in his glutes back then. I was backstage myself then too so I would know. This was before I knew James & he has since told me that he was looking at me & worrying about his own condition.

Look at us, sat around talking about James ar*e!


----------



## ben1

Hi James,

congrats on your top 5 placing.I know and you know you can do better but you were off a little bit.These things happen but you have to move forward.I know next time you are on stage you will do much better!

What about the B&A International Classics July 27th in Las Vegas,come over redeem yourself,kick some ass and win a car!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com

Hope to see you there and if not all the best for your future competition!!!

Ben


----------



## hackskii

Here are a few pics I got from MD of James


----------



## hackskii

Some more


----------



## Nine Pack

I think the stress levels with the bags going astray will have caused a lot of the water that seems to have blurred his condition. Even if he wasn't outwardly stressing I know that cortisol will have been pumping out for fun. The flight may well have had an effect too, but I know he was definetely drier than that before he left. Good pics though. The tan looks like it has been applied *very* heavily but if he wasn't 100% razor then it won't have done much harm.


----------



## cellaratt

TH&S said:


> That ^^^^^ would have been much funnier if you had changed it to:
> 
> "Well done James, that's a great result and a warning signal to the USA that the British are coming!"
> 
> Although I suspect only the American readers would have got the joke, and the American War of Independance doesn't seem to be taught in British Schools....?


Funny you say that Tall, They dont teach about Pearl Harbour in Japanese History Books either...


----------



## coco

agree with the tan thing,

it looks to have put a touch to much sheen on and maybe taken away that dry, grainy look..

but OMG what a physique!!!

and absolutley fantatsic result, an inspiration to us all!!

hope james does some guest spots north of the border in the next few years, id pay to see that!!


----------



## stow

Yep, top pics James.

I agree with a previous post, if you can combine this size with your previous conditions, either 2005 or the 2007 british, you'll have a brilliant package.


----------



## Warstu

I agree think there bit to much tan on its shine has


----------



## redsgift101

now that flex has gone to make his mark at the europa( i think ,c ould be wrong) it is now yours to lose at the uk, guess sheff will look a bit different to the us i nkow i found that


----------



## 3752

redsgift101 said:


> now that flex has gone to make his mark at the europa( i think ,c ould be wrong) it is now yours to lose at the uk, guess sheff will look a bit different to the us i nkow i found that


sorry mate but that is so not true, james himself will admit that ther are many threats that can win the Britain this year two to mention are Tom Blackman and Shaun Taverner both are as capable of winning the class.....it will be by far the toughest LH line up for years....


----------



## gym rat

brilliant pics, what an achievement on james's part


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate but that is so not true, james himself will admit that ther are many threats that can win the Britain this year two to mention are Tom Blackman and Shaun Taverner both are as capable of winning the class.....it will be by far the toughest LH line up for years....


Very true. Amongst others, Tom will have the bit firmly between his teeth & when on form is going to be looking to show what he is truly capable of. Shaun Tavernier is a frightening opponent too. I wouldn't want to be up there with those three alone (James included) so James will be pushing right to the wire & in the end whoever gets it will have had to fight it out to the death & earn it. This *won't* be a one horse race & that's for sure.


----------



## 3752

well said Paul and i know james feels the same way it will be a good show...


----------



## LOCUST

Wow, shaun only competed as a first timer last year and you guys say he is challenging for the Britain already, good going !


----------



## toxo

LOCUST said:


> Wow, shaun only competed as a first timer last year and you guys say he is challenging for the Britain already, good going !


he didnt do the arnold to get ready for the british so i would guess he's taking very seriously.


----------



## wogihao

LOCUST said:


> Wow, shaun only competed as a first timer last year and you guys say he is challenging for the Britain already, good going !


Damm that Shaun Tavernier is good. I think he has a very bright future. Best of luck to you James for the British - It looks like its going to be a exelent compition.

looking at his website, alot of the pics are from Muscleworks if im not mistaken.

My mistake - Genisis.


----------



## lockstock

Nine Pack said:


> I know you are only saying what you think Paul. This is exactly what we need when in prep for a show. There's no good in sugar coating it. I must say however that James condition at the 2005 British was good, but nowhere near as sharp as 2007 IMHO & not just because it was me helping him. Back then, he had nowhere near as tight a handle on his diet as he does now & although he looked great (good enough to win the title I'll grant you), he could have been much sharper. I don't recall much striation in his glutes back then. I was backstage myself then too so I would know. This was before I knew James & he has since told me that he was looking at me & worrying about his own condition.
> 
> Look at us, sat around talking about James ar*e!


I never sugar coat, no point in lying to make the other person feel better when things havent gone 100% but i will sugar coat myself (my mum does)... of course, ha!

Theirs a huge difference between photo's, being in the audience as a spectator and standing next to a conditioned competitor. This way you get three slightly close comparisons but depending on where you view it from, personal opinions can change somewhat. My comparisons are mearly from photo's because my eye sight is that of an o.a.p but i know what i see and have a very keen eye, no not my glass one!

The dust has settled and it will be time for J to get back to it.

If you like J's lil' bum cheeks mate that's fine, its a secret! :dance:


----------



## supercell

Hi guys,

Back in the UK.

Good flight back and hit some wicked turbulance mid Atlantic, threw us all over the place. I slept well on the flight as I had 3 seat to myself, popped the arm rests up and away I went.

Anyway back to my assessment.

I can honestly say I looked absolutely embarrasingly awful. I looked better 8 weeks out than I did on stage. Why?

I think a combination of factors really. But I am not making any excuses for myself, this show was an experiment but when I looked closely at my physique before I left I was honestly convinced that I was looking good and I think I was.

I looked at the pictures yesterday and I could have cried. I went back to the hotel room and just sat there in silence thinking I really did look better than this at the start of my diet.

My worries started on the wednesday after we had been in the hotel for a day. I wasn't hungry, I felt really bloated and my weight had gone up slightly from when I had landed.

I took a little aldactone and drank a lot of water but even though the carbs were fairly low (around 450-500) I was still gaining weight and feeling bloated. I said to Nic 'What was happening?'

I didn't want to post what I was going through as nothing really could have changed it, I was doing everything i should have been doing but nothing was working.

I awoke on the thursday at the same weight as I woke up at on the weds. This wasn't right. I know that I normally drop at least 2-3 lbs over night.

This obviously started to cause a little concern. At the weigh in I was 14st still stripped to my briefs, I was expecting to be around 13st 10-11lbs.

I awoke on the pre judge morning still the same weight, I was baffled and stressed. The losing of the bags, the feeling bloated, the panic of my body just not reponding, it was ALL not good for me.

Then we had the prejudge. We were told that we would be on around 10.15am, in reality it was just after 9.30 (one of the reasons Daz missed his class) There was nonone back stage to help me prepare, no tanners, no oilers, fcuk all. I had to apply my own sheen and get some guy to put some on my back. We were than called. There was a fantastic pump up area but I had time to do about 10 press ups. I was really ****ed off. Here was the greatest show on earth and the organisation was just a farce.

I came off stage with no enthusiasm, thats just not me, not me at all. Even Scott said it. 'Whats up James, you looked like you didn't want to be up there?!'

To be honest I didn't because I had no confidence in my physique, absolutely none, I looked shocking and the stress, travelling flying, the lost bags the tiredness had all caught up with me. My eyes were blood shot for 3 days leading up to and including the show, this isn't me, this isn't what was supposed to happen.

Anyway out of 14 I made the top 5 after making the first call out and the second.

I was relieved but confused at how I managed to beat some of the other guys. I was feeling really negative and this again is just not me. I am normally confident in myself and how I look. Take that away and I lose all my sparkle.

Everyone said well done but that I was holding a load of water and was bloated. I knew this, my head was down but I put on a brave face. I then did a photo shoot, probably no the ideal time to put your body through a workout but I knew that the photos were more important at this point than the show and the photos came out really well and I will post once the disk comes through from Australia.

The rest of the day was spent drinking water and eating protein only but chicken that was cooked and bought from a fast food place, not really the sort of protein I wanted to eat but I had no choice.

I dropped some weight overnight but then was flattening off. By this point I gave up trying. I had breakfast then decided to just sip some water and eat if hungry which I wasn't and this was the strangest thing. I am normally ravenous leading up to a show but my head was down.

The back stage area for the finals was a small area, smaller than that for the British with a few pairs of dumbells, it weasn't ideal but it ws the same for all of us.

My tan was applied by Marius and he did apply it a lot thicker than Nic would have done and used the oil which I told him I wasn't sure about, he said not to worry and I agreed I would leave it. I am not blaming the tan one bit, although yes it may have been a little thick, it was my physique that was to blame.

I walked off stage a little happier, as I did enjoy being up there and listening to the huge crowd but I knew that I was way off and this was just a token gesture really.

So to sum up, I have competed around 16 times now and have ALWAYS been in shape on stage. I WAS in shape before I left but something happened to my physique that has never happened before and I can only put it down to the travel and the stress plus the enormous lack of sleep.

I thoroughly enjoyed the trip but the competing was for me an absolute nightmare and I would have to think VERY carefully about doing it again after an 18 hour ride to get there.

The EXPO and the friends I had out there made the trip a 'once in a lifetime' event for me.

I have already started my prep for the British and my training started on Sat afternoon.

I am running myself in this week and then its back in proper from monday next week.

I will be posting some pics below of the weekend but after that I will be taking a well earned rest from the board and posting as it has taken up a good eal of my very precious spare time.

I am going to be eating well this week, not sh1t but well and enjoying the company of Nic and my family. Please do not PM me any more questions this week, I would really appreciate just a little bit of ME time as I have given so much over the last few months and have nothing left to give.

I will not be doing a thread this year for the British, I made that decision not lightly but I made it so I can concentrate on me and winning the show and gaining redemption for the USA trip.

I will continue to support those who are prepping at the moment and offer my words of encouragement just as everyone here has for me.

I want to thank you all so much for ALL the words you have written and Paul L thankyou for your post. We both know that we are our own worst critics and trust each others judgements. As far as the conditioning between the 05 and 07 British I think they were comparable the only difference being in 07 I was a lot fuller so therefore looked better in my opinion and not so bloody depleted!!!! ))

Anyway enjoy the photos.

1. Pre judge at the Veterans Memorial Halls

2. Inside stage side

3. Samw as above

4. Main Finals Stage inside Expo hall

5. Small backstage area for finals


----------



## supercell

And some more.....

1,2 and 3 An empty Expo Hall before the Amateur Finals

4. Me with my Arnold Trophy

5. Nic and Me with trophy


----------



## supercell

1. Mr O, Cutler

2. Mr Levrone

3. Big Loui

4. Mr Zane

5. The Ripmeister Mr Gaspari


----------



## redsgift101

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate but that is so not true, james himself will admit that ther are many threats that can win the Britain this year two to mention are Tom Blackman and Shaun Taverner both are as capable of winning the class.....it will be by far the toughest LH line up for years....


thats just my personal opinion youd be hating on me if i was hating on him , im complimenting him and im still getting some flak for it


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Hey bud

Not alot i can say, i'm not in a postion to offer advice thats for you and the vets on here to talk over..

One thing i will say is you have been an inspiration to so many of us on here and no doubt will carry on to be.

Get some down time then head back in it for the Brits

Live and learn

I'll leave it up to you bud to contact me when you're ready ok.

Speak soon


----------



## supercell

1. The big nasty, Mr Coleman

2. Desmond Miller

3. David Henry

4. Scott, Nic and Linds at VIP after show party

5. Main dance area of VIP party


----------



## supercell

1. Outside LifeTime Fitness, Weston, Columbus (£5 for a day pass!!)

2. Inside

3. Inside

4&5 Sunday morning after the finals after eating lasagne, cheesecake and about 3 litres of water at the VIP party. Funny what a difference a day makes when you are relaxed and happy eh??!!


----------



## Nine Pack

I would have to say that any long haul flights to shows need to be taken a week out from the show to allow the compression & decompression of your water table to settle. Some people don't get affected by it, but some do & it seems you are the latter. Obviously, the stresses of the trip played a big part but some things are out of your control so don't be too hard on yourself. This sport is a learning experience even at your level & I believe you have salvaged a lot of good information away from this trip.

I'll speak to you soon buddy, let me know when you are ready to talk about the British, although I would say at this point it's a little too early to begin prep. You have time for a brief offseason (staying lean of course) before it's time to drag it in again. Try to allow your body (and your knees more importantly) at least a bit of a rest from endless cardio.


----------



## amjad.khan

Welcome back buddy and a very well done on the Arnolds. You lucky sod you got to meet up with some heavy bodybuilder there but how bloody small do you look against the big man Coleman. :blowme:


----------



## Kezz

I bet it was ace meeting all those people!!!


----------



## hackskii

Those pics are awesome, Lou is huge and still looking good.

I bet you had a great time meeting those dudes.

That was an insightful post James.

Its like the flight put your body into shock or something.


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> I would have to say that any long haul flights to shows need to be taken a week out from the show to allow the compression & decompression of your water table to settle. Some people don't get affected by it, but some do & it seems you are the latter. Obviously, the stresses of the trip played a big part but some things are out of your control so don't be too hard on yourself. This sport is a learning experience even at your level & I believe you have salvaged a lot of good information away from this trip.
> 
> I'll speak to you soon buddy, let me know when you are ready to talk about the British, although I would say at this point it's a little too early to begin prep. You have time for a brief offseason (staying lean of course) before it's time to drag it in again. Try to allow your body (and your knees more importantly) at least a bit of a rest from endless cardio.


Hi Paul,

Dont worry mate I am not thinking about my prep for the British just my 'off season' prep for the British.

I am rested well and will continue to take active rest this week. Next week the stricter off season diet will start but this week I will eat what I want and when I want and I dont care...SO THERE!!!!  God, I'd never thought I'd say that!!!! However you know me Paul I have 1.5kgs of Chicken defrosting as we speak so it wont all be sh!t, far from it but I am sure a few whole eggs, peanut butter, protein bars (free ones from Expo) will be consumed.

I also have a photo shoot for Oliver and Myprotein on Thursday so that will keep my feet on the ground and hands out of the cookie jar!!!!

I am excited about the next 5-6 months and I know with you there with me (for the WHOLE journey) I will again be at my best come Oct.:love:

Cheers mate. Feeling better already for spouting all that negativity out of my mouth and through my fingers in that last post. Speak very soon.:lift:

J


----------



## toxo

when are you planing on starting your prep for the british?


----------



## anabolic lion

we need more gyms like that one over here


----------



## hertderg

Welcome Home James!!!

Great photo's above and a very open and honest account of the trip, the disappointment of your condition on the day clearly comes across in that post but there's nothing like laying it down and getting things off your chest,i'm sure you will now be 110% focused for October.

I wish you all the best for your prep and do hope that you have a change of mind regarding doing a prep thread for the british. Your posts have become very important to so many for so many different reasons but rest assured we will respect any decision you take.

Proud of you mate.

Mark.


----------



## 3752

redsgift101 said:


> thats just my personal opinion youd be hating on me if i was hating on him , im complimenting him and im still getting some flak for it


why are you taking what i said to you as flak?? i respect your opinion as we all have one all i pointed out was that there is definatly no one man show for the LH this year at the finals....


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> I can honestly say I looked absolutely embarrasingly awful.


i think you are being very hard on yourself james yes you did not look like you always do but embarrassing is a stretch my freind as i posted earlier you still placed 5th whilst being off you should take some comfort in that...



supercell said:


> I will not be doing a thread this year for the British, I made that decision not lightly but I made it so I can concentrate on me and winning the show and gaining redemption for the USA trip.


I would say this is a good idea James definatly puts a lot of pressure on you and takes up alot of time....


----------



## maccer

James you are a gent!! Shame there will be no journal to follow next year - from my selfish perspective we love reading your insight, better then eastenders!! I am sure you will learn and continue to improve! good luck


----------



## hilly

As Pscarb said you placed 5th and you werent at your best thats an achievment on its own. Keep up the hard work im sure you will continue to make vast improvements right thu till october.


----------



## Warstu

You did great James dont put yourself now , you are ture legend I have loads respect for you and i dont even know you well hopefully will met you at British dude


----------



## dan2004

Pscarb said:


> i think you are being very hard on yourself james yes you did not look like you always do but embarrassing is a stretch my freind as i posted earlier you still placed 5th whilst being off you should take some comfort in that...
> 
> *I would say this is a good idea James definatly puts a lot of pressure on you and takes up alot of time....*


As selfish as i am to say i want James to make a journal your right and im sure he has enough friends to express thier opinions on his conditioning throughout his prep without the need for a journal .

On a sidenote , do you HAVE to use tan and sheen in competitions ? I prefere nearly all of James pictures where he has no tan applied , as it shows much more of a defined look ? Sorry if thats a dumb question .


----------



## jjb1

those pics are great! for the 1st time i see your arms looking small!!!

go get preped to win the british ;-)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you deserved your placing and you know it was not on your name alone as if it was a local show with local judges, if that makes sense?

you made it in the top 5 for your physique, if you nailed the conditioning you could of placed higher but you need lessons like this to spur you on in the future.

i'm sad there will be no more journals, i check in every day to read this and your last brittish journal, you are the only bodybuilder who has told it like it is, warts and all


----------



## Captain Hero

dan2004 said:


> As selfish as i am to say i want James to make a journal your right and im sure he has enough friends to express thier opinions on his conditioning throughout his prep without the need for a journal .
> 
> On a sidenote , do you HAVE to use tan and sheen in competitions ? I prefere nearly all of James pictures where he has no tan applied , as it shows much more of a defined look ? Sorry if thats a dumb question .


The tan is applied *I believe* because of the lighting at the shows, it helps the detail to stand out more.


----------



## Nine Pack

dan2004 said:


> On a sidenote , do you HAVE to use tan and sheen in competitions ? I prefere nearly all of James pictures where he has no tan applied , as it shows much more of a defined look ? Sorry if thats a dumb question .


Stage lighting is so harsh that even someone with a deep natural tan would look beyond white, almost blue. It's like stage make up. In normal light it looks way over the top, but under lighting it looks ok, the same applies to stage tan.


----------



## dan2004

Nine Pack said:


> Stage lighting is so harsh that even someone with a deep natural tan would look beyond white, almost blue. It's like stage make up. In normal light it looks way over the top, but under lighting it looks ok, the same applies to stage tan.


Thanks , sort of like what a camera does to my spray tan when the flash is on LOL  But yes i understand now thanks NinePack


----------



## flex-lewis

James you did the UK proud bro, your fan base has grown tremendously I'm so happy you did come over to compete with all that you endured getting here you had many times to pull out but did you? No.....

Don't pull yourself down and i don't like the Negative JamesL......... think of all the positives.......... ONE THING i didn't tell you was i had people (Yanks) come up to me asking me if i knew how you got off after Prejudge in all there replies i asked if they knew you, NO ONE DID.......... But..... because of your attitude on the boards everyone said the same thing hes a real nice guy!

I was told something early on when i came over here in 2004 that sticks with me to this day, you could win every show under the sun be a ass and not have no one to respect you, or be the nicest guy true to your friends and fans and be the richest guy in happiness in this sport regardless of placings.

You been to the biggest expo in Bodybuilding let it motivate you so this time next year your fan base is even bigger, you a year to double it, i wanna see you beind a booth signing your name to people who want it not for what you have achieved but who YOU are also..... that's what does it for me!

Proud you, great seeing you and Nic.....


----------



## Nine Pack

Flex,

I have a 'secret' on DVD. I'll lend it to James & god only knows what he will achieve then!

You certainly have a very mature head on very young (but very big) shoulders & this will no doubt see you take your career as far as you want it to. I'd love to see my good friend James L earn his pro status, but even if he didn't he's still a star in many peoples eyes & this is what matters.


----------



## supercell

flex-lewis said:


> James you did the UK proud bro, your fan base has grown tremendously I'm so happy you did come over to compete with all that you endured getting here you had many times to pull out but did you? No.....
> 
> Don't pull yourself down and i don't like the Negative JamesL......... think of all the positives.......... ONE THING i didn't tell you was i had people (Yanks) come up to me asking me if i knew how you got off after Prejudge in all there replies i asked if they knew you, NO ONE DID.......... But..... because of your attitude on the boards everyone said the same thing hes a real nice guy!
> 
> I was told something early on when i came over here in 2004 that sticks with me to this day, you could win every show under the sun be a ass and not have no one to respect you, or be the nicest guy true to your friends and fans and be the richest guy in happiness in this sport regardless of placings.
> 
> You been to the biggest expo in Bodybuilding let it motivate you so this time next year your fan base is even bigger, you a year to double it, i wanna see you beind a booth signing your name to people who want it not for what you have achieved but who YOU are also..... that's what does it for me!
> 
> Proud you, great seeing you and Nic.....


Thanks Flex,

You know me I am my worst critic but I'm cool, I have to look at the positives of this experience and there were SO many. It was a truly amazing place and the people were so friendly towards me.

It was a tiring trip and I have returned with 'man flu' but hey I always get it once my body relaxes!!:beer1:

It was great seeing you there at the Gaspari booth and one thing really stuck with me and thats how much time you spent with your fans, its so nice to see and as I said to you you haven't changed a bit and PLEASE never change. I have NO doubt the Flex I see today will be the one I see in 10 years from now and that's what makes you so popular. 

I met this UK guy and his wife at the VIP dinner after the show and we had a great chat talking about training, diet etc. I could see he was keen to learn so I spent time with him. He then told me that he had met you at the Expo and that you were one of the only pro's to take time out and properly speak to him.

That has stuck with him and you have a fan for life in him. It means SO much to people to take a little bit out of your day and speak to them politely and positively, its a great trait to have. 

I do hope everything sorts itself out with the perminant move to the US and when you are settled and want some company and a British sense of humour:crazy: give me a shout and I'll be there.

You and Shina are good friends and are fantastic representitives in your chosen sports.

Stay strong and true.:lift:

Love J&N


----------



## The Project

supercell said:


> 1. Outside LifeTime Fitness, Weston, Columbus (£5 for a day pass!!)
> 
> 2. Inside
> 
> 3. Inside
> 
> 4&5 Sunday morning after the finals after eating lasagne, cheesecake and about 3 litres of water at the VIP party. Funny what a difference a day makes when you are relaxed and happy eh??!!


End of the day James, you could of least of made your bed mate, lol, you'll be back bigger and better.

:bounce:


----------



## 3752

Flex i saw on a US board a post from a guy who went to the expo and commented on how many pro BB's where ass's at the expo but said not only was you a decent guy but you took the time to ask him about his training and diet before he asked you about yours.......i said he must of mistook you for some one else but he would not have it   only joking mate.....

Flex is correct james winning is not everything in this sport (it does help though from time to time  ) it is who you are that matters, i will never win a Pro card but i hope i will be remembered for what i give to the sport.....


----------



## Galtonator

James certainly is a gent and Paul you really help a lot of people. You will both be remembered by a lot of people for helping them


----------



## bootyjuice

flex-lewis said:


> James you did the UK proud bro, your fan base has grown tremendously I'm so happy you did come over to compete with all that you endured getting here you had many times to pull out but did you? No.....
> 
> Don't pull yourself down and i don't like the Negative JamesL......... think of all the positives.......... ONE THING i didn't tell you was i had people (Yanks) come up to me asking me if i knew how you got off after Prejudge in all there replies i asked if they knew you, NO ONE DID.......... But..... because of your attitude on the boards everyone said the same thing hes a real nice guy!
> 
> I was told something early on when i came over here in 2004 that sticks with me to this day, you could win every show under the sun be a ass and not have no one to respect you, or be the nicest guy true to your friends and fans and be the richest guy in happiness in this sport regardless of placings.
> 
> You been to the biggest expo in Bodybuilding let it motivate you so this time next year your fan base is even bigger, you a year to double it, i wanna see you beind a booth signing your name to people who want it not for what you have achieved but who YOU are also..... that's what does it for me!
> 
> Proud you, great seeing you and Nic.....


hahahaha....I was one of the yanks! I was the one who came up and chatted with you for a bit and you told me you had given james some advice for tightening up for day two....and then when we talked about your proposal you mentioned, joking, that you hid the ring in your posing trunks...pretty funny fella! you have a good attitude too man...

I can't agree with you more here.......I can honestly say I don't care to talk to most people at the expo that are big names and jerks...james has been really helpful to a lot of people coming up on the forums and is always respectful and polite...very easy to get behind a guy like that come game day. you were stand up as well and so you have a few yank fans you hadn't before the expo.....good luck to both you guys...look forward to seeing you grow James keep it up!

ben


----------



## supercell

It was good speaking to you yesterday Paul, I know you are keeping your head down a little more at the moment but the phone call really lifted my spirits as have all the kind words people have spoken/written/text etc.

I am hard on myself but I see nothing wrong with that. Yes what happened seemed to be more out of my control than anything else but I still see myself to blame to a degree for underestimating the impact the trip would have.

Today I have been in bed all day as I picked up a virus out there. Coughing, aching, shivering etc so much so that I slept from 9.30 this morning pretty much until 9pm this evening. I feel a lot better tonight, still not great but a lot better so I am hopeful of being 100% for the start of next week.

I had to postpone my photo shoot today but am hoping to do it tomorrow afternoon instead. I cant leave it too long, its already been nearly a week since I competed and soon there wont be a vein in sight!!! LOL

I wish to wind down the thread now and if one of the mods can unsticky it that would be great. Its time to back the other lads doing their prep now (as I will be doing) so dont want any diversions with this thread.

Thankyou all for all of your support, I know I keep on about it but it has been overwhelming, I just hope I didn't dissappoint you all too much. I guess 5th is pretty respectable really so I should be pleased and I have learnt so much about my body and how it responds to this kind of dieting.

The approach for the British will be similar but with fewer cals and more cardio. With the extra mass I will achieve between now and August any other way would be fruitless. My body will be refreshed and revitalised by this extended off season and will repond well once dieting starts in earnest come August (depending on condition).

I plan on staying leanish now but not as lean as the last mini off season. I want my body to thrive and my immune system to be back up to 100% so if I put some fat on its not a great problem.

Anyway enough rambling, time to go back to bed ready for work at 6.30am tomorrow and back to reality!!!!

J


----------



## pob80

A true gent and you did us all proud James an awsome thread and through your prep you did a great job promoting yourself stateside and your not even a pro "yet" I wish you all the best mate in your off season training and hope to be down your way very soon


----------



## Dawn

James, I've finally got round to registering (after nine-pack asked me some months ago.....I'm kitty from MT). I've been following your progress with interest but missed the last couple of days. Having just caught up on it now I'm sat here in tears, I can't decide whether it's for respect at your true sportsmans attitude or the fact that I was so wanting you to win the comp.

I was out for a meal with some members from MT on Saturday including Paul George and his other half (who....sshhh, is a fan of yours LOL), I took along my iphone so I could access this site as I was so keen to know how you had done. I was walking round with a beam on my face for you but at the same time wishing you'd got the top spot when I got the results.

You are a credit to the sport and I am sure you will have inspired many people with this journal and I'm sure we'll all miss your progress on your prep for the Brits, maybe you could reconsider this one (pretty please).....I find when I am preparing for a comp it helps me not only to write down my own experiences but to read others and I'm sure many guys will think the same.

I hope you get over the dreaded lurgy soon, there's something in the air at the mo, my hubbie is the same:rolleyes:

Take care and happy training (but not before you're ready):lift:


----------



## 3752

Hi Kitty welcome to the site....


----------



## stow

James,

Take the chance to have a bit of downtime too, you'll benefit from it in the long-run.

Well done and thanks for sharing the journey with us.

STOW


----------



## supercell

Hi Kitty,

Thankyou for your kind words, they really do mean a great deal. I hope to meet you soon once the BBing season gets underway again

J


----------



## supercell

stow said:


> James,
> 
> Take the chance to have a bit of downtime too, you'll benefit from it in the long-run.
> 
> Well done and thanks for sharing the journey with us.
> 
> STOW


Hey Stow,

Thanks. Downtime, now you know as well as I do I dont understand that word!!!!

cheers bro

J


----------



## supercell

Makes me feel slightly better viewing the photos that Scott took during the finals on the Expo stage. Tan was really not great but I wasn't AS bad as I first thought!!

For more amateur photos, social photos and pro show photo's of the Arnold Classic weekend visit www.herculesmuscle.co.uk


----------



## hilly

awesome pics mate you looked superb to say the least amazing achievement.


----------



## squat_this

What was meeting Jay Cutler like? I've always liked him as a BB although admit he can come across as a bit of a bone-head.


----------



## stow

You defintiely picked up the gloss tin in B&Q when others got the matt!


----------



## jjb1

who won it have you got a pic

to me you look on par to those in the pics


----------



## supercell

The guy that won it was phenominal.

Sliced, full and great balance. A truly great champion and someone who would look great on a pro stage in the U202lb class. He actually turned down his pro card when he won the IFBB World Champs, perhaps he will have second thoughts now!!!

Check out the back shot UNFCUKINGBELIEVABLE!!!! It really does highlight the difference between us UK guys and some of the guys from the rest of the world....The void is HUGE!!

ENJOY


----------



## clarkey

:jaw: He looks awsome but your still our hero mate!!


----------



## oaklad

didnt he win the cyber classic too


----------



## dan2004

Wow thats some back !


----------



## Tinytom

you would have thought hed get a bigger trophy than that piddling little thing for winning the arnold amateur


----------



## dmcc

Anyone see the snow in Columbus at the minute? Looks like James was lucky, weather-wise...


----------



## kboy

Yes he looks in fantastic condition, but I don't think the gap is that great, you looked great too...

As for the gap between the UK and the rest of the world, you are doing a fine job in closing it..

We have had a british guy kick ass all over the world in the past with Dorian, I am sure you will too some day..

Keep your head up James, you have plenty left to show..


----------



## donggle

Seems like you enjoyed this one. haha


----------



## amjad.khan

A well deserved winner in my opinion, the lines on his back are truly amazing!


----------



## hackskii

Dude does look awesome, but something looks wrong with his hamstrings and his calves are so high.

He is very small boned.


----------



## stow

Agree. He has very small joints. I don't think the angle of the pic does his calves any favours, think they prob aren't quite as bad as they look on there.

Very good arm genetics.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

estfna said:


> Seems like you enjoyed this one. haha


so cool you got to meet Lemmy from Motorhead!!!!


----------



## steveg

yeah i totally agree James, i seen that guy when he won the ifbb worlds, and he was fantastic then too. When you go to the likes of the new amateur arnolds or the world champs its an eye opener to see the depth of field of top physiques. The last few years when i brought photos back everyone in the gym was gobsmacked.

But you certainly didnt look out of place in that top 5 line up, and that deserves the recognition.


----------



## Magic Torch

Great pics on Hurcules web site.

Daz Ball looked huge, his quads and calfs are off the scale, nice to see his op went ok cant wait to see him and you on stage this year at the british.


----------



## Fivos

James first of all well done on your achievement..you are a credit to british bodybuilding.

As for the guy who won..im not sure the void is that big..he does display slightly more detaill and seperation between muscle groups and it appears that he peaked on the day. Im sure you will nail it on the head soon and when you do you will take some beating..as for me when you get to your kind of level its about getting it right on the day which will determine your placing.

Fivos


----------



## jjb1

small joints are good if your as muscled as that guy surely

he is top but your right there j


----------



## supercell

I love you guys, you are all so positive and thats great to see and hear but as Steve said you really have to see these guys to believe them. I swear I heard the electronic motors in his physique when he was hitting poses, the man was a machine!!!!

Fiv,

Peaking is one of those things that when it happens is great but do the same thing the next time and it sometimes dont work out the same. The problem is the body is always changing and esp in my situation where I have aquired a little new muscle. What works for one show can not work for another. I'll just have to stop growing and then I can figure it out!! LOL I'll have it nailed (i'd like to think) for the British this year. There'll be far fewer variables involved than in the U.S which can only be a positive thing.

J


----------



## dan2004

supercell said:


> I love you guys, you are all so positive and thats great to see and hear but as Steve said you really have to see these guys to believe them. I swear I heard the electronic motors in his physique when he was hitting poses, the man was a machine!!!!
> 
> Fiv,
> 
> Peaking is one of those things that when it happens is great but do the same thing the next time and it sometimes dont work out the same. The problem is the body is always changing and esp in my situation where I have aquired a little new muscle. What works for one show can not work for another. I'll just have to stop growing and then I can figure it out!! LOL I'll have it nailed (i'd like to think) for the British this year. There'll be far fewer variables involved than in the U.S which can only be a positive thing.
> 
> J


James have you seen yourself ! Dude your a freak of nature! You will pi55 the British im guessing ! Your crazy obsessed with bodybuilding and your physique is some what disturbing in an amazing kind of way ! You have developed yourself to a great level and i think better things will come before your career winds down. Keep positive mentaly and physically and make the uk proud  Best of luck at the British , not that you need it !


----------



## jjb1

if you happen to have your solo routine vid post it up id love to see it ta


----------



## stow

Magic Torch said:


> Great pics on Hurcules web site.
> 
> Daz Ball looked huge, his quads and calfs are off the scale, nice to see his op went ok cant wait to see him and you on stage this year at the british.


Link?


----------



## oaklad

herculesmuscle.co.uk got some good pics of james and darren


----------



## ben1

James,good luck with your National show!!!!!!!

www.internationalclassicslasvegas.com


----------



## hertderg

Not sure if this video from the MD cyber classic has been posted up already,found it on the MD forum, the quality is amazing. Just shows you how f*cking good Eduardo Correia was. First up is Dan who beat James for the final place, enough said already on that


----------



## simeon69

that guy is amazing!! legs in another league!!


----------



## steveg

looks like your really enjoying those buns there james mate! lol. Looks like being a crackin British, cant wait!


----------



## Fivos

supercell said:


> I love you guys, you are all so positive and thats great to see and hear but as Steve said you really have to see these guys to believe them. I swear I heard the electronic motors in his physique when he was hitting poses, the man was a machine!!!!
> 
> Fiv,
> 
> Peaking is one of those things that when it happens is great but do the same thing the next time and it sometimes dont work out the same. The problem is the body is always changing and esp in my situation where I have aquired a little new muscle. What works for one show can not work for another. I'll just have to stop growing and then I can figure it out!! LOL I'll have it nailed (i'd like to think) for the British this year. There'll be far fewer variables involved than in the U.S which can only be a positive thing.
> 
> J


James totally agree sometimes we forget to factor in the additional size..you have proved you will look superb by the last photos posted prior to leaving...you waist was the smallest if ever seen it which enhanced your overall symmetry (plus i agree with what Paul said on another thread STOP TRAININ YOUR ARMS! :crazy:..they will never get any smaller..)..another 7 odd months i am sure ww will see the best of Mr Llewellin..Paul will make sure of that!

Fivos


----------



## Tinytom

dan2004 said:


> James have you seen yourself ! Dude your a freak of nature! *You will pi55 the British im guessing !* Your crazy obsessed with bodybuilding and your physique is some what disturbing in an amazing kind of way ! You have developed yourself to a great level and i think better things will come before your career winds down. Keep positive mentaly and physically and make the uk proud  *Best of luck at the British , not that you need it *!


Maybe Thinking before speaking is in order.

No one has ever 'p*ssed' the British mate.


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> Maybe Thinking before speaking is in order.
> 
> No one has ever 'p*ssed' the British mate.


True, that would really smart. It's bad enough passing kidney stones, let alone the Royal Concert Hall.


----------



## rightyho

Just trying to squirt out the first door handle would be agony.


----------



## Tinytom

LMAO

Its the glass I worry about


----------



## dan2004

Tinytom said:


> Maybe Thinking before speaking is in order.
> 
> No one has ever 'p*ssed' the British mate.


Oh touchy  Im more "hoping" James wins the British after placing 5th at the Arnold. I dont want to say "i HOPE you win" after he was feeling slightly negative about his overall performance at the Arnold. Anyhow he is in fantastic condition and i hope he wins as his efforts to bodybuilding need to be rewarded .


----------



## martzee

hey dan2004 what show u doing this yr?????


----------



## dan2004

ME LOL Hell im not doing any shows mate ! I could never get to the condition those guys do.


----------



## 3752

dan2004 said:


> Oh touchy  Im more "hoping" James wins the British after placing 5th at the Arnold. I dont want to say "i HOPE you win" after he was feeling slightly negative about his overall performance at the Arnold. Anyhow he is in fantastic condition and i hope he wins as his efforts to bodybuilding need to be rewarded .


i am sure james's efforts will be rewarded just like those of others who will be competing...

james did an awesome thing at the Arnold finishing 5th when he was off but he will be the first to say that the British is a totally different show with different guys onstage with him.....you can back a guy to win because he is your favourite but to say someone will p1ss it is wrong and cannot be said especially seeing as you do not know who will be stood next to him....


----------



## dan2004

Pscarb said:


> i am sure james's efforts will be rewarded just like those of others who will be competing...
> 
> james did an awesome thing at the Arnold finishing 5th when he was off but he will be the first to say that the British is a totally different show with different guys onstage with him.....*you can back a guy to win* *because he is your favourite* but to say someone will p1ss it is wrong and cannot be said especially seeing as you do not know who will be stood next to him....


Id back him because of his condition. :bounce:


----------



## jjb1

shaun t could trouble him slightly if spot on

but james is awsome!


----------



## The Mad Rapper

James,

Your friend, Scott Horton, looks scarily similar to someone I knew from my time in the British Army. He didn't serve in the Royal Military Police did he?


----------



## pob80

The Mad Rapper said:


> James,
> 
> Your friend, Scott Horton, looks scarily similar to someone I knew from my time in the British Army. He didn't serve in the Royal Military Police did he?


Sorry for the thread hijack yes he did mate and owns the gym I train at in Colchester.


----------



## The Mad Rapper

pob80 said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack yes he did mate and owns the gym I train at in Colchester.


Aah! 

He was a SSgt Instructor at the Royal Military Police Training School 13 years ago when I was a young recruit! He was always riding around on the back of Rick Newman's motorbike! 

I felt sorry for him when we went on long cross country runs, blokes that big aren't supposed to do 8 miles up the Trundles!


----------



## ElfinTan

Mr L...clear your inbox!!!!!!!


----------



## muscle head

Hi James,

Saw you at Ministry of Muscle,Aylesford. You are looking very good, good luck for the Arnold Classic.

I'll see you at the Kent Klassic,Sarah Bridges said you are guest posing, I'm doing the Classic Class, so I should see you back stage.

All the best.

R.


----------



## supercell

The Arnold Classic was in February mate, but thanks for the back dated support)

See you at the Gravesend show.

J


----------



## Britbb

supercell said:


> The Arnold Classic was in February mate, but thanks for the back dated support)
> 
> See you at the Gravesend show.
> 
> J


 :lol: :laugh: :thumb: Quality

James are you guesting at gravesend mate?

Cant wait to see you on stage at the british bro...will be such a good year this year.

I think better than last year infact. You are in wicked shape already, will be great to see the package you bring to the british!


----------



## stow

dan2004 said:


> You will pi55 the British im guessing !


 :confused1:

Dan, guessing is probably about right, unless you've seen the others who will be lining up too?

Stow


----------



## supercell

Britbb said:


> :lol: :laugh: :thumb: Quality
> 
> James are you guesting at gravesend mate?
> 
> Cant wait to see you on stage at the british bro...will be such a good year this year.
> 
> I think better than last year infact. You are in wicked shape already, will be great to see the package you bring to the british!


Hi,

yes I'll be guesting at the Gravesend show. Diet started today for the British. :thumb:

I am very pleased with where I am at.

J


----------



## Tee1

Hi James,

How the diet/ training going for the British?

It would be nice if you did a log for us!!!

Great thread, keep up the good work


----------



## webby

I think he's a bit busy with his own site as well as other things at the moment


----------



## Littleluke

From the recent photos posted of James, he is looking well on track. It's going to be a tough one for the judges.


----------



## carly

yes he's looking awesome!! keep it up J :thumb: :thumb : xxx


----------



## webby

You're not looking to shaby yourself Carly:thumb:


----------



## supercell

Sorry guys no thread this year. I am updating my 'Ultimate Team' thread from time to time on www.jamesllewellin.com but sadly no pics.

I'll be guesting at the Gravesend show (8 weeks out) and the Welsh (5 weeks out) but that will be the last you see of me until Oct 19th. I will be pretty much ready 2 weeks out.

J


----------



## jem123

Good Luck for the show Bro -

Peace


----------



## marcus1436114607

James makes mention of waxy maze starch, i know what it does. However its a rare as hens teeth any one know where to get it. James all the best in the show about time we had a brit that can go all the way take it to em mate.


----------



## anabolic ant

hope everything is going well,keep up the good work...and good luck!!!!


----------



## myprotein

marcus said:


> James makes mention of waxy maze starch, i know what it does. However its a rare as hens teeth any one know where to get it. James all the best in the show about time we had a brit that can go all the way take it to em mate.


Hi,

For the previous 12 months we have supplied waxy maize starch to James. Vitargo was also on his supplement list for PWO.

Regards,

MP


----------

